#lubuntu 2011-01-10
<ChrisDruif> Did you find it arkanabar?
<johnny77> I saw this http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_start_applications_on_specific_desktops but when I try it, it doesn't seem to work.
<ChrisDruif> I would be thrilled to learn how to open programs on specific desktops :D
<ChrisDruif> Maybe I can make more sense of it :)
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: I was thinking it may need a restart, but haven't tried it yet because I'm working on other things.
<ChrisDruif> Might be the case :)
<ChrisDruif> Some settings only get applied after a logout/restart :)
<stlsaint> you dont have to restart the entire system to get a basic restart
<stlsaint> [code]
<stlsaint> sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm restart
<stlsaint> [/code]
<stlsaint> that will restart lxdm and bring you to the login screen
<stlsaint> without rebooting the computer
<ChrisDruif> Alright...didn't know that :)
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: nice eh :D
<ChrisDruif> Learn everyday....great day today :P
<stlsaint> i use it all the time
<stlsaint> yep yep
<ChrisDruif> restarting lxdm and conceptualization :D
<arkanabar> ChrisDruif, sorry, was afk.
<ChrisDruif> It's owkay :)
<arkanabar> ChrisDruif, there is no package "sound" in synaptic.  did you right-click the item and select properties?
<ChrisDruif> phillw: ping
<jmarsden> What is still needed to be done for Lubuntu to become "official" as a Ubuntu distribution?  Is there a wiki page or other info about this somewhere??
<ChrisDruif> phillw: arkanabar was having some questions about the sound in Lubuntu, maybe you know something?
<phillw> jmarsden: Canonical are currently writing up the rules for adopting a new member of the family. We are already treated as a full member by all teams I interact with.
<phillw> ChrisDruif: bioterror would be best to help on that.
<jmarsden> OK, great.  I saw an article saying Lubuntu was trying to gain official acceptance, and was wondering if there was any technical work still needed for that.  Might be good to put a status page on this aspecty of Lubuntu somewhere on the wiki?
<arkanabar> bioterror, are you on?
<jmarsden> arkanabar: His away msg says he is "not here" :)
<phillw> jmarsden: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=251
<arkanabar> yippee.  I need to fix my audio capture configuration, and have no clue.
<phillw> arkanabar: that makes two of us. The tech guys are tucked up safely in bed, please be patient.
<phillw> arkanabar: we do take the straight jackets off them for a few hours each day :P
<arkanabar> if you know a CLI tool to do it, that'd work for me.
<jmarsden> arkanabar: aplay? alsamixer?  What exactly do you want to do with your sound?
<phillw> arkanabar: I've had a quick dive through the email archives, and see no issues reported? Can you be more specific as to your problem?
<arkanabar> school requires capturing sound from mic for assignments.  I chose gnome sound recorder.
<arkanabar> running gnome sound recorder, I get "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System Preferences menu."
<arkanabar> that message is written for gnome interface, which I don't have.
<jmarsden> arkanabar: If you prefer a command line tool, try arecord.
<arkanabar> given my environment, I absolutely require push-to-talk.
<jmarsden> I'm a bit confused... at 17:45:05 Pacific you said "<arkanabar> if you know a CLI tool to do it, that'd work for me." If arecord won't suit, and you can't get Gnome sound recorder to work, have you tried audacity?
<arkanabar> CLI tool to configure audio capture.  sorry.
<arkanabar> let me go try audacity.
<stlsaint> hyperair: welcome back
<hyperair> hello
<ChrisDruif> But my loves, I'm going to bed....3AM over here :P
<stlsaint> l8er
<stlsaint> hyperair: sup
<phillw> hyperair: could you have quick chat with arkanabar about his sound issue?
<hyperair> phillw: sorry, at work
<phillw> okies
<arkanabar> I read man arecord, and I figured out what I need to know to use it.
<bioterror> hi sz
<szczur> hi bioterror
<bioterror> szczur, http://ietherpad.com/IbFVN4F0Rt did you see this one?
<szczur> nice one :)
<bioterror> szczur, you can contribute too into it
<bioterror> szczur, if you have something in your mind
<szczur> i'm ill right now but i'll add something to it later :)
<bioterror> oh someone is editing as anonym ;D
<szczur> >_> :P
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I was logged as you :D
<bioterror> :D:D
<bioterror> but hey, that works
<bioterror> damn that will be a killer!
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> I have registered a certain page
<bioterror> easier to remember
<bioterror> http://lubuntu.ietherpad.com/1
<bioterror> that should work now
<bioterror> I can add users :)
<bioterror> we can easily add stuff to there and move them to wiki or something
<bioterror> phillw, what do you think
<head_victim> bioterror: you've pretty much covered all the basics on that.
<head_victim> Some of which will be fixed next release (hopefully :) )
<bioterror> we get new ones
<bioterror> ;D
<bioterror> dont you worry about that one ;)
<head_victim> Ooh good stuff
<yuler> I've a 700Mhz P3 with 384mb RAM (giving some to intel 82815 video chipset).  Can lubuntu turn it into a responsive computer?
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> I suggest to get more RAM, but it will be "usable", I bet ;)
<yuler> That might be difficult, considering it maxes out @ 512mb and is PC100
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> not that bad, I think
<yuler> I wouldn't know where to look for hardware 10 years old
<bioterror> I would ask from my friends if they has any in their desks or shelves
<yuler> I've considered Xubuntu for the task, but it seems lubuntu is even lighter
<bioterror> and I know, they have
<bioterror> yuler, go with the Lubuntu
<yuler> ah, that assumes I have friends!  :)
<bioterror> Xubuntu rides with the fame from the past
<yuler> will the instructions to convert Ubuntu to Lubuntu from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde work?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but I suggest first to do lubuntu-desktop -installation
<bioterror> with --no-install-recommends
<yuler> that different than sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> it drops some not needed dependencies installed
<bioterror> less stuff on your harddrive
<yuler> not sure I follow..
<bioterror> ofcourse best thing is to install Lubuntu 10.10 from the CD ;)
<yuler> I thought I saw a .torrent @ lubuntu.net somewhere....
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I'm seeding one
<bioterror> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent
<yuler> The torrent will be a good test because the satellite ISP has been doggedly slow recently
<szczur> hmm, i think installing from mini.iso would be faster > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<szczur> why install ubuntu and then remove and install another collection of packages
<szczur> when you can do it from CLI and then install Lubuntu desktop :)
<bioterror> szczur, it's not faster
<bioterror> first it takes ages to get that mini iso to computer and then it takes also ages to install packages :D
<szczur> depends on speed of your ISP
<szczur> errr.. your internet connection
<bioterror> well, the mirror is slow
<bioterror> :D
<szczur> i can argue with this :P
<renatov> hello guys!
<renatov> good night to all =D
<szczur> installing ubuntu on 700 MHz machine with 378 MB of ram only to install lubuntu would be a PITA
<szczur> 384*
<bioterror> renatov, hi
<renatov> =]
<szczur> hi renatov
<yuler> szczur: why a PITA?
<szczur> installing whole ubuntu with GNOME and so on will definitely take some time
<szczur> and then you would have to remove all of these packages and install other ones
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> no problem if you have time
<bioterror> I've had on my wifes laptop ubuntu, kubuntu, xfce, ubuntu :D
<szczur> CLI install takes 15 min to download needed packages on 1Mbit internet IIRC (i did it 4 months ago :P)
<yuler> Since my inet speed goes as low as 2k/s, I think my bandwidth is best used towards getting the Lubuntu CD once, but I may want to try the Ubuntu rebuild method in the future..
<bioterror> 2kb/s?!
<szczur> ohh, 2k/s, damn
<szczur> it feels like modem connection
<bioterror> w00t
<szczur> :)
<yuler> yea.  Something is really wrong with the satellite.  Acted up about 1-2 weeks ago
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you have to wait that earth is orbiting in right position ;)
<renatov> hey guys, I'm having some trouble here using lxde + fluxbox... have you ever tryed?
<bioterror> renatov, I cant understand why you want to use lxde wit fluxbox
<yuler> Wish I knew how to verify the dish's beam towards the satellite location
<renatov> bioterror:  because I prefer fluxbox than openbox... I more used to the first one
<renatov> *I'm
<bioterror> I've never liked fluxbox
<renatov> really? why?
<bioterror> dunno, never felt that good
<bioterror> I tried first blackbox, I remember that
<renatov> blackbox is too old and too limited
<renatov> fluxbox and openbox are really similiar, they differ basically in the syntax of the config files
<renatov> but I prefer the way fluxbox handles transparency and remember apps attributes
<bioterror> well, fluxbox comes with the tasbar
<bioterror> task
<renatov> yeah, but that taskbar has no start buttom, that's why I use lxde+fluxbox... and lxde has some awesome apps
<renatov> I'm using lxde+fluxbox and everything is fine, but when I right click the desktop, fluxbox menu appears and never goes out
<renatov> I guess it's because fluxbox menu is configured to desappear when fluxbox desktop is clicked... but it can't be done, because lxde desktop is running
<renatov> can you think about some way to handle this problem?
<head_victim> bug 701026
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701026 in Ubuntu Website "Text formatting missing in wiki light theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701026
<head_victim> phillw: ^
<ChrisDruif> Awesome bugbot :D
<phillw> head_victim: bug has been confirmed :)
<evilbug> is lubuntu a live cd?
<Mark76> I believe so
<Mkaysi> Yes, it is.
<evilbug> and what are the specs to boot it? i don't see them on the site.
<head_victim> If you have the desktop version it is, the alternate and mini versions are not liveCDs.
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#System%20requirements is a good start for system requirements.
<head_victim> Obviously the lower your specs the less responsive it will be.
<evilbug> when i clicked the "get lubuntu" link i only got one version, lubuntu-10.10
<head_victim> evilbug: ok then that is the desktop version
<evilbug> thank you.
<head_victim> No problem.
<head_victim> The system requirements link I posted also has links to a lower specced "minimal" installation instructions should you have a REALLY old pc
<ChrisDruif> Is it possible to run Lubuntu 10.10 in VirtualBox? :-/
<evilbug> i'm just trying to run a live desktop on a 2.8gHz p4 256mb ram to save some files off of the hd since the xp installation isn't bootable anymore.
<head_victim> ChrisDruif: Should be, I had it going when it wasn't a stable release.
<evilbug> and i haven't had any luck with ubuntu or xubuntu
<head_victim> evilbug: ah should be ok, that ram is a little low for a livecd
<evilbug> since the requirements are 128 for lubuntu i think it'll be better than the min 256mb ubuntu requires.
<ChrisDruif> evilbug: Maybe you could try Puppy Linux if that fails...
<head_victim> Yeah, I'd give it a go though.
<evilbug> i'll see.
<evilbug> this computer worked with xp sp2 so i don't see why it would be this slow loading xubuntu or lubuntu even.
<head_victim> xp was built 10 or so years ago don't forget ;)
<evilbug> but the service packs?
<evilbug> plus 2.8 p4 doesn't seem too bad.
<head_victim> I'm using a 3.2 p4 right now :D
<head_victim> But it's 2am here so I'm heading to bed. Good luck and I'm sure others can help if you run into problems
<evilbug> thanks for your help!
<evilbug> sleep well.
<ChrisDruif> Sleep well head_victim :)
<ChrisDruif> 2.66GHz Has run Ubuntu...not very quick, bet neither was XP
<evilbug> well ubuntu with a light desktop should be fine.
<evilbug> i remember running ubuntu with openbox at only 124mb.
<evilbug> on a 2.17 amd xp.
<ChrisDruif> Indeed, but it's still from a CD...
<ChrisDruif> But I'm a gonna go...have to get going to dinner with some friends :)
<evilbug> have a good one.
<ChrisDruif> Thnx, will do :)
<evilbug> would i be able to copy files from an hdd with a gparted live cd?
<evilbug> the desktop finally loaded!
<craigbass1976> How do I lock the screen? Shut off sounds (but not all sound, just the little drum noise/system sounds)  I can't seem to find either
<Mark76> Hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> hey mark
<Mark76> Sorry I missed you earlier
<Kurdistan> brb phone
<Mark76> K
<Mark76> It's Cale!
<r00t4rd3d> how to set clock to 12 hour ?
<r00t4rd3d> i cant believe i even have to ask :/
<head_victim> r00t4rd3d: if you right click the clock you can open the settings
<head_victim> r00t4rd3d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1445622 has some extra information
#lubuntu 2011-01-11
<stlsaint> hey folks
<terrorinbio> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> terrorinbio: hey, im thinking of running kvm in lubuntu, whaddayathink?
<terrorinbio> I'm not a fan of virtual machines, I can deal with Xen but others ;)
<stlsaint> um i meant more along the lines of stability, etc not personal preference :P
<terrorinbio> are you going to provide virtual servers to people or what
<stlsaint> naw, personal stuff mostly, learning really
<terrorinbio> that's only way to learn those things
<stlsaint> terrorinbio: what drives me bonkers is that i have a server with 8 processors but cant run kvm, but my little duo core processor with 2GB ram can run it above average according to kvm site!! smh
<terrorinbio> why your 8 core computer cant run it?
<stlsaint> doesnt have AMD-V
<terrorinbio> which CPU it has?
<terrorinbio> phenom-III?
<terrorinbio> or what those are
<stlsaint> i forget, i will look up later, server is off right now
<terrorinbio> stlsaint, you could run vmware esx(i)
<terrorinbio> :D
<stlsaint> i am not paying for anything
<terrorinbio> https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/index.php?p=free-esxi&lp=1&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQFjAB&url=http://www.vmware.com/go/getesxi&rct=j&q=vmware%20esxi&ei=4NgrTYigJs30sgbSqMT7Bw&usg=AFQjCNE8uWZXsiHLNDrxIVpFIEtLDhCB-A&sig2=RIVDsWaHQKhT0OuMvHmADg
<terrorinbio> nice url, but says it's free
<stlsaint> terrorinbio: yea the trial stuff is
<terrorinbio> there's a free version and 60 days evaluate version
<stlsaint> orly?
<stlsaint> where is free version?
<terrorinbio> https://www.vmware.com/products/vsphere-hypervisor/
<stlsaint> hrm, interesting
<stlsaint> brb
<bhat> hi.. the power button does not shutdown my lubuntu 10.10
<bhat> I ran acpi as : sudo bash -c "acpid -d -l &"
<bhat> and then when I press power button I get: acpid: action exited with status 0
<bhat> acpid: 1 total rule matched
<bhat> acpid: completed input layer event "button/power PBTN 00000080 00000000"
<bhat> acpid: received input layer event "button/power PBTN 00000080 00000000"
<bhat> acpid: rule from /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn matched
<bhat> acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh"
<bhat> BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES
<bhat> END HANDLER MESSAGES
<bhat> acpid: action exited with status 0
<bhat> acpid: 1 total rule matched
<bhat> acpid: completed input layer event "button/power PBTN 00000080 00000000"
<bhat> but my PC is still ON
<kbhat> and I have a serious problem with the resuming from hibernate... it hangs
<kbhat> does suspend require swap partition?
<terrorinbio> hibernation requires
<terrorinbio> suspend does not
<kbhat> thanks terrorinbio
<kbhat> terrorinbio, any idea how shud I troubleshoot the resuming from suspend problem?
<terrorinbio> add nomodeset to your bootin parameters in grub
<terrorinbio> and check if it's related to KMS
<terrorinbio> I had that kind of problem with Dell D600
<kbhat> ok, let me try that.. thanks!
<Dymaxion_lxde> Hi everybody. First I got to say that Lubuntu is great. I am using it on a 800mhz I got out of the junkyard. What I still didn ' t get is the difference between LXTerminal and the terminal I know from other distributions. Google didn t help me out. Thx in advance
<ChrisDruif> Dymaxion_lxde: It's just LXDE
<ChrisDruif> 's default Terminal...
<Dymaxion_lxde> which means its the same?
<ChrisDruif> I don't really know why they created their own :)
<Dymaxion_lxde> ic
<ChrisDruif> I *does* the same things gnome-terminal, xterm or other virtual console does :)
<Dymaxion_lxde> thx. my question was based on a confusing hint on the ubuntu wiki. i will go back to enjoy my Lubuntu-Experience. cu
<ChrisDruif> Confusing hints? Which do you mean?
<Dymaxion_lxde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Quote:"Such users may not know how to use command line tools.."
<Dymaxion_lxde> I thought it means restricted or something like that
<Dymaxion_lxde> but now i am enlightened. thx. sry for my english, I am german :D
<ChrisDruif> I'm Dutch so I don't mind O:-)
<ChrisDruif> It just suggests that Lubuntu is for normal people, who don't know anything about CLI's and what not...
<ChrisDruif> However, the LXTerminal is just that: a terminal for all your command line need :)
<Mkaysi> Tip: Don't use Crebs. It changes my lxterminal's background not desktop wallpaper. I have to change colours every 15 minutes :'(
<head_victim> phillw: bug 701495, just a heads up for you as I know you use it a lot
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701495 in Ubuntu Website "wiki.ubuntu.com 500 internal server error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701495
<ChrisDruif> Mkaysi: uninstall crebs?
<Mkaysi> Maybe it works :) I am just too lazy to do it :D
<ChrisDruif> xD
<ChrisDruif> head_victim: Thanks for the "heads" up xD
<head_victim> ChrisDruif: just doing what I can :D
<phillw> head_victim: I see that Alan has already confirmed it :)
<head_victim> phillw: nice to have friends like that :D
<IlEdVal> hello
<IlEdVal> i am searching for easy way to browse CIFS network from lubuntu
#lubuntu 2011-01-12
<phil_> Hey every one. Can any take a second to help me? I'm having some Lubuntu issues...
<johnny77> I'm working on setting up a Openbox session, but I'm having trouble getting Dropbox to load in the /home/jdmcclung/.config/openbox/autostart.sh. It loads if I login to LXDE, but not Openbox.
<johnny77> phil_: Fill free to throw out your question... I'm pretty new, but maybe I can help.
<phil_> I've installed Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.8, but it didn't come with the other versions, so I manually chose to install Lubuntu myself. Well, I think that I may have done something wrong because every time I sign into it, it only gives me SOME of my desktop... ie, missing taskbar, title bar, etc...
<phil_> Did I do something wrong, or does it just sound like I have a glitchy system?
<johnny77> how did you install Lubuntu?
<phil_> I looked up the code and installled it through a terminal.
<phil_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<phil_> I used that site.
<phil_> Any ideas? :(
<johnny77> try just typing: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<johnny77> also did you try to remove Ubuntu once Lubuntu was installed?
<phil_> Even though it's already "technically" installed?
<phil_> No. I'm wanting to have both of them.
<phil_> Different purposes for both.
<phil_> Once upon a time I had both, plus more installed. It was nice... :P
<johnny77> I would try to install again. it sounds that it wasn't all installed.
<johnny77> Make sure you are loging into Lubuntu and not openbox.
<phil_> SHould I uninstall it first, and if so, how?
<johnny77> no need to uninstall. If things were missed it will only install them.
<phil_> And that won't get rid of regular ol' Ubuntu UE?
<johnny77> nope.
<phil_> Awesome. I'll give that a shot. Did you see that link that I posted?
<phil_> This is what I did...
<phil_> Install Lubuntu from Ubuntu or any Ubuntu flavors
<phil_> You can install on any installed version of Ubuntu by adding the lubuntu ppa and then installing lubuntu:
<phil_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<phil_> sudo apt-get update
<phil_> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<phil_> I'm still semi-trying to get used to Ubuntu vs... *YUK* Windows... lol. Slow conversion...
<johnny77> I would try just "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<johnny77> I'm not sure what "--no-install-recommends" means. I'd leave it out when you try to install again.
<phil_> Yeah. That seems like it'd make sense. Gonna try it right now. I'll probably have to restart at some point, but I'll come back in here when it's all done to let you know how it went.
<phil_> Nevermind... I might actually have to uninstall it first... This is what I just got...
<phil_> Reading package lists... Done
<phil_> Building dependency tree
<phil_> Reading state information... Done
<phil_> lubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<phil_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 219 not upgraded.
<johnny77> that sounds to me that everything is already installed.
<johnny77> what exactly is happening when you login to Lubuntu?
<phil_> Sometimes my taskbar is missing. Sometimes there's just no way to sign out. I never get to have my window borders. So, a lot of fun stuff...
<phil_> Btw, I appreciate you taking time to help me. Thanks.
<johnny77> no problem. I'm afraid that your problem may be outside my knowledge. If your taskbar is SOMETIMES missing, I'm don't know what would cause that.
<phil_> Maybe I should try uninstalling it, and then reinstalling it the correct way. The way that I did it originally seemed kinda strange.
<johnny77> what are your options when you login?
<johnny77> Is there anything else other than Ubuntu and Lubuntu in which to login?
<phil_> I get the Ubuntu UE login screen and I have the typical sign in options. Ie Ubuntu UE + recovery mode, openbox, lubuntu, lubuntu netbook edition, etc.
<phil_> Is there a way to uninstall it? I could just try that and touch bases with you to let ya know if it worked after I reinstall it the correct way.
<johnny77> Not trying to be dumb, but you are sure your logging into Lubuntu each time?
<phil_> Yeah. :P
<phil_> Done it many times in the past. Doing it the same way, only difference is that UE came with it before.
<johnny77> Are you in Lubuntu now?
<phil_> No. UE
<johnny77> ok, open terminal type: sudo aptitude remove lubuntu-destop
<phil_> sudo: aptitude: command not found :(
<johnny77> ok try: sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop
<phil_> YAY! Removing! lol
<phil_> And if it goes back to the origional text when you first open a terminal, it's done? name@computername:~$
<johnny77> yes
<phil_> Okay. I'm going to try reinstalling it now.
<johnny77> ok, what are you typing?
<phil_> I just put this in: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<johnny77> just checking :)
<phil_> lol. Understandable.
<phil_> I need to restart, but I'll come back into here afterward just to feed any curiosity you might have as to how it went.
<r00t4rd3d> how the heck you rename desktop icons ?
<bioterror> r00t4rd3d, you edit the .desktop -file?
<r00t4rd3d> ive tried it all
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'll make myself one
<r00t4rd3d> lol , i cant believe its not as simple as right click , rename
<bioterror> open with leafpad
<r00t4rd3d> ahhhh
<r00t4rd3d> wow thats stupid :D
<bioterror> and change the Name=fooo to something
<bioterror> technically if you choose from right click rename, it should edit the file ;)
<r00t4rd3d> its doesnt
<r00t4rd3d> tried as root an all
<bioterror> yeah, that kind of feature is missing
<bioterror> gilir, you there?
<gilir> bioterror, yes ?
<bioterror> you just need to edit that file
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~% cp /usr/share/applications/singularity.desktop Desktop
<bioterror> renaming that singularity to something else, needs tweaking the .desktop -files Name= -section
<bioterror> is it possible that it could somehow to be done with right click and rename
<r00t4rd3d> ru guys lu devs ?
<bioterror> I am not
<r00t4rd3d> hmmm , OCD , I renamed Chromium Web Browser to Chrome , but when I select it , the shaded selection box is huge like it still has the old name
<r00t4rd3d> know what i mean ?
<r00t4rd3d> ahh now it shrunk
<r00t4rd3d> weird
<r00t4rd3d> okay , nother stupid Q , whats the 12 hour time format ?
<r00t4rd3d> googled , nothing.
<phil_> Well, Johnny... Still the same results. Might just be glitchy on my system. I think that later I'm just gonna see if I can remove it and partition off some more of my hard drive somehow to install Lubuntu separately.
<bioterror> %h:%M%p
<bioterror> if I remember right
<r00t4rd3d> LOL
<r00t4rd3d> nope
<johnny77> phil_: Sorry.
<r00t4rd3d> it says jan:13PM
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> as I'm european, I use 24h ;)
<johnny77> phil_: That's weird. I wouldn't think you'd have to partition your HD for Lubuntu.
<r00t4rd3d> Only ones in USA use 24 is the military
<phil_> Yeah... Worth trying though. Do you know if partitioning part of the hard drive in Windows will affect the boot loader in any negative ways?
<bioterror> r00t4rd3d, http://linux.die.net/man/3/strftime
<r00t4rd3d> wow , should it be this difficult ?
<johnny77> phil_: I was looking up something about Ubuntu UE and it may because of it that Lubuntu is messing up.
<johnny77> phil_: I'm not good with partitioning...  sorry.
<phil_> Oh, really?!
<phil_> What's the actual cause? DId you find that out?
<johnny77> phil_: I'm not sure, but did a quick google search and found a page that says UE 2.7 includes Environments Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, but UE 2.8 only shows Gnome for it's Environments
<phil_> YEah, I know. I have a copy of 2.7, but decided to get the latest. My mistake... I've had 2.7 in the past.
<phil_> Might be a compatibility issue... Damn...
<r00t4rd3d> bioterror, lol %R 24hour %r 12hour
<phil_> Well, at least I'm getting some good answers. That would make sense...
<bioterror> I use %H:%M
<r00t4rd3d> so renaming an icon and setting 12 hour only took me an hour :/
<r00t4rd3d> guess how long ive used linux :/
<bioterror> 12hour?
<r00t4rd3d> 12years
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I started too 1998
<r00t4rd3d> thats about what year i started
<bioterror> yeah, I did the math :D
<phil_> Last year for me, and only off and on. :P
<r00t4rd3d> stupid mandrake
<johnny77> I just started a couple of months ago :)
<bioterror> mandrake had some sort of package management
<r00t4rd3d> rpm
<phil_> lol
<bioterror> r00t4rd3d, I mean something like apt-get, not dpkg
<bioterror> I remember how I was excited about Mandrake after using RedHat 5.2 and 6.0
<phil_> Well, thanks for the advice, Johnny. I'm gonna head out and get something to eat. Probably gonna attempt partitioning my hdd later for a second time... Wish me luck.
<bioterror> phil_, what are you trying to do?
<r00t4rd3d> never used red hat , coundnt get it to install at the time
<johnny77> phil_: See ya, sorry I couldn't help.
<phil_> I'm running Ubuntu UE, but also would like the resource management that Lubuntu has to offer. Plus it's good for demo comparisons when trying to convince people to turn away from Windows or Mac. lol
<phil_> But yeah. Take care.
<bioterror> resource management? :o
<bioterror> ultimate editions webpage is something horrible
<phil_> Lubuntu is quite a bit lighter than  Ubuntu UE 2.8. Oh, and one last note. You did help. Kinda gave me some answers anyway. So, yeah. Thank you. See ya later.
<bioterror> I bet that guy who makes the layout is a color blinded or something
<Timo_> lol bioterror so true :P
<r00t4rd3d> wow that is a horrible layout
<bioterror> yeah the drop menu :D
<bioterror> unreadable
<Timo_> and the UE itselve
<Timo_> the blue theme, I'd just say: I'm not attracted to it
<Timo_> :DF
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> I dont want to say anything bad but
<Timo_> blue+yellow+white
<Timo_> :S
<Timo_> "more eyecandy"
<bioterror> maybe he should do something else than think about making "neat looking desktops"
<Timo_> just take a normal Ubuntu and turn on the effects
<r00t4rd3d> http://ultimateedition.info/Ultimate_Edition_2.8/8.png
<r00t4rd3d> wtf is that
<Timo_> oh wait, we're here in the support channel
<Timo_> maybe we should tyalk in -offtopic :P
<Timo_> r00t4rd3d: #lubuntu-offtopic nice channel to hang around :)
<r00t4rd3d> aww is this chan as anal as #ubuntu ?
<bioterror> r00t4rd3d, hahahaha, 20th century just called to be and asked if I can send that desktop back to them
<bioterror> s/be/me/
<r00t4rd3d> i can see why i never heard of UE
<Timo_> r00t4rd3d: well I don't know how 'anal' #ubuntu is, but well, it's just that this channel is being logged, and that some people don't like it when there is offtopic stuff between the 'useful stuff'
<r00t4rd3d> if you said anal in #ubuntu = kick/ban
<bioterror> I've invited r00t4rd3d to offtopic ;)
<r00t4rd3d> oh i see why that dude in Tuscon went postal
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70B5ZL20110112
<bioterror> hey r00t4rd3d join #lubuntu-offtopic
<Neosano> hello, I undecorated my browser window, how to decorate it back?
<bioterror> chromium?
<Neosano> no, minefield
<Neosano> it acts like any other window
<Neosano> what is the shortcut for that menu with Maximize, Minimize, Decorate and other buttons?
<bioterror> lxappearance?
<bioterror> nope
<Neosano> hmmm? whaat?
<bioterror> you want that openbox configuration manager
<Neosano> noo
<Neosano> if you right click on the top corner of any window there is a menu
<Neosano> Send to desktop, Layer, Restore, Move and etc.
<bioterror> yeah
<Neosano> I clicked Un/Decorate button
<Neosano> now I can't decorate it back, because it dissapeared
<Neosano> I mean the top thing
<bioterror> yeah
<Neosano> so.. hooow? :D
<bioterror> close it and start again
<Neosano> that's how I always do
<Neosano> but there's must be better solution :D
<Neosano> there was some shortcut for this menu to appear
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> when you move cursor to the edge of that window
<bioterror> you can press mouse button 2 (right ;)
<Neosano> ah to the edge
<bioterror> and you get
<Neosano> yeaah it worked
<Neosano> lol :D
<Neosano> thank you
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> it was too simple :D
<bioterror> oh well, good night all ;)
<Neosano> good night :)
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> why eveytime i try to install sumthin it suggest me a bunch of packages how ican avoid this ??
<AndrewMC> kosaidpo_: well what those other packages are dependencies, the allow whatever your installing to work
<kosaidpo_> Andrewinfact it suggest me to group of packages hang on
<AndrewMC> kosaidpo_: are you trying to install from terminal or something else?
<kosaidpo_> yeh
<kosaidpo_> look http://pastebin.com/KEV4ZN9Y
<AndrewMC> well it will only install what it says "Will be installed:" the others are just what it is suggesting to install as well
<kosaidpo_> so it ill be installed then
<AndrewMC> only what is under "The following extra packages will be installed:"
<AndrewMC> actually no...
 * AndrewMC hits himself over the head
 * kosaidpo_ LOST :P
<AndrewMC> only what is under "The following NEW packages will be installed:" is what is going to be installed
<AndrewMC> kosaidpo_: sorry that ^^^ is what i meant to say
<kosaidpo_> AndrewMC: okies thnaks cus i hate this and to install bucnh of packages
<AndrewMC> well all the ones that its going to install are the packages that allow what your installing to work... it is just listing them out for you
<kosaidpo_> yeh i kn it need some dep
<kosaidpo_> thanks
<AndrewMC> no problem
<mark76> Will there be any new themes/wallpaper for 11.04?
<ChrisDruif> How do you mean mark76? For Lubuntu or Ubuntu in general?
<mark76> Lubuntu
<ChrisDruif> I don't know, I would however like it if there would be a theme similar to Ubuntu's :)
<ChrisDruif> I don't know if you can take a Gnome theme and use it in LXDE
<mark76> You can't
<mark76> Completely different window managers
<mark76> Openbox doesn't do round
<mark76> For that you need something like Icewm, fluxbox or pekwm
<ChrisDruif> It's only stacking window manager, I know...
<ChrisDruif> LXDE uses Openbox by default?
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> Didn't you notice?
<mark76> The Openbox Configuration Manager entry in the menu
<ChrisDruif> I mean LXDE doesn't have it's own wm?
<mark76> Nope
<mark76> Maybe someone should write one
<ChrisDruif> Which would be an awesome lightweight compositing wm, with stacking :P
<mark76> See! That's the first step
<ChrisDruif> I might give it a go someday....not now or this year :P
<ChrisDruif> stacking should be tiling (A)
<mark76> What about both?
<ChrisDruif> Stacking is already part of compositing wm :)
<ChrisDruif> Tiling not so much :)
<mark76> True
<mark76> Can you code?
<ChrisDruif> A bit :)
<mark76> Waht languages?
<mark76> What
<ChrisDruif> Java <_<" But want to learn Genie :D
<mark76> I don't think a WM written in Java would really fit in with the Lubuntu ethos
<ChrisDruif> I hate Java <_<" (hence that thingy :P)
<ChrisDruif> But Genie is frinkin
<ChrisDruif> ' awesome :)
<ChrisDruif> It has a syntax similar to python (aka easy/clean) but compiles to C :D
<mark76> Is it light?
<mark76> Sounds good
<ChrisDruif> It's blazing fast compiled :D
<ChrisDruif> So yeah, a Genie WM would be LXDE/Lubuntu ethos right O:-)
<mark76> That's cool :D
<mark76> LXWM?
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, but like I said...coming year I'll won't be using it..
<mark76> How come?
<ChrisDruif> That's what I wondered....why Openbox and not LXWM
<ChrisDruif> using=coming
<mark76> Because no one has written LXWM yet
<ChrisDruif> Ow...it's just proposed? :P :D
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> By me
<ChrisDruif> Ow....didn't know that :)
<ChrisDruif> Good idea...what has no-one been working on it?
<ChrisDruif> what=why...
<ChrisDruif> Damn...too many beers :)
<mark76> Because, I imagine, that no one has actually thought of it before
<mark76> It took Gnome till about 2.2 before it got Metacity
<ChrisDruif> Maybe everybody thought people were working on it? (Like I?)
<mark76> I don't even know what version LXDE is on
<mark76> If someone was working on a LXDE WM they'd have announced it somewhere
<ChrisDruif> According to Wikipedia: preview 0.5.0
<ChrisDruif> I might have a crack at it....now knowing nobody is working on it :)
<mark76> See! Not even v.1.0 yet
<mark76> Does your log in page have an openbox session entry?
<mark76> Under sessions
<ChrisDruif> Not using Lubuntu atm O:-)
<mark76> Ah right
<ChrisDruif> But I'd like to switch though.... :D
<ChrisDruif> Lightweight FTW :D
<mark76> What are you using?
<ChrisDruif> Ubuntu/Gnome...
<mark76> What's stopping you from running LXDE/Lubuntu alongside Gnome?
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, your right <_<"
<ChrisDruif> Anyhow, look at this page: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Category:LXDE
<ChrisDruif> They don't even mention LXWM :)
<mark76> That's because I pulled the name out of thin air
<ChrisDruif> (Offtopic: is the 76 in your name your year of birth?)
<ChrisDruif> I like it, makes complete sense too me :)
<mark76> Day and Month
<ChrisDruif> 7th of June :)
<mark76> Yep
<ChrisDruif> (I curious by nature) Which year if I might ask?
<mark76> 66
<ChrisDruif> Alright....you are a bit older then ma O:-)
<ChrisDruif> ma=me
<mark76> Yes
<ChrisDruif> Just to make it even, 29-06-1987
<ChrisDruif> Do they discuss things like LXWM on #lxde?
<mark76> Nope
<mark76> No one's suggested that LXDE should have its own window manager
<ChrisDruif> Except you :)
<ChrisDruif> Well...there isn't a single wm that combines compositing + tiling ootb...
<mark76> Early Windows did
<mark76> Sorry, that was stacking and tiling
<ChrisDruif> Awesome has got Stacking + Tiling...
<ChrisDruif> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_window_managers
<ChrisDruif> Ion and scrotwm
<ChrisDruif> aswell...
<ChrisDruif> Damn...just saw KWin has comp+tiling <_<"
<mark76> Ah
<ChrisDruif> But KWin isn't lightweight ;)
<mark76> Well, no
<ChrisDruif> So rewritten KWin, would that be a good idea? Or start from scratch and take coding ideas from KWin (among others) be better?
<mark76> Start from scratch I reckon
<ChrisDruif> Alright...
<mark76> Especially if you're going to code it in Gene
<mark76> Genie
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, might be better I guess :)
<mark76> What's LXDE written in?
<ChrisDruif> I don't know?
<mark76> C
<mark76> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE
<mark76> And GTK
<ChrisDruif> So Genie would be nice (as it's compiles to C)
<mark76> Should be
<mark76> I'm about ready for bed
<ChrisDruif> Me too...I'll throw it out on #lxde when I'm ready for it :)
<mark76> K
<mark76> Night Chris
#lubuntu 2011-01-13
<johnny77> I'm trying to get a program called Dropbox to autoload with Openbox, but can't seem to get it to work. Dropbox autoloads and works fine in Gnome and LXDE. If I pick it from the menu it works fine. I've done some Google searches, but none of the suggestions have helped.
<phil_> Johnny77. Still in here, huh? lol
<johnny77> phil_: Have you had any luck working on your problem?
<phil_> Nope. Things got worse.... lo,l
<phil_> lol*
<johnny77> sorry.
<ChrisDruif> What was your problem johnny77?
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: I'm trying to get Dropbox to autoload in Openbox.
<phil_> I went ahead and decided to install  third partition for Lubuntu, and it removed my other bootloader. Made it so I can't get into Windows 7, or Ubuntu UE. Just Lubuntu... I already found my answers though.
<ChrisDruif> But it works when you select it from the menu? It works with PCmanFM?
<phil_> I'm just going to fix the W7 bootloader and install Ultimate Edition 2.7
<ChrisDruif> johnny77: ^
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: Yes.
<ChrisDruif> Alright...
<ChrisDruif> What did you try to autoload it?
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: First, I just tried adding it to the autoload.sh file in ~/.config/openbox
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: I tried several different commands with varying sleep times.
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: Then I found this page that talked about making a fake nautilus script.  http://docs.unity-linux.org/Dropbox
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: Openbox seems to be reading the autostart file because it loads the lxpanel.
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: hey
<ChrisDruif> Hai stlsaint :)
<ChrisDruif> Do you know anything about dropbox in openbox?
<ChrisDruif> And specially autoloading it?
<ChrisDruif> johnny77 got a problem with it...
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: no, im a flux kind of guy! :D
<ChrisDruif> Sorry johnny77, I don't know what else you could do. I've only found this: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<ChrisDruif> Flux?
<ChrisDruif> What's that?
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: ok, thanks... I guess I'll just use LXDE instead.
<ChrisDruif> phillw: I've finally installed lubuntu-desktop on my laptop....so I can choose which I run...
<ChrisDruif> johnny77: Lubuntu = Ubuntu on LXDE :)
<ChrisDruif> And atm LXDE uses OpenBox as Window Manager :)
<head_victim> johnny77: I do know it was spoken about a while ago, can't remember who it was. Maybe try the mailing list?
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: I have LXDE currently installed. I was just playing around with the idea of setting up an openbox session. Liked the idea of all the customizing I could do.
<ChrisDruif> I'm wondering if things would change when switching to LXDE....seeing it uses OpenBox?
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: That is why it confuses me so much. It works fine in LXDE, but not in Openbox.
<ChrisDruif> That's just wrong :-/
 * ChrisDruif is very tired and is going to bed
<johnny77> is there an easy way to get openbox to restore defaults. I think I screwed something up.
<head_victim> johnny77: should be a case of finding someone who can pastebin a vanilla/fresh config file?
<head_victim> Mine's edited a fair bit though or I'd offer mine.
<johnny77> head_victim: where is that file?
<head_victim> http://openbox.org/wiki/Configuration
<head_victim> johnny77: sorry I'm in and out a bit here and there so mainly trying to just find links to the info you're after so you can still get what you need done.
<johnny77> head_victim: no problem.
<head_victim> So if you are still having dramas, I'll do what I can when I'm here :)
<johnny77> head_victim: Could I uninstall, reinstall openbox without screwing up LXDE?
<head_victim> Not sure to be honest.
<head_victim> MAYBE install lubuntu-default-settings might revert it
<johnny77> head_victim: I don't have lubuntu installed, just LXDE.
<head_victim> johnny77: ahh ok
<MOP> Fresh install of lubuntu on an acer aspire one
<MOP> I can't seem to activate the microphone
<MOP> !microphone
<bioterror> :D
<sirscrubsalot> will installing "ubuntu software center" from synaptic package manager work and integrate well for lubuntu 10.10? ubuntu 10.10 was too heavy on my laptop so i was told to try lubuntu instead
<bioterror> sirscrubsalot, well, what do you need it for?
<bioterror> I would rather skip the software center
<bioterror> and contentrate on apt-cache and apt-get, or just synaptic
<bioterror> concentrate
<phil_> I was actually coming in here to see if some one was in here, but since I'm signed in anyway... I'm about to do my research, but does any one know of any potential issues with adding the KDE desktop while only running Lubuntu?
<phil_> I only ask because I was running Ubuntu UE 2.8, but it turns out that 2.8 vs 2.7 is unstable as crap, and doesn't properly support Lubuntu or KDE...
<bioterror> ditch that UE
<bioterror> why in the world you want to run something like that
<bioterror> when you can just install Lubuntu 10.10 or what ever you want and just install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<phil_> I did ditch UE. The new version is garbage... I'm just wondering if it's possible to install KDE alongside it. Either KDE or regular ol' Ubuntu.
<bioterror> well, if you look that blue theme
<phil_> First thing that I did was get rid of the theme when I had it. lol
<bioterror> ofcourse you can do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or what ever you want
<bioterror> but pure LXDE <3
<phil_> And that will make it so I can switch between KDE and Lubuntu via login screen?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but you have both applications in the menu
<phil_> Do I do this:"sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"to get regular Ubuntu as well?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> or xubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> or what ever you want
<phil_> Yeah. I was considering that as well. :P
<phil_> Thank you very much for your help. :)
<phil_> Getting KDE now. Also wishing that I had a faster internet connection... lol
<phil_> 30 minutes left... Ugh...
<bioterror> well, get shovel in your and start digging a ditch for the fiber cable :D
<bioterror> in your hand
<phil_> lol
<phil_> There's not really a way to "pause" the download, is there? lol
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> ctrl+c and it will continue from where it ended last time
<phil_> Oh, cool.I have so much to learn... :(
<phil_> lol
<phil_> I've just always run UE so most everything was already there...
<phil_> But seriously... 2.8 sucks... I liked 2.3, 2.4, and even 2.7, but I think that they just released 2.8 way too early...
<bioterror> I really cant see the point of Ultra Edition
<bioterror> unles you want totally ugly desktops
<bioterror> if I wear a stupid looking hat, it will make me look stupid and hillybilly
<bioterror> but if a cute girl wears that hat, it will be a fashion statement
<phil_> lol. Well, it's still all very customizable. I even, out of sheer boredom, made an XP theme, a Mac theme, a W7 theme, and a W8 concept theme. :P
<phil_> Here's tricky question for ya... I have my laptop set to dual boot between Windows and Ubuntu. Is there a way to increase the partition size for Ubuntu without reinstalling it?
<bioterror> boot from livecd
<bioterror> and play with gparted
<bioterror> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<phil_> I just wanna increase my Ubuntu space. Gparted might allow me to do that?
<phil_> Oh! Cool! You know you're awesome, right? lol
<bioterror> well, I spent this morning about 5min in front of the mirror looking myself
<phil_> lol. :P
<sirscrubsalot> bioterror - thanks for that reply, yeah i wasn't sure - i'm a first time user so all of this is very new to me / while running the package center vs the synaptic manager - it just appeared easier without picking and choosing everything...
<bioterror> sirscrubsalot, we can train your apt-cache skills if you want ;D
<phil_> I still prefer the Software Center. Just more used to it, I guess.
<sirscrubsalot> what i want to do is install a fresh copy of lubuntu onto this old thinkpad p3 1gb 30gb laptop i have - i don't plan to dual boot, so this will be the only os - now i am just stuck figuring out how much to set aside for these partitions
<bioterror> with software center you have no idea what's happening
<bioterror> it doesnt tell what it's fetching, how fast, how many %
<phil_> It says how fast now. They at least added that.
<bioterror> sirscrubsalot, let's 2048MB for the swap and rest for the /
<sirscrubsalot> bioterror - yeah for me that would be fine :) hehe /  i wish i had the time to learn it but for the temporary moment i just need a system up and running.
<bioterror> let's say
<sirscrubsalot> bioterror - do i need to set a /home ?
<bioterror> sirscrubsalot, nope if you just do swap and /
<sirscrubsalot> i was reading that the swap should be somewhere in the middle and not the end?
<bioterror> does it really matter?
<bioterror> with normal websurfing you wont go to swap that easily
<phil_> Well, thank you very much for your help, Bioterror. I'm gonna head out now.
<sirscrubsalot> i don't know :) i was just asking - i've seen mixed answers from googling it -
<phil_> Take care.
<bioterror> seems like my wife is using some swap
<bioterror> when I was young it was suggested to have swap in the beginning
<bioterror> but you can do just 2048MB swap and rest for the /
<sirscrubsalot> the thread post i was referring to was this : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-installation-40/should-i-put-the-swap-partition-at-the-beginning-or-the-end-of-the-drive-365793/#post1865222
<sirscrubsalot> but anyways - ok i'll follow along with your suggestion /
<bioterror> I think
<bioterror> if you just click "use whole disk" or what was the option in installation, it will make you a proper sized swap and then just one partition for /
<sirscrubsalot> well at the moment i have 512mb ram (my laptop takes 1gb max, the other 512mb was supposed to arrive the other day, but atlanta shut down because of the ice and my ram is still in kentucky via amazon) -
<bioterror> oh poor americans and their winters ;)
<sirscrubsalot> so i figured as you had mentioned and from the reading if i'm using the hibernate features, should double the ram -
<bioterror> I use only suspend
<bioterror> hibernating takes too long :D
<sirscrubsalot> i don't have the winter problem, i'm originally from the north - so used to it; however - the rest of the south / one snowflake and the city goes into panic mode... although this recent storm was real bad because the city was completely unprepared for it and the temps never above freezing with sheets of ice everywhere. i'm a medical student and i was stuck at the hospital for 2 days / 1000's of accidents / so far we're on the 4th
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> yeah, I can imagine
<bioterror> a total chaos
<sirscrubsalot> the suspend on this old thinkpad doesn't seem to want to wake up - google was saying it might be due to the apci / intel graphics card - i get a lot of screen flickering even with lubuntu when initially putting in the boot cd
<bioterror> we get snow every year and our railroad company cant handle it
<bioterror> sirscrubsalot, might be something with the kernel mode settings
<bioterror> is it T40 or what?
<bioterror> T23?
<sirscrubsalot> bioterror - it gets worse because the people don't know how to drive in snow, let alone ice - they're driving like 60mph and all sorts of things
<sirscrubsalot> it is a R31 -
<sirscrubsalot> well, let's see if this fresh install will do something / i have it set to download updates and third party if needed - just need to sort the partition stuff
<sirscrubsalot> this is my laptop : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:R31
<sirscrubsalot> i tried running a few different kernels such as 2.6.35 / 2.6.36 / 2.6.7 and none of them worked with the flickering on boot and resuming from suspend - i can resume however from hibernate
<bioterror> sounds weird
<sirscrubsalot> i followed the kernel install instructions from here : http://www.ramoonus.nl/2010/10/linux-kernel-2-6-36-installation-guide-ubuntu-linux/
<sirscrubsalot> in that order / there was a post or two on the ubuntu forums about people having this same issue on their particular laptops - it was an issue / changing kernels worked for some and didnt for others in regards to resume from suspend / i had to manually hard power off/reset mine
<sirscrubsalot> for laughs - this is hou our streets are in atlanta right now : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjnF5k2HCGY
<sirscrubsalot> the city didn't set a budget nor was it prepared for this
<frankcox777> Hi everyone
<frankcox777> I installed xournal , mypaint and jarnal and the results were surprising. I find the quality of process far superior to windows XP Pro TabletPC. I am unfamiliar with the newer widows .
<enigmatic> hy there
<enigmatic> i need some help pls
<enigmatic> i just installed lubuntu on a laptop with homedir encrypted and after startup i get no programms in the menu nor will chromium start
<enigmatic> @ menu ive only execute and logout
<meetingology> enigmatic: Error: "menu" is not a valid command.
<enigmatic> ?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> there have been some problems with it
<bioterror> I've learned my lessons with encryptions and I've not tried it with lubuntu
<bioterror> but gotta think about that
<bioterror> why you're not getting menu's
<bioterror> can you start chromium from terminal?
<enigmatic> cannot execute bin/bash/
<enigmatic> too many open files in system
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> somethings is not correct
<bioterror> that's not normal
<enigmatic> yeah seems pretty messed up
<enigmatic> ill try with alternate install
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> try without encryption
<bioterror> or do you really need it?
<enigmatic> it calms my paranoid soul
<bioterror> I would rather to suggest using tinfoil hat ;)
<enigmatic> :)
<bioterror> you're not only one raporting problems with home encryption
<enigmatic> is complete encryption in alernate install integrated like in ubuntu ?
<bioterror> my hdd blew full of bad sectors while doing backups ;)
<bioterror> and I made a working image of the harddrive, but I couldnt access encrypted homefolder of mine
<bioterror> so no encryption for me from now on ;)
<enigmatic> hehe
<enigmatic> bad thing is i cant even access console
<mark76> Yo!
<sirscrubsalot> hi i am confused as to which lubuntu i need - is 10,04 available for LTS? i tried installing 10.10 last night but i couldnt get my pcmcia cardbus and trackpointer to work on my laptop - this was pretty frustrating and i had to revert back to ubuntu 10.04 to get them working again
<sirscrubsalot> i dont need all the heavieness that comes with the standard ubuntu and lubuntu was just great (i have a p3 1ghz 512mb ram 30gb notebook - thinkpad r31)
<bioterror> sirscrubsalot, 10.10
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you had problems
<enigmatic> the *.04 versions of*ubuntu are long term support
<sirscrubsalot> hey again bioterror - hehe again* - yeah i had problems / i couldn't get those components to work - i have an exact page on thinkwiki which explains some options but i was not sure which option to use
<enigmatic> you can change your ubuntu with synaptics to a lubuntu like
<bioterror> enigmatic, lubuntu 10.04 is not officially LTS
<bioterror> but as it's the only version supporting i586 chipset, it's technically a LTS
<sirscrubsalot> enigmatic - yes i was looking for that as an option - do you mean installing LXDE on ubuntu 10.04?
<bioterror> lubuntu devs have promised to support it
<enigmatic> yeah and fluxbox maybe
<enigmatic> i think ive seen a guideon their homepage for that
<sirscrubsalot> i'm not doing anything high on this machine and just wanted a clean os to boot on here / just using firefox and open office and vlc player - i would have loved to stick with lubuntu but no finding of my wifi/trackpointer scroll not working were serious issues and i couldn't find a good answer after searching for hours.
<bioterror> s/openoffice/libreoffice/ ;)
<phillw> enigmatic: the dev team are committed to support the 10.04 Lubuntu as if it were an LTS, it's a lot of extra work for them but was decided very quickly when i586 support was dropped from the new kernel.
<enigmatic> yeah its rather hard for such a small dist too provide that
<sirscrubsalot> do certain things stop working if i install lxde on the ubuntu 10.04?
<sirscrubsalot> eh i guess that was a somewhat vague question....
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: my advice would be to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: that's why we write the instructions :P
<sirscrubsalot> phillw - i installed Lubuntu 10.10* last night actually - couldn't find for the life of me on how to find my wireless wifi card and get my trackpointer scroll button to work on the thinkpad - the thinkwiki gave a bunch of options but had no idea which one would work for this particular distrobution
<bioterror> synaptics is needed for the touchpad
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: lubuntu is stripped to the core, there is even a low fat version of it available. The devs are really challenged to keep it within the target usage, else we will bloat as happened to Xubuntu.
<sirscrubsalot> right phillw - i think that's great / only thing that was tough for me was trying to "google" how to get some components working - keywording "lubuntu" with the problem doesn't yield so many results - i wasn't sure if i can follow all the ubuntu commands and how to's for lubuntu
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: lubuntu runs the ubuntu system as its core, so any how to for ubuntu will work on it.
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: if it screams that it wants all of gnome and it's dependancies, don't do it!
<sirscrubsalot> re: the latter "gnome" for example - my trackpointer fix was based on that -
<sirscrubsalot> it was on this page : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Configuration_using_udev_and_HAL
<sirscrubsalot> there were so many ways on how to do it on that page - *but / i didn't know which one was going to work for Lubuntu - my mouse clicking and movement works / just not vertical scrolling
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: if you drag in all the gnome library, it will eat resources. If it does not ask for too many, then it will be fine.
<phillw> bioterror: do you recall the scrolling problem?
<bioterror> what
<sirscrubsalot> it's specific for this laptop phillw -
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: okies.
<sirscrubsalot> the link i pointed to you was for thinkpads and linux
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: as I do not have a thinkpad, you are the one to tell me :)
<sirscrubsalot> there were other options there maybe you could tell me which one would work rather than installing the gnome package that they mentioned (and if i recall - that didn't work so well)
<bioterror> my wife has stinkpad
<bioterror> trackpoint works
<bioterror> she can move the mouse :D
<enigmatic> the ibm nipple
<bioterror> "clit" as we call it :D
<bioterror> acually you can change different kind of red thingies on it
<phillw> ;swearing | bioterror
<bioterror> I like the round ones
<bioterror> !swearing | phillw
<enigmatic> yeah not everybody knows what a thinkpad is but when you say the notebooks with that thingy for sentual mousing everybody knows
<phillw> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sirscrubsalot> hehe phillw - if u see that link / there is a scrolling section - i have no idea what any of those commands do or if it is even applicable to me -
<phillw> bioterror: soz, I'm too used to DragonEyes
<bioterror> seems so
<enigmatic> oh restricted channel :P
<bioterror> enigmatic, this channel is being logged
<bioterror> what you say, goes to internet
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> what goes to internet, stays on internet
<phillw> enigmatic: we allow youngsters on, we also have a ubuntu logging bot on here.
<enigmatic> yeah good ^^ for all the familys that have too much time
<sirscrubsalot> in the contents section - upper left of the page (point 1 / or 2 (which was gnome - this method worked for my ubuntu 10.04) - have no idea about point 3/4/5/6 options -
<sirscrubsalot> the link again was : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Configuration_using_udev_and_HAL
<sirscrubsalot> option #2 worked on regular ubuntu 10.04 but it is gnome i believe like you mentioned / there were xorf methods there too - just not sure
<phillw> enigmatic: you have an invite
<enigmatic> hehe offtopic thx
<phillw> bioterror: as Mrs terror has a thinkpad, would you be kind enough to assist sirscrubsalot
<bioterror> phillw, well, not today. I'm totally too tired to concentrate on these
<bioterror> I can say that I dont understand at all what's the problem with trackpoint
<bioterror> does the mouse cursor move at all or what
<sirscrubsalot> bioterror - the mouse pointer moves and i can left and right click fine - it's the middle button that does not work
<bioterror> third button
<sirscrubsalot> i scroll with the red button in the middle
<bioterror> you can paste?
<bioterror> cant
<sirscrubsalot> yes i can paste
<sirscrubsalot> and copy i just can't vertically scroll - to do that i just jog the red button up or down while pressing button 2 (middle) to go up/down web pages for example - that function is lost on all the ubuntu distros
<sirscrubsalot> there was a workaround on that link i provided from the thinkpad wiki for linux users
<bioterror> ahhh
<sirscrubsalot> i got it to work for ubuntu 10.10 and 10,04 but not for lubuntu
<bioterror> middle button is button #3
<sirscrubsalot> ok button 3 - this is what worked for me on 10.04 - http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#GPointing_Device_Settings
<bioterror> well
<sirscrubsalot> so i did a sudo apt-get install gpointing device settings in terminal and it worked
<bioterror> doesnt work in here
<bioterror> I tried with chromium
<sirscrubsalot> so that page offered some other options like setting it up in xorf.conf - which isn't on the machine
<bioterror> my dell has too trackpoint, but I'm using pad
<bioterror> you can make yourself xorg.conf
<bioterror> I should write it to my FAQ
<sirscrubsalot> Option          "EmulateWheel"          "on"
<bioterror> hi zkriesse
<sirscrubsalot>        Option          "EmulateWheelButton"    "2"
<sirscrubsalot> something like that code but to put it where in lubuntu - i have no idea
<bioterror> you have to kill your X
<bioterror> log into TTY1 with ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> login
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm stop
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sirscrubsalot> and it will generate a conf file? in /etc/x11/ ?
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm start
<bioterror> maybe ctrl+alt+f7 after starting lxdm
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> but that was obvious
<sirscrubsalot> to you obviously :) thanks - i will copy this down and cross my fingers - i have to reinstall lubuntu first though -
<bioterror> as you wish :)
<sirscrubsalot> right now i am staring at 10.04 ubuntu on the thinkpad -
<sirscrubsalot> what's the command to see what wireless adapter i have - and hopefully with that info from ubuntu terminal - i can install it for lubuntu maybe?
<bioterror> lspci
<bioterror> if you have usb dongle, lsusb
<sirscrubsalot> it's a pcmcia card - it was detected fine and wifi networks showed up ok (in ubuntu 10.04) this adapter did not pick up or become recognized in lubuntu - it says my netowrk controller is : atheros communications inc. ar5008 wireless network adapter
<sirscrubsalot> ethernet worked on lubuntu just no wifi card detection - with the info i just gave you - is there something i can type to activate that card in lubuntu?
<sirscrubsalot> if these two things work - then i can uninstall this and reuse lubuntu i guess :)
<bioterror> do you see it when you type: ifconfig
<sirscrubsalot> in ubuntu 10.04 terminal - yes it shows wlan0 and my ip
<bioterror> on the paper there shouldnt be any difference between ubuntu and lubuntu
<bioterror> as they both share the same kernel
<bioterror> it's just cosmetics that's different
<bioterror> the core underneath the eye candy is same
<sirscrubsalot> ok i'm trying to understand and follow that more as you mentioned - so i see with ifconfig : wlan0 / lo / eth0
<bioterror> and wlan0 is not working, right?
<sirscrubsalot> i don't have lubuntu reinstalled yet* (i'm showing you output from ubuntu 10.04)
<sirscrubsalot> so that i can be possibly be prepared to do whatever it is i need to once installed
<sirscrubsalot> to detect/install that card on lubuntu -
<bioterror> does the light blink with lubuntu on that pcmcia card
<sirscrubsalot> no it didn't bioterror
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sirscrubsalot> what does that do
<bioterror> if you can see it
<bioterror> it tells to card to get up
<bioterror> :D
<sirscrubsalot> again - i have to install it first (i'm on ubuntu 10.04 right now)
<bioterror> actually!
<bioterror> ACTUALLY
<sirscrubsalot> and i'm typing from a friend's laptop right now
<bioterror> I just remembered, some wlan supports had been removed from newer kernels
<bioterror> and older did support
<bioterror> or was it just gentoo
<bioterror> dunno
<sirscrubsalot> it's a d-link wireless N cardbus adapter (probably from the last 2 years max)
<bioterror> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2870 yeah something like that
<enigmatic> too new is never good for opensource
<bioterror> so boot the live mediam
<bioterror> and check if you can see the card with lspci
<sirscrubsalot> ok one second - let me get that cd - btw / it is 10.10 lubuntu live cd (i didn't download the 10.04)
<sirscrubsalot> thanks for your patience and help bioterror - if i can get these working / i am good to go and can start working back on my class work - i lost almost 12 hours trying to get this working (reinstalling/uninstalling /googling)
<enigmatic> yeah complete system rebuilding is more fun then class work
<bioterror> ;D
<enigmatic> oh in 20h is the deadline. lets install lubuntu!
<sirscrubsalot> especially if you're in the field - i'm a 4th year medical student and this is definitely not my area / i've used windows all my life since '95
<bioterror> and stay up whole night!
<sirscrubsalot> no that happened last night and i didnt go to bed until 7am today
<bioterror> but good night
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> I forgot to load my phones battery
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> charge
<enigmatic> if you have some time left try linux from scratch :P
<bioterror> or gentoo or or or
<bioterror> sourcemage
<bioterror> :D
<sirscrubsalot> i wish / this is a demanding year for me - i'm finally applying for work this summer...
<enigmatic> gentoo is also good
<sirscrubsalot> in my situation and lack thereof in experience / ubuntu had the largest community online support for the general pc user such as myself
<phillw> sirscrubsalot: can you please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat, I'm going to send you an invite now
<sirscrubsalot> ok phillw - i'm about to rediscuss with bioterror the livecd lubuntu demo
<enigmatic> fr'sirscrubsalot, gentoo and lfs are distros that require alot of work in comparison with ubuntu :P
<sirscrubsalot> what are lf's enigmatic ?
<enigmatic> linux from scratch
<enigmatic> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_from_scratch
<sirscrubsalot> what level of background would one need to work in a lubuntu environment versus one using standard ubuntu ?
<sirscrubsalot> meaning from someone from a pre=entry level as myself
<enigmatic> idealy its the same
<enigmatic> i jsut tryed lubuntu yesterday
<enigmatic> and it doasnt work yet :P
<enigmatic> but today i didnt work on it
<sirscrubsalot> one thing i did notice was that they both install almost the same -
<enigmatic> youmabe should read how the main distros are different
<sirscrubsalot> yes it's something to deeply appreciate though - it is very interesting /
<enigmatic> if youre german try ubuntuusers.de  maybe there a english version also
<sirscrubsalot> nope on the otherside of the atlantic
<sirscrubsalot> have you tried linux-mint lxde verion 9 isadora?
<enigmatic> i wanted but they also dont have easy encryption ^^
<sirscrubsalot> hey bioterror - are you around?
<sirscrubsalot> i just put the lubuntu live cd in -
<sirscrubsalot> the wifi is detected now bioterror - thanks
<sirscrubsalot> enigmatic - what's the purpose of this keyring?
<mark76> Who was I talking to yesterday?
#lubuntu 2011-01-14
 * hajour good night all
<Bookman> Any ideas why my installation of Lubuntu will not boot anymore?  I type in my username, password and the screen goes white for a few seconds, then back to the login screen.  it happens no matter what desktop environment I try.
<bioterror> good question
<bioterror> Bookman, 10.04 or 10.10?
<Bookman> 10.10.  Recently updated
<Bookman> Maybe I'll ask this question tomorrow again.
<hblount> hi. will starcraft 2 run better/faster on lubuntu w/wine or on win7?
<bioterror> we only play xbill
<sultan2> can you confirm this bug? http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2230
<bioterror> takes a while to load :D
<bioterror> I cant load that page :D
<bioterror> I had problems with lxappearance on 64bit
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/690318
<sultan2> yes, it's slow here too, that's strange
<bioterror> nothing has happened to that bug.
<bioterror> I wonder why I'm running arch linux on my 64bit desktop ;)
<sultan2> at the beginning I thought that something went wring with SalixOS
<bioterror> what's that bug, as I cant read it
<sultan2> archlinux is also fir people who want only what they want :)
<bioterror> something about lxappearance
<sultan2> yes
<sultan2> Segmentation fault
<bioterror> when doing what
<sultan2> when doing something with ~/.gtkrc-2.0.mine
<bioterror> my lxappearance crashed when I tried to change icon themes :D
<bioterror> my desktop was totally ugly and incomplete without working icons
<sultan2> then edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0 manually
<slavi> hi all
<bioterror> hi
<slavi> i need to install BG input for my keyboard
<slavi> can someone give me a clue?
<bioterror> bg?
<slavi> bulgarian language
<bioterror> there's two ways
<bioterror> one is creating a xorg.conf which is kinda old way
<slavi> aha
<slavi> im not very good with konsole
<bioterror> and another is making a autorun file that will launch setxkbmap bg
<slavi> ok
<bioterror> you can try
<bioterror> type in terminal
<bioterror> setxkbmap bg
<slavi> root or user?
<bioterror> I solved my problem with my desktop computer with that comand
<bioterror> just a normal user
<bioterror> you didnt specify on installation that keyboard language?
<bioterror> slavi, did it work?
<slavi_> its me again
<slavi_> that worked but one way only
<slavi_> no reverse to english
<slavi_> i had to reboot
<tc_> hello
<ChrisDruif> Hi tc_ :)
<tc_> so do you know why I call myself tc_?
<ChrisDruif> Letters of your name?
<Mkaysi> Because tc was registered? Or nickname requires 3 characters.
<tc_> Haha,because I am using tinycore, tc is short for that
<ChrisDruif> Ow god :D
<tc_> but I am very interested in lubuntu, and I am wondering why I have problem to display chinese charaters with Lubuntu
<ChrisDruif> You've got problems with that?
<ChrisDruif> Which font do you use?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Chinese maybe?
<tc_> Sir, I tried it in my live-USB and I don't kown which font it is,hehe.
<tc_> Thank for bioterror's help
<tc_> I'll try when I have time and make it a success to set lubuntu in my netbook.
<szczur> tc_, probably you will have to install ttf-takao, ttf-wqy-microhei and ttf-wqy-zenhei. At least i had to install them to have japaneese fonts rendered
<szczur> for korean fonts try ttf-unfonts
<tc_> Ok, I've noted it down. Thanks
<tc_> Goodbye and thanks, everyone. And someday I will be back to home from my university as this term is over. Wish you a good night!
<jettero> how do you turn on the compose key in lubuntu?
<jettero> seems you just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ... not exactly straight forward, but I'm apparently all set
<jettero> (I'm assuming this'll work...)
<jettero> yeah
<phillw> jettero: well done :)
<jettero> thanks.
<jettero> I should also mention that you need GTK_IM_METHOD=xim and QT_IM_METHOD=xim in your .xsessionrc if you wish to be able to add to your .XCompose
<jettero> that took a while to figure out
<jettero> it's all so much easier in ubuntu with im-switch and the gtk prefs dialog for the compose key
<jettero> but it's not terribly difficult in lubuntu either, once you find it
<phillw> jettero: if we put in everything, we'd need the same system requirements as ubuntu - which would rather defeat the purpose of lubuntu :D
<MichealH> phillw: ping
<jettero> :)
 * hajour is having diner now
<PhilipZura> sultan2: you here?
<sultan2> no :)
<PhilipZura> ok I'll go
<PhilipZura> sultan2: I'm not using PsiMedia and no idea how http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1901&p=12169#p12169
<sultan2> and XEP-0166: Jingle?
<sultan2> this http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0166.html
<PhilipZura> with earlier version of psi
<sultan2> yes
<PhilipZura> no I never try
<PhilipZura> only your sip
<sultan2> :P
<sultan2> still use skype?
<PhilipZura> sure lol
<sultan2> bad doy!
<sultan2> s/doy/boy*
<sultan2> dog :D
<PhilipZura> i'm using jabber a lot and it's really nice once you understand how things work
<sultan2> good
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<ChrisDruif> Hai kristian-aalborg :)
<kristian-aalborg> hai
<kristian-aalborg> what's the installed size of lubuntu again? 1.8 gb?
<ChrisDruif> Sorry, was a bit pre-occupied with wiki editing :) I don't know I'm afraid :)
<nubix> Hey, im using lubuntu and got a problem im not able to fix myself. After some time i may installed/removed something an now i dont have any sound. my /proc/asound and /dev/dsp disappeared.
<nubix> Is someone here able to help me?
<mark76> I can't :(
<kristian-aalborg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/LucidLynx - I believe this should be for Karmic, not Lucid for the default iso?
<ChrisDruif> How do you mean kristian-aalborg?
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, I mean Maverick
<kristian-aalborg> the iso is 10.10... lucid is 10.4
<ChrisDruif> The latest is Maverick indeed...
<kristian-aalborg> ChrisDruif: take a look at the page I linked to, it's probably easier to understand what I mean that way
<kristian-aalborg> this is what you get when you click "release notes" on lubuntu.net
<ChrisDruif> I come here when I click release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/
<nubix> Ok, the nexttime some douchbag comes by and asks you to help him with his soundsystem. Just tell him, he's dumb and purging linux-sound-base and reinstalling might help ;)
<nubix> thx
<kristian-aalborg> ChrisDruif: http://lubuntu.net/ - upper right link?
<ChrisDruif> Then > no. From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu release notes it goes to Maverick :P
<ChrisDruif> So the main Lubuntu site needs to be updated :)
<kristian-aalborg> also, an md5sum for the iso would be great :)
<ChrisDruif> Indeed :P
<kristian-aalborg> and, the installed size... I remember talking about this here before and I think someone added it...
<ChrisDruif> Well...I didn't :)
<kristian-aalborg> or no-one had a fresh install with the default size... can't remember
<ChrisDruif> Well...I could try a fresh install some day....when my main Ubuntu is borked again :P
<kristian-aalborg> it's crucial as I have exactly two gigs
<kristian-aalborg> 098254aeb0153b10bcfce948c43a0df6  lubuntu-10.10.iso - this is the md5sum I get - can someone confirm?
<ChrisDruif> I'll check....you got some term. commands? (Don't want to install something :P
<kristian-aalborg> md5sum filename.foo
<ChrisDruif> Prolly .iso ;)
<ChrisDruif> 098254aeb0153b10bcfce948c43a0df6
<ChrisDruif> They match :)
<kristian-aalborg> yay
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> do you have the rights to edit the wiki?
<ChrisDruif> Lubuntu still isn't an "official" derivate from Ubuntu right? Otherwise the md5sum should be also on ubuntu.com
<ChrisDruif> And no, I'm as low-level as you are :)
<ChrisDruif> Joined recently :)
<ChrisDruif> phillw: Do you know someone how's get editing right on lubuntu.net?
<ChrisDruif> And isn't sleeping? O:-)
<phillw> ChrisDruif: I've emailed the 'owner' already and had no rea
<phillw> response
<ChrisDruif> Alright :) Thanks
<phillw> ChrisDruif: I'll go nag gilir again, but he is dead busy.
<kristian-aalborg> hi phillw
#lubuntu 2011-01-15
<zk_> hello
<zk_> how do i install a theme in lubuntu?
<zk_> i managed to install a window border that i manage with obconf...but how can i "Costumize Look and Feel"?
<AntiSociaL> hmmm
<AntiSociaL> didnt know you guys were here
<AntiSociaL> anyone try n get lubuntu to run on an android device over hdmi out?
<AntiSociaL> been working on that but i have to recompile the kernel n stuff
<AntiSociaL> whole lot of headache
<AntiSociaL> sure is lively in here
<AntiSociaL> phew dont know if i can handle it
<Bookman> Any ideas why my installation of Lubuntu will not boot anymore?  I type in my username, password and the screen goes white for a few seconds, then back to the login screen.  it happens no matter what desktop environment I try.
<Bookman> Ok, I'll try again tomorrow night (day two)
<edified> what up channel
<ChrisDruif> edified: Nothing much atm :)
<edified> ChrisDruif lol you're in both channels, thats whats up.  Whats atm btw>
<ChrisDruif> At the moment :)
<ChrisDruif> Not automated teller machine ;)
<edified> i see
<edified> so what do ppl usually do in IRC n e ways.  I hardly ever use it
<ChrisDruif> Different channels do different things with IRC :)
<ChrisDruif> Ubuntu got a support channel (#ubuntu ;)) a beginners area (#ubuntu-beginners) a team which supports the beginners (#ubuntu-beginners-team <- this channel is an offtopic channel, everything can be discussed here)
<edified> I see
<edified> Well I know a good deal about linux so I'm good ...  I just find the internet to bore me now adays
<edified> *sigh*
<ChrisDruif> Lubuntu Has a few less channels, but there are mentors/people in ubt that know about Lubuntu aswell....like phill :)
<edified> In the end its pretty much the same system, just a bit less brolic
<ChrisDruif> Indeed :)
<ChrisDruif> It's an area to chat with people...the topic what the chat is about is just different per channel :)
<edified> I see.  What channels do you frequent most (any good ones I should know about?)
<ChrisDruif> If you think you know quite a deal about Linux, you might be interested in joining #ubuntu-beginners-team and eventually decide to even become a mentor yourself :)
<ChrisDruif> I regularly come on #ubuntu, #ubuntu-beginners, #ubuntu-beginners-team, #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<ChrisDruif> #ubuntu is one of the most active...
<ChrisDruif> Another you might like it #elementary (from the Elementary OS project)
<edified> Thanks for all of the suggestions.  Def makes my IRC experience better when ppl are super nice
<ChrisDruif> I'm also on #ubuntu-speechcontrol and -devs becaused I joined that team...
<edified> Are you a programmer or in a related field?
<ChrisDruif> Even before I signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct I was nice :P
<edified> lol
<ChrisDruif> I think it's an important next step in usability/accessibility (who would like a Star Trek/Star Wars system :P)
<ChrisDruif> And I know a bit of programming, but to program natively for Ubuntu is a bit different (I've got some Java experience)
<ChrisDruif> I also like to sometimes edit a wiki-page :)
<ChrisDruif> I've edited two yesterday :)
<edified> Very nice
<edified> I should do stuff like that ... im sure ill get smarter if I do
<edified> What do you want to do as a career?
<ChrisDruif> What, wiki stuff?
<edified> Yea, writing wiki/s is sure to make me hella smart
<ChrisDruif> Wiki pages of people I ment :)
<edified> Ah Lol ( i guess that counts as being pop-culture smart)
<ChrisDruif> I guess O:-)
<edified> But yea ... are you interested in a Career in something Techy?
<ChrisDruif> Yeah (was about to answer it, got distracted by the telly :P)...my dream would be to work at Canonical or something like that :)
<ChrisDruif> Working in Open Source....would be very awesome :)
<ChrisDruif> Or if I learn enough, maybe work in education...and work in my spare time with/for Open Source :)
<ChrisDruif> And you edified?
<edified> ChrisDruif I used to want to be a lawyer.   Then I worked for one.  It was the worst year of my life.  Ive always been drawn to computers and technology.. I want to learn programming and things of the sort, but I don't know where to start (i feel like im so behind)
<ChrisDruif> Your story got some similarities with mine :P
<edified> You used to want to do something like being a scum-bag lawyer?
<ChrisDruif> I've worked through high school and college to become a car mechanic....but eventually noticed it wasn't for me, that kind of job :)
<edified> I feel you.   I feel like life after college is horrible ...
<ChrisDruif> So now at uni I'm learning for programming :)
<edified> My student loan bills are killing me and I can hardly pay them ... and time is going so quickly
<ChrisDruif> If you don't mind me asking, but how old are you?
<edified> 21
<edified> and you?
<ChrisDruif> Alright...23 :)
<edified> What do you do in the meantime to earn $$$
<ChrisDruif> I work after school at a distribution center...
<edified> whats that?
<ChrisDruif> But I'm looking for a weekend job..(reminding me to update my resume)
<edified> cant be worse than my current job at a call center ... I want to shoot myself in the face while im there ... :|
<ChrisDruif> Distribution center....it's like a really big storehouse and distributes it's contents to all the stores around the country :)
<edified> Ah I see.  I used to work at a similar job at a warehouse in the receiving department.  I would rather that than a call center
<ChrisDruif> Do you have to call people to sell stuff no-one is interested in?
<edified> We call ppl to take surveys
<edified> no selling involved
<edified> If I had to sell useless crap over the phone I would hate life
<edified> ... ehh whatever can get me $$ in the meanwhile I guess
<edified> I live in NYC
<edified> and its super expensive to live here ...
<ChrisDruif> I can only think about how expensive it must be :-/
<ChrisDruif> I don't live in a big city in Holland....pretty good location btw, but still €310,-
<ChrisDruif> And that's cheap :P
<ChrisDruif> If I wanted to live in the middle of The Hague (one of the big 4 in Holland) I'll easily pay €800~1000,-
<edified> id stick w/ the 310 lol
<ChrisDruif> :P
<edified> I pay $400 for the tiniest room you can imagine
<edified> I fit my bed, a dresser ... and thats a bout it
<edified> At least we have a huge living room that i always hang out in
<ChrisDruif> I've got ~40 m2 and 2 rooms and separate bathroom ofc :P
<ChrisDruif> And it's all mine :P (As long as I pay the rent ofc O:-))
<edified> wow
<edified> i should move to holland lol
<edified> that sounds great
<ChrisDruif> Well...this apartment is this cheap because of a special arrangement made about 30 years ago :) You can only apply till you 23 and don't have too much income :)
<Goodgame> salut
<ChrisDruif> Hi Goodgame :)
<edified> what up Goodgame
<ChrisDruif> So I was lucky, I got it about a month before I became 23 :P
<edified> Wow congrats
<ChrisDruif> So I'm in about a half year :)
<ChrisDruif> Rent is paid mostly with college fund and rent subsidy and the rest (water, gas, electric, food) is paid with the dc job :)
<edified> I see.   What are you majoring in right now?
<ChrisDruif> Bacheloring ;) (You don't have HBO...but that's also called uni around the world) and it's Information Technology....(becoming a software designer)
<edified> Ah I see ... maybe thats what I should do, switch my major (and go back to school)
<ChrisDruif> That's one option ofc :)
<edified> well imma peace out
<edified> but it was nice talking to you
<ChrisDruif> Maybe you could learn it "in job"...getting a job you do like and work your way up or something?
<edified> mind if I add you to my friends list?
<ChrisDruif> What friend list? :)
<edified> if I right click on your name it lets me add you to my IRC friends list
<ChrisDruif> If you want, I'm fine with it :)
<edified> Cool, just added you
<edified> i guess Ill see you around
<edified> take care
<ChrisDruif> Alright...it didn't hurt one bit :P
<ChrisDruif> Alright...ttyl :)
<ChrisDruif> I'm off y'all....got things to do, placed to see, people to meet :P
<phillw> good afternoon everyone :)
<Timo_> hi phillw
<xtc> van itt valaki aki magyar ?
<xtc> stay here who is hungarian ?
<xtc> wait
<xtc> be right back i try to connect #lubuntu-hu
<xtc> somebody speak  hungarian ?
<xtc> i form hungray
<Timo_> xtc: what is it you wanna know?
<xtc> nothing
<xtc> i now install Lubuntu 10.10
<xtc> i try Lubuntu
<xtc> :)
<ubuntu> is this channel alive?
<Krasus> yea ubuntu this channel is alive ;p
<ano> hi all
<Krasus> hi
<ano> just installed lubuntu on acer aspire one happy
<ano> well, tried
<ano> it's bricked
<ano> got to reboot
<ano> and hung
<ano> bios won't even come up
<ano> any advice or is it surgery time?
<ChrisDruif> If even bios doesn't show?
<ano> yea
<ano> bios won't even show
<ano> odd huh?
<ano> 1 blip on hd
<ano> then nothing
<ano> screen stays off
<ano> is the drive get-at-able?
<ano> i could reformat it if it's a grub issue
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, or remake grub even....but it isn't a grub issue I guess...
<ChrisDruif> I think you need to flash the bios...
<ano> how?
<ChrisDruif> Go to the Acer website and download the bios flash to your usb...
<ano> hmm... the usb still has lubuntu on it & it won't boot that - so how would it help?
<ChrisDruif> It'll also tell you how to do it on the site :)
<ChrisDruif> It doesn't boot lubuntu, because it first needs to get past the bios :)
<ano> brb (off to acer site)
<ChrisDruif> (In the bios you can also set from which device to boot first? ;))
<ano> yea - it was set to usb
<ano> which means it's quite unhappy since it won't boot of that anymore
<ano> can't find the bios
<ano> people seem to be recommending to tap the fan 3 times
<ano> (it was on overnight fetching lubuntu)
<ChrisDruif> How do you mean tap the fan 3 times? Then a genie appears which lets you continue booting or get into the bios?
<kristian-aalborg> yo
<ChrisDruif> Hai kristian-aalborg :)
<kristian-aalborg> oh hai
<ChrisDruif> :P
<kristian-aalborg> how long should I wait before an installation is officially stalled? :(
<ChrisDruif> How do you mean? Is your installation hanging?
<kristian-aalborg> yes, at the last stage it seems... the "Getting Help" screen
<kristian-aalborg> usb pen is still blinking, so it might just be working
<ChrisDruif> Getting Help?....Let me loop it up...
<Kurdistan> kristian-aalborg you can not install from usb-pen or some part hanging during installation?
<kristian-aalborg> hi Kurdistan
<kristian-aalborg> it seems to hang at the last screen
<Kurdistan> hey
<Kurdistan> okey thats not normal. I have never had any problem installing from usb pen.
<Kurdistan> have you bug-searched in google?
<kristian-aalborg> a bit... my first thought is that it's lack of space... I have only 2G
<Kurdistan> have you tried other usb pen (more space, 4 gb)?
<Kurdistan> or make cd burn in low speed.
<Kurdistan> not fast like usb pen, but cd almonst never fails on people.
<kristian-aalborg> this is not from a cd, but from an usb pen...
<kristian-aalborg> I have no cd drive
<Kurdistan> I see. you have old computer?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, I'll go shopping a bit and eat... I'll give it some more time before I cry wolf
<kristian-aalborg> not really that old, but super modest... it's an Eee 2g surf
<kristian-aalborg> a horrid machine, actually ;)
<Kurdistan> if you want ubuntu based distro, take look at madbox based on openbox.
<Kurdistan> light and fast.
<kristian-aalborg> so's lxde
<Kurdistan> yes it is.
<Kurdistan> have you tried a netbook distro?
<kristian-aalborg> yes, they seem too heavy, ironically
<kristian-aalborg> and too much like something that's made for kids :)
<kristian-aalborg> this is interesting... I get an error now about broken packages, but none are listed
<Kurdistan> kristian-aalborg when you update or during the installation?
<kristian-aalborg> during installation
<kristian-aalborg> it says the image is old... it's not (10.10) and should be okay
<kristian-aalborg> ok, I can reboot now... let's see :)
<Kurdistan> http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Netbooks&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&status=Active
<Kurdistan> hopefully it will turn out good
<kristian-aalborg> yeah
<kristian-aalborg> I'm going for something stable and user friendly
<Kurdistan> normaly lubuntu is stable and user-friendly
<kristian-aalborg> I get a bunch of errors about lack of space
<Kurdistan> maybe thats the problem
<kristian-aalborg> very likely...
<kristian-aalborg> I ditched gnumeric, gave me 19 megs... let's see what happens
<kristian-aalborg> I can boot into X well... trying to update stuff
<leszek_> hi
<ChrisDruif> Hai leszek_ :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi phillw
<kristian-aalborg> lubuntu 10.10 did not fit in 2 gigs, but I think I managed to fix it
<leszek> kristian-aalborg: it needs 2.5 GB I think
<bioterror> 2GB :D
<kristian_> I'm pretty sure it asked for 2.8 - but it obviously only needs a bit more than 2 as  I got it running regardles
<kristian_> s
<ChrisDruif> Good (UGT) night all
<mark76> Yep
#lubuntu 2011-01-16
<kristian_> can someone recommend a theme for a super small screen, as in 800×480?
<kristian_> anyone using aqualung for listening to web radio?
<kristian_> trying to get radiotray running... it's dependencies are tricky... I'd hate to use 60 megs on something that I don't need
<nubuntu> yooooo so im installing lubuntu on my hard drive and i selected to manually partition(advanced) option. can some1 help me out with something
<nubuntu> is any1 here?
 * hajour goodnight all
<jarnos> Is it possible tu make LVM install?
<bioterror> anything is possible
<enigmatic> install with ubuntu alternate disk and after that do http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce but change the last command  to sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> no-recommends or what rwas it
<enigmatic> dont know this it what i wanna try today ^^
<enigmatic> after i failed with lubuntu isos
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> may I propose removal of the package gnome-power-manaqgement?
<bioterror> and which software is going to replace it
<kristian-aalborg> manager, sorry
<kristian-aalborg> lok
<kristian-aalborg> lol... sorry, can't type today
<bioterror> I've got no issues with gnome-power-manager
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: it seems to need a gnome desktop to work and thus be unneeded in lubuntu
<bioterror> as I'm running lubuntu on laptop
<kristian-aalborg> it's not that I don't like the program per se
<bioterror> Sun14:53 <bioterror> and which software is going to replace it
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I saw that
<bioterror> but you did not answer
<kristian-aalborg> hang on, testing something
<kristian-aalborg> ah wait, scratch that
<kristian-aalborg> it *was* used after all - I thought it was gnome-specific
<bioterror> yeah, apt-cache show gnome-power-manager
<bioterror> it tells you what it does
<kristian-aalborg> I know... that's still not what I meant
<kristian-aalborg> nm
<bioterror> xfce-power-manager?
<bioterror> but I'm off, laters.
<kristian-aalborg> see ya
<vlad__> Help me to choose distrib. I installed XUbuntu  to my Celeron 1,2 Ghz and 256 RAM and It works very slow. If I start more then three aplications it almost hangs. Will I have a change get fast OS if I install Lubuntu?
<vlad__> Is it important what programs to install? Can I install then Open Office to Lubuntu, is that make the system slower?
<enigmatic> xubuntu wasnt an aprovment on ubuntu on my old lap but i think lubuntu will cause youll have more ram free
<enigmatic> iam installing atm
<enigmatic> improvement i mean
<vlad__> What is atm?
<kristian-aalborg> at the moment
<kristian-aalborg> vlad__: have you considered something like slitaz?
<kristian-aalborg> or perhaps an X-free box?
<vlad__> kristian-aalborg: I am new in Linux. And Chose Ubuntu as most popular Linux. Tried Xubuntu - thats works slow.. Now I find another choice. How I can use slitaz or X-free box?
<kristian-aalborg> slitaz is a distro which is fast on old computers
<kristian-aalborg> X-free just mean that you have no X, only the command line... like DOS, if you're old enough to remember that ;)
<kristian-aalborg> if you have a cdrom drive, I guess you could try lubuntu from a cd to see if it's good enough?
<kristian-aalborg> vlad__: I'd avoid openoffice on such a machine
<vlad__> Thank you. You mean OO will work slow? It is OK, because I am going to use that seldom. The question is if it slow down all system or not?
<jarnos> bioterror, thanks for the hint. As for to get pure lubuntu 10.10, I suppose http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde can be used.
<JLuc> lubuntu is not on http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu
<JLuc> so xubuntu is another light distro
<JLuc> seems to be closer to ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> vlad__: it should not, but it's rather big
<JLuc> sorry : yes, lubuntu IS on this page
<kristian-aalborg> have a look at Abiword and Gnumeric, they come by default in Lubuntu and does much of what OO does
<bioterror> xubuntu aint that light anymore
<bioterror> best thing to get a light OS is to ditch all DE's and run a WM like fluxbox or wmaker, pure openbox
<bioterror> I'm playing with my in-laws Dell D510 and only thing that's slow in this is a HDD
<vlad__> "and run a WM like fluxbox or wmaker, pure openbox" how to do that?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge de & stuff
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install fluxbox thunar gnome-power-manager vlc what ever you need
<bioterror> psychocats has a guide to get rid of DE's
<vlad__> bioterror: and how I will start aplications?
<bioterror> you can use menumaker to create yourself a menu or run or terminal or or
<pip__> is everybody having the log in screen thing?  Missing 'panel' at the bottom that is?
<ChrisDruif> I don't know pip__, not running lubuntu atm and have to go....doesn't it appear after selecting a user?
<ChrisDruif> Like in gdm?
<bobslee> hi, what is the login/passwd for the 10.10 LiveCD ?
<pip__> wow, I've just been able to resize my login screen, along with having a missing panel & flashing date & time :o
<bobslee> anybody ?
<pip__> bobslee: someone had the same question a couple of days ago, unfortunately I can't remember what the answer was.  I'm really sorry
<MichealH> bobslee: Im guessing "lubuntu" ?
<bobslee> nope, nor ubuntu
<bobslee> it's a pity that such livecd is causing this trouble
<MichealH> Try restartin? :P
<bobslee> reboot is busy ;)
<bobslee> but after reboot?
<MichealH> It should log you in automaticly?
<pip__> ChrisDruif: nope it doesn't appear with user choice
<bobslee> i'm curious, w8ting
<ChrisDruif> Alright...
<pip__> I can also resize the login screen now too
<pip__> I think it's something to do with updates I did yesterday as it happens on 2 machines
<pip__> I'm using natty BTW
<bioterror> there's no password
<bioterror> something has gone wrong if the LiveCD asks username and password
<bioterror> I suggest to clean drive and cd and try again
<bobslee> hmm ok, i'll give it a shot
<kristian-aalborg> yo yo
<kristian-aalborg> where's the icon settings in Lubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> as in, so that I can change the icon for a given program
<bioterror> lxappearance
<kristian-aalborg> can't seem to find it?
<kristian-aalborg> I can see how to switch theme, but not how to change the icon for the individual programs
<kristian-aalborg> is is recommended for some reason *not* to substitute lxdm with slim?
<ChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: Not that I know of :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi ChrisDruif
<kristian-aalborg> good, I'm doing it now...
<kristian-aalborg> nothing against lxdm, but I already know how to tweak slim
<kristian-aalborg> oh no
<ChrisDruif> oh no, what?
<kristian-aalborg> slim won't start lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> at least not out of the box
<ChrisDruif> You need to edit SLiM...it should work....maybe check out arch wiki?
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I have it almost there now
<kristian-aalborg> anyone else using slim? care to share an .xinitrc?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, nm... this cat goes back to lxdm
<kristian-aalborg> anyone had luck getting rid of the keyring?
<bioterror> available to all users
<kristian-aalborg> last time I tried to remove it, I messed up everything
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: what do you mean?
<bioterror> you're using wlan, right
<kristian-aalborg> I'm talking about the program that asks for a password on each startup, to clarify
<bioterror> you didnt answer to my question
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: thats built in, removing it can cause alot of issues
<bioterror> again
<bioterror> lots of talking and bashing, but never a clear answer yes or no
<stlsaint> well removing it improperly
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, once again: a r e   y o u   u s i n g   w l a n ?
<kristian-aalborg> y e s
<bioterror> click the wlan icon
<bioterror> take settings
<bioterror> and make that connection available to all users
<bioterror> no need to remove anything
<kristian-aalborg> "edit connections"?
<bioterror> yes
<kristian-aalborg> nothing happens
<bioterror> what should happen?
<kristian-aalborg> I get no dialogue when I click "edit connections"
#lubuntu 2012-01-09
<Ahmuck> i don't seem to have a mic.  all my apps indicate it's muted.  alsamixer shows otherwise.  any suggestions?
<clache> Hi, where can we see if the mic is muted?
<dsorep> hello all
<dsorep> i was wondering if it was possible to install the lubuntu desktop on a ubuntu server?
<toscho> hello. I have tried to backup /home and now all personal changes concerning lubuntu desktop are back to default.
<Elisae> Hello
<Elisae> is it possible to boot on usb ?
<toscho> can I somehow recover the personal settings?
<iceroot> Elisae: sure
<Elisae> is it possible in every computer ?
<Elisae> even it's old ?
<iceroot> toscho: you also saved the "."dirs?
<iceroot> Elisae: depending on the computer
<Elisae> how can I see if it possible ?
<toscho> tried so, but they threw an error: impossible to copy some special files
<iceroot> Elisae: you need the "boot from usb"option in your bios
<toscho> some .dirs were copied
<iceroot> toscho: better to copy all of the .dirs
<iceroot> toscho: configs are saved in that dirs
<toscho> tried so, but didn't work ot
<toscho> I know
<iceroot> Elisae: look into the bios or have a look at the manual from your pc
<toscho> I haven't even deleted anything in /home, just copied
<Elisae> ok thanks
<iceroot> toscho: you have saved your config and copied it into a new installation?
<toscho> no. I just copied everything from /home to an external hdd. next reboot: all desktop settings back to default
<toscho> (or at least tried copying, as not all .dirs were copied)
<toscho> hi
<toscho> how can I turn off edge scrolling on the touchpad persistently?
<pip__> does anyone know what wil happen to the *buntu mini iso regarding PAE/non-PAE kernel stuff?  I'm asking here as it seems quite important to you guys.  I've just got an old Compaq tablet up & running & it won't do PAE, by the way.
<bioterror> pip__, we'll see
<pip__> I guess I can squeeze a little more life from it as it is :)
<phillw> pip__: at the moment, it seems 10.04 is your only sure non-pae. pcman is struggling to get time to backport pcmanfm over to 10.04, but don't give up hope :)
<pip__> oddly, I don't seem able to get the 10.04 mini install to work.  My only success has been with 11.10, so I can get 18 months out of the thing at least.  the battery holds less than half its original capacity now too :-D
<pip__> I've just been scoping for a new one but I don't know if it's worth the hassle
<pip__> ...& the cost really. The tablet was a freebie
<phillw> pip__: 11.10 was PAE.
<pip__> noooooooooooooooooo
<phillw> soz, no.. 12.04 is!
<pip__> when I do the grep | pae proc stuff I get no output
<phillw> it was the dropping of the older chipsets that happened in 10.10!
<pip__> phew!
<pip__> why phew?  that would've been ace lol
<phillw> he he
<MrChrisDruif> !pae
<ubot5> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<pip__> I understand that tech must move forward but it's been good fun reviving the old girl
<pip__> 472mb RAM I think video is eating some so thats not an issue lol
<pip__> yeah, 472mb RAM & a 1GHz transmeta CPU
<pip__> ah, must go & eat
<pip__> ttfn
<djazz> how can i disable the screen brightness popup when changing brightness? it always shows wrong
<djazz> and is there a volume popup? so i can see the volume while changing?
<holstein> we have a band here called the 'djazz' band ;)
<holstein> anyways... you see nothing with volume changes?
<holstein> djazz: ^
<wxl> daemon jazz
<wxl> it's actually a server ;)
 * holstein wonders if switching to notifyosd would be what djazz is looking for
<djazz> holstein: lol, no nothing happens when i hit Fn+Arrow up/down
<djazz> the sound increase/decrease though
<djazz> how can i make the user to login automaticly?
<wxl> djazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM
<djazz> wxl: in ubuntu it was a toggle of a checkbox :P
<wxl> djazz: i think you'll find ubuntu gives you ease of use while taking up most of your resources :D
<djazz> how can i make shortcuts to folders on my desktop? such as Computer and Trash
<wxl> djazz: http://hiyohiyoipseniyo.blogspot.com/
<wxl> oops
<wxl> :)
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_can_I_create_a_shortcut_on_the_Desktop
<wxl> that
 * djazz reads the FAQ :P
<djazz> whats the command for trash?
<AmberJ> rm
<AmberJ> :P
<wxl> that's a good question though really
<wxl> pcmanfm has a special location trash:///
<djazz> "pcmanfm trash:///" worked
<toscho> hi there
<AmberJ> djazz, another way: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2018#p5680
<wxl> however i think delete still is just rm
<wxl> could be wrong
<toscho> when I press the power button for some time nothing happens. when I press it again for some time, the lxsession-logout dialog appears -- just as I have configured it in .config/openbox/lubuntu.xml. why doesn't it appear the first time?
<wxl> toscho: it doesn't appear at all, no matter how long you wait?
<toscho> it appears after some time, but only the second time.
<wxl> so try pressing it once and just wait
<wxl> don't get click happy
<wxl> does it appear?
<djazz> hmm
<toscho> no
<djazz> huge list of icons
<djazz> no search option :/
<wxl> that is strange indeed
<toscho> it's only the first time that it doesn't work
<wxl> another used with same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248999
<wxl> apparently not just lubutnu
<toscho> ahem, new problem: when I click the link, it's opened in links, not in firefox. but firefox is the preferred browser application
<djazz> cant rightclick empty trash :P dont see if trash have files
<wxl> toscho: you have java running? maybe open office quick starter?
<wxl> djazz: can in pcmanfm for sure
<djazz> yeah but on the desktop icon
<djazz> as in ubuntu...
<wxl> toscho: sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<wxl> djazz: this ain't ubuntu, bub. i'm not going to lie to you and tell you it's trying to be, either.
<wxl> djazz: if you want ubuntu, it's readily available :)
<djazz> i know
<djazz> just switched to l-ubuntu
<djazz> :P
<toscho> thx, browser change has worked
<toscho> neither java nor open office quick starter are running now. but could they be running after session begin?
<wxl> djazz: if you're looking for super-easy, crazy feature rich, very robust, that's ubuntu. lubuntu is not. it's minimal. this is kind of like asking the question as to whether or not you want to use vim or leafpad. both can open text documents, but they're not the same.
<wxl> toscho: possibly. have you got open office installed?
<toscho> libre office
<djazz> i know, lubuntu is light
<wxl> toscho: yeah that may be the issue. might i ask: have you tried abiword and gnumetric? as an otherwise committed libre office user, they changed my tune
<wxl> djazz: …and for this, there are certain sacrifices
<toscho> I have used them some time ago, but neither was satisfying me.
<toscho> but they do run a lot quicker in lubuntu
<wxl> A LOT
<djazz> what's the name for the computer icon? :P
<djazz> for trash it's "user-trash"
<wxl> toscho: you could try (in options) LibreOffice/Java and uncheck use java runtime environment as an extreme measure or else check LibreOffice/Memory/LibreOffice QuickStarter and make sure it's unchecked
<toscho> alas, I have a ms-office-document with graphics from colleagues. I could view it with libreoffice under ubuntu 10.04. I couldn't view it with libreoffice or abiword under lubuntu 10.10. I converted it to .odt using an online converter. now at least I can view it with libreoffice. abiword still doesn't view it correctly.
<wxl> that's unfortunate
<toscho> where do I find LibreOffice/Memory?
<wxl> under options
<wxl> or should be
<wxl> i'm at work on windows (yuck >.<) running lubuntu in a vm and don't really want to install libreoffice in it just to find out so i'm looking at the options in my windows install
<toscho> ah ok. that I found. but no point named quick starter
<toscho> *g*
<toscho> thx for the trouble
<toscho> is there something like an openoffice quick starter for linux? this virulent behaviour seems rather windowish to me
<wxl> well
<wxl> such is the case with the office suites
<wxl> usually because of java
<wxl> i've noticed that every time i use a java app it runs away like mad
<bioterror> libreoffice doesnt need java
<wxl> which i suggested ^^ up there
<toscho> fortunately, I don't often use office suites. I mostly work with kile
<wxl> mmmm latex
<wxl> ewwwww kde
<toscho> but the best tex editor out there imho
<toscho> (not regarding the emacs mode. but I have never managed emacs)
<toscho> so thanks for your help
<toscho> good night
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone here try urr ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.u-r-r.info/
<Unit193> I haven't, but that's more for Kubuntu in general
<bodhi_zazen> sort of Unit193
<bodhi_zazen> Light weight OS using qt apps
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm? Razor-qt?
<bodhi_zazen> Cutting edge stuff MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> It's not my "cup of tea"
<bodhi_zazen> qt or cutting edge ?
<MrChrisDruif> Both?
<MrChrisDruif> Well...cutting edge I might like...but qt at least not
#lubuntu 2012-01-10
<kop> adjust font size in the main menu ?.....
<kop> 10pt default fonts on a 1280x720 42" lcd ....
<kop> 'jus sayin ...
<kop> heh
<clache> kop: Hi, You talking to who?
<kop> clache, myself usually
<clache> Ah ok. I have a question
<clache> I use Lubuntu 11.10
<clache> I want my trackpoint go faater
<clache> But the accelaration and sensitivity are at maximum
<clache> The cursor take very long time to travel the screen.
<clache> Hi, i used Firefox on my Lubuntu11.10. When i press F11, i haven't got the MenuBar. Hover the mouse or press Alt don't make appear it. I try to change "browser.fullscreen.autohide" but it's the same thing.
<Unit193> Yep, fullscreen removes the menu
<clache> Unit193: Yes, but i must be reappear when i press Alt or place the mouse at top.
<Unit193> That's not what full screen does in Firefox
<clache> On other distros, it was ok. I'm surprise.
<Unit193> Really? I tried it on another *ubuntu and same thing
<clache> I change and the toolbar appear, not menubar.
<Unit193> ...And on a Windows VM I had handy...
<clache> Ussually, i don't use fullscreen. I place all buttons and adress bar on the menubar. It's maybe for this reason. I investigate my options, thanks to you.
<bigstan> Good afternoon, all-  Who would I send an email to to let the webadmins know that the promotional banners/button images hosted on lubuntu.net are returning a 404?
<Unit193> Well, lubuntu-users {at sign here} lists.ubuntu.bomb (replace bomb with com)
<Unit193> Should do it
<bigstan> thanks, Unit193
<hypershock> what is the method for taking a shared internet connection and making it so that the subordinate computer have an ip address in the same range was the primary ip address of the computer providing the share? I need to do this so my other computer can print to a network printer.
<phillw> hypershock: you may be better asking in #ubuntu-beginners as that seems a general question and not lubuntu specific (there are more people on that channel)
<hypershock> phillw: thank you
<AmberJ> I remember that nautilus had an option to mount remote hosts? I know pcmanfm does not have this option. Is there a GUI program that does this?
<AmberJ> Right now, I use ssh. But I'm sharing a host with my mentor and he is not comfortable with ssh's CLI...
<AmberJ> I need a GUI program (file manager) just for mounting remote hosts and ability to point and click on files...
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; VNC?
<MrChrisDruif> !vnc
<ubot5> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<AmberJ> maybe, let me try...Which VNC client do you recommend, MrChrisDruif ?
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't have experience with VNC....unless you count TeamViewer
<AmberJ> heh....same as me.
<wxl> SSHFS!
<wxl> which supposedly the gvfs backend will handle
<AmberJ> Would not using VNC require some something to be installed on server side (like sshd for ssh)?
<AmberJ> wxl, linky?
<wxl> everything requires a server
<wxl> vnc
<wxl> ssh
<wxl> samba
<AmberJ> sshfs sounds simple...let me try
<wxl> AmberJ: you figure it out?
<wxl> it *IS* easy
<AmberJ> yes..
<wxl> ssh://user@server
<AmberJ> sshfs user@domain: /dir/to/mount
<wxl> oh you can do it in pcmanfm
<wxl> and it will (potentially) remember your password if you want
<AmberJ> oh
<wxl> technically i guess i should say ssh://user@server/dir/to/mount
<wxl> for someone who doesn't like cli that's much better
<SystemParadox> hi. I've just installed the latest lubuntu ISO and done a package update and it's failing with many segfaults and "very bad inconsistent state" for nvidia-common. I do not have an nvidia card. Is this a known bug? So far I cannot convince dpkg to remove it or reinstall it.
<wxl> that's why i said the gvfs backends (to pcmanfm) will handle it :D
<wxl> SystemParadox: latest = 11.10?
<SystemParadox> yes
<wxl> intereesting
<wxl> i do see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407999
<AmberJ> wxl, yes, your trick will be easier for my mentor. Thanks a lot :)
<SystemParadox> although is there somewhere I can check that for sure because the "new version available" dialog appeared!?!
<wxl> AmberJ: no prob
<wxl> SystemParadox: that's interesting. run lsb_release -a in terminal
<SystemParadox> segmentation fault
<SystemParadox> :(
<wxl> seg fault on lsb_release?????????/
<SystemParadox> and vim apparently
<SystemParadox> now I'm not happy
<wxl> sounds like your system is borked
<SystemParadox> damn you apt and dpkg- you are far too complicated for your own good
<wxl> SystemParadox: i know this is no consolation but i have had no such problems
<SystemParadox> much as I like python, the system package manager should not depend on it- that's just asking for trouble
<SystemParadox> is there some sort of reinstall-all option for apt or dpkg?
<wxl> systemparadox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9003020&postcount=4
<SystemParadox> aha, the segfault isn't in vim, etc- I don't have it installed. It's in the apt missing executable handler thingy
<SystemParadox> hooray, neutering the nvidia-common prerm script has allowed dpkg/apt to fix everything
<SystemParadox> apparently I have 11.04 after all. not sure how that happened
<SystemParadox> everything seems to be working now- thanks wxl
#lubuntu 2012-01-11
<wxl> iDiytto: ?
<iDiytto> http://db.tt/uTFfHVrW
<iDiytto> I have that script to unzip deb files, and I want it to either echo a usage note when you run it without anything, or to ask you for a name when you run it
<iDiytto> I'm not sure how
<wxl> can't you pastebin that somewhere? :D
<iDiytto> Not really :p
<iDiytto> I'm on my iPod touch right now
<iDiytto> I guess I could if you really wante it
<iDiytto> ?
<wxl> purdy plz
<iDiytto> Well hold on
<iDiytto> :p
<iDiytto> http://pastie.org/private/2w8wiepvkyowupnlu6giag
<iDiytto> Done
<aiuto> buongiorno a tuttiù
<aiuto> tutti*
<aiuto> avrei bisogno di un aiuto sono passato da ubuntu a lubuntu visto che è un pc vecchiotto ma ora volevo sapere come fare per eliminare tutto quello che non fa parte di lubuntu dal pc per renderlo pulito
<aiuto> ho sbagliato canale o forse nessuno parla italiano ?
<MrChrisDruif> aiuto; this is an English channel, lubuntu doesn't have an italiano channel
<aiuto> ah ok thanks, then try using the translator to ask for help
<aiuto> I need help I switched from ubuntu to Lubuntu as it is an old-fashioned PC but now I wanted to know how to eliminate all that is not part of Lubuntu from PC to make it clean
<MrChrisDruif> aiuto; get the mini-iso and install "lubuntu-core". You are talking about a fresh install right?
<aiuto> not really a terminal I gave the command apt-get install Lubuntu-desktop and now I do not know what to do to eliminate the rest
<aiuto> ubuntu 11.10
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<MrChrisDruif> Easiest way is to reinstall it completely, otherwise remove ALL lubuntu packages and install lubuntu-core instead of lubuntu-desktop
<aiuto> ok if you advise me so then drain and gate-core Lubuntu everything else, I wanted to solve without format but if it is the best solution then I have to do it
<aiuto> terminal can not do it?
<MrChrisDruif> aiuto; I said EASIEST, not per se the best
<aiuto> I can install Lubuntu-core from the terminal?
<phillw> aiuto: he only way I can think of is to use the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; he wants just the core packages of lubuntu
<phillw> never tried to un-install the desktop. I can fire up a test VM if you don't mind waiting a while
<aiuto> is what I did but I wanted to clean up your computer to remove gnome and unity
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: he installed lubuntu-desktop and now wants rid of it. That is the only way I can think of.
<aiuto> my computer* sorry for my english
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, you want to remove all the muck from gnome/unity?
<phillw> aiuto: you could use a variation of the psycho-cats tutorial...
<aiuto> yes only lubuntu
<phillw> aiuto: did you just have minimal install on, or did you have another flavour of ubuntu on before?
<MrChrisDruif> He switched from normal Ubuntu to Lubuntu it seems
<aiuto> I had installed Ubuntu 11.10 and I gave the command to the terminal apt-get install desktop-Lubuntu
<aiuto> yes
<phillw> aiuto: use the 'pure-lxde' at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde  just change the end bit from && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  to && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core
<phillw> that will rid you of gnome stuff etc & just put on lubuntu-core.
<phillw> else, you can leave it as is and get the default lubuntu-desktop.
<aiuto> I'll be back for a moment the work is calling me tnk
<venik212> the lubuntu panel is misbehaving-- is it broken?  the launch apps panel got stuck on the right, and I want it on the left of the bottom panel.
<venik212> I also have trouble with the R COmmander-- it works perfectly on the same computer if I log in with Unity, but does not get beyond the terminal if I log in in Lubuntu
<stachurs1i> hello, i have always had a weird thing with dual monitor in lubuntu where i had to have a .config script with an xrandr command,
<stachurs1i> but after the last update, it stopped working and i have to execute it manually after booting into the desktop environment finishes,
<stachurs1i> but stuff is still messed up...any time a window gains focus it moves itself to an area that straddles both monitors. that's extremely frustrating
<phillw> venik212: do you mean the 'menu' icon?
<venik212> phil-- I mean the icons of the apps on the panel are all on the right side of the panel, on the bottom
<phillw> venik212: I'm sorry, I know how to fix this, but am in a QA meeting - will you still be about in 1 hour if no-one else comes on to help?
<venik212> gphil--reat-- I'll stay on line
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; what is the issue?
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: (16:35:15) venik212: the lubuntu panel is misbehaving-- is it broken?  the launch apps panel got stuck on the right, and I want it on the left of the bottom panel.  - he's gotten them all herded onto the RHS :)
<venik212> I tried to add a launch panel on the left side, but failed
<venik212> In general I am finding more and more issues with Lubuntu-- R Commander does not work from the menu, the touchpad app on my netbook does not work properly, and other glitches
<venik212> I loved it, initially, but I might have to return to the disgusting Unity
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; you don't have to resort to that just when things don't work properly ootb
<MrChrisDruif> A launch panel on the left?
<MrChrisDruif> Something like an app bar to start apps?
<venik212> lubuntu-software-center is another example-- it "works" from the terminal, but not from the menu.  And even then, after it installs something, the apps basket is not emptied.  Alpha all the way, I guess
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; it's not mainstream for a reason
<venik212> I can tell.. ;-)
<venik212> so How do I get the favorite appls to be on the left side of the bottom panel?
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't remember if he had lubuntu installed on this laptop
<venik212> and why the Alsa mixer works on one computer with Lubuntu 64 and not on another?
<venik212> (different sound cards)
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it's due to the different sound cars
<MrChrisDruif> !sound
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MrChrisDruif> You might be able to find the solution on any of those pages
<MrChrisDruif> For the sound that is
<venik212> ubot-- that works in Ubuntu, but not in Lubuntu
<venik212> the sound preferences are not accessible from the sound indicator
<MrChrisDruif> Aren't the commands terminal based?
<venik212> installing the gnome-alsa-mixer gave me access to the control I needed
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, phillw will be here in about 15 minutes when his meeting ends. He'll be able to help you further
<smile> AmberJ: hi! :)
<phillw> hi venik212`soz for the delay, meetings are always at just the wrong time :P
<venik212> thanks for helping
<venik212> so How do I get the favorite appls to be on the left side of the bottom panel?
<phillw> okies, what I propose is that we use my taskbar as a template and I'll go through the various settings with you. Once we have got a 'resonable' one up, we can look at modifiying it.
<venik212> k
<phillw> right-click the task bar & select add/remove Panel Items
<venik212> and?
<phillw> Select Panel Applets
<venik212> ok
<phillw> 1st one should be Menu
<venik212> it is
<phillw> next should be Application Launch Bar
<phillw> which is where we will adding you favourite apps later., followed by a spacer.
<venik212> thanks-- I can take it from here.  It works
<venik212> can you also help with Skype?  I installed it but it does not work
<phillw> okies, it is not hard, just takes a bit of getting used to.
<phillw> venik212: if you have now got control of your sound inputs and outputs via gnome-alsa-mixer you should be able to set up your input & output devices.
<phillw> I cannot find my head-set, so am not much help on skype atm. I have used it okay with lubuntu in the past, though.
<venik212> I did-- once I installed the gnome alsa mixer, the sound works fine, but not in skype
<phillw> I found the tricky part was setting up the mic as the input device alongside the dvd device sorted mine out from memory.
<venik212> when I try the test call, I do not hear anything
<phillw> does music play okay?
<venik212> yes
<venik212> and the mics work
<venik212> do u know how to get the ICONS ONLY in the windows task bar?
<venik212> I know I have amny questions... ;-)
<phillw> venik212: sorry, no.
<venik212> got to run-- be back later.  Thanks for the help
<wxl> shoot
<wxl> i know that one
<phillw> wxl: ẁould you pop it onto FAQ/Guides please :)
<wxl> well fyi right click panel > click Panel Preferences > click Panel Applets tab > click Task Bar (Window List) > click Edit button > check Icons only
<smile> doei! :)
<phillw> cheers wxl
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> can i shut down my machine using open box keybinding ??
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; yes
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_the_power-button_to_change_computer_state.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: very nice but how about shut it down directly
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm...does "shutdown now" work in terminal to shutdown?
<kosaidpo> MrChrisDruif: i can use halt tho
<MrChrisDruif> halt?
<kosaidpo> can i bind it ??
<Neosano> wait a second..
<kosaidpo> sudo halt  it turns off the system
<Neosano> but you'll have to type your password :\
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but I think you'd need to enter your password?
<kosaidpo> yeh true
<kosaidpo> it wont be good tho
<Neosano> maybe you can try this?
<Neosano> #HALT LUBUNTU
<Neosano> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<Neosano> not my idea
<Neosano> took it from here https://bugs.launchpad.net/kupfer/+bug/628940
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 628940 in kupfer "Session Management plugin for LXDE" [Wishlist,New]
<kosaidpo> Neosano: yeh but what keys wuold i hit ?
<Neosano> you just have to look for a way to make a shortcut
<Neosano> google helps
<Neosano> I use kupfer for such things
<kosaidpo> Neosano: i have kupfer too
<kosaidpo> how can i set it to do such thing ?
<Neosano> oh
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe he can replace that the execute in the keybind I just send?
<Neosano> if we are talking about password way
<Neosano> then it would be
<MrChrisDruif> <command>dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop</command>
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<Neosano> ctrl+space, press . , type 'sudo shutdown -h now' , press tab, run in terminal, press ctrl+space, tab, add trigger
<Neosano> instead of sudo shutdown -h now you can try the command above ^
<kosaidpo> Neosano: where sould i put that command ?
<Neosano> err
<Neosano> told you
<Neosano> 21:58:45
<Neosano> ctrl+space, press DOT, paste command there ;)
<Neosano> and so on
<Neosano> kosaidpo, did it work? :)
<Neosano> seems like a yes
<AmberJ> Neosano, What if he lost connection? :P
<Neosano> :D
<MrChrisDruif> That is a side-effect of shutting down your system...strange phenomenon, I know
<kosaidpo> Neosano: please i got kicked off
<kosaidpo> please how can i st that command ?
<Neosano> kosaidpo, http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/help/plugin-triggers.html
<kosaidpo> Neosano: thanks
<Neosano> using advanced stuff in kupfer is quite useful
<Neosano> but anyway I already solved it for ya:
<Neosano> <Neosano> ctrl+space, press . , type 'sudo shutdown -h now' , press tab, run in terminal, press ctrl+space, tab, add trigger
<Neosano> if you fail with kupfer you can try this
<Neosano> http://travellingfroggy.info/computing_old/index.php?article4/
<kosaidpo> Neosano: thanks
<Neosano> or even this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422861
<AmberJ> Is there a simple pdf reader that supports highlighting text?
<SystemParadox> evening. I'm trying to install the fglrx driver but the additional drivers GUI is blank. I've installed the fglrx package manually, but it's not loading the module (it's still using radeon) and amdcccle isn't in the PATH. Any ideas? THanks
#lubuntu 2012-01-12
<phillw> SystemParadox: I am only familiar with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<phillw> You can try either #ubuntu-beginners (it's a busier channel) or http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<batmann> the checksum on the lubuntu download pages appears to be incorrect
<batmann> i had to download that crap like 5 times
<batmann> finally had to just google the hash that i had and verified on a separate thread
<batmann> :-/
<orp> hi there
<orp> i have an easy problem here
<orp> on my menu i can't change the icons path
<orp> any one can tell me what is the menu script to I can change it please?
<IAmNotThatGuy> orp: Do you want to change the application icons? If so, you have to load them to /usr/share/icons first and then you can change in 'right click-> properties' of that particular icon
<orp> i have try do it and change the execution path but it doesn't save
<orp> i have not a clue why don't save the changes i do
<orp> I can't change the application shortcuts on the menu
<orp> i don't know where is the config script to change it on the shell
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ||  Download Lubuntu at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Next meeting: http://tinyurl.com/LubuMeet || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation || Lubuntu FAQ - http://is.gd/3beYcb || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> does anyone have a good "dark theme" which works with all progs (especially firefox)
<holstein> Gege71: try searching "openbox themes"
<holstein> like http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2010/04/extra-themes-for-lxdeopenbox.html suggests
<Gege71> thanks, but i already googled..box-look.org .... nothing good :)
<holstein> might want to go ahead and just tweak one and submit it or whatever
<Gege71> in fact, i am wondering if its is really possible to use a dark theme (such as this one : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=144240)
<Gege71> with all installed progs : firefox, pcmanfm, ...
<Gege71> i already tried to tweak the welle known "Darkroom" theme, but impossible to have all prog working
<holstein> Gege71: its all open.. anything is possible
<Gege71> indeed, it should be possible... maybe with hours and hours of tries :)
<holstein> Gege71: the hours get put in by someone... that someone can be you
<holstein> you can make the theme you really want, and share it somewhere
<holstein> or not...
<Gege71> if i succed in making my own dark theme, i'll share it for sure ! :)
<venik212> my sound has stopped working again... Lubuntu 11.10, NVIDIA MPC79/7A sound device
<venik212> can anyone help?  I am using the latest NVIDIA driver
<venik212> don't all rush to help at once-- one at a time, please!
 * AmberJ holds the HelpToken
<AmberJ> seen this already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ... That's all I can help
 * AmberJ releases the HelpToken
<AmberJ> Whose turn next? ;)
<venik212> I have the latest driver from NVIDIA, and the graphics is fine.  It is the sound that is missing
<venik212> It worked briefly and then died
#lubuntu 2012-01-13
<average_guy> what packages do I need to install to get the appindicator in lubuntu 11.10?
<average_guy> i have dun it before, so I know it can be done..
<Unit193> average_guy: Howdy, do you happen to be talking about lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin ?
<average_guy> howdy Unit193 didn't know you hung out over here too
<Unit193> I sure do
<average_guy> I mean the the applet in the gnome panel like a drawer that holds tbird, gwibber, pidgin, etc.
<average_guy> is that it?
<Unit193> I know it's disabled by default, and the LXDE one isn't as great
<average_guy> I just tried to install it and it said I already have it
<average_guy> yeah Unit193, I don't even get the point of the LXDE one
<Unit193> Give me a sec, working on something else too
<average_guy> it's cool, I still googling
<Unit193> Are you looking for Right click panel > add/remove Indicator
<average_guy> yes
<average_guy> I mean, that where I WANT it to be
<Unit193> You don't see it in the "Add" list?
<average_guy> you know how in GNOME it looks like an envelope?  I want that Unit193
<average_guy> that just says "no indicators"
<average_guy> when I open it
<average_guy> I feel like last time I turned that one into what I'm shooting for
<average_guy> somehow..
<Unit193> Do you also have indicator-messages and
<Unit193> indicator-application
<average_guy> yes I have them both installed
<average_guy> sorry Unit193, busted it. Had to reboot..
<average_guy> ok, I think I here now
<average_guy> actually Unit193, I think I've done enuf damage.  I'll try again tomorrow. thx anyway
<Unit193> Heh sure, from what I can tell, that's what is supposed to get it to work, but I'll have a go at it in a VM
<average_guy> alright, I'm at it again.  There IS a way to get the appindicators like GNOME in lubuntu.  Does anyone know what package I need to install?
<bioterror> nope, we tend to like appindicators like in LXDE
<bioterror> can you explain what do you mean like in GNOME
<bioterror> +by
<average_guy> an envelope in the panel that opens a drawer containing tbird, pidgin, quassel, etc.
<average_guy> I installed something once that turned the indicator applet in the lxpanel into it
<bioterror> I have no idea about the envelope
<bioterror> and I have few gnome 3 computers running ;)
<average_guy> http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2011/09/oneiric-appindicator.jpg
<average_guy> I want THAT
<average_guy> Xfce has it..
<kvarley> How can I change the default desktop session?
<Wulong> How can I make lubuntu automatically reconnect wifi network?
<Wulong> It probably reconnect when it loses connection, but if it fails again it gives up like a little girl.
<Wulong> cron solvable maybe?
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; you might have a solution for that? I can't remember seeing anything about that
<Unit193> Should be an option in nm-applet
<Unit193> Workaround, get a better router ;)
<Wulong> nm-applet you say. So it's a Ubuntu issue. Not surprising. It has always been this stupid.
<Wulong> Not my router. I'm just paying for access.
<Wulong> I'd wish though.
<wxl> i think i filed a bug for this if i understand you correctly
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/892454
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 892454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager starts up with wireless disabled" [Undecided,New]
<MrChrisDruif> I know there are other network-managers, but I always forget how they're called
<Wulong> It connect's on startup.
<wxl> Wulong: if that's consistent with your experience, please confirm
<Wulong> I know about several others, but I'm not sure if they are as "light" or what.
 * Unit193 just used /etc/networking for a while
<wxl> i tried one other one
<wxl> i forgot the name of it
<wxl> it was pretty but annoying
<Wulong> wxl: don't seem the same. It connects automatically.
<Unit193> wxl: wicd?
<wxl> Wulong: that's a strange one, then
<Wulong> wifi radar
<wxl> Unit193: yeah, hated it and it was a pita to uninstall
<Wulong> PITA to uninstall.. sounds about right. Probably therefore I feel like skipping those.
<Wulong> I'll supervise nm-applet and file a bug report if it doesnt improve.
<wxl> Wulong: did you already search lp for a similar bug?
<MrChrisDruif> wicd, that's the one I'm talking about
<Wulong> I did not, but I have seen this as a problem and ideas on brainstorm for Ubuntu several times.
<MrChrisDruif> Never used it thou
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/150180 ???
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 134660 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 (Ubuntu Hardy) "duplicate for #150180 Ralink rt2400 / rt2500 / rt2570 / rt61 / rt73 do not work out of the box in Gutsy/Hardy" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> a cursory search reveals what i would suspect is people complaining of random dropouts which i'd say is more an isp/router sort of issue
<wxl> but these are usually short
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> I used this to autostart programs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<AmberJ> But pcmanfm won't start at boot...I instead get a (error) window saying "No such file or directory".
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; what happens when you use that same pcmanfm.desktop to start pcmanfm?
<MrChrisDruif> Are there other pcmanfm.desktop files in that folder?
 * MrChrisDruif isn't using Lubuntu...again
<wxl> AmberJ: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#Automatically_start_some_applications_on_login help?
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, Which pcmanfm.desktop? the one in /usr/share/applications/ ? or, the one in ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<wxl> actually
<MrChrisDruif>  /usr/share/applications/
<wxl> AmberJ: cat ~/.config/autostart/pcmanfm.desktop | pastebinit
<wxl> and if you don't have pastebinit, install it
<wxl> also If the name of an executable is specified without any path components then the $PATH environment is searched to find a matching executable program.
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, wisecrack
<wxl> well it's a good point!
<wxl> i would expect $PATH to be set appropriately by then but perhaps not
<wxl> /usr/bin/pcmanfm is what you wnat obviously
<wxl> so your .desktop file would be:
<wxl> Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm %U
<wxl> (or would have, rather)
<wxl> instead of Exec=pcmanfm %U
<wxl> betcha that fixes it
<AmberJ> wxl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/803462/
<AmberJ> wxl, 'pcmanfm' on terminal starts it fine. So, I guess the $PATH is set
<wxl> but may not be at the point of doing autostart, AmberJ
<AmberJ> Ok...let me try
<AmberJ> So, I need to logout and log back in to test this?
<MrChrisDruif> Prolly
<AmberJ> Right let me logout...brb
<AmberJ> wxl, No...I still get the same error :(
<AmberJ> wxl, this is what I get: http://i.imgur.com/AMvjc.png
<wxl> AmberJ: open ~/.config/autostart in pcmanfm and double click on pcmanfm.desktop -- what happens?
<AmberJ> wxl, Another window of pcmanfm opens when I do that^
<wxl> strange
<wxl> i am kind of at a loss
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, clicking on /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm.desktop opens another window...
<wxl> so we've checked both of the .desktops AmberJ ?
<MrChrisDruif> And so does the one in ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<AmberJ> yes both
<wxl> bizarre
<AmberJ> both open a new window of pcmanfm
<wxl> i doubt it's a permission problem
<wxl> maybe possible
<wxl> Unit193: ping
<AmberJ> Should I try TEMPORARILY to give ugo+rwx (all permissions :D) to see if it helps?
<wxl> AmberJ: no i'd say you'd want the same perms on both files so check what it is in /usr/share/applications and then apply it to ~/.config/autostart
<AmberJ> Still same error...
<wxl> unfortunately #freedesktop is dead so that's not helping either :'(
<Unit193> wxl: Eh?
<AmberJ> Is there a way to save a log file when pcmanfm.desktop is being executed during login? (this might help)
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; AmberJ has issues auto-starting pcmanfm
<wxl> Unit193: have you ever experienced an issue with a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart that wouldn't start with an error of "No such file or directory" yet the .desktop file loads pcmanfm once in lxde no problem???
<AmberJ> Unit193, this is what I get: http://i.imgur.com/AMvjc.png when I try to autostart pcmanfm during login
<Unit193> What's the command for pcmanfm?
<wxl> Unit193: pcmanfm
<wxl> /usr/bin/pcmanfm if that helps
<wxl> AmberJ: have you tried to grep /var/log/syslog?
<AmberJ> wxl, I just tried...nothing useful in there :(
<Unit193> /usr/bin/pcmanfm $U
<Unit193> Or /usr/bin/pcmanfm /home/amberj/
<wxl> maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wxl> Unit193: %U
<wxl> we already tried that, tho
<AmberJ> Unit193, should I put that in pcmanfm.desktop? Or, do you mean to ask?
<Unit193> What is the file now?
<wxl> she has Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm %U
 * AmberJ is a guy :D
<wxl> ooops
<AmberJ> np :)
<Unit193> wxl: I thought it too
 * wxl decides to not use pronouns
<AmberJ> Now, please don't stop helping me now that you guys know that I'm not a sexy chick ;)
<wxl> well i'm certainly over it
<wxl> you can get someone else
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> any luck with Xorg.0.log?
<AmberJ> :(
<Unit193> --desktop-off ? or try a different program, make sure that works
<wxl> get this, Unit193 -- double clicking on the .desktop files works
<AmberJ> wxl, No luck
<wxl> so the Exec command is correct
<wxl> obviously current $PATH is correct because HE can run pcmanfm from lxterminal without specifying full path
<Unit193> Yeah, but pcmanfm can be picky on start, I'd try something simple like leafpad
<AmberJ> Ok...this is weird. Typing 'pcmanfm', 'pcmanfm %U', 'pcmanfm %U /home/amber' won't start pcmanfm now
<AmberJ> It won't give any errors either
<wxl> weird
<AmberJ> It just drops back to terminal prompt
<wxl> maybe $PATH is messed up?
<wxl> echo $PATH
<AmberJ> I guess not, wxl ...here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803488/
<AmberJ> pcmanfm starts fine from terminal once I click on it's icon in lxde menu
<AmberJ> Let me reboot and confirm this...ok(?)
<AmberJ> Come on guys...say yes!
<wxl> yes?
<wxl> i've got to tell you though
<AmberJ> yes AmberJ you can reboot!
<wxl> i'm not a guy
<MrChrisDruif> YES!(?)?!(!)?
<wxl> i'm a sexy chick
<AmberJ> Shut up, wxl :D
<wxl> :)
<AmberJ> I don't want any chick jokes behind my back while I'm away rebooting :P
 * AmberJ will keep a close eye on #lubuntu logs
<AmberJ> ;)
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif wxl Unit193: got it working. I replaced 'Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm %U' with 'Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm' in pcmanfm.desktop :)
<AmberJ> After reboot, I noticed that 'pcmanfm' worked from my terminal but 'pcmanfm %U' gives the same error "No such file or directory"
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, what does the %U do actually?
<AmberJ> And, 'pcmanfm %U /home/amber/Desktop' gives same error window first but when I press "ok" in error window, pcmanfm opens fine in /home/amber/Desktop
<AmberJ> No idea what %U does.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, then you can submit a bug to pcmanfm to get it fixed for EVERYONE
<AmberJ> But without %U, pcmanfm starts fine
<MrChrisDruif> Bug/patch
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, do you mean 'ubuntu-bug pcmanfm' ?
<wxl> AmberJ: yep
<MrChrisDruif> Something like that, yeah
<MrChrisDruif> pcmanfm has launchpad project afaik
<MrChrisDruif> You can raise a bug on there and include a solution as well
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, I'm confused. Do I need to submit this to pcmanfm launchpad project page ? or, ubuntu's "ubuntu-bug pcmanfm"?
<AmberJ> or, both?
<wxl> same thing AmberJ
<AmberJ> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Listen to wxl
<AmberJ> you mean THE  CHICK?
<AmberJ> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> No, I mean THA SEXY CHICK!
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> We'll continue this in -offtopic if you don't mind
<wxl> los pollitos dicen pio pio pio
<phillw> AmberJ: the %U pulls in the UID, so that another user on the computer  cannot edit your ~home area
<AmberJ> phillw, So, should I suggest removing %U from 'Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm' in the bug report?
<AmberJ> Or, should I add to bug report that 'Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm %U' should be replaced by "Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm /home/user"? (but this won't be portable)
<phillw> from the GUI launching of pcmanfm? no. If your pcmanfm is not starting correctly, my guess would be the use of sudo pcmanfm at some point instead of gksudu pcmanfm
<phillw> sudo <application> == broken application
<AmberJ> Do we need sudo when auto-starting pcmanfm during login? philipballew
<AmberJ> oops, sorry philipballew. I meant to hilight phillw.
<phillw> no, you do not. But I've come late to this one. What is the error that you are getting?
<AmberJ> phillw, When I try to autostart pcmanfm during login using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop ...
<AmberJ> I get this: http://i.imgur.com/AMvjc.png
<phillw> ahh, you want the window to open... pcmanfm already starts on boot.
<AmberJ> So, I tried launching pcmanfm from terminal using different ways:
<wxl> oh THAT'S the problem
<AmberJ>  I noticed that 'pcmanfm' worked from my terminal but 'pcmanfm %U' gives the same error "No such file or directory"
<AmberJ> And, 'pcmanfm %U /home/amber/Desktop' gives same error window first but when I press "ok" in error window, pcmanfm opens fine in /home/amber/Desktop
<wxl> derp
<AmberJ> What?
<wxl> pcmanfm already starts on boot
<AmberJ> I was *busy* copy/pasting :D
<phillw> yes, because you are asking pcmanfm to open %U
<wxl> you ultimately just need to open a new window
<AmberJ> And, how do I open a new window?
<phillw> wxl: took a while to get there. Sorry for being late to this, I could have saved some confusion but was busy elsewhere :(
<AmberJ> *bump*
<Unit193> I'm almost back it it counts
<wxl> phillw: so correct me if i'm wrong but his autostart .desktop should have Exec=pcmanfm and we're good right?
<AmberJ> If you can help me, it counts. Otherwise not :D
<AmberJ> Unit193, that^ was for you :P
<phillw> I've never asked pcmanfm to open a window on start
<Unit193> I have a desktop shortcut for it, actually (And yes, I know that's a weird way to do it)
<phillw> but, as it works in terminal, it *should*
<wxl> ok so AmberJ try Exec=pcmanfm (backup to Exec=/usr/bin/pcmanfm but you shouldn't need this) in your .desktop and you should be good. if so, no bug needed
<AmberJ> wxl, but what if someone in future follows FAQ wiki page and faces the same problem due to %U being in there?
<wxl> AmberJ: i'll take care of that, just do the checking
<AmberJ> Right. Let me check...
<AmberJ> wxl, 'Exec=pcmanfm' works fine.
<wxl> great thx
<AmberJ> I'm *not* submitting the bug report now.
<wxl> will fix wiki
<AmberJ> Thanks everyone :)
<phillw> glad it got sorted!
<phillw> wxl: go make a note on the FAQ about the slight difference to auto-open a pcmanfm window :)
<wxl> AmberJ: http://is.gd/6pQHhS
<AmberJ> Correct wxl. That's what worked for me :)
<AmberJ> wxl, I don't know if this will be useful (since my problem is already solved) still...when trying to solve this problem, I bumped into this and it sounds familiar: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=87969.0
<AmberJ> I hope one can post links to forums of other linux distros (when it can be useful) in this channel(?)
<wxl> NO! THAT'S AGAINST OUR RELIGION AMBER!
<AmberJ> Add it to /topic then :D
<wxl> hahahah
<phillw> AmberJ: as it is marked [solved] and from the middle of last year, there seems little point awakening a dormant thread.
<AmberJ> wxl: And, define 'religion' in a page on lubuntu wiki :P
<AmberJ> phillw, I didn't meant to 'awaken' that thread...I'm way too lazy to do that :D I just posted it here so that *maybe* you guys can infer some useful info out of it.
<AmberJ> If it is NOT useful, feel free to ignore it :)
<AmberJ> Did my message reach this channel? Or, was I disconnected before it?
<AmberJ> <AmberJ> That reminds me some part of my notification (on top right corner) is out of my monitor. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<AmberJ> <AmberJ> If anyone can hilight me, I can get a screenshot of notification
<AmberJ> Nevermind. Next time (tomorrow!) :)
<AmberJ> Thanks everyone again :)
#lubuntu 2012-01-14
 * bkerensa waves
<nieko_nera> hello
<nieko_nera> i intalled google chrome, and want to uninstall chromium, but then i try uninstall chromium it wants to install firefox
<nieko_nera> i don't want firefox
<nieko_nera> found my answer, you need uninstall chromium with this command
<nieko_nera> sudo apt-get --purge remove chromium-browser firefox epiphany-browser midori dolphin konqueror
<bkerensa> :)
<Abbevik> Hello, I'm trying to activate lubuntu-desktop to be my default desktop environment on my Ubuntu 11.10 installment, but it keeps going back to gnome/unity every time I reboot. Do you have any pointers? Thanks
<Abbevik> I think I found an answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<shomon> hi, does anyone know how to get a big cursor in lubuntu, assistive technology stylee?
<shomon> no one around I guess :)
<wxl> shomon: i betcha phillw knows
<wxl> he's our accessibility expert
<shomon> ah that's nice... :)
<shomon> well I managed to get a package by just installing gnome desktop and waiting a few hours :)
<wxl> ugh
<shomon> I just don't know which one it is.. so as to avoid that
<shomon> anyway, irc is non linear, so I'll stay here for a bit and see if phillw checks in at some point :)
<phillw> shomon: I'm not sure if the 'big' arrow is yet available. I know it is on the TODO list.
<shomon> hi phillw
<shomon> ah, do you know if I can just add it from another package?
<shomon> we were thinking you might be able to just hack something in by switching a cursor image.. but I guess there's more to it than that
<wxl> i betcha that's possible
<wxl> lemme dig
<shomon> thanks :)
<phillw> ho shomon, you possibly could, but lxappearance is being worked on. could you ask on the mailing list as to if it is yet available, that way you remind the devs & they will reply :)
<shomon> that'd be good :)
<shomon> could you point me to the mailing list please?
<shomon> it'll do wonders for a new lubuntu user with sight problems :)
<phillw> shomon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs
<shomon> thanks !
<phillw> has those details, please also consider joining at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<wxl> preferences > customize look and feel > mouse cursor tab
<wxl> has an option to change it
<wxl> let me see if i can find a big cursor
<phillw> wxl: is correct, I am an advocate of accessibility being set into lubuntu and it is a part of our dev to enable it more fully.
<pederindi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/big-cursor/3.8
<shomon> great :)
<wxl> phillw: agreed but i'm looking at it from a support view too actually trying to take care of shomon :)
<wxl> year get the tarball there shomon
<shomon> so it's just a question of installing that in lubuntu?
<pederindi> but I think that doesn't work with 11.04
<shomon> ah, I see, it's just a tarball so far sorry
<wxl> wow seems to be crashing on that tho
<shomon> hmm back in 5 and I'll give it a try
<phillw> shomon: wxl https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/Accessibility
<phillw> We really do want to do it... just not enough people on dev :(
<wxl> wow may have to submit a bug on this
<wxl> unless someone else knows another cursor theme?
<wxl> i come up with nothing on box look
<wxl> there *IS* a "bigcursor" package
<pederindi> I'm trying to access lxde.org to get accessibility info but seems to be down
<phillw> wxl: with 12.04 there is the ability to import mouse cursor themes, just none yet developed.
 * wxl is on 12.04
<wxl> i seem to remember that same location in customize look and feel on 11.10 tho
 * phillw wonders if AlanBell has been giving a talk on accessibilty on the ubuntu-classroom today? ... oh, he has :)
<wxl> brb
<AlanBell> it was fun :)
 * Silverlion waves at AlanBell
<phillw> AlanBell: as lx can import the standard *tar.gz and *tar.bz2 do you know of a theme we can try out?
<phillw> AlanBell: I caught the start of it, but I will be reading all the sessions from the logs, they are a mine of information for those who do support :)
<AlanBell> theme for what?
<wxl> i am in 12.04 so i don't knwo if that changes anything but installing big-cursor worked out just fine tho it did require a logout for it to take effect.
<phillw> wxl: care to give instructions & I'll follow them
<wxl> it is not a change that happens in openbox as openbox --restart / --reconfigure does not fix it
<wxl> phillw:
<wxl> 1. sudo apt-get install big-cursor
<wxl> 2. put in your password :)
<wxl> 3. logout
<wxl> 4. log back in
<wxl> 5. big cursor!!!!
<pederindi> so after logout appear "big-cursor" in "box look" of "customize look and feel"?
<wxl> pederindi: no, you'll just end up with big-cursor
<wxl> if you look in customize look and feel, there's no apparent change
<pederindi> aha, if you want the other cursor you should remove his package
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> kinda funky
<wxl> they should just make it a normal cursor theme
<phillw> wxl: fail :(
<wxl> phillw: in what way?
<phillw> it's okay, I've had a partial update, 12.04 is not a happy bunny atm. it generated a crash report.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> 12.04 has been pretty much flawless for me
<phillw> "Problem already know"
<wxl> brb
<phillw> *known*
<Sillion> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Sillion
<Sillion> I ve reinstalled lubuntu via netinstall and i miss some software
<MrChrisDruif> Sillion; what commands did you use?
<Sillion> what's the name of the disk manager which is used to mount.umount, formating, etc?
<MrChrisDruif> Did you install lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop?
<Sillion> MrChrisDruif, i do not rememeber , what do you mean by command?
<Sillion> both i guess
<MrChrisDruif> You installed with the netinstall, that is the all command installation right?
<MrChrisDruif> Aka mini-ISO?
<Sillion> maybe just core.. do not remember it was the 4th or 5th time i was reinstalling :P
<Sillion> netinstall
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; do you know what a "netinstall" is? I've never done those
<wxl> phillw: crash on re-login?
<pederindi> netinstall i think is network install
<wxl> 'tis
<pederindi> so start with core, and download-install from internet ?
<Sillion> MrChrisDruif, what i want to know is the name of the diskmanager  to reinstall it
<wxl> basically the netinstall disc has next to nothing on it, so all the packages are downloaded at install time rather than copied from the disk
<wxl> it's really a matter of semantics
<Sillion> that's it wxl
<wxl> Sillion: you mean pcmanfm/
<Sillion> noi
<Sillion> no
<pederindi> gparted
<Sillion> the soft which is use to format moun, unmount, etc
<wxl> oh
<wxl> DUH
<Sillion> d
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: yes, it is an option available via a mini install. you can pull all the files from a local server on your LAN which is a lot faster than using internet, or you can choose internet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<wxl> Sillion: it's not gparted
<wxl> (not for lubuntu)
<wxl> it's palimpset
<Sillion> pederindi, no
<Sillion> palimpset ill go and see
<wxl> palimpsest
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> weird name :/
<Sillion> ok
<pederindi> aa...
<wxl> that's default for lubuntu
<pederindi> but is a mix of pcman and gparted
<pederindi> aha, dependencies
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; gnome-disk-utility?
<Sillion> yes that it cool
<Sillion> thanks
<wxl> no not gnome!!!
<wxl> darn you and your gnome people!
<wxl> :)
<wxl> alright i'm getting out of here
<wxl> now you guys behave and keep the gnome off of Sillion's system
<Sillion> lol
<phillw> well, if they want to drag in half of the worlds content of gnome for a simple utility.... we cannot forbid it :)
<jmichaelx> so i just installed lubuntu 11.10on an older laptop, and am unable to change the screen resolution correctly... when i change it, the panel is missing, etc... any suggestions?
<cousteau> when/if Ubuntu adopts Wayland instead of X, will Lubuntu have to use that too or will it have only Wayland?  If I understood it right, Wayland is for having a more direct way for composition, which I doubt Lubuntu is interested in
#lubuntu 2012-01-15
<jmichaelx> also, when trying to change font size in the settings for lxterminal, they apparently do not save. upon restarting lxterminal, it always reverts back to the original (smaller) font size
<pederindi> jmichaelx: what graphic card have the laptop?
<MrChrisDruif> cousteau; I think it firstly depends if Wayland will be heavier on system resources, but for that we'd need a working Wayland first to test...don't we?
<cousteau> sure
<cousteau> well, my impression is that, being a graphic server oriented towards direct hardware acceleration, it'll be slower... but who knows
<MrChrisDruif> So the coming two years, if not more we don't need to worry about that cousteau. Btw, it would be a nice discussion over at #lubuntu-offtopic
<jmichaelx> pederindi: it is an nvidia geforce 420 go (nv17)
<pederindi> nice, so I recommend you to install the official driver
<jmichaelx> pederindi: you would recommend the proprietary driver over nouveau?
<pederindi> seems that you have problem with a open-source driver
<jmichaelx> pederindi: ok... that may well be the case, although i would almost expect nouveau to perform better overall than the ancient nvidia driver
<pederindi> you can test if official nvidia's driver solve your problem
<phillw> jmichaelx: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/LXTerminal
<phillw> please let me know if it is not working & I'll raise a bug for it.
<jmichaelx> phillw: ty
<jmichaelx> pederindi: would you recommend 'version 96' or 'version 96 updates'?
<Sillion> why cant we switch users on lubuntu as in lxde we can?
<phillw> Sillion: you can in 12.04 :)
<Sillion> ok ok
<Sillion> is it because of lxsession?
<phillw> give the devs a bit of breathing space. 1st up was a stable release accepted by Canonical :)
<pederindi> jmichaelx: i put geforce > geforce 400 series > geforce gt 420 > linux 32-bit | here: http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<pederindi> but I don't know if is your card!
<jmichaelx> pederindi: probably similar, although mine is the mobile (laptop) version. ty for the suggestion. i think i will try one of the drivers in the repos first
<phillw> for video cards and the discussion of which driver is best etc. the best place to head is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 It is dedicated to sound and vid cards :)
<jmichaelx> again, ty, phillw
<phillw> If any of you are asking questions on the main forum area, would you please use the lubuntu tag...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation#Ubuntu_Forum has how to set it
<pederindi> I go to bed, good luck jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> ok, the nvidia 96 (updates) driver from the repo did NOT work. i now have a completely white screen
<phillw> jmichaelx: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753978 but take care to read the entire thread as the last post is important!"
<Sillion> bye everybody
<cousteau> jmichaelx, nvidia 96 is usually synonim of "install them manually"
<phillw> cousteau: as I don't use nvid, is http://joeslifewithubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/09/update-on-that-nvidia-96-driver-for.html still relevant for 11.04 / 11.10 people?
<cousteau> I use 10.10...
<cousteau> phillw, the drivers on repositories sometimes work, sometimes don't...  I usually install them myself, with all the messed up consequences that has
<phillw> I'm glad I've only ever had intel or AMD video card systems on my laptops :)
<phillw> cousteau: well, this one has a [solved] tag for 10.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597264
<cousteau> phillw, well, it basically needs a new [solved] for each version
<jmichaelx> i found the problem with nvidia-96 and my geforce 420 go in this fprum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417188&highlight=geforce+420
<cousteau> it usually gets solved as soon as ubuntu repos get an upstream version of the nvidia drivers, solving incompatibilities with the current xorg version
<phillw> quite possibly, that is why I try to herd people over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<cousteau> it tends to happen always, every release
<jmichaelx> my display is now slightly off-center. does anyone know whether or not it could be shifted slightly one direction.. or even stretched slightly further one direction, on a laptop LCD?
<wxl> is it possible to change the behavior of clicking on the notify window?
<jmichaelx> i just installed razor-qt from the ppa on a newly installed lubuntu system, but cannot get a razor-qt session started, either using lxdm, or by killing lxdm, and running 'razor-session' from the command line'
<jmichaelx> any suggestions
<jmichaelx> is there a way to adjust monitor power settings? after a while, my laptop lcd panel shuts off, and will not wake back up without rebooting
<phillw> jmichaelx: yes, Menu --> Preferences --> ScreenSaver
<jmichaelx> phillw: duh. sorry about that.
<phillw> jmichaelx: np, in the advanced tab, you have the power settings.
<h4ckm3> anyone familiar with remastersys?
<phillw> h4ckm3: nope, but the http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys set of intructions are good,
<phillw> just be aware what he says about it being discontinued
<wxl> phillw: do you know if true transparency is possible with lxsession?
<wxl> phillw: next question: what about changing the behavior of clicking on the notify window?
<phillw> I wish i could kill the notify window.
<phillw> with an axe or a chainsaw, actually
<phillw> but, at just gone 4am, I'm off to bed :)
<h4ckm3> ty
<h4ckm3> I'll read it!
<h4ckm3> I think he has recently been talked into continuing it!
<iDiytto> How can I get compositing to work so I can use docky?
<holstein> i like using kupfer
<holstein> there is cairo compositing iDiytto
<iDiytto> Does it come with lubuntu?
<iDiytto> holstein: How can I enable it?
<holstein> iDiytto: not that im awaro of
<holstein> aware*
<iDiytto> Oh
<iDiytto> Well I thought there was a visual effects menu, but I can't find it
<holstein> i would start here http://cairo-compmgr.tuxfamily.org/
<holstein> iDiytto: ?
<holstein> theres not effects like that in lubuntu
<holstein> LXDE is light
<holstein> lubuntu is light
<iDiytto> Oh okay
<holstein> effects are arguably heavy
<holstein> you can install and enable compiz if you want
<iDiytto> I do have compiz installed
<iDiytto> No idea how to use it
<holstein> iDiytto: right
<wxl> arguably?
<holstein> so maybe you want to use cairo
<holstein> wxl: right
<holstein> wxl: the math is happening on the graphics card no?
<holstein> who really cares?
<holstein> but... i find it slows things down
<wxl> i guess
<iDiytto> I have the CompizConfig settings manager
<wxl> there is the hard drive space :D
<holstein> wxl: this would be where an arguent could be inserted ;)
<wxl> hah
<holstein> i just say, try it iDiytto , and see for yourself
<wxl> enlightenment's kind of nice for light+fancy
<holstein> iDiytto: you'll need to start it
<iDiytto> Compiz?
<Unit193> xcompmgr is another option
<holstein> iDiytto: orrect
<holstein> correct*
<holstein> Unit193: what do you think of it?
<holstein> i think cairo is more stable
<wxl> am i wrong or is there no cairo package?
<Unit193> holstein: I don't use any comp managers, but someone else thought it worked well enough
<holstein> iDiytto is stuck on copmiz though
<Unit193> And it's already in repo
<holstein> Unit193: thats true
<iDiytto> Why am I stuck on compiz?
<holstein> iDiytto: not sure
<iDiytto> >.>
<holstein> it'll look a lot like this
<holstein> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<holstein> iDiytto: ^^
<holstein> otherwise, check out xcompmgr, or cairo
<iDiytto> Oh yeah its not running then
<holstein> wxl: i think you just get it from here http://download.tuxfamily.org/ccm/cairo-compmgr/
<iDiytto> Ill try cairo
<holstein> iDiytto: if you didnt "run" it, its not running
<iDiytto> Yeah
<iDiytto> Well i tryed to run compiz in terminal but everything failed :p
<holstein> but like Unit193 and wxl say, xcompmrg is in the repos
<holstein> iDiytto: you can read that link i gave you
<holstein> compiz --replace is what you need
<holstein> but, you dont need compiz for docky
<iDiytto> Well i just want compositing for docky
<holstein> i like wbar
<iDiytto> Nothing fancy like compiz does
<iDiytto> What is wbar?
<holstein> its a dock
<holstein> doesnt need comp to be fancy
<iDiytto> Do you have a screenshot of it?
<iDiytto> Is it like a dock like docky or more like a bar thing
<iDiytto> Like a panel
<iDiytto> I just want it to auto-hide
<holstein> its nothing like docky
<holstein> its light
<holstein> iDiytto: it can be configured to do whatever
<holstein> hide
<holstein> not hide
<iDiytto> Okay cool
<holstein> be big.. whatever
<holstein> its got a config file
<iDiytto> Does it have a settings panel
<iDiytto> Oh okay
<holstein> iDiytto: nope
<iDiytto> I think i can do that
<holstein> not that im aware of
<holstein> iDiytto: yup... its actually kind of fun
<holstein> like conky )
<holstein> :)
<iDiytto> Im on the google code page
<iDiytto> What deb package do i want to get?
<iDiytto> Oh nvm its in package manager
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i used to have it in the  middle of my screen :)
<iDiytto> Lol cool
<iDiytto> Where is the config at?
<holstein> you can start it with command line arguments
<holstein> you can point it to a config file
<holstein> its up to you... i forget.. its been a while
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-412867.html
<holstein> ^^ you can read there, but i am pretty sure it *does* auto-hide now
<holstein> hey!
<holstein> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/wbar-simple-lightweight-and.html
<holstein> looks like there is a *-config GUI
<iDiytto> Yeah im working on installing that now
<iDiytto> Wow this is awesome
<iDiytto> :D
<iDiytto> Where are the Fonts installed to?
<holstein> iDiytto: im not sure.. but im sure its all customizable
<holstein> probably more like you just point it to some fonts you want it to use
<iDiytto> Well yeah
<iDiytto> But i dont know where the fonts are
<iDiytto> I need to have a font
<holstein>  /usr/share/fonts?
<holstein> maybe...
<iDiytto> Yep!
<iDiytto> Gah
<holstein> i dont do docks anymore, but when i do, i use wbar... i like it for family or whatever to because i find its less breakable... and so light
<iDiytto> Theres not an auto-hide
<holstein> iDiytto: i might have just always done "let windows cover" or whatever
<holstein> i remember not needing auto-hide
<holstein> i thought i had tried it recently and it had that added to it though... but im not sure...
<holstein> if its a deal-breaker for you.. then its a deal-breaker
<iDiytto> Nah I like this more
<iDiytto> Idk
<iDiytto> Ill figure something out either way :p
<holstein> enjoy!
<iDiytto> Yep :p
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morning
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/x6fpf64hz/ Why?
<joesepp> Hello! I would like to disable screen locking after computer wakes up from suspend. xscreensaver-demo and ~/.xscreensaver have lock: False. What am I missing?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not sure that is possible joesepp , but I hope others will be able to prove me wrong
<joesepp> MrChrisDruif: Why not?
<MrChrisDruif> Because your system almost completely shuts down, keeping all the programs info in RAM and such as difference
<MrChrisDruif> joesepp; http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1836#p5283
<joesepp> Thanks, but this still  doesn't resolve it
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, continue searching
<joesepp> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> You want to prevent entering your password after suspend right?
<joesepp> that's right
 * MrChrisDruif wonders what would happen if you remove xscreensaver all together
<MrChrisDruif> joesepp; source: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/449602-disabling-password-resume-suspend.html
<joesepp> How can I disable xscreensaver starting up in the first place?
<MrChrisDruif> Well...if you remove it would be one way
<joesepp> short of that?
<MrChrisDruif> The other would require delving into unknown config-files (unknown to me at least) and removing it their from starting.
<MrChrisDruif> there*
<MrChrisDruif> joesepp; http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/disable-screensaver-in-lxde-745203/#post3633034
<MrChrisDruif> Did that help joesepp ? (I can't try because I'm not running Lubuntu myself)
<joesepp> that one basically suggests the removal of xscreensaver again. I think I might just do it..
<MrChrisDruif> joesepp;
<MrChrisDruif> Did you read the comment about the autostart.sh?
<joesepp> yes, doesn't work i did: grep -R screensaver ~/.config/*
<joesepp> returned nothing
<MrChrisDruif> Does grep also look inside files with that command?
<joesepp> yes
<joesepp> but i found something now
<joesepp> a global autostart dir appears to be here: /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<joesepp> it's a file actually that has "@xscreensaver -no-splash" written on the first line
<joesepp> so i'll try to comment that out
<MrChrisDruif> I'm sorry I can't help you
<joesepp> ok thanks anyway
<smile> Hi can someone help me? :) I'm trying to execute a .sh script at the end of the startup procedure (executable .sh file into .config/autostart)
<smile> but it doesn't work
<smile> 	http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/805393/
<Unit193> 1. Does it have the executable bit? 2. Are you the only user for the system or do you want it to run for all?
<smile> Unit193: 1) Yes 2) Only. :)
<smile> maybe the executable i want to kill is launched later in the boot process (and the sh is before it)
<smile> can i startup it with a delay than? :p
<Unit193> You *can* place those commands in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but I'm not sure that's exactly supported ;)  (Shhhhhh, but I've done it)
<smile> Unit193: with an @ before it? :p
<Unit193> It's what I did
<Unit193> But remember what you did as that's NOT a "recommended" section
<smile> ;)
<smile> Unit193: no problem. I'll reinstall if it fails :p
<Unit193> That's the file for when you select the "Lubuntu" session (or one of them)
<Unit193> Backing up the default is also good
<smile> yeah, I understand & i've already done that :)
<smile> i'll reboot in half an hour :)
<Unit193> Great, just making sure you know all what that does
<smile> Unit193: and now i hope it will work :)
<smile> Unit193: didn't work
<Unit193> You seem to be killing somethinjg that starts on boot, wouldn't it be better to just disable that?
<smile> Unit193: I need it once every time my pc boots up :)
<Unit193> May also depend on what gets started first
<smile> AmberJ: hi. :)
<smile> Unit193: It restores my volume level. :)
<toscho> hi
<toscho> why does pcmanfm keep a usb active so long after copying a file to 100%
<Unit193> smile: Killing something restores? Heh
<Unit193> Copying a file to 100%....
<smile> Unit193: it restores the volume level for example to 70%
<smile> and then i want to close the program :)
<Unit193> How do you have it run?
<smile> Unit193: how do you mean? :p
<Unit193> Well, you said you have it on startup, how? Or did it put itself there?
<AmberJ> hey smile and everyone
<smile> Unit193: It's by default. Part of gvfsd :s
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty
<AmberJ> Why does not my PC speaker "beep" in linux?
<Unit193> Linux, or Ubuntu?
<AmberJ> On XP (on same dual boot system), it beeps fine.
<AmberJ> Lubuntu 11.10
<smile> AmberJ: I hate the beep so i would be happy :p
<Unit193> Some annoying Ubuntu dev got annoyed at it and disabled it 30 different ways, I have only found 17 ways to enable the terminal bell (Not quite the same, but close)
<holstein> http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/23/how-to-turn-off-the-annoying-system-beep-in-linux-debianubuntu/
<AmberJ> smile, I use that primarily for feeble but audible hilights during night (when my parents are sleeping).
<holstein> pretty sure thats what it looked like when i turned that off
<holstein> Unit193: i bet thats what i have going on
<holstein> i *want* the terminal bell :/
<holstein> didnt think about that til just now
<Unit193> holstein: I gave up after the first 17 (Little kidding, I have done at least 7 different ways to enable it)
<AmberJ> isn't terminal bell same as the beep sound coming from PC speaker?
<Unit193> I ended up just using an awesome script for irssi
<smile> AmberJ: ok :p
<Juan> Hey, is there a way I can replace chromium with midori on 11.10? Trying to remove chromium defaults to installing firefox automatically.
<holstein> Juan: just install it, and enjoy :)
<smile> Juan: first install Midori and then try to remove chromium? ;)
<AmberJ> holstein, That link says to add some text to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to disable system beep....but my file is already empty. And, I need to enable it
<Juan> I did.
<Juan> It install firefox.
<Juan> Then if I try to remove firefox it install epiphany.
<Juan> And so on.
<AmberJ> Juan, A couple of days ago someone posted a command to do that...wait, let me look at logs
<Juan> I'd like just midori as disk space is scarse.
<Juan> I'd appreciate it AmberJ.
<Unit193> Juan: Did you install midori yet?
<holstein> AmberJ: you can try xset -b
<Juan> First thing I did.
<holstein> and add that as a script or whatever
<smile> Juan: try sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser --no-install-recommends
<Unit193> purge is more fun ;)
<Juan> I'll try that on epiphany, chromium and firefox already gone.
<Unit193> AmberJ: "sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser firefox epiphany-browser midori dolphin konqueror" Was the line they posted
<Juan> Haha.
<Juan> As long as it works.
<holstein> Unit193: Juan is the midori one
<AmberJ> lol yea...Juan, that line by Unit193 was what I was talking about ;)
<smile> Unit193: xD
<holstein> or maybe im wrong...
<Juan> I am.
<smile> I have to go, bye :)
<Juan> Seems that's the way to go guys.
<Juan> Thanks.
<Unit193> holstein: Yeah, that's why I have it to amber, and said "was the line he posted"
<Unit193> Juan: Alrighty!
<Juan> Otherwise it'll keep wanting to install an alternate browser.
<Juan> That line has them all covered.
<AmberJ> 'xset -b' is to disable system beep(?) I read 'man xset' and found out that 'xset b on' was supposed to help. But I still *don't* hear a beep :(
<holstein> AmberJ: OH
<holstein> i totally misread
<holstein> i thought you were trying to turn it off
<holstein> i try every year or so to get the beeps enabled ;)
<AmberJ> naah. I want to turn it on.
<holstein> never happened
<holstein> i did get it turned off a few times
<Myrtti> I've got "pactl upload-sample /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg bell.ogg" in my Ubuntu in startup, but I don't know if it would work in Lubuntu
<holstein> i assumed maybe the machines in question didnt have the capability
<holstein> Myrtti: you use that just for startup? or does that get triggered for other things?
<Myrtti> holstein: it sets the audiosample to be played on audible bell afaiko
<Unit193> /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg doesn't exist in Lubuntu, but worth a shot with another file
<holstein> Myrtti: i would be fine with something like that
<AmberJ> I'm a bit confused here... Myrtti, Would not that beep be sent to speakers instead?
<AmberJ> I want audible PC speaker bell that beeps inside the cabinet/cpu
<Myrtti> AmberJ: yes, it would, but it's still better than not getting anything at all
<holstein> yeah, thats what im assuming its just not working or not there...
<AmberJ> Myrtti, right thanks. noted.
<holstein> i run a hard drive scan that beeps when its done, and it doesnt always beep
<holstein> thats from a live CD
<AmberJ> But I'll still prefer pc speaker beep :D
<holstein> so i assumed it was hardware
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<AmberJ> holstein, In my case, it beeps fine on XP (same system). So, imho hardware is not at fault here
<kosaidpo> is there any small tool that ican use to change keymap easily without need to go the the lxkeymap ?? as in a one has a tray icon ? thanks
<Unit193> Myrtti: Would you mind sending me that file? (Upload, direct, even email?)
<holstein> AmberJ: TRUE!
<holstein> i havent tried enabling on one that i *know* beeps
<Myrtti> Unit193: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/ubuntu-sounds/filelist
<Unit193> Thank you
<kosaidpo> anyone guys ?? welli wish ican change keymap with only some shortcut any idea how to ??
<AmberJ> just a minute kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> AmberJ: sure ' ]
<kosaidpo> ;]
<AmberJ> kosaidpo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<kosaidpo> AmberJ: ok thanks chekin it
<AmberJ> kosaidpo, for example: 'setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle us,dvorak' .... sets Ctrl+Shift key combo to switch keyboards between QWERTY_US and DVORAK
<kosaidpo> AmberJ: yeh got it ; ] thanaks
<AmberJ> Put that line in startup file and you'll be good to go.
<AmberJ> holstein, Unit193 got a system nearby that's supposed to beep but won't?
<Unit193> That's any *ubuntu
<AmberJ> I think I found a solution...
<AmberJ> yea any linux will do :D
<AmberJ> sudo apt-get install beep
<AmberJ> When it's installed, try this command: 'beep'
 * Unit193 was sure he had it, then purged it
<AmberJ> 'man beep' is useful as well...
<holstein> AmberJ: no beeps yet
<holstein> i fired up the box that beeped at me ealier when i tested the drive
<holstein> nah.. all my tricks have failed again... i not sure what im not doing properly
<kop> openssh-server & client installed , /etc/ssh/sshd_config configured and still refuses connection with permission denied ...
<kop> holstein, what are you trying to do or not do ? I just got here
<holstein> kop: we ( AmberJ and others ) are talking about system beeps and how to *enable* them
<holstein> the PC speaker, inside the box
<holstein> i was saying i have gotten them disabled a few times
<saleem> hi
<saleem> i was wondering if we can have lxmed for lubuntu for next release
<saleem> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/files/
<Unit193> saleem: It's not in the repo, it'd have to be there first
<Unit193> holstein: Oh, I did get it once, but only when I VNC'd in! Explain that one to me :P
<saleem> Unit193, i checked, its not there on repos
<AmberJ> holstein, what about: 'beep -f 1999 -l 5000 -r 10 --debug' ?
<Unit193> saleem: I know, I checked
<saleem> its a good utility
<holstein> i had forgotten about beep... trying...
<AmberJ> maybe it is saleem ...but as Unit193 said, it needs to be in the repos first.
<holstein> nah... no beeps
<holstein> lemme look in alsamixer
<holstein> nah.. :/
<AmberJ> holstein, one last try. I know this is weird but if it works, I have found a valid explanation for this: 'sudo beep'
<Unit193> holstein: Did you try Myrtti's idea? (Though the file I found seemed to be a null clip, must have found a different version)
<AmberJ> holstein, or better: 'sudo beep -f 1999 -l 5000 -r 10 --debug'
<holstein> nope :/
<holstein> Unit193: i feel like i can get that happening
<holstein> this internal beep thing is "personal"
<saleem> AmberJ, yes i read what Unit193 , i will put a request for this package to be added to the repo, hope it will be approved
<AmberJ> holstein, My 'sudo' trial was based on this: http://pastebin.com/AGTCe0Tp (source: 'man beep')
<holstein> AmberJ: ill keep trying though
<AmberJ> holstein, It says: "What this means is that root can always make beep work (to the best of my knowledge!)....."  (and so I asked you to try beep with sudo).
<holstein> every new and then, i get into it and try again
<holstein> now*
<AmberJ> holstein, try try: 'xkbbell -force' ?
<holstein> AmberJ: i already closed it :/
<holstein> have to get some things done before the gig.. like a nap ;)
<holstein> lets try and touch base about this in a few days though
<holstein> id like to know how to sort this out
<AmberJ> holstein, you should also try these two in order: 'sudo modprobe pcspkr' ....and then: 'beep'
<AmberJ> Note it down :) You can try later
<MrChrisDruif> Note what down?
<AmberJ> holstein, my sources: http://askubuntu.com/posts/19909/revisions and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man3/XkbBell.3.html (you might need this if one of above command works) :D
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, holstein and I are trying to get our system beep (PC speaker audible bell to work). Two commands worked for me and I gave them to him to note down and try later
<AmberJ> Why doesnot unchecking/disabling [View]->[Toolbars]->[Menu bar] in firefox activate firefox's orange button?
<MrChrisDruif> Firefox's Orange button?
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; ^
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, http://img.technospot.net/Remove-the-Orange-Firefox-button-from-your-Browser.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> I think it's due to the theme being used
<MrChrisDruif> Because you DO get that firefox menu-button right?
<AmberJ> I get the firefox's *traditional* menu bar right now...
<AmberJ> But not that orange colored button...
<AmberJ> I don't need orange color....Even pink will do (j/k).
<MrChrisDruif> I've got a "plain" colored button
<AmberJ> I want that button...
<MrChrisDruif> But that's in "normal" Ubuntu
<AmberJ> "plain" button will do...but how?
<MrChrisDruif> Got a screenshot of the current situation?
<AmberJ> just a min
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, http://i.imgur.com/HhXDl.png
<MrChrisDruif> And you've got Menu-bar unchecked in view?
<AmberJ> oops, that was with menu bar checked...just a minute
<AmberJ> with menu bar UNchecked: http://i.imgur.com/1z0J4.png
<MrChrisDruif> When was your last update of Firefox AmberJ ?
<AmberJ> Yesterday
<AmberJ> I mean I did 'sudo apt-get upgrade' yesterday. Isn't that supposed to update firefox to latest version in 11.10 repos?
<AmberJ> Firefox 9.0.1
<Unit193> That updates the lists only
<AmberJ> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; you are wrong. sudo apt-get update updates the lists only
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Woops, read that wrong
<AmberJ> that's^ what I knew
<Unit193> AmberJ: That updates programs, but doesn't install new ones if they are in depends
<AmberJ> Unit193, which one? dist-upgrade? upgrade?
<Unit193> Upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> I thought it did
<Unit193> dist-upgrade will install new packages as needed (eg, kernel updates)
<AmberJ> noted.
<Unit193> AmberJ: Skim the manpage to see the difference, it's well marked
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, Can you please check if you have "Global menu bar integration" enabled in firefox addons?
<MrChrisDruif> Where can I find which ones are enabled? <_<"
<Unit193> It'll be marked if it's disabled
<Unit193> Tools > Addons
<AmberJ> Ctrl+Shift+A
<MrChrisDruif> Found it and it's enabled
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, I found the button! I use an addon "Tree style tabs" (vertical, tree style tabs addon) to manage tab hell :D Firefox's orange/gray button was in front of my eyes but I could not locate it
<MrChrisDruif> Glad it is solved
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, See where I found it: http://i.imgur.com/kUzUw.png (right toppish corner) Thanks a lot :)
<MrChrisDruif> Smarty pants ;-)
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, Do you have any idea why "global menu bar integration" addon is installed with firefox in Lubuntu? I thought it was for Ubuntu's Unity
<MrChrisDruif> It is, but it doesn't hurt in the other flavours so it would be hellish to "remove" it for the other ones
<AmberJ> From a different view, it would as well be 'hellish' not to remove it (since it won't be of any use in Lubuntu)
<AmberJ> But then I forgot that Lubuntu ships with Chromium...
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, that is also the case and I think you can remove it without much difficulty
<AmberJ> Yes, manual removal is not difficult except that it takes time ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Making it automatically remove for those few that even notice it being installed is too much trouble ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> You could probably make a small script for it and share it with the world ^_^
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, I was instead planning to add "sudo apt-get purge firefox-globalmenu" to my personal post-install config script. Now that you mentioned it, I may blog about this as well.
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome
 * MrChrisDruif should either look into a post-installation script for Ubuntu or an installation script for Debian/Arch
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; could you share your post-installation script? ^_^
<AmberJ> Ubuntu/Debian/Arch....No Lubuntu? :(
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; I count Lubuntu to Ubuntu...
<MrChrisDruif> Should've said *ubuntu
<AmberJ> Say *ubuntu instead :D
#lubuntu 2013-01-07
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: I got it back, and finally remembered my password
<Derpyeah> Anyone here?
<Derpyeah> I need help
<mysteriousdarren> there are 69 other people, ask your question as clear and concise as possible
<Derpyeah> I am trying to install action replay dsi pc code manager in wine
<Derpyeah> I installed it in playonlinux and it works perfectly except that it won't detect when the Action Replay is connected via Usb
<Derpyeah> I tried to install directly in wine but now I'm getting a load failed and still nothing is detected.
<Derpyeah> Does anyone have any tips?
<Combat_Wombat> lol
<Combat_Wombat> this channel is great
<mysteriousdarren> patience
<Gazra> Hello, anyone here?
<Gazra> I would like to improve the Lubuntu user experience
<Gazra> I have been using Lubuntu for 2 years now, and for every new installation I need to highly customize.
<Gazra> I would like to make my cutomizations permanent, so that other can benefit from them too.
<Gazra> Any advice where I can do this?
<tsimpson> !remaster | Gazra
<ubottu> Gazra: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tsimpson> you can spin your own custom ISOs
<Gazra> Well, that's nice, but I would like to do it for the standard Lubuntu distro.
<tsimpson> then you'd want to report a bug in Launchpad against lubuntu-meta
<tsimpson> or possibly several bugs
<Gazra> Wishes qulify as bugs?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> you can even mark them as Wishlist
<poq> Hi all. Does any printable info which I can print exist which could men that my OS is legal?
<poq> mean*
<inductiveload> poq: legal?
<poq> yes
<poq>  I need that info to show it to some stupid instances of policemans to make them believe that my OS and soft are ok
<inductiveload> well, things can be under various licences
<inductiveload> the kenrel itself is GPLv2
<inductiveload> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/COPYING
<inductiveload> of course you might still have proprietary drivers, and each program you have could be under a different licence
<inductiveload> and that doesn't include things like encryption software (ssh, for example) which could be illegal regardless of licence
<inductiveload> depending on where you are
<poq> all looks harder than I thought
<inductiveload> back in a bit
<markveidemanis> hi
<markveidemanis> Who is Expert
<markveidemanis>  /kick
<markveidemanis> whoops wrong window
<markveidemanis> HELLO!?
<Analogymous> Hello
<Analogymous> I am experiencing a bug with 12.10 and nvidia-173 drivers
<Analogymous> it is not compatible with xserver-xorg-abi-11 and 12
<Analogymous> anyone knows a fix?
<dencrypt> Analogymous: try another driver
<Analogymous> Tried -current which doesn't support my graphics card
<Analogymous> don't think -96 is compatible either
<dencrypt> Have you tried Nouveau?
<Analogymous> I run nouveau but it crashes a lot
<Analogymous> I am trying some games but even the lightest of them crashes
#lubuntu 2013-01-08
<Cong> I can't find anything that works on installing b43 drivers.
<Cong> I just installed lubuntu 12.10 and I tried to install b43 with fwcutter and b43-lpphy-installer but it didn't work.
<Bob_> Hello?
<Bob_> Can anyone hell me?
<Bob_> *help?
<TheLordOfTime> depends
<TheLordOfTime> on what your issue is
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay then
 * TheLordOfTime kicks his keyboard, then walks off
<user02938> Something wrong with the Lubuntu software centre.  it freezes and fails to install software.
<user02938> When i press cancel nothing happens.
<user02938> Tried to install supertuxkart from the software center but it said it failed and froze.
<user02938> So, i'm going to uninstall the software center and re-install. Try again.
<user02938> sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-software-centre
<user02938> ERROR:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<user02938> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<user02938> Is there a better package GUI better than lubuntu-software-center?
<user02938> apt-get seems to be working fine.
<user02938> Good news.   Lubuntu software Center is working again after I re-installed it.  :- )
<BWMerlin> I am trying to install storage made easy and I have the option of installing a debian version of a ubuntu version, I am using lubuntu what version should I get?
<tsimpson> BWMerlin: the ubuntu one if it's offered, lubuntu is ubuntu
<albercuba> hello
<albercuba> any experienced network admin?
<albercuba> i need to ask one question
<albercuba> ok thanks Cong
#lubuntu 2013-01-09
<widith> hi, the current hotkey for workspace switching is Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right, is there another hotkey that doesn't use Left/Right?
<widith> or a change to Ctrl-Alt-H , Ctrl-alt-L
<lubuntu2013> hello. I have problems setting screen resolution to 1920x1080 on my lubuntu . I use nvidia gt 630 with 23" monitor
<lubuntu2013> it says "Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<lubuntu2013> anyone here?
<Osmodivs> Hello. When I try to configure the look and feel of Lubuntu 12.04 64bit, I get this error message, the black window appears when I start a session: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/43299
<BWMerlin> I have installed firefox on lubuntu but ever now and then some hyperlinks and programmes still open chrome
<BWMerlin> I have made sure that in preferred application firefox is set as the default as well as within firefox itself
<Guest26872> running ./autogen.sh  to install jhbuild gives error
<Guest26872> gnome-autogen.sh not available
<Guest26872> yelp-tools not available
<Guest26872> Configuring jhbuild without autotools
<Guest26872> how to install these package??
<Unit193> ...Why don't you just install jhbuild from the repos rather than compiling from source?
<Unit193> !info jhbuild
<ubottu> jhbuild (source: jhbuild): flexible build script for package collections. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.91-1 (quantal), package size 686 kB, installed size 2857 kB
<Guest32825> i have to use jhbuild to edit & compile gnome s/w,,don't want to interfere with system files.that's why want to build from source  as non-root user in separate file..
<Guest32825> suggest how to build it..
<Unit193> Guest32825: sudo apt-get build-dep jhbuild
<Unit193> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Guest32825> i don't want to  pollute the rest of your system,,this will install jhbuild as a root user..
<Guest32825> your>my
<Unit193> That actually just installs the depends needed to build jhbuild.
<Unit193> You could run it with -s to simulate.
<Guest32825> i want to install jhbuild in  ~/checkout/gnome as a non-root.
<Osmodivs> Hello. When I try to configure the look and feel of Lubuntu 12.04 64bit, I get this error message, the black window appears when I start a session: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/43299
<TheLordOfTime> Guest32825, erm, aren't you already being helped in #ubuntu on this?
<Guest32825> no
<Noskcaj> Osmodivs, i know a lot of themes can't work if the bottom bat is visible, set it to 100% transparency fixes that. i will look at your problem now
<Noskcaj> *bar
<Unit193> Osmodivs: If you read the error, something is up with your ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Unit193> Osmodivs: Can you head .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml | pastebinit  ?
<Osmodivs> Unit193: What progam can read this .xml file? All I get is: This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below. In a browser
<Osmodivs> Unit193: Leafpad does not open that kinnda file either
<Unit193> The command I gave will paste the head, but it seems something may have messed with the file.  First thing I'd say would be to check permissions, you could always reset it to default too.
<Osmodivs> Unit193: I can't reset Openbox, because when I try to open it, it will give me the error message
<Unit193> You could backup your current version, then copy from /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml or /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/rc.xml
<Osmodivs> Unit193: Ok, you want me to copy the rc.xml file to /.config/openbox/
<Osmodivs> I thought lubuntu-rc.xml was the problem...
<Unit193> Overwrite lubuntu-rc.xml after you backup lubuntu-rc.xml.
#lubuntu 2013-01-10
<oitofelix> Hello.  I'm using lubuntu 12.10 and I installed Tunapie 2 to listen to audio streams.  But unfortunately when I run Tunapie it just hangs when downloading the radio list.  Is there anyone successfully running Tunapie 2 right now?
<delldim> hi. I cant display 1920 1080 resolution. I have an acer 23" monitor. How do i make it display that resolution?
<delldim> it says cant get gamma output
<delldim> hello?
<user92223> problem with bluetooth manager > file browser.  It wants to use "thunar" but I want to use pcmanfm. How to make it?
<user92223> Error:Failed to launch "thunar"
<user92223> "You can enter an alternate browser in service settings"
<user92223> Where are the "service settings" so I can enter pcmanfm?
<delldim> i also tried testing res dynamically:
<delldim> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080
<delldim> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<delldim> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<delldim> the same error occured using VGA1
<delldim> user92223: do you use desktop ?
<user92223> delldim,  yes, LXDE
<delldim> ok me too
<delldim> i have an acer mon 23 "
<user92223> <using Lenovo Thinkpad Laptop.  Must admit Lubuntu works great.
<user92223> WiFi, SDcard, Video, Audio, Flash, Java, and bluetooth all work fine.  Just tweaking the bluetooth file browser.
<user92223> ok awesome.  I'm using Lubuntu to browse files on my Android smart phone via bluetooth wireless.
<user92223> I installed "Thunar".  Fixed the bluetooth problem.  Works now. :- )
<delldim> ahh
<delldim> so not using a desktop
<delldim> i have a desktop dell dimension 9200
<user92223> sorry, I thought you meant desktop as in LXDE or KDE
<delldim> ok;)
<user92223> delldim... monitor isn't working?
<delldim> the 1920 1080 diaply is not appearing as an option
<delldim> display
<delldim> xrandr output gives me:
<delldim> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<delldim> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<delldim> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<delldim> and i do have a monitor and a nvidia card to display it cos it works in windows 7, centos, fedora, mint linux and os on
<delldim> i use nvidia gt 630 :)
<user92223> delldim. I found a tutorial how to fix it.   http://samuelmartin.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<delldim> thnx)
<delldim> :)
<delldim> let me check
<user92223> not sure if it works or not. worth a try.
<delldim> hmm im not sure what to put in device - in the example it says hdmi but that doesnt appear on my output
<delldim> it just says connected to default and i dont know what my default is
<delldim> it doesnt say vga or hdmi on device
<delldim> in my output
<user92223> are you using hdmi?
<user92223> i'd say enter whatever device you used before.
<delldim> but i am connected to a hdmi cable
<user92223> should be hdmi then
<delldim> if i remember correctly it says that when im using xrandr on my other linux distros
<delldim> ok i saved the xorg.conf file in the leafpad editor
<delldim> so now i will restart to check then
<delldim> ill be back;)
<delldim> im back
<delldim> ;)
<user92223> thank goodness.  For a moment I thought you had the black screen of death
<delldim> i got a black screen probably cos i didnt enter the devices correctly
<delldim> i did get the black screen
<delldim> im on centos now lol
<delldim> my xrandr output from centos is:
<delldim> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<delldim> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<delldim> DVI-I-2 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 510mm
<delldim> but im not sure how to enter it into the device section
<user92223> ah... looks like the device is DVI-I-2
<delldim> it is
<delldim> i thought i had hdmi but apprantly not;9
<delldim> so do i just enter DVI-I-1 or DVI-I-2 ?
<user92223> i would enter with DVI-I-2 exactly like that.
<user92223> I also had another idea:  To install the Nvidia Proprietary driver in Preferences >> "additional drivers".  (if you are using Nvidia and can't get the default driver working).
<delldim> thnx:) allright, and why not DVI-I-1 ?
<user92223> trial and error really.
<delldim> thnx i will install them too;)
<delldim> yes trial and error;)
<delldim> i had to reconfigure with mint linux too but it was another way to edit the xorg file and add resolution ;)
<delldim> centos and fedora went automatically
<delldim> did u fix your problem?
<user92223> yes.  All working fine here.
<delldim> good for you
<delldim> what other distros have you tested out?
<user92223> Fedora, Puppy Linux, OpenBSD, Minix, Suse & others
<user92223> I prefer Lubuntu for my pcs now.
<user92223> actually I just deleted Windows Vista and installed Lubuntu.  Bought a PC with an unregistered Vista that expired in 4 days so i deleted it.
<delldim> i see;)
<delldim> im using windows 7 alongside lubuntu and centos
<delldim> next i will test out dragonflybsd and gentoo
<user92223> ah..i have used dragonfly bsd a long time ago.  BSD is OK but lacks the packages that ubuntu has.
<delldim> ya iwant to try it cos its something appealing with a minimalistic Linux OS
<delldim> you learn more about how to configure your system
<user92223> that's true, if you're up for a challenge :- )
<user92223> i built openBSD from commandline into a desktop system that resembled puppy linux.  Took a while and learned a LOT about BSD.
<user92223> Keep a lot of notes.  Still have my bsd notes lying around on my table.
<delldim> yes;)
<delldim> maybe when i try out dragonfly i will ask you about that too, im sure i will run into some problems along the way
<user92223> no worries.
<delldim> thnx;)
<user92223> You will find that BSD lacks packages for example, gparted and no flashplayer. But there is a linux compatibility system to run linux apps if you know how.
<delldim> how to get past the black screen by the way when re editing the xorg.conf file?
<delldim> oh thnx for that tip. For BSD cant you just download gparted manually and unpack it thne install it?
<user92223> no, gparted doesnt exist for bsd.   It might work in compatibility mode but i never tried it.  You'll have to format disks using command line.
<delldim> aha
<delldim> wow bsd is really minimalistic then;)
<user92223> also bsd kernel lacks a video frame buffer.  But most people wouldn't need to use that though.
<delldim> ya:) bsd is for programmers and those who want to dive into the OS code and so on;)
<user92223> don't think bsd supports nvidia proprietary drivers either.
<user92223> or was that ati?  One or the other.
<delldim> so how do i solve the video driver prpblem in case it doesnt boot at all?
<user92223> may have to boot into text mode or possibly force a vesa boot.. If i can remember how..
<delldim> ya i tried netbsd the other day but i cant get passed the login after the first boot actually
<delldim> i set the passwd and i know i typed it correctly
<delldim> but it just says incorrect and terminal refused it
<delldim> i used the entire disk for it also
<delldim> login is the name of the disk i assume and then the password which says incorrect
<user92223> i think login is your username isn't it?
<delldim> ya but username is name of the disk which u get to enter
<delldim> i dont get a dialog where it says enter username
<user92223> hmm not sure.
<delldim> let me know if you try it and see what happens
<delldim> and i install my distros directly to my hdd not using VM Ware
<delldim> by the way how do i get passed the black screen?
<user92223> just a moment i'm rebooting lubuntu on my other pc
<delldim> ok;)
<user92223> delldim:  Do you have dual boot with grub menu?
<delldim> yes
<delldim> centos, win7 and lubuntu
<delldim> i got win7 on a 2nd disk
<delldim> and linux distros on my main hdd
<user92223> there is a recovery mode but i'm not familiar with that.
<delldim> ya i saw that earlier
<user92223> I know you can boot into text mode and re-edit your xorg.conf file on command line.
<delldim> can i edit from here
<user92223> ok..that would be easiest then.
<user92223> just use your other distro to access it.
<delldim> yes;)
<delldim> using dolhin to access the lubuntu distro
<delldim> and some editor tool to edit the file
<user92223> try "DVI-I-2" as the device perhaps.
<delldim> but im not sure how to actually access the lubuntu disk cos it doesnt show up using dolphin
<user92223> what does "df -l"  say?
<delldim> dev/sdb1             20158332   5023876  14929680  26% /
<delldim> tmpfs                  1928100       524   1927576   1% /dev/shm
<delldim> /dev/sr0                714028    714028         0 100% /media/Lubuntu 12.04 amd64
<delldim> and last
<delldim> /dev/sdb5             17300888   2728444  13693596  17% /media/disk
<user92223> what's on /media/disk ?
<delldim> either lubuntu or centos im not sure
<user92223> if it has /usr/share/lubuntu than that's it.
<user92223> /media/disk/usr/share/lubuntu
<delldim> ok i press media directory from dolphin disk utility
<delldim> then i got lubuntu 12.04 amd and when i press clicked here it was empty
<user92223> ah well it's probably not mounted.
<delldim> ya can i mount it from here
<user92223> need to find which partition contains lubuntu.  Try this:  sudo fdisk -l
<delldim> ya my sudo doesnt work in cent os so i have to use su
<delldim> it says im not a sudoer ;)
<user92223> ok
<delldim> this is what i have:
<delldim> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<delldim> /dev/sdb1   *           1        2550    20480000   83  Linux
<delldim> /dev/sdb2            2550        3634     8704000   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<delldim> then
<delldim> /dev/sdb3            3634        5822    17576961    5  Extended
<delldim> /dev/sdb5            3634        5822    17576960   83  Linux
<user92223> looks like /dev/sdb3
<delldim> ok
<user92223> since you already have /dev/sdb5 mounted on /media/disk and it's empty (you say).
<delldim> ya it was empy when i clicked on the lubuntu 12.04 directory
<user92223> strange becuse it says /dev/sdb5 is 17% full.
<delldim> ahh it says cant enter folder
<user92223> so it's either sdb3 or sdb5
<delldim> media/disk/Lubuntu 12.04
<user92223> you would need to mount them and explore the directories.
<delldim> ya how do i mount them?
<user92223> try this:   ls -a /media/disk/Lu*
<delldim> ok says no such file or directory
<delldim> and cannot access it
<delldim> ls: cannot access /media/disk/Lu*: No such file or directory
<user92223> is that Lubuntu or lubuntu (lower case?)
<delldim> the directory is titled Lubuntu 12.04 amd64 so Uppercase on L
<delldim> in my sda disk i get this error message Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<delldim> i dont know if that affects this
<delldim> sda is where i have win7
<user92223> i'm thinking:  Mount sdb3 and see what's there.  Not sure why you can't access sdb5 on /media/disk/Lubuntu*
<delldim> ok
<delldim> how do i mount it?
<user92223> mkdir /media/disk2
<user92223> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb3 /media/disk2
<user92223> cd /media/disk2
<user92223> ls
<delldim> i got this error:
<delldim> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<delldim>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<delldim>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<user92223> ah. thought so.. change ext4 to whatever filesystem you have such as ext3 or whatever.
<delldim> yes but i have ext4
<user92223> did you put a space between ext4 and /dev/sdb3 ?
<user92223> and use your su command
<delldim> yes i copied it
<delldim> yes im in root
<delldim> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb3 /media/disk
<user92223> actually:   /media/disk2
<delldim> mkdir worked
<delldim> oh so how exactly do i do it?
<delldim> mount -t ext4 /media/disk
<delldim> ?
<delldim> mount -t ext4 /media/disk2
<user92223> yes.
<user92223> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb3 /media/disk2
<user92223> that "should" mount it.
<delldim> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<delldim>        mount -h                 : print this help
<delldim>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<delldim> then i got this
<delldim> lastly:
<delldim> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<delldim> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<delldim> Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
<user92223> it's probably NOT sdb3 then..Looks like a blank extended partition.
<user92223> Go back to sdb5.
<delldim> ok try the same only replacing it with sdb5 ?
<user92223> first unmount it
<user92223> umount /dev/sdb3
<user92223> then try again.
<delldim> ya except it was never mounted
<user92223> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /media/disk2
<delldim> i got not mounted now when i tried to unmount using umount /dev/sdb3
<user92223> ok.  Mount it like i said above.
<delldim> ok nothign happened
<delldim> just a new # promtp
<delldim> means it was mounted i guess
<user92223> cd /media/disk2
<user92223> try to enter the filesystem now.
<delldim> ok im in disk2 now
<delldim> i did an ls -l and the usual filesystem was listed, boot,usr and os on
<user92223> ok..now you got to find your xorg config file.
<delldim> using locate?
<delldim> result:
<delldim> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<user92223> know how to use a cli text editor?
<user92223> or use your gui text editor.
<user92223> leafpad usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.confd
<user92223> (change leafpad to whatever editor you have)
<delldim> i usually use nano
<delldim> for low level editing
<user92223> nano usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.confd
<delldim> file is empty
<user92223> was that the same file you edited before?
<user92223> the file where you added hdmi as the default?
<delldim> no it cant file the 10 monitor file
<delldim> it only locates two xorg.conf.d files
<delldim> u forgot the . in confd
<delldim> but i tried nano usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf.d aswell and still just an empty file
<delldim> i did save the file cos i checked it before i rebooted
<user92223> What files are listed here?    ls -a  /media/disk2/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d      ??
<user92223> (don't add the ??)
<delldim> this is what i found using locate:
<delldim> [root@localhost ~]# locate *.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/dracut.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/oddjobd.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/prelink.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/reader.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d
<delldim> /etc/polkit-1/nullbackend.conf.d
<delldim> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> /usr/share/doc/oddjob-0.30/sample/etc/oddjobd.conf.d
<user92223> err...you're looking into CentOS's filesystem.
<delldim> ok
<user92223> you need to look into /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> so we mounted my current OS
<user92223> show me what files are in that directory above.
<delldim> in X11 is :
<delldim> drwxr-xr-x. 62 root root  4096 Apr 23  2012 locale
<delldim> lrwxrwxrwx.  1 root root    16 Jan  9 22:36 rgb.txt -> /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<delldim> -rw-r--r--.  1 root root 41495 Mar  2  2012 XErrorDB
<delldim> drwxr-xr-x. 10 root root  4096 Jan 10 12:21 xkb
<delldim> -rw-r--r--.  1 root root  8305 Mar  7  2012 xman.help
<delldim> drwxr-xr-x.  2 root root  4096 Jan 10 13:34 xorg.conf.d
<user92223> what's in xorg.conf.d  ?
<delldim> [root@localhost xorg.conf.d]# ls -l
<delldim> total 32
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 1099 Aug 29 02:14 10-evdev.conf
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  349 Jan 10 13:34 10-monitor.conf
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  590 Jun 14  2012 11-evdev-quirks.conf
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  364 Jun 14  2012 11-evdev-trackpoint.conf
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  956 Aug 31 02:03 50-synaptics.conf
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  115 Jun 14  2012 50-vmmouse.conf
<user92223> bingo.
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  842 Oct 16 07:51 50-wacom.conf
<delldim> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root  590 Aug 31 02:02 51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<delldim> ahh there
<delldim> i saw it
<user92223> see 10-monitor.conf
<user92223> Do this:
<delldim> im in the file now
<delldim> with nano
<user92223> nano /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<delldim> ya im in already;)
<delldim> i changed it to DVI-I-2
<delldim> in device
<user92223> cool..don't forget to save ;- )
<delldim> ya it makes sence using DVI-I-2 cos it says connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 510
<user92223> hope it works
<delldim> it looks like its this that is used for connection
<delldim> thnx ok i will reboot and let you know
<user92223> ok
<delldim> and not recovery but the regualr one
<delldim> i also have to edit the grub file to set nomodeset so i dont have to change in each time in the grub menu;)
<delldim> otherwise i get a freeze and some color stripes
<delldim> probably to do with the hardware graphics card not supprting quite splash
<delldim> still black screen
<delldim> u there;)
<user92223> ok..that's no good.  I can only suggest restoring that file back to it's default.
<user92223> however it was when you booted in last. (if you can remember).
<delldim> well there must be something i mistyped
<delldim> i could try accesing it again
<user92223> what was the device before you edited it.
<delldim> mounting it
<delldim> it was empty or said <put your device name here> i think
<user92223> i think we created that file..so just delete it i'd say
<delldim> ya but its not there now
<delldim> it found 0 files when i re entered the xorg.conf.d directory
<user92223> cd /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<user92223> then delete 10-monitor.conf
<delldim> yes except is empty in that directory
<user92223> sure the /dev/sdb3 is mounted?
<user92223> sorry sdb5
<user92223> when you reboot it probably unmounted sdb5
<user92223> you must be very frustrated by now ;- )
<user92223> oh the joys of linux..
<delldim> lol
<user92223> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /media/disk2
<delldim> ok just checked again and its empty
<delldim> so i need to remount it
<user92223> yes
<delldim> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /media/disk2
<delldim> [root@localhost xorg.conf.d]# ls -l
<delldim> total 0
<delldim> [root@localhost xorg.conf.d]
<delldim> still nothing
<delldim> i mounted it when i was in xorg.conf.d dir
<user92223> shouldn't matter.  Do this:
<user92223> ls -a /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> [root@localhost xorg.conf.d]# ls -a
<delldim> .  ..
<delldim> [root@localhost xorg.conf.d]#
<delldim> if i do the entire ls -a /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d or la -l /media... i get no such file or directory
<delldim> i have to manually cd to the directory
<user92223> sorry i made a mistake. do this:
<delldim> i have to use / to get to some dir and just cd on others
<user92223> ls -a /media/disk2/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> root@localhost ~]# ls -a /media/disk2/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<delldim> .   10-evdev.conf    11-evdev-quirks.conf      50-synaptics.conf  50-wacom.conf
<delldim> ..  10-monitor.conf  11-evdev-trackpoint.conf  50-vmmouse.conf    51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<delldim> so that one worked
<delldim> i also see the file there
<delldim> but how do i access it
<user92223> rm s -a /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<user92223> sorry..don't do that.
<delldim> ok i didnt;)
<user92223> correction:   rm  /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<user92223> That should delete the problem file.
<delldim> [root@localhost ~]# rm  /media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<delldim> rm: cannot remove `/media/disk/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf': No such file or directory
<user92223>  rm  /media/disk2/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<user92223> try that.
<delldim> ok that worked
<delldim> i wrote yes
<user92223> good. that file should be deleted and can reboot.
<delldim> thnx;)
<user92223> i would install the nvidia proprietary drivers after reboot.
<delldim> i just dont understand what i mistyped
<delldim> yes i will do that
<user92223> me either..wierd..  Need an xorg expert
<delldim> yes
<delldim> ok so reeboting and installing additional drivers
<user92223> All the best.  Hope it works this time.
<delldim> without editing the xorg file right+
<delldim> ?
<delldim> just the drivers?
<user92223> yeah...you can install nvidia proprietary from the menu (if your driver is available).
<delldim> k;)
<delldim> ok back in lubuntu
<delldim> so where do i find the drivers
<user92223> menu > preferences > additional drivers
<delldim> ok thnx
<delldim> dialog box appeared and it says no prop drivers are in use on this system
<user92223> what's your nvidia card?
<delldim> below are three options
<delldim> gt 630
<user92223> what options are displayed?
<delldim> first is post release, second is beta and third is also betas
<delldim> first beta is 304 second 310
<delldim> 310 is the latest probably
<user92223> They're your drivers id say.
<delldim> the 310 ?
<user92223> i'm just checking
<user92223> but i'm guessing....Yes.
<delldim> ok so i select that one and activate driver by clicking radio button where it says driver is not activated?
<user92223> yes.
<delldim> ok i chose 310 and its downloading
<delldim> and installing
<delldim> thats the one for windows 7 also
<delldim> its their newest
<user92223> well that would be it.
<user92223> hopefully it will support all your resolutions.
<delldim> ok i need to restart
<delldim> to get it to work;)
<delldim> so back in a bit;)
<user92223> k
<delldim> it worked!
<delldim> thanks:)
<user92223> good.
<delldim> well this was different;)
<delldim> a new lubuntu world
<user92223> how's the resolutions?
<delldim> delldim@delldim-Dell-DXP061:~$ xrandr
<delldim> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
<delldim> DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<delldim> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<delldim> DVI-I-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<delldim> HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<delldim> DVI-I-3 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 510
<user92223> interesting...DVI-I-3.
<delldim> so now that is fixed the things left are the mysterious netbsd
<delldim> and testing dragonflybsd
<delldim> ;)
<delldim> yes it connected to a new DVi
<user92223> so it's DVI-I-3.  Not HDMI-I-2
<user92223> the device.
<delldim> yes
<delldim> i use dvi and not hdmi so i need to get a hold of a hdmi cable
<user92223> that would explain why hdmi wasn't showing
<delldim> yep
<delldim> but i doubt there is a difference between them;)
<delldim> do i get sharper contrast with hdmi ?
<user92223> don't know. never used hdmi.
<user92223> I'm an old school vga guy.
<delldim> lol
<delldim> hehe
<delldim> a little detail there
<delldim> well i have to say that i do get sharp contrast using my dvi
<delldim> but would be fun to test hdmi of course;)
<delldim> to compare
<user92223> yes.. My laptop has hdmi but my monitors are vga. ( i buy them cheap)
<delldim> oh so how does that work when one got a hmdi laptop and hdmi cabel versus a hdmi cabel and vga laptop
<delldim> i mean vga monitor
<delldim> i thought u had to have the same vga to vga and hdmi to hdmi
<user92223> you can get a hdmi to vga adapter. But my laptop has vga output also so I use that.
<delldim> ok;)
<delldim> the best result is a hdmi output from the monitor and a hdmi cable ?
<user92223> yeah, i'd say so.
<delldim> ok;)
<user92223> hdmi output from pc to hdmi monitor.
<user92223> So that's a success story. Time for me to shutdown. Past midnight here.  Bye.
<delldim> hehe
<delldim> back now
<delldim> i had to get food
<delldim> ok so see you later then
<delldim> ;)
<delldim> thanks for your help
<tramm> This is getting strange, the translation site http://pootle.lxde.bsnet.se/ is down for ages already
<tramm> Is LXDE alive at all? http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_translate_LXDE_components gives no other directions how to translate...
<holstein> tramm: this is not an lxde channel.. its lubuntu, which uses LXDE
<holstein> tramm: i find LXDE has issues like any other small un-funded community run project.. maybe not being able to pay bills, or secure URL's
<holstein> tramm: lubuntu is alive.. LXDE is alive.. its open, and its an open community project, so LXDE is as alive as we make it
<tramm> holstein, thanks for replying, but I'm trying to translate Lubuntu and I have already asked in LXDE channels for weeks.
<holstein> tramm: LXDE is not lubuntu
<holstein> tramm: maybe this will help.. they are 2 different projects.. if you want to help with translation on lubuntu, this is a good start
<holstein> LXDE is a different project
<tramm> holstein, why do you keep repeating that?
<tramm> Lubuntu translation page refers to LXDE translations
<holstein> tramm: because you stated "i have been trying to translate for lubuntu and asking in LXDE support channels"
<tramm> holstein, I still don't get your point
<holstein> tramm: LXDE support channels dont have anything to do with lubuntu
<holstein> tramm: lubuntu just uses LXDE
<tramm> Lubuntu uses LXDE and refers to LXDE translation instructions for translating Lubuntu
<holstein> tramm: sure, but we dont share those development resources
<tramm> holstein, are you suggesting that Lubuntu uses LXDE but doesn't care about it?
<holstein> tramm: if you want to translate for lubuntu, then this is the place.. otherwise asking at LXDE is not going to work
<holstein> tramm: its not that they dont care about it,.. its a different project
<tramm> holstein, ok, let's do it this way... Yes, I want to translate Lubuntu very much! Help me!
<holstein> tramm: ok.. stop asking in LXDE channels
<holstein> tramm: /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations
<holstein> and ignore, or report the ones that are not working.. such as the LXDE specific ones
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Category:Translations is a nice list of upstream dev's
<greenwolf> was there a #lubuntu community meeting today in IRC?
<holstein> greenwolf: xubuntu
<greenwolf> i see so it was xubuntu that was having the community meeting not lubuntu?
<greenwolf> well thanks for clearing that up form e
<holstein> greenwolf: i saw the xubuntu meeting.. and i didnt see a lubuntu meeting.. if there were a lubuntu meeting, i would expect it in #lubuntu-offtopic
<greenwolf> okthanks
<greenwolf> i just got a copy of the log
<ioria> lub 12.04 gnome-mplayer works but clementine not. help plese. thnax
<holstein> ioria: sure.. in what way? what doesnt work? and how?... launch from terminal and see if there is any helpful output..
<ioria> ok ...
<ioria> it's very long the output ..... :-(
<holstein> ioria: usually i just read it and see if any of it makes sense, or a share it here with pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> holstein : it complains about icons missing or something like that .... the mp3 file start but no sound
<holstein> ioria: feel free and share/elaborate
<holstein> ioria: or, just use another player
<ioria> holstein : i'm installing pastebinit
<holstein> ioria: or, just share the URL of the pastebin
<holstein> you dont need to install pastebinit, though you can if you'd like
<ioria> holstein : how to use pastebinit ? please
<holstein> ioria: i dont.. i just past the URL
<holstein> i go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> i paste in what i want to share...
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517781/
<holstein> i press the "paste" button, and copy past the URL to the IRC
<ioria> ok
<ioria> holstein : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517789/
<ioria> in this way ?
<holstein> looks good
<ioria> yep.... so ? my pc is very old ...
<ioria> pentium 3 e ram pc133
<holstein> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=2991
<holstein> ioria: are you up to date with upgrades?
<ioria> sure ... i installed yesterday
<holstein> ioria: are you upgraded though?
<ioria> with netinstall from a mini iso
<holstein> ioria: did you search for and apply upgrades?
<ioria> yes
<holstein> ioria: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? or something like that?
<ioria> come again, please ?
<ioria> oh.... yes
<holstein> where did you get clementine? the default repos?
<ioria> sholud upgrade to 12.10 ?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> apt-get i add medibuntu repo
<holstein> ioria: i wouldnt upgrade due to one piece of software.. with this little troubleshooting
<ioria> i agree
<Unit193> And if it is a P3, I'd bet not PAE.
<ioria> when i touch the progressibe bar of clementine i heard something
<holstein> i would use VLC on that hardware
<Unit193> ioria: type   grep pae /proc/cpuinfo    and see if you have any output real quick.
<holstein> or cvlc
<ioria> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 mmx fxsr sse up
<ioria> Unit193:
<holstein> i get clementine : Depends: libchromaprint0 (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<ioria> well... gnome-mplayer is good but i had to remove mplayer2 and add mplayer
<Unit193> Wow.  So your hardware is actually compatible with the next version.
<ioria> sure :------------------)
<ioria> and it's great ... do you want my lspci ?
<holstein> Unit193: can you install clementine in 12.04?
<Unit193> holstein: The simulation works.
<holstein> Unit193: whats the sim flag again?
<Unit193> holstein: -s
<holstein> "that was easy"
<Unit193> Never used clementine, and not on 12.04 either.  I'd check volume, and see if pulse is installed.
<holstein> Unit193: the sim worked for me too
<holstein> now its working.. i think i had issue on my end...
<holstein> i'll have to come back to it though.. im running late..
#lubuntu 2013-01-11
<xiaoy> I just installed chinese language support, installed all the input methods and set it right, but in lubuntu i cannot start ibus (the input method)
<xiaoy> nobody has had experience with that?
<xiaoy> ok, so eventually i found the solution for ibus not showing in lubuntu. for people interested, here there is the solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1041933
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1041933 in ibus (Ubuntu) "IBUS does not open when selected from menu or applications from within filemanager (PCmanfm )" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<poq> Cannot run paros proxy under lubuntu 12.04 => error http://paste.kde.org/643646/ What could be a problem?
<BWMerlin> I am having an issue with Chrome sometimes opening when clicking on hyperlinks or external programmes opening web pages even though firefox has been set as the default browser
<BWMerlin> how do i stop this from happening?/
<inductiveload> BWMerlin: how did you set firefox as default?
<BWMerlin> both in the browser and in the preferred applications
<BWMerlin> I think when I choose firefox as default browser at first launch it set it in preferred applications
<inductiveload> can you do xdg-settings set default-web-browser firefox.desktop
<BWMerlin> inductiveload: xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<xiaoy> Hi, is there a good guide on how to add icons on lxpannel?
<inductiveload> BWMerlin: hmm, then i'm not sure (i'm 80% sure I did that on my machine, which I don't have to hand here)
<xiaoy> ok, find out by myself...
<inductiveload> xiaoy: in what way? you mean a quick lauch area?
<xiaoy> yea, i found out already, tkz :)
<inductiveload> okeydokey
<BWMerlin> right click, add/remove panel item, panel applet, application launcher and then add what ever you like
<BWMerlin> inductiveload: thanks for the help
<xiaoy> inductiveload, BWMerlin tkz
<xiaoy> another question, how is called the screenshot taker in lubuntu? i need to install it
<inductiveload> xiaoy: "scrot"
<xiaoy> inductiveload, thank you
<inductiveload> you should be able to just press "print screen" on the keyboard
<xiaoy> inductiveload, something more "graphic"?
<xiaoy> :)
<xiaoy> shutter seems a bit heavy on my machine, dunno, maybe i should give it a try...
<xiaoy> if i can't find anything lighter
<xiaoy> maybe a scrot frontend would be great...
<xiaoy> what about gscreenshot?
<inductiveload> xiaoy: i just use scrot, i rarely need to use it anyway
<inductiveload> i have used shutter but it's loaded with useless junk
<inductiveload> no idea about others, sorry
<xiaoy> inductiveload, np thank you
<BWMerlin> how long does it take for nvidia drivers to make it into the repo once they have been released?
<Name141> why isn't the 4670 picked up on 12.10 , but is on the LTS (For the ATi drivers)
<Akhilleus> ciao sono chi aiuta una ragazza a installare la stampante?????
<Akhilleus> nessun italiano???
<guest638> Hi, using Ubuntu 12.10, I want to get minimal lubuntu desktop (without abiword, sylpheed, chromium, etc) so I installed lubuntu-core package. Is that enough? How do I login to lxde now?
<rasta_lubuntu> hi i have a prob can anyone help me
<rasta_lubuntu> i have win 7 client and linux lubuntu smb server
<rasta_lubuntu> i can connect to the shares but i cant see the linux shares in the network area in win7
#lubuntu 2013-01-12
<SunMoonStar1> Hi I have been using Lubuntu for 3-4 days but last night the lxpanel started acting up. The icons normally in the bottom right like the shutdown, time, and battery level icons dissapeared. I played with the applets and was able to get them to appear by unchecking 'stretch' on the spacer applet. However, those icons are now pressed up against the rest of the tray icons rather than being pressed into the bottom right. I can't get it fixed.
<SunMoonStar1> in fact.. it seems that if i check stretch on any applet at all, any applet after that checked applet dissapears
<SunMoonStar1> anyone here?
<SunMoonStar1> I got kicked off. Did anyone answer my question about the lxpanel weirdness?
<tramm> SunMoonStar1, no
<SunMoonStar1> tramm: thanks
<SunMoonStar1> I tried googling and can't find my problem
<tramm> SunMoonStar1, have you tried to delete the settings of lxpanel and start from scratch?
<SunMoonStar1> tramm: not delete, no, i tried to replace the config file with the default config file
<SunMoonStar1> ill try to delete tho now
<tramm> SunMoonStar1, bad advice?
<SunMoonStar1> so I I removed ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/config and ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel and restarted and the problem remains
<tramm> good luck experimenting
<SunMoonStar1> tramm: thanks for the suggestion anyways
<SunMoonStar1> any good way of getting a global menu with lxde?
<ioria> hi. holstein ... are you here ?
<ioria> Unite193 ?
<ioria> Unit193 ?
<BWMerlin> Nvidia has updated their official driver release, how long does it take for that then to appear in the ubuntu repositories?
<BWMerlin> When I open system information and benchmark nothing much happens
<BWMerlin> I get two grey windows with no information
<molgrum> hi, can i install lubuntu without a gui?
<holstein> molgrum: if i wanted lubuntu without a gui, i would install ubuntuserver, or ubuntu minimal
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<molgrum> no i mean the installation should be no gui
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu... but with LXDE (and other defaults).. to get lubuntu without the GUI would be just ubuntu with no gui
<holstein> ubuntusever is a good place to start. or the minimal iso
<molgrum> ok i'll try minimal
<holstein> unless you mean you want to install with the alternate iso
<holstein> the text based installer
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<molgrum> yes exactly
<holstein> the alternate iso is listed there
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ if you prefer 12.10
<molgrum> thank you
<zleap> hi can someone help me with vnc please ?
<Silverlion> zleap: what's the matter?
<zleap> just installed tightvncserver on my netbook
<zleap> set a password
<zleap> on the client side what do I enter as the user name,  i am guessing the password of a user on the remote system
<zleap> vncserver didn't ask me to specify  user name
<Silverlion> hang on
<zleap> ok
<Silverlion> zleap: sorry ... no answer :(
<zleap> ok
<Silverlion> try over at #ubuntu-beginners-team
<zleap> ok thanks
#lubuntu 2013-01-13
<cje_> Hi, I would like to install Lubuntu to a CD, but my CDs are only 700 MB, and Xubuntu is 715 MB of ISO.  What should I do?
<cje_> oops, I meant Lubuntu, not Xubuntu
<holstein> cje_: same... USB stick or DVD
<holstein> OR, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ,get the minimal install image, burn that to CD, and add what you want/need
<Mobil> hi. when I try to mount an external drive, it mounts to /media/media/xxx.. this is on 12.04 ..I had 11.10 before and it didn't do that
<Mobil> it would just mount to /media/xxx
<blaze_> hello
<blaze_> anyone
<blaze_> here
<delldim> how can i change directory and access files from anopther partition, ek from sda1 to sda3 or to sdb1
<orbitus> from the terminal?
<delldim> yes
<delldim> ;)
<delldim> im using LXTerminal;)
<orbitus> you mean like the command cd?
<delldim> yes
<delldim> or any command that can get me to view directories and access files
<orbitus> ls to list the files within the directory
<delldim> yes
<delldim> but how to change to other partitions and view and access files
<delldim> ls just gives me a list on the current partition
<orbitus> try cd and then that directory
<delldim> but i need to get to another partition
<delldim> i cant do that with ls and cd
<orbitus> like to go up a level
<delldim> well get to sda1 to sda3 or sdb1 - if that is going up a level then yes
<orbitus> can you see them in your file explorer?
<delldim> yes
<delldim> but its faster to use a command line actually
<orbitus> well find the full link to it, something like /usr/sda1
<delldim> ok and then i use cd?
<orbitus> yeah, like cd /usr/sda1
<delldim> ok thnx
<orbitus> np, i think its /media that its in
<delldim> ok:)
<delldim> i have another question too. I once installed my bootloaders on the root sda/sdb but then one of the linux os'es disappeared from the grub menu and updating the grub didnt change it so i installed the bootloaders on separate partitions and then it worked. I read its best to install them on the root but how do i get that top work?
<orbitus> from my experience it hasn't affected anything for me, as long as it works
<delldim> hmm so how come it overwrites the previous grub menu items when installing it on the root sda/sdb?
<roasted> hello friends
<zleap> hello
<roasted> Question - I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and then installed LXDE on top. I'm trying to set up automatic login, but even though I edited /etc/lxdm/default.conf to auto log in as me, it won't work. Eh?
<mysteriousdarren> roasted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<roasted> mysteriousdarren: that info is OLD...
<holstein> roasted: did it work?
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=104666 is an option
<holstein> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=268171
#lubuntu 2014-01-06
<jtayloy3222> Hey man, which app utility is used to backup Lubuntu 13.10?
<Jaybot> i need help with permissions
<ianorlin> permissons on what?
<Jaybot> i have a webserver with lubuntu
<Jaybot> i remote into it using ftp/ssh
<Jaybot> when i update the site using ftp, apache can no longer serve up the pages
 * ianorlin isn't good with those maybe someone else
<Jaybot> ok thanks anyway :)
<Jaybot> This guide looks promising: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68007/configuring-permissions-for-ftp-and-apache
<Jaybot> but i'm afraid to run through taht without some help
<ianorlin> were you reloading apache?
<Jaybot> oh no
<Jaybot> haha hang on let me try that
<Jaybot> is it            sudo service apache2 reload                 or           sudo service apache2 restart                 aka what's the difference?
<ianorlin> in the askubuntu answer you linked I think it was sudo  /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Jaybot> ok so reload happened, but there is still a permissions issue on the page I just ftp copied over
<ianorlin> I need more than a permissons issue?
<Jaybot> would you like go to a pm? I can show you my webpage and the particulars
<ianorlin> not really as then others can't jump in to help
<Jaybot> ok
<Jaybot> sec i'll provide some info
<Jaybot> there is a link at the bottom of www.vancitynetworking.com
<Jaybot> it's called 'eflyer' and apache can't host it for what i think is a permissions issue. I think I have to do a chown type command to give apache permission
<Jaybot> another command that is useful is   ls -al       it shows the file permissions
<Jaybot> but i dont really know what i'm doing :/
<ianorlin> does it work on localhost?
<Jaybot> on my main development pc it works fine
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions shows info on file permissons
<Jaybot> but when I ftp copy it to my webserver that link doesn't work
<Jaybot> ok thanks
<Jaybot> what's up zombie hoffa, are you in Calgary?
<Unit193> Are they jaybot:jaybot 644 when you transfer them?
<Jaybot> the file that works fine is:             -rw-rwxr--  1 www-data www-data    211 Jan  5 21:06 index.html
<Jaybot> the directory whose contents can't be read is:                drwx--S---  2 human    www-data   4096 Jan  5 20:31 eflyer
<Jaybot> it appears the group        www-data doesn't have read or execute privileges to the directory
<Jaybot> could that be the problem?
<Jaybot> apache2 is part of the www-data group
<Jaybot> I'm looking for a command that will "add read+write permissions" for the "group www-data" to the "directory eflyer and all it's contents"
<Jaybot> and i'm getting close, just reading this documentation
<ianorlin> have you read man chmod
<Jaybot> idk i dont think so
<ianorlin> that is the command but you should read manual so you learn it for yourself
<Jaybot> will do thanks
<Jaybot> Got it, thanks for the advice and the link ianorlin :)
<ianorlin> you're welcome
<Jaybot> goodnight folks
<ianorlin> goodnight
<koell> How to autostart applications on lubuntu at start up? I tried .desktop files in .config/autostart but no application in there starts.
<koell> How can I autostart applications in lubuntu? All those methods on http://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu didn't work. :(
<koell> ok got it >>> http://askubuntu.com/a/377407
<harmem> hi, is this the correct place to ask about issues with the ppc version?
<luckydb> hello guys, does it work for anybody lubuntu touchscreen and onboard keyboard?
<luckydb> (onboard:15515): ERROR **: AT-SPI: COuldn't connect to accessibility bus
<E8newallm> Is it possible to download the entire Lubuntu source code anywhere?
<holstein> E8newallm: the source is available for anything in the source repository.. you can also download the entire iso anytime... there is no "click here to download the entire source of everything" button, since, that would be a challenge to maintain
<holstein> E8newallm: you might want to just download a live CD, and poke around in a package manager.. though, you can likely browse whatever you are looking for without being on the live CD
<holstein> E8newallm: the repos are the main ubuntu ones, so there will be no "lubuntu" specific ones needed
<E8newallm> I was more after like the source code of the live disk
<holstein> E8newallm: you can download the live disc
<E8newallm> Like the basic ubuntu/lubuntu installation
<E8newallm> is the live disk source code?
<holstein> E8newallm: im not sure what you are after
<holstein> E8newallm: the build scripts?
<E8newallm> Ermm
<E8newallm> Nah
<E8newallm> Is there no base linux/lubuntu system?
<holstein> E8newallm: linux is the kernel.. lubuntu is an official variant of ubuntu
<holstein> E8newallm: the source for everything is in the repositories
<E8newallm> Ah right ok
<E8newallm> Is there a list anywhere of what software lubuntu is made of?
<E8newallm> As in what software lubuntu uses on top of linux to make a bare system?
<holstein> E8newallm: linux is just the kernel.. it uses the main ubuntu repositories.. official sources from the ubuntu repositories
<E8newallm> (Sorry if I'm not describing myself well :P)
<holstein> E8newallm: there is not "bare system".. just whatever gets put together from the sources
<holstein> !mini | E8newallm is as close to a bare system on an iso that i know of
<ubottu> E8newallm is as close to a bare system on an iso that i know of: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/lubuntu-desktop describes the lubuntu-desktop metapackage.. but there would be more packages in the lubuntu distro
<E8newallm> I think they're what I'm after
<holstein> one could download the live CD, and load up a package manager, such as synaptic, and look and see what is installed
<holstein> there will be lots of dependencies and lib's that may not be listed there that will be pulled in as well
<holstein> E8newallm: i need to run.. feel free and ask in #ubuntu , if its slow here, and you ned to know something about packages in general
<E8newallm> Alright, thanks for your help, I think that minimal was what I'm after :0
<E8newallm> :)*
<Hutch> Hello #Lubuntu
<Hutch> I thought there was a centre for setting in lubuntu. Must have got mixed up with the software center
<Hutch> *settings
<Hutch> interesting. I never knew that
<ianorlin> there was but it was just links to programs
<ianorlin> any setting in partiuclar you want to change?
<Hutch> Hi ianorlin touchpad scrolling  to 2 fingers
<Hutch> the side scroller does my head in. I keep going to the 2nd desktop or in game it zooms in/out
<Hutch> I'm thinking I'll need to install synaptics
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKhxT5AHqP4 shows configuring touchpad I am not that expiernced
<ianorlin> terminal based synclient is installed
<Hutch> ok thanks ianorlin
<Hutch> I have installed gsynaptics and disabled continuous edge scrolling but I can still edge scroll :-(
<ianorlin> Hutch do you mean enabled?
<Hutch> I uncheckeed enable
<ianorlin> oh
<ianorlin> is there an apply button you have to hit?
<Hutch> but it still allows me to do it
<Hutch> Nope just check boxes but let me re check
<Hutch> nope. There's an ok button (I pressed it) but no luck
<Hutch> there is a two finger scroll option but it makes no sense if you can still scroll with one finger
<Hutch> I'll reboot
<Hutch> brb
<ianorlin> ok
<Hutch> Eureka
<Hutch> Wasn't the obvious cont edge scrolling option but the slightly less obv enable vertical scrolling option :)
<ianorlin> ah
<Hutch> http://gyazo.com/161bb03e34c0a16528f7f24027814c26
<Hutch> ^^screenshot using gyazo. a neat little screen capture app I found yesterday
<ianorlin> lubuntu has scrot which you can launch from the terminal installed by default
<Hutch> no more annoying accidental edge scrolling :-D My life is once more complete and fulfilling......Well nearly ;-)
<Hutch> Thanks ianorlin GL with your interview ;)
#lubuntu 2014-01-07
<holstein> Subroutine: use which ever you like
<holstein> Subroutine: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice
<holstein> Subroutine: it is likely that some folks who dont know that, or dont realize libre is the moder fork of the same project are suggesting openoffice
<ianorlin> I haven't noticed much difference and have used both
<Subroutine> im staying with libre coz it did the job, i just wondered if there are any good reasons for one or other
<Subroutine> *one over other
<holstein> Subroutine: there is a good reason for libre, since it is the modern fork of the other project.. assuming you want the latest
<ianorlin> both allow me to do what I want and both have a pdf button
<Subroutine> cheers guys :)
<Hutch> I think openoffice is a new product 'apache open office'. I am interested as my workplace 'NHS' is the largest employer inhe OOo the UK and tried to replace ms office with OOo
<Hutch> I may be wrong but if apache open office is different from Open Office Org I would be interested as the OOo for windows was not great
<hardboot> Is lubuntu 14.04 qt or gtk2 or gtk3 based, if i remember pcman didn't like gtk3 any more than 2 so he went qt and merged with razrqt
<Hutch> It had not been maintained since 2010
<Unit193> Apache OpenOffice is what it is now, Oracle gave OpenOffice.org to Apache.
<hardboot> libre office is in pretty much every repo
<Unit193> It's being developed, so it isn't quite the same.
<Unit193> Yep.
<Subroutine> Hutch: i did think its the same think. i used aoo in windows some time ago and it worked ok for me.
<hardboot> anyone using 14.04?
<Unit193> hardboot: GTK2/3
<Hutch> I would like to try it then if Apache maintain it
<hardboot> LXDE-Qt Lubuntu is probally a 15.04 thing
<hardboot> not this year i'm guessing
<Hutch> Subroutine: in our work experience there were some random problems with fonts and margins which put our management off OOo
<hardboot> the codebase of ooo is a mess
<Hutch> hardboot siduction seems to be leading the LXDE/Razor QT front but I wasn't overly impressed although I like the prospect
<hardboot> Ya it's so early, not usabel yet
<hardboot> The potential is great though
<Unit193> LXQT is way too early to use yet.
<hardboot> I wonder when it'll be good to go, 15.04/15.10 I guess
<Hutch> Just some issues I have with the debian style installation and some software choices for me
<hardboot> Not this year for lubuntu unless a massive amount of workwent into it for 14.10
<hardboot> who's the gtx lxde maintainer now
<Hutch> I would like to see what lubuntu could do with RQT
<hardboot> Isn't rqt kinda too minimal
<hardboot> you'd have to bring in a lot
<holstein> razorQT works great
<Hutch> I dropped Mint when they dropped LXDE for cinnamon/MATE. They're not bad now but I needed simpler low res hogging DE then
<hardboot> OH razor, i though you meant the embedded QT
<hardboot> ya razor is pretty neat
<Hutch> Razor QT has great potential if LXDE devs can use it well
<hardboot> let's use enlightenment base for lxde HUE
<Hutch> nice idea
<hardboot> isnt E a 1-man show
<hardboot> although lxde and razor are to pretty much
<hardboot> lots of little desktops/wms/des, too bad the devs couldn't work together
<hardboot> lxde-razor is great because both devs seem competent so with the manpower merged, mmm
<Hutch> enlightenment offers great choice  but it's a mess for noobs to negotiate and the best example Bodhiuses a non logical package management system imo
<holstein> you can use whatever you like.. synaptic, etc..
<Hutch> Bottom line these days is most people don't want to have to install an os on their machines
<hardboot> heh, people reinstall windows all the time
<Hutch> They don't do it on mobiles or tablets so it has to be simple
<Subroutine> Hutch: most people have no clue about technology
<hardboot> gnome is simple gone autism, why can't i sjut drag the bar and bits around, why must i script everything in extensions
<hardboot> according to the education department computer literacy has gone DOWN
<Hutch> same for cinnamon
<Hutch> I read that Subroutine. Where are you from?
<hardboot> cinnamon is gnome gone casua
<holstein> people buy computers.. not many install operating systems
<Hutch> yup
<Subroutine> Hutch: slovakia
<hardboot> A lot of people know have reinstalled windows at some point :P
<holstein> hardboot: not really
<Hutch> and they're cheap enough to be disposable/replaceable
<holstein> hardboot: they purchased the machine with windows..
<holstein> we should take this to the appropriate channel.. #lubuntu-offtopic
<Hutch> soz I thought it was.my bad
<harmem> has anybody had any luck with getting 3d acceleration working on a powerbook5,6? 2D seems to be working flawlessly (absolutely no slowdown in the UI etc) but I keep getting this with glxgears http://pastie.org/pastes/8606534/text
<hardboot> which gpu?
<hardboot> ahh r300
<hardboot> I have that gpu and it works on x86, must be some ppc bug
<hardboot> It used to work on PPC fine
<hardboot> it sounds like a lib is missing
<harmem> I tried rerolling my own mesa in /opt/xorg and updating LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH appropriately but it just complained about swrast suddenly having the same undefined symbol in addition to r300
<harmem> hmm ok
<hardboot> >libGL: Can't open configuration file
<hardboot> afiak a config should be auto generated
<harmem> using driconf to make one doesn't make a difference, and afaik drirc is the important one it expects
<harmem>  /drirc*
<harmem> ugh, /etc/drirc*
<koell> global menu for lubuntu/lxde would be cool!
<koell> any new features in 14.04?
<bkm_> i got xrander to work with my two-headed video card. (i specified a virtual desktop in xorg.conf) i now have one screen with the lubuntu window manager and the other with openbook. also, synergy only knows about one of these two monitors. is there a more lubuntu-specific way to get multi-head cards to show a continuous deskspace? I would settle for just having the same window manager on each monitor
<hardboot> It's funny, the only problem with lubuntu 14.04 is there's 2 wifi icons, and i can't figure out why
<hardboot> everything else works fine
<Unit193> Kind of sounds like Debian 728527.
<ubottu> Debian bug 728527 in openbox "openbox-xdg-autostart is executed twice" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/728527
<Unit193> But, you should have the proper version of openbox.
<hardboot> Fixed in versions openbox/3.5.2-5, openbox/3.5.2-6
<hardboot> well, i'm running 3.5.2-6, it ain't fixed
<hardboot> must be some other cause, or a regression, or a conflicty thing
<ianorlin> is this in trusty?
<hardboot> ya
<ianorlin> with network monitors
<hardboot> well there's 2 open, 1 installed, so somewhere it's being launched a second time
<ianorlin> bug 1256434
<ubottu> bug 1256434 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "In trusty two network settings indicators come up in system tray " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256434
<hardboot> looks like it's been figured out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1256434/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1256434 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "In trusty two network settings indicators come up in system tray " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hardboot> i'll jsut fix it manually
<hardboot> although it does bring up a good question - which sould be launching it?
<hardboot> OH LORDY
<hardboot> STEAM BUG
<hardboot> 100 tray icons
<hardboot> I kid you not
<hardboot> ok i lied there's 40 icons, hmm
<hardboot> hmm they're all tied together
<hardboot> maybe sdl bug
<hardboot> ah-ha, it's some weird glx bug in nouveau, it doesn't happen on nvidia' propritary drivers, odd quirk
<nitus> Hi all. long time windows user, still a linux newb but using it ever more frequently thanks to lubuntu and almost at the point in entry level where it's all going to click
<nitus> but not today
<nitus> accidentally picked nexus 7 from the login menu
<nitus> black screen with a mouse cursor. recovery mode didn't help much. on livecd atm
<nitus> wait , can't I just chroot and bring up the same selection menu? and de-select nexus 7
<Unit193> Log out?
<nitus> heh
<nitus> how?
<nitus> I always just hit the colorful button
<nitus> tried to bring up  terminal but it wasn't happening
<Unit193> Alright, well user-session is in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Unit193> Dose the user autologin or something then?
<nitus> chroot newb too of course, I do that same as I do networking? "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/resolv.conf" or whatnot
<nitus> yeah, although I have tried repeatedly to bring back a login since it gains nothing to not have one
<Unit193> vim, nano, sed...  Why chroot?
<nitus> because I just learned about it and used it the last time things went haywire, and I don't know what those other things are
<nitus> while I'm at it, I should also ask whether there's some package or  other that can keep me from booting to a black screen  due to some seemingly insignificant installation that synaptic nor apt-get indicates will wreak havok
<nitus> as I use lubuntu more routinely and start settling in and tuning my environment it seems to happen all too often
<nitus> needs a "don't hurt me" difficulty setting
<Unit193> What?
<nitus> oh, broken packages one time. lowlatency kernel another time . . . after removal kept booting to  nonexistant lowlatency kernel despite no trace remaining from inside lubuntu, finally tried reinstalling all the lowlatency packages and then removing them, and it finally got rid of it
<nitus> I know, it must all sound like the most elementary and obvious sort of thing, but there's a bit of a learning curve coming from a lifetime of microsoft
<nitus> and lubuntu is the most newb-friendly distro I have tried to date
<nitus> back in a bit, googling vim, nano, and sed
<nitus> oh. you mean to say it's just a text file
<nitus> set newb mode = true
<nitus> autologic-user=false?
<nitus> it says user-session=Lubuntu
<nitus> is there another related one somewhere going to nexus 7?
<nitus> actually, I never managed to log in at all. I was in the switch-user dialogue and thought, "hey, why not try nexus 7, ought to be interesting!"
<nitus> just keeps going back there because I don't know how to properly reboot or shut down and the power button sleeps or something. I wonder if simply pulling the plug would do it. when I get back in I am backing this thing up so I can solve these little problems the alexandrian way
<holstein> nitus: you shouldnt have the lowlatency kernel..
<holstein> nitus: you might want to reinstall, and try and keep it simple.. just run lubuntu stock for a bit.. try and get used to the system a bit more slowly
<nitus> "lowlatency, oooh! sounds good!" like it would be faster or something
<holstein> nitus: no
<nitus> got rid of it almost immediately, it just took awhile for it to realize that it had been removed
<holstein> nitus: its for lowlatency audio.. thats it.. for 2 cases in audio production. software synths, and realtime effect processing
<nitus> booting via recovery mode
<nitus> yeah I lerned that when I finally actually read the documentation
<holstein> nitus: you dont need it.. and shouldnt install *anything* just because it "sounds good"
<holstein> you really shouldnt need to install much of anything at first.. usually, i grab the browser i prefer, and the audio player, and maybe libreoffice
<nitus> plus the numerous cautionary web articles describing newbs doing exactly the same thing for the same reasons
<holstein> you dont have to be cautious about it.. play around if you like. but, you will likely break things
<holstein> try running an installation in virtualbox.. you can save snapshots.. or, wreck a live environment
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<holstein> AFAIK, the nexus7 is arm
<nitus> I'm on the proper kernel now, anyway. I started out just using linux as a backup/recovery platform for my windows install, then I discovered that lubuntu could give old hardware a new life (people are always bringing me old laptops and whatnot to install windows on. sometimes windows just isn't happening. lubuntu is great
<holstein> enjoy!..
<nitus> runs quite comfortably on higher end hardware as well, of course. graduated from livecd to persistent usb last year, then decided I needed a permanent install
<nitus> been using it full time recently on account of hard bricking my samsung
<Unit193> Sounded like you just missed update-grub somehow.
<nitus> yeah something like that, but I wonde why the recovery menu option didn't do it
<nitus> many more options at my fingertips here than in windows for the phone situation
<nitus> tempted to smash apart some old electronics and cobble together a simple jtag connector
<nitus> people already bringing me phones for quite awhile now, to root or unlock, but it doesn't look like it would take a huge investment to upgrade myself to unbrick-guy. aside from it being a nuisance when everybody is always on you to fix some hardware or software
<nitus> always amazes me how few people seem to know what google actually does
<nitus> on that note: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1252435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1252435 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lubuntu: "nexus 7" and "lx games" sessions get stuck, no usable UI" [Undecided,New]
<nitus> except I'm on 13.10
<nitus> mind you I get nags about some packge issue or another when running apt-get update
<nitus> at the end it helpfully tells me to "run apt-get update to resolve the issue"
<Unit193> Sources out of date, yep.
<nitus> something about duplicates, ever since adding getdeb and playdeb
<nitus> of two or three items in main. just shrugged and figure it will resolve itself eventually. doesn't seem to interfere conspicuously with anything
<nitus> unless my current problem is related
<nitus> used to have it on always ask. I guess next up is "default'
<nitus> first I'm going to see if the chroot method works, like it did with a few other times I buggered things. mayb I can just pop up the switch user dialogue and pick something that works
<nitus> I'm actually surprised at how exciting it is now that it's starting to click, how I can customize everything and do all this stuff that mere months ago seemed impenetrably arcane
<nitus> pretty soon I'll be compiling my own software and other nerdy stuff. I had no idea it was so easy
<Unit193> To change the config file you really don't need to chroot...
<nitus> but which one?
<nitus> lightdm.conf is fine
<Unit193> Ah.
<Unit193> Then delete/change ~/.dmrc
<nitus> looking
<nitus> four or five year ago, I asked a friend to recommend a distro that would serve as a useful introtuction to linux. he gave me some old slackware iso that sent me scurrying back to windows
<nitus> and it was windows ME
<nitus> oh, duh, show hidden
<nitus> that should do it . . .
<nitus> thanks much
<nitus> brb
<sgo11> hi, after running lxpanelctl restart, I lost my desktop icons. I think they are managed by pcmanfm, right? how to get them back? thanks.
<Unit193> sgo11: Yes, pcmanfm runs the desktop.  Did you check to see if it was still running?
<sgo11> Unit193, I am not sure how to run that desktop by pcmanfm. It's not running. when I run pcmanfm, just the folder manager comes out. thanks.
<Unit193> pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu
<sgo11> Unit193, just saw your message. thanks a lot.
<Unit193> Sure
<opticals> Does anyone else get two wireless icons on lxpanel?
<Unit193> Might want to say 14.04
<opticals> yeah sorry :P
<opticals> Just reported it launchpad and it seems my eyes arent the blame :P
<Unit193> Yep, known bug.
<Foars> Having issues updating. sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/5kATrgK7
<holstein> Foars1: looks to me like you have mixed sources
<holstein> Foars1: you are using ppa's from quantal and raring. i would expect issues
<Foars> Yes, may that be because I'm still on Lubuntu 12.10?
<holstein> i would purge all ppa's if you are having issues
<Foars> How do I purge all them?
<holstein> Foars: confirm what you are on.. you have mixed sources
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> Foars: with many of those issues, i find its easier to just reinstall.. a fresh install typically takes 8 minutes.. depending on how messed up your sources are, this could take a while to "fix", and may not be repairable
<Foars> Hmmm.
<Foars> Alrigh then.
<Foars> Thank you holstein.
<leszek> hi
<hardboot> Well I've been running 14.04 for a while and it seems ok, the only issue is about 2/3 of the nviida driver packages are broken
<ianorlin> I can't tell exactly what it means by broken?
<hardboot> compat, and the packages themselves being broken
<hardboot> 30x works but older and newer are broken
<koell> does someone know a good application to rip blu rays to my hard drive? i would like to backup them and play in home network
<hardboot> vlc can play/rip them if you have a bluray key,
<koell> Ive heard of makemkv. what is a blu ray key?
<hardboot> makemkv works fine on lder bds
<hardboot> i've used it before
<koell> hardboot: and newer one doesnt work anymore?
<koell> hardboot: how to get such br key?
<hardboot> koell: lightdm doesn't even want to start
<hardboot> whoops wrong convo
<koell> xD
<hardboot> It's funny how AMD's drivers have prgressed so much that I know have more problems with nVidia
<hardboot> AMD is still slow on linux though :-/
<koell> didnt really need such graphic power in linux, because gaming still sucks anyway
<hardboot> There's quite a few native games, and a ton run in wine
<hardboot> Probally the best native is Metro, it's a proper AAA game
<hardboot> Some of those 13 SteamBoxes look nice
<hardboot> Gaming computers for console prices
<koell> they r available now?
<hardboot> Not yet
<koell> there's no better game than gta 5 online atm :D
<hardboot> gta4 modded looks better though :P
<koell> its not all about how it looks. graphics is overrated
<hardboot> which is why i liked 3/vice/san more than 4/5
<bkm_> i have xrandr working with a virtual display defined in an xorg.conf file. one monitor has a lubuntu window manager while the other has an openbook manager. can i make these the same somehow?
#lubuntu 2014-01-08
<flyback> how do I perminately disable this raised/lowered shit
<flyback> xchat isn't compatible with it
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> flyback: what are you trying to disable?
<flyback> hwo when you click between apps on task manger is like changes the app to be 3/4 of the screen
<flyback> I never ever want that
<flyback> err task bar\
<holstein> flyback: i would look in the window manager settings
<flyback> I did many times
<flyback> including trying someting they said to add manually it worked for a while then quit
<flyback> when I rebooted
<holstein> flyback: what did "they" say to do?
<flyback> i'll have to find it again
<holstein> maybe i can help you make that persistent
<flyback> I can't find it anymore and I didn't get enough sleep to resolve this
<holstein> flyback: maybe take a screenshot, if you can
<holstein> other than focus, and what happens when a window is rasied in openbox, im not sure what to select
<holstein> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:MouseFocusExample
<flyback> <context name="Client">
<flyback>     <mousebind button="Left" action="Press">
<flyback>       <action name="Focus"/>
<flyback>       <action name="Raise"/>
<flyback>     </mousebind>
<flyback> might have been what I did remove the raise
<holstein> sure,, but thats just raise.. its not resizing anything
<holstein> or shouldnt be
<flyback> well raise makes the bottom of the app not the botom of the screen correct?
<holstein> flyback: just raises it.. AFAIK
<holstein> flyback: i do better with pictures.. then i dont have to worry if we are talking about the same term or not
<flyback> forget it I am too damn tired tonight
<flyback> if xchat is maximized and you click on another application on task bar and then back later it's no longer maximized and won't goback
<holstein> flyback: just xchat? wont go back to being maximized?
<flyback> well it affects other apps
<flyback> cause some of it's image data will be smeared over the other app
<flyback> don't worry about it we had a major power outage last night and  didn't sleep well
<flyback> I am not that conherant
<flyback> another night
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> Lubuntu 13.04
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> easy way.
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> \How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<slacko25328> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<how_how> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<move_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<zleap> hello
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<keyboard_mouse> How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?How to move mouse pointer with keyboard?
<zleap> hi
<AlanBell> o/
<zleap> he's gone
<hateball> maybe he found out how
<zleap> maybe
<zleap> is there a /whowas command
<zleap> is there a ubuntuone application for lubuntu
<Hutch> Hi :)
<Hutch> I'm running the nightly build of Tahr. I can't use the pipelight atm. Will I have to wait until April for this to be available?
<Hutch> ^^Not a big issue. What happened to the logout button at the end of the panel btw. I don't see an option in 'add panel apps'.
<Hutch> Damn no #lubuntu+1 channel :D
<ianorlin> Hutch not sure if there is a bug for that yet but there was discussion on the qa mailing list
#lubuntu 2014-01-09
<UserError> How is LXLE using the 12.04.4 ?
<UserError> base
<UserError> does that include the T HWE?
<bkm_> i have a two-head video card running two monitors. xrandr and a virtual display line in an xorg.conf file gets me two screens, but one is lxde and the other is openbox. very confusing!! where is X-window learning which window manager / desktop environment to launch? thanks.
<jonathanwallace>  /b 1
<jonathanwallace> hello, i've recently upgraded from an older version of lubuntu to 14.04 and when i attempt to login on the login screen it redisplays the login screen
<jonathanwallace> i'm able to ssh in with no trouble
<jonathanwallace> i want to say i started on 12.04
<jonathanwallace> okay, removing the .Xauthority file allowed me to login and it seems like it is running openbox but i have no dock and attempting to dpkg-reconfigure anything doesn't seem to work
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a particular reason why there isn't a #lubuntu-devel channel?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: the #lubuntu-offtopic doubles
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. :)
#lubuntu 2014-01-10
<frk7z> anyone have this issue on 13.10? "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<ianorlin> what is the context for that error?
<frk7z> boot live usb with lubuntu 13.10 on pc with nvidia chipset nforce 430
<ianorlin> does your motherboard support usb boot?
<ianorlin> do you have a cd drive you can boot from?
<frk7z> the mobo support it, and nope, don't have cd drive u.u
<frk7z> 12.04 can boot without any issue... 13.10 is the problem
<nitus> anyone who was present and interested in how I finally solved my problem of being permanently stuck in a broken lubuntu-nexus7 session . . . I didn't. none of the solutions suggested did the trick
<nitus> I decided to aggressively seek and remove any reference at all to lubuntu-nexus7 that I could find, but I never did get to see whether it worked or not. took a break and spent some time trying to repair my cripple window 7 install using testdisk and somehow managed to wipe out the lubuntu extended partition as a side-effect
<nitus> reinstalled
<nitus> however, I think that deleting it from /usr/share/xsessions might have worked. I just didn't happen to boot in and find out before wiping everything out
<nitus> at any rate, I am here with a different question tonight. what's the best way to run android stuff?
<nitus> somebody told me bluestacks in wine
<nitus> but I noticed qemu-arm while scanning through synaptic just now
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nitus: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/android-x86-emulator-genymotion-20.html it help you?
<nitus> wouldn't that be way faster than bluestacts?
<nitus> I can run x86 pretty welll, but it's not very useful in general
<nitus> and genymotion is on the whole slower than bluestacks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu-nexus7 not for run android apps
<nitus> actually android-x86 runs almost perfectly booted on my phenom II asus m3a, and blazingly fast
<nitus> it just doesn't run a lot of apks that well
<nitus> JohnDoe_71Rus:  I know. it was an unrelated issue
<JohnDoe_71Rus> because x86 does not support many arm instructions.
<nitus> I accidentally clicked lubuntu-nexus7 while switching users could not find a way to get back to lubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu-nexus7 this is the mode, then you install lubuntu to nexus tablet
<nitus> just a black screen with a mouse cursor, and nothing would stop it
<nitus> rebooted, removed it from various confs and so forth, nothing worked
<nitus> i had it on autologin
<JohnDoe_71Rus> had to do logoff. but do not know what combination of keys
<nitus> there isn't one
<nitus> the key combo is a feature of lubuntu session
<nitus> not universal
<nitus> I believe it is actually a bug that I strayed into by inept package management
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nitus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1252435 your's bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1252435 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lubuntu: "nexus 7" and "lx games" sessions get stuck, no usable UI" [Undecided,New]
<nitus> I heard somewhere that removing lubuntu-nexus7 from /usr/share/xsessions might have worked, but never managed to test it
<nitus> JohnDoe_71Rus:  yes that describes the situation accurately
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can try go to console Ctrl+Alt+F1 then use midnight commander to edit config files
<nitus> it was late at night and I do recall that did something, but wasn't useful to me. whether because I am a newb or not I am not sure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nitus: confirmed the bug. more cases, a quick fix
<nitus> but I did edit a number of config files from the livecd and it was to no avail
<nitus> just kept booting into the void
<nitus> it's all fine now. I did something early on in that install that made it very fragile and prone to not booting, just from installing packages that normally cause no problem. I never did discover what was wrong with what
<nitus> this new install is much more solid
<nitus> I learned that as a newb I should not willy-nilly install whacks of packages or enable repositories blindly but should instead do things one at a time and learn what each one does before adding more
<nitus> hmm, running android with the qemu-arm seems a bit more complicated than bluestacks but surely it runs a lot faster and more "genuine android"
<nitus> bluestacks in win7 does not run apps that great on this machine
<nitus> a bit surprised there isn't some "ready to run" package available.  I see many pre-built images but in a way too many - like there's no single agreed-on best way to a given android system. does it somehow vary depending on the host system, or is it just different people using superficially different paths to the same destination
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nitus: this is open source :)
<nitus> deceptively open, as I have already discovered. everything is so easy to do, but not necessarily desirable in the outcome
<nitus> it's like they took the training wheels off - but also took out the guard rails
<nitus> I have killed lubuntu a half dozen times already in the last few weeks, and it's the easiest distro for a newb that I have encountered so far
<nitus> the real hardcore stuff no longer seems just murky and impenetrable, but actively sinister
<nitus> non-sequitor: I have long scoffed at "tech analysts" who claimed that 4 inch screens, mobile facebook, and angry birds were going to kill windows desktop. nobody who seriously had a use for the platform was going to trade it in for a postage stamp display with feeble input controls, it just diverted the facebook and twitter crowd who never really used it in the first place. they were happy to facebook on whatever happened to be convenient
<nitus> the real windows killer has been around for years and hiding in plain sight: steam
<Myrtti> I've already lost how this is related to Lubuntu
<Myrtti> how is this related to Lubuntu?
<nitus> how is running android in lubuntu related to lubuntu
<nitus> good questio
<Myrtti> well, how is this related to Lubuntu support then?
<Myrtti> oh, there
<Myrtti> vanished into the backlog
<nitus> presumably someone would know how best to run android in lubuntu
<nitus> yeah, the entire conversation until a single paragraph about windows forthcoming slide into the abyss
<nitus> because when gaming migrates to linux they have nothing else to fall back on
<nitus> maybe I'll ask again after work today, instead of plunging headlong into it and breaking yet another lubuntu install. at some point in the day, in some time zone or other, there might be a user around who is intimately acquainted with it and can save me a lot of tedius research. I still don't quite understand how I manage to bugger the install with one or two seemingly innocuous packages here and there
<please_help> hi everyone
<please_help> i installed the latest verision of lubuntu, the connection doesn't work i have to connect it with an ethernet cable to an old 3com corp. 3c905b 100base tx [Cyclone] (rev 24)  ethrnet
<please_help> pleaseeeeeeee
<holstein> please_help: what connetion doesnt work? wifi?
<please_help> no it's a very old computer it doesn't have a wifi card
<please_help> lan
<please_help> with ethernet cable
<please_help> [   21.024956] intel8x0: clocking to 48000 [   21.226500] init: failsafe main process (609) killed by TERM signal [   22.010549] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba [   22.709991] eth1:  setting half-duplex. [   28.003361] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready [   31.663462] zram: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned. [   3
<please_help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727965/
<holstein> please_help: so, you have one card working? and not the other?
<please_help> no
<please_help> i have only that card
<please_help> ifconfig gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728111/
<please_help> now i'm on another pc
<please_help> i'km going back and forth coying and pasting
<holstein> please_help: you cant change the hardware?
<holstein> did the live CD get online?
<zh1> can anyone post me the correct updated sources list for lubuntu?
<Rarrikins> Against what package should bugs in the lock screen functionality be reported?
<ianorlin> in 13.10?
<Rarrikins> Yes
<Rarrikins> ianorlin: ^
<Rarrikins> Lubuntu's lock screen option in the logout menu.
<Rarrikins> In Lubuntu 13.10.
<Rarrikins> It's rather easy to bypass
<ianorlin> it has already been reported but not fixed in 13.10
<Rarrikins> Oh, it has. Good :)
<ianorlin> bug 1205384
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
<Rarrikins> Yeah, that's it. Thanks :)
<DF3D2> lubuntu seems to be ignoring my request to "do nothing" when laptop lid is closed
<ianorlin> DF3D2 I think that is a bug
<koell> jono bacon <3
<jono> hey koell :-)
<koell> jono: wtf jono is really in here?
<jono> hey :-)
<jono> of course :-)
<koell> jono: which distro r u using? :)
#lubuntu 2014-01-11
<Rarrikins> Is there a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/737538 in Lubuntu? I put xkill on lxpanel's program launcher. It says that it can't grab the cursor on stderr (I assume) but looks like nothing is happening at all when I'm not running it explicitly.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 737538 in unity (Ubuntu) "Alt+F2 xkill does nothing" [Medium,Fix released]
<Rarrikins> Running it via Alt-F2 works, but not via lxpanel.
<Rarrikins> It was working before. Perhaps the upgrade to 13.10 I did recently killed it.
<ianorlin> did you modify ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc
<Rarrikins> ianorlin: Let me check.
<Obi1kenobe> hello
<Obi1kenobe> best way for remote acsess between two computers that run Lubuntu?
<sgo11> how to set default input method in lxde? thanks.
<koell> does someone know the advantages of a hardware firewall with the raspberry pi instead of software like kaspersy or norton internet security?
<Gatis> Hello! Is MATE desktop environment as fast as LXDE? I would like to install it on Lubuntu 13.10? Share your experience.
#lubuntu 2014-01-12
<TheNumbers> anyone able to get 1920x1080 in a lubuntu guest VM (VMware Workstation 10)?
<jirido> Hi im on lubuntu 12.04 and i cant update because libssh2-1 seams to be from an not authorized source and sudo apt-get update gives some strange errors.. http://pastebin.com/mEF4fqXA
<jirido> I have tried to solve this by updating signatures but it did not seem to help?? I would be greteful for help as i have no clue to what to do
<ArthurBorsboom> Hi guys, I like to have some help regarding releasing a newer version of a package.
<ArthurBorsboom> About two months ago, I have released a newer version of a sticky notes application called Xpad. It has been released on Launchpad, but I have a hard time getting it into the repositories.
<ArthurBorsboom> I have contacted some package maintainers, but they do not respond to my emails. Does anybody have a suggestion to get this newer version in the Debian/Ubuntu repositories.
<ArthurBorsboom> ?
<ArthurBorsboom> help
<ArthurBorsboom> :)
<ArthurBorsboom> #help
<ArthurBorsboom> nope.
<koell> !seen jono
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<koell> ubottu: do u know lubuntu?
<ubottu> koell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koell> never mind
<holstein> koell: may i help?
<zleap> koell, how can we help
<koell> holstein: zleap thank you, im just curious about, why the bot doesnt know the !seen command :)
<holstein> koell: its not coded to
<zleap> !lastseen
<zleap> not sure
<koell> !lastseen jono
<koell> !lastseen jono*
<holstein> AFAIK, the bot has no application like that
<holstein> its more for factoids and support
<koell> holstein: im wondering, met jono bacon last time in this channel :)
<zleap> :)
 * zleap watching san diego vs denver
<holstein> koell: jono is on regularly.. you can alway query the nick
<holstein> koell: there are ways to leave memo's within freenode
<zleap>  /msg memoserv send <user> message i think
<zleap> without the leading space of course
<zleap> that works on the other server we used for the dcglug before moving to freenode
<koell> do u know where ubuntu's hq is located? do they have local offices? would be really cool to work there or in a debian based company :D
<zleap> i know they have an office near london UK
<holstein> koell: you would want to volunteer.. or just apply for a position
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<koell> holstein: im looking for an internship and thought canonical would be a cool company to start look at
<zleap> koell, that could be your way in to paid posts, if you contribute a lot of stuff you get noticed by everyone not just ubuntu people so someone may take you on and that can lead to other things
<koell> zleap: im not really a big fan of paid blog posts.
<zleap> i mean things like code, testing, documentation etc
<koell> zleap: sure thats always a good way to start
<zleap> yeah
<holstein> koell: just decide what you would like to do.. most folks start by volunteering to get experience
<holstein> koell: there are no real "internships" AFAIK, but i dont run the company in any way
<zleap> i was looking at the uk vinspired site,  however the seemt o be for only under 25's  and yet their terms and conditions say opportunities should comply with UK discrimination law but be only open to under 25's
<zleap> which makes no sense, i was going to see if we can promote the ubuntu community on there, as volunteering opportunities
<koell> holstein: thank you. i think thats the problem. i need experience but most companies would like to have a minimum experience of 3 years.
<zleap> yeah that sounds about normal
<holstein> koell: the process i descibe, and link above *is* that experience
<zleap> I have put a poster on the devon adn cornwall Lug site under get involved about benefits of being part of the community
<zleap> contributing code etc
<koell> holstein: zleap what do u guys working on in real life?
<zleap> i work in a school but have sent stuff in to the lubuntu wiki
<zleap> also been working on some python / raspberry pi stuff, personal projects but also to help out an after school computer group i am involved with
<zleap> zbar-qrcode
<holstein> koell: we can discuss in the #lubuntu-offtopic channel.. /join #lubuntu-offtopic and we will discuss
<koell> zleap: really cool.
<koell> holstein: oh im sorry. didnt know that channel exists. sure
<holstein> koell: no worries
<zleap> i may do a poster and link to http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<zleap> which is easier for people to type in to a browser, the contribute to ubuntu one has a mix of upper / lowercase letters which confuses people when it doesn't work
<zleap> where can i download the ubuntu logo thing like on the website
<holstein> zleap: right click on it
<holstein> zleap: koell1 has /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<zleap> that doesn't work
<zleap> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<zleap> i am off, but will see what i can come up with for the docs team
<zleap> i am off, anyway
<zleap> nie
<zleap> nite
#lubuntu 2015-01-05
<jrthump> can't get any sound out of my ION/atom box, what do you do?
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i have an issue.
<muh2000> an application keeps autostarting - but i dont know why.
<muh2000> i removed all the stuff that looked like autostart stuff, but it is still reappearing...
<jrthump> muh2000: do you mean that it starts once after login to lxde?
<muh2000> jrthump: yes
<jrthump> muh2000: I am new to lubuntu myself so I am not much of help... I see there is some app called "Default Application for LX Session"...
<muh2000> jrthump: yeah, i tried it already and it pretty much doesnt do what it is supposed to do
<jrthump> muh2000: ok, well, unfortunately lubuntu is new for me. I have a sound device problem, cant get sound out on hdmi. :-/
<muh2000> pavucontrol
<muh2000> could help
<jrthump> ok, thanks, will check it out
<jrthump> I see many devices with aplay -L but which and how to put it as default? I tried to blacklist snd_hda_intel to hopefully get only nvidia hdmi device left, but then all sound devices disappeared :-)
<muh2000> nvidia and intel snd works at the same time.
<jrthump> i see the volume bar moving in pavucontrol when i run aplay -D pulse test.wav
<muh2000> in the last tab you can select what kind of dev.
<jrthump> but nothing in speaker
<muh2000> nvidia usually has 4 hdmi dev where only one works.
<muh2000> you have to select one and check for the right output device in the fist tab again of the soundstream...
<jrthump> on hdmi/nvidia card in last tab it only lists "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output (unplugged)" and "Off"
<jrthump> oh, I get the sound if I do aplay -D plughw:CARD=NVidia,DEV=7 test.wav, I think it was muted in alsamixer
#lubuntu 2015-01-06
<llogiq> Hi folks.
<ianorlin> hi
<llogiq> Recently (with the later 3.16 kernels that were pushed around last xmas) my wireless (broadcom bcmwl43, with proprietary drivers) works only spotty, with a lot of reconnects. I also get a lot of roaming/SBE-related warnings on dmesg. Has anybody else experienced this problem and/or knows a solution? Are the open-source drivers broadcom donated in tree already?
<ianorlin> it depends which chip you have
<ianorlin> does booting with old kernel fix the problem?
<llogiq> It appears so. But then I loose the DRM improvements that came with 3.16. :-(
<llogiq> s/loose/lose/
<ianorlin> also what does lspci show which one it is as you may be able to use b43 drivers but with propritary firmware
<llogiq> gimme a sec
<llogiq> BCM43142 (rev 01)
<llogiq> On the b43 page (wireless.kernel.org) it says it's unsupported.
<ianorlin> I am not sure what can really be done
<vlt> Hello. My music player (audacious) stops playing right after the current title when my screen gets locked after inactivity timeout. How to prevent this?
<ianorlin> vlt in 14.10 and later there is presentation mode on power manager
<colonolGron> hello there
<colonolGron> i would like to install lubuntu, but without all the default apps.
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> colonolGron: you likely dont want any-buntu at all, and dont have to have it
<colonolGron> is there a way to install just a minimal system and then install something like "lxde-meta" wich will take care of getting xserver + lxde stuff without apps?
<holstein> colonolGron: but, lxde has some "default" applications that it pulls in
<colonolGron> hmm
<colonolGron> i mean like: no office suite, no media player and so on
<holstein> colonolGron: i would just install from the mini, and explore the *-core meta packages.. or just add openbox, and the minimal things
<colonolGron> okay
<colonolGron> one more thing
<holstein> colonolGron: sure, from there, you can add *just* what you want.. just read the list of what is to be added. i suggest lxde
<colonolGron> its first time install on uefi laptop, is there anything special i should be aware of?
<holstein> that will get you ubuntu + lxde.. which is similar to lubuntu
<holstein> colonolGron: sure.. if the creator of the hardware doesnt allow you a way to install other operating systems, you will have a bad time
<colonolGron> ah no, its a tuxedo book. it came with preinstalled xubuntu
<holstein> colonolGron: nothing about linux/ubuntu/lubuntu will prevent you from installing in on that hardware, thats for sure. but, if the creator of the hardware prevents it, you may need to "void the warranty", or who knows
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> colonolGron: i would just sudo apt-get install lxde on that installation then
<holstein> colonolGron: xubuntu and lubuntu *are* ubuntu. and its not the same as windows, where, applications installed are using up resources in the back ground
<colonolGron> regarding uefi: i was not sure about bootloader, do i have to do anything different than usual?
<holstein> colonolGron: you'll have to look at the bootloader of your specific hardware..
<colonolGron> holstein: i am aware that xubuntu and lubuntu are ubuntu
<colonolGron> but i dont want to remove all preinstalled stuff
<colonolGron> just do a clean install myself
<holstein> colonolGron: great!, i was just making sure, since, you are going through a lot of work to basicaly remove ubuntu, and install ubuntu
<colonolGron> regarding uefi: i suppose grub2 is used as default, will it just boot on uefi as usual? no special stuff i need to do?
<holstein> colonolGron: friend, that will depend on that specific hardware.. nothing about lubuntu or ubuntu or *any* linux will require anything special.. but that hardware can
<colonolGron> i dont get it. i thought on bios its all the same and on uefi its different
<colonolGron> different setup of the bootloader i thought
<holstein> colonolGron: sure, and usually is, but, its not a lubuntu bios, or lubuntu machine. it'll be up to you and the manufacturer of the hardware to faciliate the installation of whatever os you want
<holstein> colonolGron: typically, you can bypass "locks" like that on the bios.. and, i would assume, since its a linux shop, it would be easy. but, thats an assumption, and you'll just have to look at the specific hardware and see what the manufacturers have done
<holstein> likely, just boot and install.. though, the "easiest" would be, just install lxde into that installation
<colonolGron> i am going to try ;)
<colonolGron> thanks
<colonolGron> hi guys
<colonolGron> just installed xubuntu on a test vm and added the lubuntu PPA
<colonolGron> then installed a new icon theme (moka theme via .deb file) lxapperance shows the theme but lxqt-config does not
<holstein> colonolGron: there is no "lubuntu ppa"
<holstein> colonolGron: the lubuntu packages are in the same default ubuntu repositories.. xubuntu and lubuntu *are* ubuntu
<colonolGron> holstein: and what is this: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily?
<holstein> colonolGron: as stated, the "development" or "daily" ppa.. testing
<holstein> colonolGron: you can expect issues running testing versions..
<colonolGron> well, i am developing on lxqt, and wanted to test it on ubuntu
<colonolGron> thats my goal
<holstein> colonolGron: cool
<holstein> colonolGron: you may need to accept compromises as such, then.. and run ppas
<colonolGron> on gentoo i was just cloning the git repo, and didnt install any lxqt package but built all by myself. is this the best approach on ubuntu too? if i want to have the latest and also want to try my own changes
<holstein> colonolGron: depends on what versions you want, and how they are made available
<holstein> colonolGron: stock lubuntu is what it is.. all the ubuntu's are like that.. you are welcome to add what you like, but, its not lubuntu anymore
<holstein> colonolGron: i suggest the ppa's, since thats an easy way of adding what you need
<holstein> though, at that point, i might run 15.04, if that main ubuntu developement version was more relevant to what im doing
<colonolGron> holstein: i think i did a apt-cache search lxqt, and didnt find anything and then added that ppa, and then install lxqt-metapackage, just to get an overview
<colonolGron> are you sure lxqt is in main ubuntu repos?
<ianorlin> it isn't but there is the ppa for 15.04
<colonolGron> so i was right
<colonolGron> just to get an overview, who in here is a lubuntu dev?
<holstein> colonolGron: i see nothing that makes me say you are wrong, other than, it seems you are far from needing to run desktop lubuntu, and that may be a challenge to get official support for what you are trying to accomplish
<holstein> ubuntu nor lubuntu has a "heres a stable slice of whats coming down the pike" distro with all upcoming development packages
<colonolGron> holstein: my main reason for coming here was to tell you guys about the icon issue, and i wanted to know (in case somebody in here runs lxqt) if they have the same issue
<holstein> sometime getting these can be more of a challenge, and i suggest running a stable base, and doing as much as you can in VM or chroot
<holstein> colonolGron: sure. and the icon issue is with the developement PPA..
<holstein> AFAIK, you can still file bugs about it.. but, i would just let the ppa maintainer know.. though, it *will* be having problems for a while
<colonolGron> holstein: i am aware that it is the development PPA... but if nobody tells the devs about the errors people find how will it get more stable?..
<holstein> colonolGron: sure.. i suggest telling them
<ianorlin> colonolGron: that is true but be sure to back stuff up
<holstein> colonolGron: but, the answer may be "its in development, use at own risk"..
<holstein> or, "we are not actively expecting any level of stability".. or "we are importing problems that are being addressed upstream"... you just dont know, and dont have an offical path for support for that
<colonolGron> holstein: i dont use it for production.. i use it to find bugs..
<colonolGron> so stuff can get improved
<colonolGron> okay?
<holstein> colonolGron: sure.. and thats great.. im only addresssing that, this is the lubuntu desktop channel. there may be no community here for that
<holstein> colonolGron: its totally fine, and *much* appreciated.. just not supported
<colonolGron> okay
<colonolGron> i didnt know where to file that bug
<colonolGron> so i went to lubuntu, since a lubuntu ppa
<holstein> colonolGron: and, im not sure that you are welcome to do that
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<colonolGron> and from here on i wanted to go further :)
<holstein> colonolGron: at this point, i go upstream.. but, they may not have a system in place.. i have not checked, personally
<colonolGron> i see
<holstein> colonolGron: first thing i would do is try and casualy contact the maintainer of the ppa you are using
<colonolGron> holstein: are you an lubuntu dev?
<holstein> colonolGron: from there, they may lead you upstream, or have a system in place.. or not respond.. etc
<holstein> and you can decide what to do..
<ianorlin> if it is lubuntu specific in Qt the place is in the lubuntu next bugtracker or if it is upstream it in the lxqt issue tracker on github
<holstein> colonolGron: i am just a supporter in this capacity.. volunteer support in irc channel.. little/none code development from me
<Ahmuck> hi.  did the latest update remove the icon from the taskbar/systemtray (network)
<holstein> Ahmuck: did it?
<holstein> Ahmuck: it didnt here.. im assuming since you are asking, that yours is removed?
<Ahmuck> yes, i had the nic icon in the systray and after a update today (i did not check the contents today) it hasn't come back
<holstein> you can try the usual.. running nm-applet from the command line.. etc
<Ahmuck> i manually placed one there but the one that is there now does not fit the art and style that was before
<Ahmuck> found the problem
<Ahmuck> thx
<Homie> hi
<wxl> i'm inclined to say "word," homie.
<Homie> so? And why's that?
<wxl> consider it a greeting. what's your cup of tea today?
<Homie> Thnx for the greeting.... Well I think Puppy screwed my windoze... How was your day?
<wxl> wonderful. are you seeking help from lubuntu to solve this issue?
<Homie> Yup, just asked a question over there.
<wxl> you did? all i saw was "hi"
<wxl> perhaps you mean on #ubuntu?
<Homie> oh....XD I thought You meant the forum on ubuntu
<Homie> yeah exactlly
<wxl> so how can us *L*ubuntu folks help you out?
<Homie> first of it's Lubuntu that screwed windeezie and not Puppy (it just fitted the sentence better over there). Second I'm interested to know if there is still hope for it (windoze that is).
<wxl> well you'd have to explain further.
<Homie> The thing is this...I'm new to linux with the best intention of getting as far away as possible from windows. So I thought I 'd try a linux version and after doing some research on the net
<Homie> I decided to install Puppy on a USB flash drive to try it out...I couldn't manage to do it so I thought I might try another version, so Lubuntu came around
<Homie> I had better luck with it since I installed it somehow into the USB but now I can't boot into Windows anymore. I did some research on the web and figured that the grub might have been messed up
<Homie> but I couldn't find a way to resolve this issue.
<Homie> forgive me I'm typing slow because I'm in Lubuntu right now and the touchpad makes the mousepointer jump around sometimes
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard can be of help if you are bad with some touchpads I personally prefer a usb mouse
<ianorlin> one useful one for example is alt tab to switch windows
<Homie> thnx for the link ianorlin
<wxl> ok
<wxl> sorry about that
<wxl> you need to turn tap to click off
<wxl> that will make life easier
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_tap_to_click
<wxl> Homie: ^
<wxl> so next we need to figure out if your installation is still around
<wxl> we'll install a utility to help us out
<wxl> sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<wxl> in terminal
<wxl> and then do:
<wxl> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<wxl> it will spit out a url; paste it here
<Homie> o
<Homie> this is the link wxl:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684749/
<wxl> whoa
<wxl> something is funky there
<Homie> what else besides windows? XD
<wxl> well it's weird that you have two drives
<wxl> both of them with windows components on them
<wxl> and one of them with linux as a partition
<wxl> oh maybe sdb is a thumb drive
<wxl> ok not totally weird
<wxl> still holy partitions :)
<Homie> yeah, sdb with 7.2 gigs is a thumb drive, there's Lubuntu in it
<Homie> lol. I like my partitions
<wxl> have you got to the grub menu before?
<wxl> looks kind of like http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1353953772.png
<Homie> yes, with a ubuntu CD but with Lubuntu no
<Homie> I've seen that pic from the link tho
<wxl> so try booting your sda and while it boots hold down the SHIFT key
<Homie> ok
<Homie> nothing else?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> that menu should pop up
<wxl> make sure you pull out sdb :)
<Homie> ...
<wxl> no dice?
<wxl> didn't get to the menu?
<Homie> ok you still around wxl?
<wxl> yep Homie
<Unit193> sudo grub-editenv /boot/grub/grubenv set recordfail
<Homie> well there poped up a long string of characters starting with sylinux something and at the end of there was a this:   ...boot:
<wxl> hm
<wxl> that's unique
<Unit193> Type  live  or double tap on tab.
<Homie> invalid parameter recordfail unit193
<Homie> again for noobs unit193?
<Homie> it was asking for something wxl, you know, just like the console in C++ for example where you have to type something...you know?
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> can you get into lubuntu just by booting from default?
<Homie> yup. I can get ONLY into lubuntu, if the USB is attached to the laptop it boots straight into lubuntu, if I remove it nothing happens, just the blinking underscore
<wxl> so try getting in there and run `sudo update-grub`
<wxl> maybe your config files are damaged somehow
<Unit193> Did you install grub onto your flash?
<Homie> I'm typing from Lubuntu now and did that before I came here but nope, it didn't help much
<wxl> hm
<wxl> weird
<wxl> that "boot:" prompt isn't the grub rescue prompt
<Homie> Unit193 I don't know, I just used Universall USB installer to "burn" lubuntu to the usb, I don't know if the installer put grub  into the usb or not
<wxl> shift should get you to the menu at which point you should be able to select your preferred os
<Homie> nope, wxl, it pretty much looked like it was coming from the BIOS
<Unit193> wxl: Looks like syslinux perhaps, hitting tab twice should give him his options.
<wxl> Homie: there's a thought then ^
<Homie> yup, suslinux was the starting line of that long sentence
<Homie> ok, should I reboot again and hit tab now?
<wxl> yeah when you get to that boot prompt
<wxl> see what happens
<wxl> that's weird tho
<wxl> it's not normal to have syslinux, right, Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Well, you can, but not default.  It's default for the live ISOs though...
<wxl> which makes sense but how do you coerce the installer to do it?
<Homie> anyone around?
 * ianorlin still is but freenode had some people quit because of netsplit and wxl came back
<Homie> wxl?
<wxl> yoyoyo
<Homie> what's good homie?
<wxl> just maxxing and relaxxing in the crib
<Homie> 'ello
<wxl> what's the word?
<Unit193> wxl: Bird.
<wxl> Unit193: buh-buh-buh.
<wxl> if you don't behave i'm going to have to kick you to -offtopic Unit193
<Homie> hey, homies, instead of braking each others bawllz could you please focus on helping me? Please?
<wxl> how did the whole boot: tab thing work out Homie ?
<Homie> well not that good, I doubled tabbed and the b*tch said no bootable device detected, please insert a bootable disk. (When I removed the usb from my Laptop, when I didn't the same as before, it just boots into lubuntu)
<Homie> can You guys make anything out of this? A guy on ubuntu forum suggested some software which spitted out this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684901/
<wxl> and doing that didn't fix it?
<wxl> seriously i have no idea why syslinux is there
<Homie> could it because I tried to install Puppy from an .exe file first, which didn' work like I already explained earlier?
<Homie> *be
<Homie> is it possible that puppy somehow facked up the grub?
<Homie> and not Lubuntu?
<wxl> could be
<wxl> i stay *FAR* away from puppy
<anarkhos> why?
<wxl> well that's a topic for -offtopic i guess, but not a fan
#lubuntu 2015-01-07
<Homie> anyone around?
<teward> !anyone
<teward> blah
<teward> Homie: rather than asking if anone's around, ask your real question
<Homie> lol. Yea my question is can I still rescue my windoze installation?
<Homie> could You please have a look at it?
<Homie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259736
<Homie> tward?
<Homie> hey hggdh?
<drkokandy> Homie: what did you do after the repair utility completed? Did you try restarting your computer?
<wxl> i think the problem is syslinux
<wxl> not sure how to wipe that off without causing any other mbr damage
<Homie> yeah...I did reboot
<Homie> the same as before, it boots straight into lubuntu when usb is connected to the laptop, just a blinking underscore if it is not
<wxl> well Homie i hate to say it but it's a matter of figuring out syslinux
<Homie> ok, that's a start...i'll look it up and see if i can find anything out
<wxl> Homie:
<wxl> what's in /boot?
<Homie> a lot of folders and some files
<wxl> which ones? you can `ls -R | pastebinit`
<wxl> err
<wxl> to be more explicit
<wxl> `ls -R /boot | pastebinit`
<Homie> here's the output
<Homie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9685214/
<wxl> uh
<wxl> weird
<Homie> what's up?
<wxl> you don't have a proper grub setup
<wxl> and there's no syslinux
<wxl> is there a /syslinux?
<wxl> or /syslinux.cfg?
<Homie> no, there's not. Not in boot, neither of those
<wxl> i mean on root
<wxl> not /boot/syslinux
<wxl> but /syslinux
<wxl> you might try to `whereis syslinux` or `locate syslinux`
<Homie> ok
<wxl> if you get overloaded with stuff (especially with locate) you might try to append `| grep cfg`
<Homie> yup, there's a lot of output
<Homie> there's thre red .cfg's
<Homie> usr/bin/grub-syslinux2cfg
<Homie> usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/syslinuxcfg.mod
<Homie> usr/share/man/manl/grub-syslinux2cfg.1.gz
<wxl> yeah unfortunately none of those are what we want
<wxl> you seem to have both an incomplete grub and an incomplete syslinux :(
<Homie> lol...which means I'm fucked right in the down under, right?
<wxl> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wxl> i'm just baffled
<wxl> i don't know how you're booting lubuntu if your stuff is broken
<Homie> yea sorry. This thing is killing me
<wxl> i would personally clone or backup your windows garbage, then delete the linux partition and try again
<wxl> and make sure to get grub installed :)
<wxl> if you have grub and can get to the grub menu, switching between os' is easy
<drkokandy> wait, Homie- you said you're booting Lubuntu only when the USB is installed right?
<Homie> yeah drkokandy
<drkokandy> er, when the USB is inserted
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> what happens when the usb is NOT inserted?
<Homie> when it's not inserted a blinking underscore
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> backup, delete partition, reinstall
<drkokandy> could he run Gparted from the live USB stick?
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> so all the information you've been giving me has been from the live system
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> yeah gparted would be a good way to go
<wxl> but i'd backup/clone first
<drkokandy> sorry just realized that might be what's happening
<Homie> yeah, I already told you I'm writing from lubuntu
<wxl> no i appreciate that drkokandy
<wxl> i understood something different
<Homie> my instructions are very vague too because I'm very , very new to linux
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> don't have to be an expert :)
<Homie> looks like I can run gparted
<wxl> yeah but that's not going to help with backup
<wxl> that's what you need to do
<wxl> do you have another drive?
<wxl> you could maybe use clonezilla
<wxl> if you don't want to back it up, you can trudge forward but you might lose stuff
<Homie> what exactly will happen here, is my complete harddrive getting wiped out?
<wxl> no
<wxl> but the potential exists
<wxl> honestly the potential existed when you were installing linux :)
<Homie> well I got some books i'd really not like to delete. I'll try to copy them from the drive to another usb any chance this would work?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> you should be able to mount whatever partition you like in file manager
<Homie> there's another thing that concerns me will my laptop boot from the CD/DVD drive?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> unless your bios doesn't allow it
<wxl> i don't know of one that doesn't
<Homie> yeah BIOS allows it, that's how I installed win 7...thank you for the help
<wxl> sure
<wxl> sorry i couldn't make it easier for you
<Homie> no It's ok, I was prepared to lose windows when I started playing with linux... I just had no idea what was going on
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> well feel free to come back here if you need further help
<wxl> we work hard at trying to help people transition from windows
<wxl> so if you need suggestions for similar software we can help with that
<wxl> as a previous windows user myself, i can tell you that you can do everything windows does and then some
<wxl> there's always a rare exception but it usually doesn't matter too much :)
<Homie> yeah, linux does it too I guess. It managed to make me uninstall windows the first time. Now this is a nice start right?  XD
<wxl> hahahah
<drkokandy> It looks like you installed Puppy on sda6
<wxl> well it's fairly easy to access your windows shares from within linux
<drkokandy> on your hard drive
<drkokandy> it's weird
<wxl> drkokandy: that's the one that's supposedly lubuntu i thought
<drkokandy> lubuntu is sdb, his USB
<wxl> i thought he installed lubuntu over sda6
<Homie> no, I tried to install Puppy first, I couldn't make it work for hours then I gave it up and tried Lubuntu
<wxl> tried does not mean installed?
<drkokandy> Grub thinks puppy is there I think
<Homie> well it is drkokandy
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> see why i don't like puppy? :)
<drkokandy> but it doesn't boot when you try to turn on the PC w/o the USB? It's just a blinking cursor?
<drkokandy> Can you get to Puppy?
<drkokandy> It does look like your E-Book partition is still in tact
<wxl> i gotta pick up my daughter so i'm going to leave this in your hands drkokandy
<Homie> right. Plus when I doubble clicked tab there was a long string of characters starting with syslinux....and ending in boot:_  I guess it was expecting to enter something manually
<drkokandy> good luck wxl
<Homie> thnx wxl
<Homie> have a nice one
<drkokandy> did you set a password when you installed puppy? If I recall, you can give puppy a password to save your state on the USB...
<Homie> yes there was an option like that
<Homie> I'm not sure if i did though
<drkokandy> Does puppy have a help channel? I don't know that much about it, except that their website says not to install it to a disk :-(
<drkokandy> http://puppylinux.org/main/How%20NOT%20to%20install%20Puppy.htm
<Homie> I've seen that drkokandy but I used the .exe (windows) installer
<Homie> now here's how the whole thing with puppy started
<Homie> First I tried to install it to the thumb drive, it installed correctly but when I restarted there was no option to boot from the USB flash drive
<Homie> while I knew for a fact that it can be booted from that USB drive because I've done it before . Then I read somewhere on the interet that I should format my thumb drive as ext4/3 because it's more friendly to linux that way
<drkokandy> booting from USB should be a BIOS setting
<Homie> I did format it to ext4 from a ubuntu live CD but when I tried to put puppy into it (from withing windows using Universall USB installer) I couldn't because windows required the usb to be formated before use... then I made that small partition on my harddrive formated it as fat32 (all my other partitons are ntfs) and tried to install puppy on that one
<Homie> and then this happened
<drkokandy> I just don't know enough about Puppy Linux to know what that did to your system, but that installation to the HDD seems to be what did it
<drkokandy> It looks like puppy linux has a help room on Freenode too
<drkokandy> If you want, you could try asking there and see if they have any suggestions
<Homie> didn't look for that, because I didn't know which one cause the problems, puppy or lubuntu
<Homie> yes, I'll try my luck over there before reformating
<drkokandy> If you want to try that, their room is #puppylinux
<Homie> thank you very much
<drkokandy> Okay, and if they aren't there or if they don't have ideas, we could try deleting that partition from your Lubuntu Live stick
<drkokandy> So come back if you want to try that
<drkokandy> (but like wxl said, that has the potential of data loss)
<Homie> thank you. I'll come back for sure...
<Homie> ok, if there'll be a data loss then so be it
<drkokandy> the Lubuntu live stick could at least help you get those ebooks before you do anything drastic though
<Homie> yes, actually those are the only important thing I don't wanna lose, anything else is not that important
<Homie> drkonky?
<drkokandy> yo Homie
<drkokandy> any luck?
<Homie> just came back to tell you that what you suggested worked better than expecte, I just formated that partitio and now I get an optio to boot to windows too
<drkokandy> nice!
<Homie> I still get an option to boot to Puppy even if it's wiped out but that's not a big problem I guess. Thank You very much
<drkokandy> If you try that boot repair that the Forums suggested, that should remove them from the list
<drkokandy> the same one you ran before
<Homie> ok, I'll try it out again
<drkokandy> or, if you do end up trying to install another Linux to disk [I'd recommend one that's not intended for USB Sticks :-) ] that should also remove those entries
<drkokandy> I think
<drkokandy> at least Lubuntu/Ubuntu would
<Homie> XD what version would you suggest?
<drkokandy> Gotta root for Lubuntu in this room, right? You've used it live - it runs faster if it's installed for real. I also like Ubuntu. I've tried Fedora as well, but I'm really more comfortable with a *buntu because I'm used to it
<Homie> yes, it's very fast. It runs even from the thumb drive faster than windows
<drkokandy> I bet. I have a few-years-old netbook-spec'd laptop that choked on Windows that runs beautifully on Ubuntu. And I run Lubuntu on a laptop from 07 :)
<Homie> I think I'll keep lubuntu for a while and then try some other distros too but first I'll get my books to safety.
<drkokandy> good plan - back up those things you can't lose on a secondary hard drive/computer before you experiment too much
<Homie> Yes.  Change of subject :). Where are you from?
<drkokandy> These kind of off-topic convos should be saved in -offtopic
<drkokandy> you can type "/join #lubuntu-offtopic" (without the quotes) to enter that room
<Homie> ok, just didn't know what to wish you a good night or day because it's 3:30 am here where I live, anyway thnx for the help and good luck
<drkokandy> oh, gotcha - good night & get some rest
<Homie> I'll keep ubuntu so won't be long until we meet again I guess. XD . Bye bye
<drkokandy> sounds good! good luck
<Ahmuck> is ibus and the lubuntu power manager connected via apt
<r22ere> how do i fix this "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user. This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit."
<cYmen> I just tried creating a lubuntu installation stick but it does not boot. I tried twice using the common usb-creator-gtk and lubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cYmen> Any ideas what might be wrong?
#lubuntu 2015-01-08
<holstein> cYmen: i would start at the beginning, testing my downloaded iso..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> cYmen: i would personally get the lubuntu 14.04 version..
<holstein> *then*, i would use a different tool, if i cant make the usb creator work.. i like unetbootin, and it rarely fails me, since i'll format the stick before i make it each time
<holstein> after that, be sure to try a different USB stick,a nd also, try the stick on other hardware, so you can see if the stick is booting, and made properly, or if its an issue with the hardware not booting USB
<Guest2> Is linux / Lubuntu included a VPN ? How can i configure and use VPN anyway ? I can see there is vpn in the network connection menu.
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/166626/how-to-install-openvpn-on-lubuntu is one way but do you know which kind of vpn
<Guest2> I dont have vpn. just wonder.. have tryed vpn in ms windows  only. not linux.
<ianorlin> yes it is possible but I think you may need to install additional things
<ianorlin> but you get access to all ubuntu repos if you need it but some heavier things can take up resources
<Guest2> I understand.. I should look in the software center..  thank you..
<llogiq> hi folks.
<llogiq> regarding my recent wireless problem, I found that kernel 3.16.1-031601 works correctly with the proprietary bcm43142 drivers. So now I'm booting this kernel until the problem is solved for any newer version. Now I wonder if I should file a bug (and if so, where)?
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
 * llogiq goes off to file a bug.
<dinesh_> hi
<dinesh_> any1 there?
<dinesh_> hello?
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ianorlin> yes what is your question ?
<dinesh_> hi @ian
<dinesh_> the internet connection disconnects often in lubuntu
<dinesh_> "resolving host" error
<spicypixel> dns issue then?
<dinesh_> it works fine for sometime then suddenly disconnects
<spicypixel> when that happens in terminal run "nslookup google-public-dns-a.google.com"
<spicypixel> should give you 8.8.8.8 as an address
<spicypixel> if it isn't, maybe your DNS is dying?
<dinesh_> dying :(
<spicypixel> just a suggestion, to rule out external DNS failure
<spicypixel> might not be to dow ith lubuntu if it can't resolve a hostr
<spicypixel> host*
<dinesh_> could you please be more clear?
<dinesh_> actually I will try the nslookup first i think
<Chealsea_Jurgens> i have a general question. When trying to install software, let's say any generic program, is it best to download directly from that website, use synaptic or use software center? What is the difference?
<ianorlin> synaptic or software center is better as it will get dependencies for you
<ianorlin> also people could set up a fake website that then has malware on it if you install it
<Chealsea_Jurgens> this is true, but let's say i wanted libreoffice, it's best to go thru software center? and if i want kingsoft, and the software center does not have, then go thru their website? sound about right
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: yes, that *is* best
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: if you want a newer version, or something not in the repos, its supported the same as well. by the specific vendor/creator
<Chealsea_Jurgens> well i'd only be interested in the newest stable edition, not worried about newest bells and whistles
<holstein> you may see, "to install x in ubuntu" or "ppa available here" or "source packages"..
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: the reason you want an unsupported package is up to you.. it'll just be up to the "newest stable edition" to support ubuntu
<warfaren> how do i set font dpi? i know how to set a font size like 8, 9 , 10 etc.. but i want to choose a specific dpi value like 96 or 300
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: typically, in the officially supported repos, *all* software is patched and maintained for security purposes
<holstein> warfaren: i would probably just install the font i want. similar to http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1914
<Chealsea_Jurgens> Holstein: thanks a lot, makes perfect sense
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: for me, when i want/need a newer or more current or different package, i'll look for a PPA first
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> though they are not "officially" supported, they are easy to work with, and can be removed easily
<Chealsea_Jurgens> oh great, i'll keep that in my notes. i'm not interested in latest and greatest. just the most stable
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: well, "newer" doesnt mean more stable. neither does getting something labeled as "stable" necessarily
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: "stable" can be relative, depending on the hardware its running on... or other software installed.. and other factors
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: basicalluy, if you are using the stock ubuntu repos, someone else, a team, is maintaing all of that software for you.. so you dont have to bother with keeping up with security updates
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: you are trusting those people with that responsiblity.. and there is a promise for a certain time period
<holstein> Chealsea_Jurgens: i say,  if you are not having any stability issues, just keep up with your updates, and go with the official "if it aint broke" philosophy..
<holstein> if you are having specific stability issues, that can be discussed...
<Chealsea_Jurgens> perfect, i shall heed your advice, thanks alot. just got done installing virtualbox which is what i was looking for. i had an issue last time, but so far seems good
<h23> Why do i get a time out when i try to ssh from my ubuntu box to lbuntu (virtualbox)?
<h23> Do i need to portforward if i want to ssh to virtualbox?
<pacmyc> After updating from lubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 I get "Fast TSC calibration failed" on bootup. I've read in som threads that I should ignore it, but each time the desktop is started the "system failure" -windows opens.. Any ideas?
<joern_> I don't think that is related
<joern_> what does the system failure window say, which binary crashed?
<pacmyc> It doesnt say, it just asks if I'd like to report it
<joern_> there is a button to view details or something
<pacmyc> No, I get two buttons, cancel and "report problem...". If I press report problem  I get the next error window "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.10 har experienced an internal error". ExecutablePath /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<joern_> okay, that is what I wanted to know
<joern_> apport want to report about itself :D
<pacmyc> OK. I think error window no.2 is reporting that the reporting-service has crashed :)
<joern_> most people simply uninstall apport because it is annoying
<pacmyc> OK, didnt think about that. But the TSC calibration error, is it of importance
<pacmyc> ?
<joern_> I have it, too - but I don't see any downsides
<pacmyc> OK. So I will try "sudo apt-get remove apport" then..
<pacmyc> Thanx, going to rebbot now and hopefully nothing will bother me anymore :)
<agaida> if your bios is able to provide this clocksource=hpet may be a valid alternative - but fast TSC is a non critical message
#lubuntu 2015-01-09
<wgkdgkskdg> jesus
<wgkdgkskdg> what happened to lubuntu
<wgkdgkskdg> I haven't used it in years but really has gone down hill
<wgkdgkskdg> I was expecting a nice fast reliable Ubuntu direvative and was bombarded with eye goushing colours and bad performance
<wgkdgkskdg> What happened?!
<wgkdgkskdg> Lubuntu was amazing back in 2007~
<wgkdgkskdg> xubuntu isn't any better
 * hyperair wouldn't know
<hyperair> bad performance is hopelessly vague
<wgkdgkskdg> locking up
<wgkdgkskdg> everywhere.
<wgkdgkskdg> that better?
<wgkdgkskdg> this is on a amd-c70 with 4gb of ram and a ssd
<wgkdgkskdg> crunchbang fies.
<wgkdgkskdg> flies*
<hyperair> slightly
<hyperair> hmm ssd
<hyperair> =\
 * hyperair was guessing hard disk slowness at first
<hyperair> and i've no idea what an amd-c70 is
<wgkdgkskdg> fffxlanf
<wgkdgkskdg> xlanekxlanis xlan
<hyperair> ?
<werwerwr> jesus
<werwerwr> even the keyboard input is lagging.
<werwerwr> that's how bad it is. it's like lubuntu is having a stroke
<werwerwr> jesus
<werwerwr> ; - ;
<holstein> werwerwr: its not having a stroke here
<werwerwr> it is here holstein
<holstein> werwerwr: when i encounter issues like that, i'll start testing the physical hardware.. the ram and the hard drive.. then, i'll start isolating driver support
<werwerwr> holstein: the hardware is fine
<holstein> werwerwr: if you havent tested, then you are assuming that. and there *is* a problem, and im not saying the problem is not with lubuntu running on your specific hardware
<werwerwr> holstein: i'm going back to crunchbang. it ran perfectly
<holstein> werwerwr: comparing #! is a good test, since, that will help you know if the hardware is functional, but, that is a much older kernel, and hardware support
<werwerwr> even without video drivers.
<werwerwr> holstein: it's not that old.
<holstein> werwerwr: you *have* video drivers.. you mean, without adding the proprietary driver
<werwerwr> well the opensource pos
<werwerwr> I have the proprietary one on lubuntu
<holstein> werwerwr: im not saying "the kernel is old". im stating the fact that it *is* older than the lubuntu one
<werwerwr> holstein: eh
<holstein> werwerwr: the kernel in lubuntu, im assuming you are using 14.04?
<werwerwr> ye
<holstein> that kernel is much newer than the one in crunchbang.. assuming you would like to consructively discuss what could be causing whatever issues you are seeing
<werwerwr> holstein: lubuntu litterally just had a stroke
<werwerwr> the keyboard was delayed by 6 seconds and repeated it's self.
<holstein> werwerwr: cool.. just let the volunteers here know if you have a question
<werwerwr> holstein: ...
<holstein> werwerwr: i obviously have some ideas about how to track down what you are experiencing, but you'll have to ask
<werwerwr> holstein: /passive agressive
<holstein> werwerwr: not in the slightest.. you are not asking questions
<holstein> werwerwr: i cant constructively answer statements :/
<werwerwr> Why did lubuntu butcher performance in the newest versions?
<holstein> werwerwr: i say again, "lubuntu" didnt
<werwerwr> I used to be able to run lubuntu on a p2 / celeron reasonably
<holstein> werwerwr: its fine here
<werwerwr> holstein: specs?
<holstein> werwerwr: the linux kernel, these days, is not intended for that old of hardware
<holstein> werwerwr: its a fact that hardware support is pulled out of the kernel, but that is upstream
<holstein> werwerwr: i have ran 14.04 on a 900mhz celeron with no issues
<werwerwr> holstein: they didn't pull p2
<werwerwr> Support got dropped for 486 iirc
<holstein> werwerwr: i didnt say or imply anyone pulled anyhting
<werwerwr> Pentium is still supported for now
<holstein> anything*
<werwerwr> [22:23] <holstein> werwerwr: its a fact that hardware support is pulled out of the kernel, but that is upstream
<holstein> werwerwr: im stating a fact,a nd that you may not get support for your p2 hardware
<holstein> werwerwr: graphics, audio. etc
<werwerwr> eh
<holstein> werwerwr: you may have compromises, since, the kernel, that is fed from upsrteam *does* sunset hardare support
<holstein> werwerwr: you state the #! kernel supports the hardware, maybe just go with that.. and stay on that kernel
<werwerwr> holstein: the hardware wont be dropped for a while
<holstein> werwerwr: *great*!
<holstein> werwerwr: so, whats the deal, friend?
<werwerwr> lubuntu performs horribly on a modern laptop
<holstein> werwerwr: have you tried the vesa graphics driver to isolate the graphicds driver?
<holstein> werwerwr: have you tried nomodeset?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<werwerwr> my computer boots fine
<holstein> werwerwr: a p2 is*not* a modern laptop
<werwerwr> the issue is that little things like using the file manager can lock the system up
<werwerwr> holstein: I've been talking about my laptop this entire time
<holstein> werwerwr: i hear that, friend. but, it *doesnt* lock up here
<werwerwr> it does here :/
<holstein> werwerwr: and, that laptop is a p2?
<werwerwr> AMD C70
<werwerwr> dual core, 2mb l2 cache IIRC
<werwerwr> 4gb of ram, 60gb SSD
<holstein> werwerwr: i ask again, have you tested with the vesa driver? or nomodeset?
<werwerwr> holstein: I've tried flgrx and vesa
<werwerwr> what's the point on nomodset if the gpu works fine?
<holstein> werwerwr: the gpu hardare support is what i would like you to isolate. that is the point
<holstein> werwerwr: but, we are going to get no-where
<holstein> werwerwr: i suggest, you go to the mailing list for main ubuntu. that is where the relevant hardware support you are dealing is anyways
<holstein> nothing you are reporting is related specifically to lubuntu
<holstein> i suggest you dont take my word for that, and just try the xubuntu and/or main ubuntu live isos on that hardware
<holstein> when you see the performance is similar, you can seek help in a larger community
<werwerwr> holstein: I know that crunchbang performs better
<holstein> werwerwr: do you understand why?
<werwerwr> Debian + LXDE / GNOME3 performs horribly
<werwerwr> holstein: I don't.
<holstein> werwerwr: its a different kernel.. nothing to with with the DE's
<holstein> werwerwr: install #!.. on that *same* kernel, install lxde..
<werwerwr> holstein: lubuntu is running a newer version. that does not make sense
<werwerwr> holstein: I've run the newest SID kernel's
<holstein> werwerwr: *cool*
<werwerwr> performance was still fine
<holstein> werwerwr: pleast use the main #ubuntu channel
<holstein> werwerwr: i cannot help you like that
<werwerwr> ...
<holstein> werwerwr: the different kernel and drivers included there is the deal
<werwerwr> holstein: I don't get why you are only blaming the GPU when I never mentioned any graphical issues or lockups
<holstein> werwerwr: im not
<werwerwr> holstein: same kernel, same sources.
<werwerwr> minor changes.
<holstein> werwerwr: im "blaming" the kernel version.. different drivers
<werwerwr> I highly doubt there's specific changes for my hardware
<holstein> werwerwr: not minor and all
<holstein> werwerwr: dont doubt it at all. *actually* test that, and you'll see
<holstein> werwerwr: you'll see that lxde *will* work fine in #! on that kernel. and you can look at xubuntu and maing ubuntu 14.04 running live on the hardware
<werwerwr> I don't see what changes that would be made from a debian derivitive to a ubuntu derivitive that should be this negative on performance
<holstein> werwerwr: kernel regressions
<werwerwr> holstein: I've run the newest kernel that SID has
<werwerwr> I didn't get any performance issues
<holstein> werwerwr: *great*!
<holstein> werwerwr: just install that then, and use it
<werwerwr> I have tried xubuntu. performance was hit and miss.
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<werwerwr> that was with a HDD
<holstein> werwerwr: i already suggested the issue could be hardware, since you are on an different hard drive.. you stated you have tested for that. and thats why i suggest testing live,to isolate that
<holstein> werwerwr: its a matter of isolating variables. and not assuming anything
<holstein> werwerwr: a team of professionals were hired to provide you windows support for your hardware there.. you take that burden on yourself when running linux, and you have to be willing to test, and isolate, and work with volunteers
<werwerwr> holstein: I've tried xubuntu lubuntu, debian, and crunchbang all on this hardware. on a HDD and SSD
<holstein> !bug
<werwerwr> what proffessionalls?
<werwerwr> lol
<holstein> werwerwr: then file the bug, and follow up
<werwerwr> holstein: I don't know what package it is so filing a bug report would be a waste of developer's time
<holstein> werwerwr: the professionals you purchased the hardware from, that didnt promise you linux support
<holstein> werwerwr: ok.. then, good luck to you.. try the #ubuntu channel, since your issue is not with lxde or lubuntu, but hardware
<holstein> werwerwr: hardware support*
<werwerwr> holstein: they also didn't promise windows support
<werwerwr> holstein: how is it a hardware issue when the one distro has the problem
<holstein> werwerwr: lubuntu is a flavor
<holstein> werwerwr: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<werwerwr> holstein: lubuntu is very different from ubuntu
<werwerwr> there's many changes under the hood
<holstein> werwerwr: same kernel.. same hardware support
<werwerwr> holstein: many changes.
<werwerwr> holstein: ubuntu is a debian derivative
<holstein> werwerwr: so, you install main ubuntu, and have the same packages all up to date, and *everything* is fine, correct?
<holstein> werwerwr: then, you add lubuntu or lxde, and its bad? correct?
<holstein> with the *same* kernel? all up to date?
<holstein> i think its more likely, you tried them at different times.. and had different kernels..
<werwerwr> holstein: I can't get the current lubuntu to be useable on a p3
<holstein> its not a random, unknown happenging, that one kernel supports hardware well, and an upgrade breaks support.. its common.. kernel regressions
<werwerwr> lubuntu has become a resource hog compared to it's former self
<holstein> werwerwr: i ask again.. so, you have the *same* kernel in main ubuntu 14.04 and all is well? and installing lubuntu or lxde into that *same* installation breaks it? that is correct?
<holstein> werwerwr: lubuntu inherits a lot of its code.. the kernel, etc.. if you dont like, it, i assure you, no one will force it on your machine
<holstein> werwerwr: if you find it a "resource hog", go with something lighter.. i use just openbox..
<holstein> werwerwr: is that the case? normal, main ubuntu is fine? and you add lxde? and its broken?
<werwerwr> holstein: Lubuntu is using 2.8gb of ram
<werwerwr> I have firefox open with 5 tabs.
<werwerwr> a terminal
<werwerwr> sorry, 2 terminals
<werwerwr> the software updater and the lubuntu software center open
<holstein> werwerwr: the machine i run lubuntu on only has 1gb of ram.. it runs well..
<werwerwr> 2.8gb.
<werwerwr> being used for this.
<holstein> werwerwr: again, if you have a question, ask it
<werwerwr> i'm pretty sure there's a memory leak somewhere
<holstein> werwerwr: like, "how do i locate run away processes? " etc
<holstein> ps aux or using top or htop, and you can find what to file a bug against
<holstein> werwerwr: though, its likely flash in firefox.. if that is running..
<werwerwr> no flash
<holstein> werwerwr: *anytime* you say "pretty sure" just test for that
<werwerwr> this machine instantly hangs with flash
<holstein> werwerwr: mine doesnt
<holstein> werwerwr: i run lubuntu on 1 gig of ram with pepperflash.. as many tabs as i like
<werwerwr> It's firefox.
<werwerwr> FireFox is eating 1.8gb of ram.
<holstein> werwerwr: *great*!.. so, you *do* know what to file the bug against, then
<werwerwr> I don't know how to file an anonymous bug report
<werwerwr> also I told you it wasn't my hardware
<holstein> werwerwr: just contact mozilla directly, as you please
<werwerwr> I have in the past
<werwerwr> I was told to run a older version or close tabs
<werwerwr> FireFox is a POS
<holstein> werwerwr: since the tune has just recently, like in the past few minutes, changed from "lubuntu is a POS" to "firefox is a POS", consider trying to be more constructive
<holstein> you can always join that community and ask how to get envolved, and help them help you..
<holstein> wow
<holstein> no, thats ok.. no oppologies needed ;)
<holstein> who talks to people like that..
<werwerwer> holstein: consider being less rassvv  andassvrassv arassv arassv arassv arassv arassv arassv ar
<werwerwer> holstein: lubuntu just had another stroke.
<werwerwer> also I still think Lubuntu sucks now.
<holstein> werwerwer: as i said before, just let the volunteers here know if you have a question..
<werwerwer> I've thought the same of FireFox for years now.
<holstein> werwerwer: and, as i said, no one makes you use lubuntu.. or firefox..
<werwerwer> holstein: no one makes you act passive agressive
<holstein> werwerwer: please use one of the ot channels to vent frustrations.
<holstein> !ot | werwerwer
<ubottu> werwerwer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<werwerwer> ...
<holstein> werwerwer: i assure you, i mean for nothing to be passive toward you.. i am directly frustrated with our time together, and i am going to wish you good luck, and suggest you use a larger channel, since this channel is usually slow
<werwerwer> ...
<werwerwer> this channel is slow at night
<werwerwer> during the day it gets quite nice and active
<holstein> werwerwer: this is a fact, friend.. this channel is slow. the channel is logged.. and i am here *all* the time
<holstein> werwerwer: i am not asking you if you *think* its busy or not.. im sharing with you a suggestion where you can get more assistance.. the #ubuntu channel
<werwerwer> I'm here all the time under various names.
<werwerwer> the #ubuntu channel is horrid.
<holstein> anyways, good luck to you, and i will discontinue my volunteer services now..
<werwerwer> I voiced concern over a bug in the installer and reqeusted assistance
<werwerwer> I got labled a troll and had a member repeatidly tell people not to talk to me as I was a troll because he couldn't recreate teh bug with a older ubuntu installer
<werwerwer> Others re-created the bug with the same installer I used.
<werwerwer> Still not fixed to date for that release.
<holstein> werwerwer: that release?
<holstein> werwerwer: what release?
<werwerwer> 9.04 iirc
<holstein> werwerwer: its not an LTS
<werwerwer> it was a bug where if a usb medium was used to install Ubuntu would continue to search for a CD
<holstein> i just cant help but share facts..
<holstein> when its not supported anymore, it wont be addressed..
<holstein> doesnt matter what the bug is, the support term is up..
<werwerwer> ...
<holstein> to say "its still not fixed to this date, in that release" is just to misunderstand how the system works. thats all im referencing
<werwerwer> it was a active problem at the time and how a volenteer responded was innapropriate and made me abandon ubuntu
<holstein> *nothing* gets fixed about unsupported releases like that
<holstein> they are not supported anymore
<holstein> werwerwer: no one can make you do anything. you choose to abandon
<werwerwer> holstein: it made me abandon
<werwerwer> It's hard to use a distro that can't be installed while you get called a troll by a moron
<holstein> werwerwer: no, it didnt.. you *chose* to, which is fine
<werwerwer> it did.
<holstein> werwerwer: again, please use the OT channels to vent
<werwerwer> do you not speak english as your first language (serious question, not meaning to be rude)
<werwerwer> holstein:
<werwerwer> ?
<werwerwer> holstein: you understand that when something doesn't work and there is no solution to make it work it forces you to abandon it
<werwerwer> it's not a choice if you require it
<holstein> werwerwer: no, its not force of any kind.. please stop using this channel to vent..
<werwerwer> it is force.
<werwerwer> I am not venting either but merely explaining why I wont use #ubuntu for help
<holstein> werwerwer: you dont need to.. just dont use it, then..
<holstein> werwerwer: i require no explanation for the channels you are not in..
<werwerwer> holstein: I did need to
<holstein> werwerwer: im saying, you dont. you need not communicate that to me.. so, please stop,.i dont want you communicating that to me, and its not on topic for the channel..
<werwerwer> holstein: you blamed my hardware then my gpu then told me to ask #ubuntu...
<werwerwer> then told me "facts" about this channel and that there's no such thing as "force" with Linux distros
<holstein> werwerwer: no... i blamed nothing, offered volunteer help, and suggested a more populated channel
<holstein> werwerwer: please use an OT channel
<werwerwer> you blamed.
<werwerwer> you said that it was the hardware then the kernel
<holstein> werwerwer: hardware *support*, which is in the kernel
<werwerwer> holstein: even when using the same kernel the problem popped up in one distro not the other
<holstein> werwerwer: im not interested in a recap..
<werwerwer> both are direvatives of the same distro
<holstein> werwerwer: so, i ask again, when you install main ubuntu 14.04? all is fine? and when you add lxde? it breaks?
<holstein> werwerwer: "derivitives" is not enough.. its not isolating the kernel as a variable
<werwerwer> holstein: I installed it a week ago.
<werwerwer> I didn't install lxde.
<werwerwer> I used UNity
<holstein> werwerwer: so, i ask again, when you install main ubuntu 14.04? all is fine? and when you add lxde? it breaks?
<werwerwer> yes it was fine
<werwerwer> no lxde
<werwerwer> like I just said
<holstein> werwerwer: if you have not done that, please try that ^
<werwerwer> ...
<werwerwer> pretty sure when lxde runs fine in debian and unity on ubuntu but lxde on lubuntu has problems something is up with lubuntu
<holstein> werwerwer: and, thats all i ask that you address.. the "pretty sure" part there
<werwerwer> I never said pretty sure
<holstein> werwerwer: im not saying you are wrong.. im asking that you isolate that variable, and prove that
<holstein> werwerwer: friend, the sentence right above there states "pretty sure"
<holstein> 00:12 < werwerwer> pretty sure when lxde runs fine in debian and unity on ubuntu but lxde on lubuntu has problems something is up with lubuntu
<holstein> 00:12 < holstein> werwerwer: and, thats all i ask that you address.. the "pretty sure" part there
<holstein> 00:13 < werwerwer> I never said pretty sure
<werwerwer> ...
<holstein> werwerwer: anyways, install main ubuntu, see that you are up to date with upgrades.. see that all is well.. then, install lxde, see that its broken,a nd file a bug against lxde
<werwerwer> you sound like the same guy who couldn't recreate teh bug in ubuntu
<holstein> werwerwer: its likely becuase i *cant* recreate the issue you are having, which, is not a bug, yet
<werwerwer> holstein: >I can't recreate it so it's not a problem
<werwerwer> >I haven't attempted to recreate it
<holstein> werwerwer: if the problem is, "i run lubuntu and its bad", then, i run lubuntu, and its fine
<holstein> werwerwer: i *have*, and am currently attempting
<holstein> werwerwer: i welcome facts about how you think i can recreate it
<werwerwer> holstein: For FireFox
<werwerwer> just open it.
<holstein> werwerwer: ok..
<holstein> werwerwer: and.. ?
<werwerwer> open a few tabs and let it idle
<werwerwer> I'm running FireFox 33
<holstein> werwerwer: are you using ubuntu 14.04? or 14.10? or 12.04? a ppa for firefox? the repo one?
<holstein> 32, 64bit?
<werwerwer> lubuntu 14
<werwerwer> the one that comes with it
<werwerwer> 32bit I bleieve
<holstein> werwerwer: i ask again, and no "i beleives" please
<holstein> werwerwer: are you using ubuntu 14.04? or 14.10? 32bit? 64bit?
<holstein> werwerwer: help me help you..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41332/how-do-i-check-if-i-have-a-32-bit-or-a-64-bit-os
<holstein> uname -a in a terminal..
<werwerwer> ...
<werwerwer> ......
<werwerwer> you need to be clear about what you want to know 32bit or 64bit for as firefox has a 64bit flavour
<werwerwer> it's 64bit Lubuntu 14
<holstein> werwerwer: i ask again, friend. are you using ubuntu 14.04 or 14.10?
<werwerwer> holstein: uname isn't telling me
<werwerwer> and I don't remember off the top of my head
<holstein> werwerwer: this is what i need to make sure i am doing the same as you
<holstein> werwerwer: otherwise, its a waste of time
<werwerwer> 14.10
<holstein> werwerwer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<werwerwer> 14.10
<holstein> werwerwer: i have firefox open, with many tabs.. 1gb of ram on a 900mhz celeron
<holstein> works as expected
<holstein> im on 32bit 14.04
<holstein> werwerwer: im not going to install 14.10 to confirm an issue with you like that..
<holstein> werwerwer: you can try the mailing list, or mozilla suppot
<holstein> support
<holstein> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/
<holstein> werwerwer: you should be prepared to offer your specs, and facts
<holstein> 20 tabs gets it up to 20% memory, of my 1gb
<holstein> id say, installing 14.04 will address all the issues you are having.. get you a kernel closer to the #! one you like..
<holstein> anyways, good luck.. im out..
<holstein> i wish i could say its been fun..
<Thunder1> i open jdownloader with the command "sh ./jd.sh" out of the download folder. how can i make a desktop icon?
<xvzf> hi there xfce energy is not running, but, in spite of this, the machine locks itself after some ten minutes. what else can do this?
<tr0p> hi, do you know if F2FS is supported by the lubuntu-alternate-disc's installer? I heared some rumours but i am not sure....
#lubuntu 2015-01-10
<ElGatoSaez> hello
<ElGatoSaez> is pidgin irc client incorporated in lubuntu?
<RomanLier> ElGatoSaez, ¡vete ya de aquí!
<krytarik> ElGatoSaez: If you mean installed by default, then yes.
<ElGatoSaez> thanks
<ElGatoSaez> bye olimpical gods of gnu free software
<darrenfoster1976> afternoon..
<darrenfoster1976> after a little bit of advice folks... i need to lock down ubuntu to be a kiosk with just the browser open and a webpage. I've got the webpage open through following the instructions on this web page https://github.com/MobilityLab/TransitScreen/wiki/Lubuntu-kiosk-setup-procedures what i really need to do now is stop any access to the desktop or applications once the browser is open... any ideas?
<darrenfoster1976> when i say ubuntu i meant lubunutu my crazy pc autocorrected it to ubuntu
<darrenfoster1976> lubuntu i give in lol
<darrenfoster1976> Anyone about for some advice?
<darrenfoster1976> Anyone about for some advice?
#lubuntu 2015-01-11
<Dresk> Brand new to Lubuntu, trying to use Synaptic to change my driver to proprietary NVIDIA, but the thing just sits there, progress bar doesn't move, don't see any HTTP traffic, not sure what's going on
<fima_noutbaka> good day. can i get some help regarding Lubuntu 13.10?
<Dresk> So, I'm thinking I made the right choice of Lubuntu as my buntu variant, but I can't configure lxpanel or Desktop Page, both of them keep crashing immediately when trying to open their respective GUI configure tools
<Dresk> This is pretty much fresh out of the box with the latest updates
<wxl> Dresk: which version?
<Dresk> 14.10, latest version, latest updates
<wxl> Dresk: and what are you trying to do to configure lxpanel?
<Dresk> Well to start shrink the size of my 4 desktop previews in Desktop Pager, remove the Power Manager button (it doesn't even have an icon, it's just a blank space, but I don't want it there)
<wxl> not what are you trying to accomplish, but how did you do it?
<zy3pD> Dresk, maybe 14.04 is more stable
<wxl> zy3pD: no such problem appeared in testing 14.10, so i wouldn't say that's necessarily true.
<Dresk> zy3pD: I switched from 9 years of Mandriva / Mandrake to come to an OS that's always up to date and still has lots of GUIs; I was hoping to always stay in the latest builds
<Dresk> wxl: I'm doing it simply by right-clicking the Desktop Pager and clicking "Desktop Pager" settings
<Dresk> wxl: I don't know of a command-line method for launching that GUI
<wxl> Dresk: for lxpanel, see if `lxpanelctl config` works better
<Dresk> wxl: Okay, launched, under the Panel Applets tab, clicking Desktop Pager and then Edit..
<Dresk> Exploded
<Dresk> Clicking Power Manager Plugin and clicking Remove...
<zy3pD> Dresk, you can change the panel manually configuring this file: ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<Dresk> That crashed lxpanelctl
<wxl> with what error?
<Dresk> zy3pD: I will use that as a fallback, but I really wanted Lubuntu to be very GUI-based like Mandriva
<Dresk> No error, nothing in the console, it launches in the background automagically
<wxl> curious
<wxl> do you have an lxpanel folder in ~/.cache?
<Dresk> I do not sir
<wxl> see if there's any errors in ~/.cache/openbox/openbox.log or ~/.cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log
<Dresk> ** (obconf:3222): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<Dresk> ** Message: app.vala:130: lxpanel exit with this type of exit: 139
<Dresk> ** Message: app.vala:148: Exit not normal, try to reload
<Dresk> ** Message: app.vala:76: Launching lxpanel
<Dresk> That's in lxsession's Run.log ...
<Dresk> Checking Openbox...
<wxl> try watching that log file while you did what you did and make sure that the error comes up again
<wxl> i hate that those logs don't have times in them
<Dresk> ** (obconf:3417): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<Dresk> That kicks off when I right-click the pager and click Desktop Pager Settings
<Dresk> Nothing is in Openbox.log of any merit
<Dresk> wxl: Any ideas?  Kind of a deal breaker for me, I've only been running Lubuntu for about 7 hours and I got lots of guys saying OpenSuSe might be what I really want
<zy3pD> Dresk, have you ever tried to run the session as root?
<Dresk> As I said, I switched to Mandriva which had a beautiful singular control center to configure everything; in Lubuntu I ponder how to get back to some of the GUIs during initial setup (such as if I need to login at startup, or to configure my init / whatever services, starting / stopping them, job-admin does NOT work)
<Dresk> zy3pD: Isn't it a cardinal sin to run X as root?
<zy3pD> yeah so i ask ^^
<Dresk> I don't think I'm going to do that, hehe, thanks for the suggestion though
<zy3pD> Dresk, have you tried to install lubuntu again? or rebooted it?
<Dresk> zy3pD: I pretty much just installed it a few hours ago and did an update to it, and have rebooted many times
<Dresk> zy3pD: Fresh off right after installing and updating I couldn't configure desktop pager
<zy3pD> Dresk, 14.10 is *the version with the new features* maybe you try the stable 14.04
<Dresk> Isn't 14.10 a "stable" release though?
<zy3pD> yeah its also "stable" but the .04 versions are though for to use them for a long time (some have lts) and the .10 version shows which features will be new in the next .04 version ;)
<wxl> sorry i've returned
<Dresk> No problem, I thank you for your help so far
<wxl> yeah well i'm concerned it may be a dbus issue
<wxl> unfortunately some of those warnings are no big deal and some of them are not
<Dresk> A trite concerning it's happening "out of the box" so to speak, to the Window Manager specific for the distro
<wxl> what's unfortunate is that i only have 1404
<Dresk> Is that a recommendation?
<wxl> no
<wxl> especially given your desires
<wxl> why is it an accessibility isue? so weird
<wxl> i suspect that's a red herring
<wxl> at the same time i feel like i've heard of this before
<Dresk> Different topic quick question - lots of apps are using Qt, I think, and I used to have something that let me use my Gtk themes in Qt, and I'm not sure what that was or how I did it, but I believe it would make apps like Volume Control and Synaptic look nice on Lubuntu
<Dresk> wxl: Well I'm game to be a guinea pig for any kind of fixing
<wxl> i hear you
<wxl> there is one solution that i can think of but it won't provide an immediate answer
<wxl> from what i can tell it looks like the accessibility bus error is just an annoying warning
<wxl> i suspect that's not the issue
<wxl> Dresk: indeed zy3pD's suggestion of manually configuring through the config file might be a good idea to get you something right now
<wxl> you could also try turning logging on. kill lxpanel and restart it with --log 4
<wxl> you MAY need to specify the profile with -p Lubuntu if you get a weird looking panel for some reason
<Dresk> Does lxpanel have a safe way of killing?  Any signal in particular?
<Dresk> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<wxl> i don't think there's an unsafe way to kill it honestly :)
<Dresk> Yeah that's what I have right now
<wxl> yeah the problem is apparently logging isn't on
<wxl> could i ask you to make a bug report for this?
<wxl> i'd like to see some other 14.10 folks confirm this
<Dresk> Sure, no idea where Lubuntu has that
<wxl> i'd do it myself in a vm but i've got a pritty throttled public wifi connection right now
<wxl> !bugs | Dresk
<ubottu> Dresk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wxl> there's the answer :)
<wxl> please subscribe "Lubuntu Packages Team"
<Dresk> Let me see if I can get some more logging info for the report
<wxl> ubuntu-bug will pull most of the relevant stuff but i'm not sure it's smart enough to automatically grab the logs, so make sure to add that
<wxl> assumedly turning logging on will result in a new folder in ~/.cache
<wxl> i'm on the team and it will remind me to check on it later
<Dresk> Actually, it didn't, still just lxsession and nothing new in it
<wxl> bizarre.
<wxl> anything in /var/log?
<Dresk> No log files for LXDE
<Dresk> [ 2125.258132] lxpanel[3234]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fe45db82200 sp 00007fff53be4e10 error 4 in lxde_power_manager.so[7fe45db7a000+f000]
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> useful
<Dresk> Heh, it ends in f000
<wxl> interesting that it's with power manager
<Dresk> Well that's when I tried to remove Power Manager
<Dresk> [ 4383.671768] lxpanel[3944]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007ffff2aa7478 error 14 in lxpanel[400000+30000]
<Dresk> That's all I got for Desktop Pager it seems
<wxl> you removed the power manager first?
<Dresk> I tried to do that first, yes
<Dresk> At this point I've tried both things many times
<wxl> yeah try manually editing the config file
<wxl> i bet there's a null reference of some kind in there
<wxl> brb
<Dresk> Where's that config again?
<Dresk> Oh wow lxpanel just segfaulted after successfully removing the Application Launch Bar at the far right (basically the logout button).  I successfully removed it, and then I simply right-clicked blank space in the Task Manager applet and it segfaulted
<Dresk> And crashed again after restarting, just right-clicking the Task Manager area
<Dresk> [ 5179.653523] lxpanel[3984]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fe105b3a200 sp 00007fffa4ea0f10 error 4 in lxde_power_manager.so[7fe105b32000+f000]
<Dresk> It's DEFINITELY power manager
<Dresk> And I think it's because the power manager is trying to read the power of my damn wireless mouse which runs on normal AA batteries and in Windows doesn't even have a tool for reporting battery status
<wxl> ok back
<Dresk> I think you can file many of my issues under my mouse
<Dresk> Gonna unplug it for a moment and see what happens
<wxl> config is at ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<Dresk> Okay
<Dresk> On a wired mouse now
<Dresk> Launching lxpanel
<wxl> i think there's a default at /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<Dresk> Gosh dangit, still crashed
<wxl> cp the one in your home folder somewhere and replace it with the default one
<wxl> lxpanelctl restart will reload
<Dresk> Alright, one sec
<Dresk> Okay, back to a stock panel
<Dresk> Desktop Pager settings still blows up
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> well,
<wxl> i wonder if you have the same problem with the live cd
<Dresk> All problems still on deck here wxl
<wxl> Dresk: with the live cd?
<Dresk> wxl: Oh, no, just with my current install
<Dresk> wxl: Replaced with default config, changed mouse
<Dresk> Gonna remove power manually
<Dresk> Well at least power is gone, but I still can't launch the Desktop Pager configuration GUI
<Dresk> wxl: Do you have a recommendation for a compositor thats sits well with Lubuntu?  Not having vsync is horrid; I figured compton would make the most sense, but I like suggestions
<ianorlin> Dresk launch obconf from the menu and go to desktops
<ianorlin> that will take you to same place
<Dresk> ianorlin: Giving that a shot
<Dresk> ianorlin: This doesn't have ALL the options that configuring Desktop Pager has though
<Dresk> ianorlin: For example, the width of each desktop displayed, the tiling format, etc
<ianorlin> Dresk that is what that took you to before
<ianorlin> The width of each desktop is choosen by your screen aspect ratio and stuff automatically
<Dresk> Huh, I swore I recall being able to configure that
<Dresk> wxl: Is there a GUI app for setting your Gtk3 theme?  I'm used to gtk-chtheme for Gtk2, and it makes all running Gtk2 apps reload the theme without needing to relaunch, but I don't know of a Gtk3 variant (trying to make Synaptic look nice)
<ianorlin> Is expert mode in lubuntu software center just there to show cli only apps
<drkokandy> I think normal mode also hides some of the not-application packages
<ianorlin> yes that too
<Metapod1> hi, how/where do I report a package that got updated? (warzone2100 got an update recently)
<ianorlin> Metapod1: report a package for what?
<Metapod1> well, it would be an update request.
<Metapod1> but i got an answer: (20:10:01) k1l: Metapod1: in general package only get bug and security upgrade. new program versions just come with the new ubuntu releases
<Dresk> So how does one configure if they need to login at startup?  I configured that I did, but I no longer wish it, and I find no GUI option for thus.  In tandem, I shall Google!
<Dresk> Also, what power manager does Lubuntu recommend?  The Xfce one or Light Locker?
<drkokandy> the default installation should include both. I usually configure my settings in Xfce
#lubuntu 2016-01-11
<Uno> Hi, can someone give me a working rtmp streaming link? I've tried some I've found online, but they didnt work, so I want to figure out if it's due to the links or my settings
<jesusluvr> hello
<wxl> morn jesusluvr
<jesusluvr> good morning
<jesusluvr> am i still in this channel?
<wxl> you seem to be jesusluvr :)
<jesusluvr> excellent
<jesusluvr> ;3~[#lxde] rowser is not included in the lubuntu softwarecenter
<jesusluvr> hello there i was wondering if the lynx-browser can be found in the lubuntu software center?
<wxl> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.9dev6-3 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<wxl> jesusluvr: yep and the above is the package you need. note that you may need to turn on expert mode.
<jesusluvr> ah, ty
<jesusluvr> yeah had to turn on expert-mode
<jesusluvr> ty
<dust> will the 16.04 release have the 4.5 kernel?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<genii> Apparently not
<redwolf> not ony apparently, genii, 4.4 :)
<genii> dust: The best answer is "eventually"
<redwolf> lol
<redwolf> I'm sure some PPAs will have it
<user_shravan> Pentium4 + 512MB RAM is ok to install ubuntu
<user_shravan> Pentium4 + 512MB RAM is ok to install lubuntu
<ianorlin> user_shravan: yes but some applications can use that up quickly
<ianorlin> user_shravan: I would use the alternate installer it will run a lot faster as desktop may not work well
<user_shravan> what linux should I install for linux learning and general purpose use for Pentium4 + 512MB RAM
<user_shravan> what linux should I install for linux learning and general purpose use for Pentium4 (3.40 GHz) + 512MB DDR1 RAM
<dust> lubuntu
<redwolf> Lubuntu is a good start (or end :) ), user_shravan, just remember the requirements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<dust> user_shravan, http://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=All&category=Old+Computers&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&package=All&rolling=All&isosize=All&netinstall=All&status=Active
<redwolf> user_shravan, Linux Puppy is even lighter, but not so easy to use. so yes, I recommend a highly standard desktop like Lubuntu
<dust> if u ve no limited internet just try out several distros
#lubuntu 2016-01-12
<TheSchaf> interesting - i just got the latest 64bit iso and tried to install in VM - installer crashed
<TheSchaf> aaand again
<TheSchaf> installer redirects me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/220961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Triaged]
<TheSchaf> but i highly doubt i'm out of space - i have a dynamic VM disc with 8 gb initial space
<Gnjurac> how to disable web camera light i just bought it
<Glorfindel> I'm running ubuntu server 15.04 with lubuntu-desktop installed, and despite having the option off, it sleeps every time I close the lid
<Glorfindel> to make matters worse, if I have the session locked it wakes to a "openbox" login screen that has no usernames listed, and accepts no passwords
<Glorfindel> the only option at this point is to login to a tty and reboot
<Glorfindel> anyone?
<Glorfindel> you all just got $1 docked from your paycheck
<Mathisen> lol
<redwolf> O.o
<Glorfindel> oh hey, people that are alive
<Glorfindel> nice to meet you :D
<Mathisen> Glorfindel, see that worked flash the $ sign a people wakes upp
<Glorfindel> lol
<Mathisen> Glorfindel, i cant help you with your problem but ask in #ubuntu they can help you... at least how to troubleshoot or rescue
<Glorfindel> Mathisen: ok
<Glorfindel> thanks
<MeatHammer> what is the post-it note app that ships with lubuntu?
<Glorfindel> xnote
<Glorfindel> er
<Glorfindel> xpad
<MeatHammer> does that run on debian under xfce, ya figure (sorry really loved the lubuntu one)
<Dietmar> hi, my powerbutton settings dosnt take effect, i wish to shutdown immediatly, i have done the settings to do so, but stilll the menu appears
<Dietmar> how can i contact lubuntu support? I tlooks like an general bug/problem, often to find in englisch and also german forums
<bioterror> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Dietmar> how do that "bug" work? if i type it at an console, it reminds me with: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »newline«
<Dietmar> hmh, why i need to create an account to send in an bug? I wish to send some1 an mail, finish. i dont wont to create accounts for bug reporting ...
#lubuntu 2016-01-13
<igmar> Is there a wat to have lxle x64 run 32 bit binaries ?
<igmar> The kernel config seems to imply it should work, but it doesn't
<igmar> just install the 32 bit libc
<igmar> And somehow all the X11 i686 stuff
<igmar> fun
<igmar> And now flexlm blows up
<igmar> cool :)
<Lokie> anyone can help me with rdping to lxde from windows 7? with xrdp it connects shows an emty window and closes after few secs
#lubuntu 2016-01-14
<jacobiyah> hello there, anybody have a quickfix for the lubuntu light locker settings?
<jacobiyah> lubuntu light locker settings issue, where settings do not stay
#lubuntu 2016-01-15
<FXpr0> is this the fastest version of ubuntu?  and is there a security version available?
<wxl> FXpr0: lubuntu is meant to be lightweight. not sure what you mean by "security version."
<FXpr0> like, a tails-ish version.
<FXpr0> the computer I am using for linux is a piece of crap.  comCRAP cq57-229wm chinamart junk amd c-50 1ghz cpu but I loaded 8gb of ram onto it.
<wxl> oh, yeah, no.
<wxl> i mean maybe someone has made one, but no.
<FXpr0> is there a security package I can add to it perhaps?
<FXpr0> like firewalled and all that
<wxl> if you look at everything involved in tails, there's a lot of work to do.
<wxl> you sure CAN do it, but it will take a heck of a lot more than just installing one package.
<FXpr0> I tried a really kickass version of ubuntu called cyborg hawk which is a great piece of work but its laggy on this computer however not as laggy as windows 7
<wxl> you might want to install lubuntu-desktop but i'm not sure that won't break something
<FXpr0> how about mate which is good for laptops?
<wxl> you could install that too but the mate-desktop doesn't have the same focus on lightweight as lubuntu
<wxl> in fact, no other flavor of ubuntu does
<wxl> FXpr0: i'd get on distro watch and start looking for security distros with lxde. you'll probably find something
<FXpr0> the one I am testing now is good but the command line stuff is a pain. its debian based.
<wxl> so add guis
<dust> http://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=All&category=Security&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&package=All&rolling=All&isosize=All&netinstall=All&status=Active
<dust> http://distrowatch.com/search.php?ostype=All&category=Old+Computers&origin=All&basedon=All&notbasedon=None&desktop=All&architecture=All&package=All&rolling=All&isosize=All&netinstall=All&status=Active
<FXpr0> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/security-software/10-of-the-best-linux-distros-for-privacy-fiends-and-security-buffs-1292902
<dust> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=siduction
<dust> one of the lxqt developers uses this
<FXpr0> I am using parrot security os and I like it.  its a really neat distro but I wanted to try something a bit more user friendly.
<dust> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20151207#openbsd
<FXpr0> how about something like this http://www.caine-live.net/
<dust> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20140210#feature
<dust> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails.html
<d3jake> Huzzah! The channel exists!
<i_love_muslims> hello there, how do i run a program from terminal?
<genii> by typing it's name and then hitting Enter
<i_love_muslims> ah that's awesome
<peaceful> hi
#lubuntu 2016-01-16
<FXpro> is there a lubuntu flavor that is security oriented?
<allegorical> in power manager, I'm using the following: "When laptop lid is closed: Switch off display". I don't know if it's that but the internet cuts out on re-powering the display it seems... wtf
<allegorical> or cuts out at some point
<MagikEh_> Possible that it's not just shutting off the display but puts the system to sleep?
<allegorical> i have most options set to never... such as system sleep mode 'suspend' when inactive for 'never'
<allegorical> also what's the diff. between blank after, put to sleep after, and switch off after. in the display tab
<MagikEh> :) Google would probably give a more accurate answer than anything I could conjure up
<allegorical> but "When laptop lid is closed: Switch off display" shouldn't cut the internet right? or put the system to sleep (which would cut the internet)
<allegorical> oh cool. setting it to "When laptop lid is closed: Lock Screen" didn't lock my screen
<diffis> allegorical: If I'm not wrong very much, there is some weird behaviour with power manager. There might be some solutions that you find via some search engine, though.
<allegorical> alrighty thanks
<WildSoft> Hello, I have some issues with pipelight on Lubuntu. Installation goes through and everything, but pages that requires Microsoft Silverlight still doesn't work. In Firefox under modules is says "application/x-pipelight-error-silverlight5.1 (Error during initialization: pipelighterror-silverlight5.1)"
<WildSoft> I followed these directions http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/pipelight-silverlight-alternative-for.html
<WildSoft> Running 14.04.3
<WildSoft> http://pastebin.com/JWXa8YM3
<WildSoft> Finally found an answer that worked https://answers.launchpad.net/pipelight/+question/251075 post #10
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have a lubuntu install that cannot connect to a wifi network. It sees the network, and I can enter the password, but then it starts the scrolling waiting icon and never connects.
<WildSoft> OneM_Industries: This is just a guess. But it check and see if it has to do with the kind of security the WiFi uses
<OneM_Industries> Already checked, it uses WPA2 AES.
<Quantos> I can't seem to get my Logitech A00008 USB Headset to work on LUbuntu 15.10
<Quantos> I've run dmesg in term, it recognizes the headset, but there's no output
#lubuntu 2016-01-17
<Quantos> I have a problem that my USB headset doesn't work in LUbuntu 15.10
<Quantos> My speakers work fine
<Quantos> And the headset is recognized when I plug it in, I ran term and ran dmesg
<poungi> hello friend
#lubuntu 2017-01-09
<PS> Help! Upload stalls indefenitely - and disaffect all internet operation (including sinple navigation).Lubuntu 16.10, (32 bit), fresh install from an USB stick, on a Lenovo IdeaPad brand new (sold with FreeDOS).
<leszek> PS: which wifi chip ? Or are you using LAN ?
<PS> Thank you for asking - I'm completely new here. Realtek (or alike written), Intel Celeron 1.60 4 gz RAM ( I am not on it now as I can work better on my old computer). At first sight, on LAN Dropbox (Nautilus etc) updated correctly. On another WIFI didn't anylonger updated. It was the first irregularity.
<PS> I've already read many posts about Lubuntu "not uplading" (varous systems / Firefox/ Chrome/ FTPs etc.) but all were very old (2009-2013). Was (is) it a bug in Lubuntu ISO package(s)?
#lubuntu 2017-01-10
<Kalayang> salut
#lubuntu 2017-01-11
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<texty> Hi all! Recommend a lightweight text editor to replace Leafpad? Bugs like this are scary: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/leafpad/+bug/1542096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542096 in leafpad (Ubuntu) "leafpad erases files over SMB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zerorax> hi
<Hennke> hello zerorax
<zerorax> i installed 16.10 only to get an error unable to install grub... after first 4 install attempts I couldn't click continue after connecting to wifi
<zerorax> :(
<zerorax> grub is definitely installable
<zerorax> I encountered this by accident, I downloaded the wrong iso
<zerorax> I meant to get 16.04
<zerorax> i love lubuntu, but this could scare new users away an experience like this
<zerorax> I think i had similar problems with the installer last time to and used the alternate install image to get things working
<zerorax> when i did 16.04.1 i mean
<kjstinson209> I just installled Lubuntu on an Acer Aspire One.  I received an error message telling me that the bootloader gurb2 was not installed, and, therefore, the computer would not boot.  How do I manually, or otherwise, install grub2 so that my computer will boot?
<hateball> such patience
<zerorax> lol
<zerorax> he should have tried the alternate installer... that doesn't do that
<zerorax> That's what I use
<zerorax> I also have an Acer Aspire laptop
<zerorax> wonder if it's a hardware specific issue from OEM firmware or something
<zerorax> I wanted to install ubuntu-server but it doesn't come with any nvidia drivers and doesn't know it should be using the intel integrated graphics so it just fails to boot, so I used lubuntu then disabled x and stuff I didn't need
<zerorax> I could have told him to use that installer if he waited more than 50 seconds
<mapm> hello, is it possible to create a luks partition without randomization of the free space, and then randomize it when entering the new installed system? if so, how?
<zerorax> if i uninstall python3.5 will it break my install? I am having trouble with conflicting python versions and pip related stuff
<FoeHammered> Weird problem. I want to mod the files of a game, but I can't find the blasted things. The game runs great, which it couldn't do without a fair amount of other stuff helping out. How do I find out what files a given program is using where?
#lubuntu 2017-01-12
<zerorax> okay, guys, if I install 16.10, can i replace python 3.5 with python 3.6, instead of having both?
<zerorax> damn it i accidently uninstalled like half the distro
#lubuntu 2017-01-13
<tjcafe> hello, everyone. I can't find the "software center" in Lubuntu system. and I also can't install software use "apt-get" command. eg: sudo apt-get install xchat.
<xangua> tjcafe: run apt update , try again
<CraigDeOptimus> need help to get wifi working on hp 530 laptop.
<zerorax> CraigDeOptimus, do you know which chip you have?
<zerorax> try running lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net and pasting the output to pastebin.com and giving us the link
<zerorax> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<zerorax> If it's what I think it is, you should be able to fix it with 'sudo apt-get purge bcwl-kernel-source' followed by 'sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree'
<zerorax> then a reboot
<zerorax> you'll need to connect to a wired connection to do this
<zerorax> oh and if you're on a fresh install you might need to do first 'sudo apt-get update'
<zerorax> ubuntu doesn't include a lot of things because they aren't free, and by free, they mean you aren't free to use them without conditions
<zerorax> if you can't connect over a wired connection, search for a deb for your corresponding ubuntu version on google, and put it on a usb stick or drive you can access from your linux install and install it manually
<zerorax> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/linux-firmware-nonfree  <-- links to the package you need if you are running 16.04, and I am guessing but am not sure they will also work for 16.10 as well
<zerorax> you want the i386 package
<zerorax> you might need the package firmware-iwlwifi instead... there is 2 530 HP configurations
<zerorax> depends if your wifi adapter is the broadcom one (linux-firmware-nonfree) or the intel one(firmware-iwlwifi)
<Ted123> I downloaded the Lubuntu ISO and it won't boot what could be the problem? It's a newer DVDROM so I don't believe that's it. It boots with the blinking cursor in the left corner sits there for about a min. then boots on to the hard drive with windows.
<Ted123> Is anyone here?
<lynorian> !md5sum |Ted123
<ubottu> Ted123: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lynorian> you really should check that
<Ted123> Thank you I will check
<Ted123> The MD5SUM is the same they compared exactly.
<Ted123> anyone?
<KingsQuest> lubuntu 16.04 LTS is now GNU2 except the kernel soon
<KingsQuest> thats not bad
<KingsQuest> it is even stateful packet inspection
<KingsQuest> and not reverso hack for stateful
<KingsQuest> soon
<KingsQuest> 18 minutes main uk server alone
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> Does anyone know if this repository is still active ----> deb http://archive.ubuntugames.org ubuntugames main
<wxl> check with ubuntugames.org, cimbakahn
<cimbakahn> How do i do that?  What page do i go to, or which irc channel do i go to?
<wxl> no clue
<wxl> afaik that's nothing official
<cimbakahn> I typed in ubuntugames.org and got nothing.
<cimbakahn> What is afaik?
<wxl> as far as i know
<xangua> There you go, nothing
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<xangua> There you have*
<wxl> i did find this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGames
<cimbakahn> I'll check.
<wxl> there's a twitter page but it seems the team's default language is brazilian portugese
<wxl> also they haven't tweeted in 2 years
<wxl> the mailing list looks pretty dead
<genii> You might find someone in #ubuntu-br or -pt that speaks english and knows something about it
<wxl> heh yeah maybe
<wxl> or track this guy down as he's the project lead https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Coringao
<genii> Whois shows: Admin Email: coringao@riseup.net
<xangua> wxl: there's a third party repository called playdeb , but you haven't really say what you want
<cimbakahn> One of the links there was the same one you gave me, but there is an irc channel.  I'll check it now.
<wxl> xangua: if you're making suggestions for alternatives to ubuntugames, you might want to point that at the OP, cimbakahn
<xangua> Oh sorry cimbakahn  ^
<cimbakahn> I was ginen this irc channel, but can't find it ----> #ubuntugames
<cimbakahn> ginen is given.
<wxl> i think it's safe to say the project is probably dead :/
<xangua> 12:11 PM <xangua> there's a third party repository called playdeb , but you haven't really say what you want cimbakahn
<cimbakahn> I already have playdeb.
<wxl> there's been no updates to the ppa in 2 years, either
<wxl> so you can't very well go and add that
<wxl> looks like the domain registration is good until october
<wxl> that said, i'd contact the owner and see what's up
<wxl> coringao@riseup.net
<cimbakahn> I understand.  Well, i very much appreciate your help.
<wxl> no prob. sorry couldn't do more
<cimbakahn> I could do that.  I also don't relish the thought of putting in an old repository.
<wxl> what version you on?
<cimbakahn> I have been trying to find a copy of the game Go Ollie!    Problem is is is no longer on the authors site.
<cimbakahn> I was hoping someone else had a copy out there.
<cimbakahn> You mean lubuntu version?  1604.4
<wxl> yeah and if that's the case you don't want the repo as it only publishes up to vivid. you'd get nothing out of it, broken or otherwise :)
<wxl> you *MIGHT* try looking on internet archive. there's a slim chance someone's put it there
<cimbakahn> Thank you for looking out for me.
<cimbakahn> I'll look.
<cimbakahn> I found this ----> https://archive.org/details/Go_Ollie
<cimbakahn> It is probably in some sort of zip file.  I have only installed a zip twice.  I think i might of forgot how i did it.
<wxl> it does say "windows games." you might have to run it in wine to boot
<cimbakahn> I have successfully installed games thru wine.  I just hope i can get it installed smoothly.
<wxl> if you have trouble there's a wine channel
<cimbakahn> Ok.  Thank you so much.
<cimbakahn> Bye Bye!
<Menanque> Hi, can anyone help me? I'm trying to install but the installer keeps crashing
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Menanque> i don't really have any error details other than "The installer has crashed", and I'm trying to install lubuntu 16.10 64-bit. It crashes when trying to install grub, and if I reboot I can't boot back into lubuntu
<genii> What method of installing are you using? Liveusb? Livecd/dvd? Wubi? Net install?
<Menanque> Liveusb, but I also tried through wubi
<onla> keyboard layout handler gui from task bar, what command from cli iates that
<onla> initiates
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> Does anyone know where i can get glibc2.3.2   ?
<cimbakahn> It is required to satisfy a package i want to install.
<lynorian> cimbakahn, which package?
<cimbakahn> GoOllie_13.sh
<krytarik> lol
<genii> Thats not a package, thats a shell script
<genii> Where did it come from?
<cimbakahn> I realize that.  It still needs glibc2.3.2
<cimbakahn> The script installs the program.  I read the readme, and it said it needed glibc2.3.2
<cimbakahn> I had it installed, and when it was loading it crashed.
<genii> cimbakahn: I just got a zipped up deb of Go Ollie 1.3 from http://go-ollie.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu/download which installed fine on my 16.10 here and runs
<cimbakahn> I tryed a 64bit deb and a 32bit deb  they didn't work for me.  Can you please give me the link?
<genii> That link I just gave is the one. The "download" button doesn't have a way to copy the actual file location
<cimbakahn> The 64bit one installed fine but no icon under games.
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I'll look.
<cimbakahn> Did that zip have 2 debs inside it?
<genii> Yes, goollie-data_1.3-1~getdeb4_all.deb and goollie_1.3-1~getdeb4_i386.deb
<cimbakahn> When you installed it, did you see an icon in games?
<cimbakahn> I tryed the 1st one and no icon under games.
<genii> It doesn't add a menu entry. But it runs fine
<cimbakahn> How did you start the game then?
<krytarik> cimbakahn: You need to install both of them, btw.
<cimbakahn> That 32bit one will have an unsatisfied dependency.
<cimbakahn> Are you sure?
<genii> cimbakahn: It made a link on my desktop
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I will try the 64bit one again.
<genii> The executable seems to be /usr/share/games/goollie/GoOllie
<cimbakahn> 64bit one installed.  Now what?
#lubuntu 2017-01-14
<cimbakahn> I have /usr/share/games/goollie  not /usr/share/games/goollie/GoOllie
<cimbakahn> Inside /usr/share/games/goollie   i only have 2 folders extraResources &res
<cimbakahn> Do i really need to install the 2nd deb?  The 32bit one?
<krytarik> Well, you need the main package, and the -data one.
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I will try to install the other one.
<cimbakahn> This is my results ----> http://imgur.com/a/yo2EH
<KingsQuest> hey
<KingsQuest> is it possible to netinstall lubuntu?
<zerorax> you can do a minimal ubuntu installation and install the lubuntu packages from the ubuntu repository
<zerorax> I think the package you want to install is lubuntu-desktop
<zerorax> yeah, do the ubuntu minimal install, and then from the shell 'sudo apt-get install lubunut-desktop'
<zerorax> it will install a LOT of packages
<zerorax> you will have to manually connect to a network once you've installed the minimal install, grab it from ubuntu.org
<zerorax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<krytarik> Just select "Lubuntu Desktop" during installation.
<onla> i'm having trouble with my wlan adapters. This is maybe more linux question than lubuntu. So I have PCI card that it loads and is default but which sucks. Then I have one wlan adapter on usb slot. Now when I boot the lubuntu, the ifconfig only shows the pci at wlan0 and nothing else. Then I have to remove and re-insert the usb wlan card and wlan1 appears on ifconfig. Furthermore, if I get it to appear like
<onla> that, I tried to modify /etc/network/interfaces to show auto wlan1 but still wlan0 would connect also
<onla> ok I got the wlan1 appear on boot by adding its module to /etc/modules .. now I try to disable the wlan0 on boot, but when I have added its module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist that device still appears to ifconfig
<onla> wow, there was a blacklist.conf file instead, and now it works
<onla> follow up question: so I have connected to my wifi network from the GUI tools on lubuntu earlier. Now I am booting awesome wm and the wlan adapter is connecting automatically to the network. In what files is this behvaiour configured exactly?
<onla> oh there are NetworkManager processes running. I wonder if I could somehow clean up some extra apps that do stuff that could be done in simpler way. Now that I use awesome wm, what would happen if I remove purge the whole lxde
#lubuntu 2017-01-15
<q4a> Hi all. Is there Lubuntu 17.04 alpha/daily iso with LXQt? Is there any ETA for it? Thanks!
<ShellcatZero> is Lubuntu shipping with LXQT now?
<ShellcatZero> nevermind, I see that it is not
<Zborg> how well will lubuntu work on an old 1.6ghz atom netbook?
<non2003> Hello everyone. I have lubuntu 16.04 on an AMD system (both CPU and graphics) and after the latest update my video image cuts off after a few minutes. Could you guys help me?
<non2003> I am a linux noob so I have no idea what to do.
#lubuntu 2018-01-08
<jk^> i'm trying to download tor browser by lubuntu software center, it downloads and install all packages, but when i open tor browser it ask me to download the software, at the signature verification, it says me there is an error
<tsimonq2> Maybe try in #ubuntu for this one :)
<jk^> ok
<jk^> :)
<wxl> jk^: two things: 1. lubuntu software center is deprecated 2. i'd advise you to get tor from tor proper.
<jk^> what's tor proper?
<wxl> https://www.torproject.org/
<wxl> there's no real reason to use package management. if you have a copy and you run it, it will check itself for updates
<wxl> the other advantage being that you can verify it yourself and remove the likelihood it was modified at all
<wxl> they also do publish their own repos https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<wxl> but you're fine just downloading the tarball
<jk^> how to do a screenshot of active window?
<jk^> i did a screenshot, i opened it in mtPaint, make my selection and cut it, after i open a new empty file in it, but i can't paste the cutted image :\
<wxl> jk^: honestly, can't help you. mtpaint drives me insane XD
<jk^> the command for screenshot of active window?
<wxl> scrot is how you do screenshots
<wxl> scrot -u for currently focused window
<jk^> -u?
<jk^> what means?
<wxl> if you do `man scrot` in the terminal you'll see everything
<wxl> -u tells scrot to use the currently focused window
<wxl> i usually use -s which allows me to select an area of my choosing
<jk^> ohhhh i hate terminal :\
<jk^> shortcuts
<jk^> gui way :\
<jk^> i'm so bad at pc, that's why i prefere gui way
<wxl> that's what we have available. there's other options out there but they're not lightweight
<jk^> i can have a screenshot
<jk^> i remembere there is a way to have just active windows
<jk^> :\
<jk^> mmmhhh
<jk^> stamp+?
<wxl> gui options included shutter, xfce4-screenshooter
<jk^> shutter is the xubuntu's app for screenshots?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it's a separate thing
<wxl> the second one i mentioned is xubuntu's
<jk^> mmmhh ok
<jk^> can i install xfce4-screenshooter on lubuntu? or is it just for xubuntu?
<wxl> you can use either one
<jk^> :-o
<jk^> i remember there was an additional button to hold while pressing "Stamp"
<jk^> to copy in clipboard just active windows :\
<wxl> not in default lubuntu no
<jk^> ok
<jk^> SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED: You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem. Click start, try the download again.
<wxl> what is this in relation to?
<fishcooker> what's keybinding setting for al+space ... my lxqt-rc suddenly don't permit the keybinding
<fishcooker> so i have to use mouse to resize and move the windows
<Sveta> hi jk^
<jk^> hi
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/HDnX7YZ0
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> ok
<Sveta> click start, system tools, find your software center
<jk^> ok
<jk^> done
<Sveta> in the software center, click 'preferences' or 'show sources' button in the menu, i do not know what it is called
<Sveta> somewhere it lists the repositories that it is using
<jk^> done
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> what sources is it using? what does it say?
<jk^> main, multiverse, restricted and universe are all selected
<Sveta> does it have a 'other software' tab or a button to add a new source?
<jk^> yes, it has
<jk^> yes, it does
<Sveta> ok let's add source
<jk^> excuse for my english
<jk^> ok
<Sveta> when you add a new source, what does it ask?
<Sveta> upload screenshot to www.imgur.com
<jk^> "Enter complete APT line of the repository to add as source" - "The APT line include the type/kind, the position, and the repository's components for example: <<deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main»"
<Sveta> ok
<Sveta> do you have a text editor, like gedit?
<jk^> i don't know what's gedit
<Sveta> wait a moment
<Sveta> click 'start', 'accessories', do you see a text editor there? something that can open text files
<jk^> ok
<jk^> leafpad
<jk^> Sveta,
<fishcooker> jk^: what's the command to compile the output like https://pastebin.com/raw/HDnX7YZ0 ?
<jk^> fishcooker, no command
<jk^> gui way
<jk^> System tool->System profiler and benchmark
<Sveta> jk^: leafpad is good
<Sveta> jk^: in leafpad, click 'file', 'open', and open /etc/issue
<Sveta> jk^: let me know whether that file exists. if it does, then what does it say
<fishcooker> Sveta what will happen when you press Alt + space on your environment ?
<fishcooker> last successful i will get menu window options
<jk^> no
<jk^> there isn't any "issues" folder
<Sveta> jk^: it is a file not a folder, singular (issue, not issues)
<jk^> ok
<jk^> two files: issue and issue.net
<Sveta> issue
<jk^> ok i opened it
<jk^> it is written inside it: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> ok thanks, give me a minute
<Sveta> go back to your software center
<Sveta> add the source «deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main»
<jk^> with or without << >>?
<jk^> site tells to enter two lines: You need to add the following entry in /etc/apt/sources.list or a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/:
<jk^> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main
<jk^> deb-src http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main
<Sveta> without
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> forget about the deb-src for now
<jk^> what means? deb-src?
<Sveta> it gives you access to «apt-get source tor», to download source code of the package
<Sveta> i think software center will figure it out
<Sveta> the lines are very similar; just use the first line
<jk^> done
<jk^> now there are 2 items: 1) http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main
<jk^> and 2) http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main (source code)
<jk^> but just the first one is selected
<jk^> sveta
<Sveta> ok good
<Sveta> click ok, click update
<jk^> there's no "OK"
<jk^> and there's no "Update"
<jk^> has the second one i listed remain unselected?
<Sveta> this is ok
<jk^> :\ i don't understand
<jk^> there's no ok button
<jk^> and even update button
<jk^> there isn't
<Sveta> the dialog where you added the source - just close it and open it again
<Sveta> check that the source is still there
<jk^> ok
<jk^> i closed it
<jk^> it ask me to reload because there are added new sources
<Sveta> yes, please do this
<jk^> i did it
<Sveta> find and install the 'tor' package
<jk^> i just don't understand: 1) http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main 2) http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial main (source code)
<Sveta> it is good
<Sveta> #1 is the program, #2 is its source code
<jk^> have the 2) (second one) to be selected or unselected?
<Sveta> select them both
<jk^> ah ok
<jk^> before i left the second one unselected
<jk^> what is "source code"? :\
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> it is what the programmer wrote in C
<jk^> mmmhhdd
<jk^> and do i need it?
<Sveta> yes you can keep it
<Sveta> it does not mean you keep tor source code. you just keep a link to it
<Sveta> "deb-src http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org" is a link
<Sveta> it is there just for your reference, in case you need it later
<Sveta> some people use it for troubleshooting and fixing bugs
<jk^> ok Sveta in the "Internet" menu it appears 2 items: "Tor browser" and "Tor browser launcher settings", i don't know what the second one is for
<Sveta> tor browser launcher is a button that opens tor browser when clicked
<Sveta> a launcher is a "open this app" button
<Sveta> you can use "Tor browser launcher settings" to change this button settings
<jk^> Sveta,  :(
<Sveta> hmm
<jk^> so much work for nothing
<jk^> same errore like before
<Sveta> did you install 'tor'
<jk^> yes i did
<jk^> lubuntu software center->Internet->Tor
<Sveta> ok, now install `deb.torproject.org-keyring` please
<Sveta> you can use the search box at the right top to find this package
<wxl> and don't use lubuntu software center :/
<jk^> how to install deb.torproject.org-keyring
<jk^> ?
<Sveta> use the search box at the right top of the software center window
<Sveta> wxl: why not? we are in #lubuntu
<wxl> it hasn't been maintained in a long time
<wxl> there's a reason it's not a part of lubuntu anymore
<Sveta> wxl: jk^ uses ubuntu 16.04.3, it is there, it does not have a 'obsolete' label on it
<wxl> you're welcome to use it but ymmv
<wxl> i wouldn't bother
<Sveta> wxl: the newer tool is synaptic, or something else?
<wxl> gnome-software
<wxl> synaptic works, too
<jk^> when i click "Tor browser" it download it and during signature verifying it show me that message
<jk^> SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED: You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem. Click start, try the download again.
<Sveta> jk^: you installed `deb.torproject.org-keyring` already, right?
<jk^> how to install it?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> Sveta, ?
<Sveta> jk^: type deb.torproject.org-keyring in your software center search box
<Sveta> wxl: understood. would be nice to maintain it, without using alien gui toolkit tools :). will try to switch to one of these two tools as a next task
<jk^> nothing appears Sveta
<wxl> i note this is a tor-specific error
<jk^> i have to search it in package manager? or in software center?
<Sveta> wxl: ok, what happens if you use «sudo apt install deb.torproject.org-keyring» in a terminal?
<wxl> whhy don't you just do what i said and download tor from the actual project?
<Sveta> wxl: following  https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en like ubottu said
<Sveta> wxl: tor browser itself is not a package
<wxl> i already have it installed so it's pointless
<wxl> i'm talking about downloading from the tor project
<wxl> you download, you unzip it, you run it. done.
<Sveta> wxl: downloading tor from their repository, and downloading tor browser as archive file
<wxl> no
<Sveta> wxl: tor is already installed in this manner, the next step is downloading tor browser as archive file
<wxl> https://www.torproject.org/
<wxl> click download
<wxl> after it's downloaded, unzip, go into the directory
<wxl> ./start-tor-browser.desktop
<wxl> done
<Sveta> jk^: you can do this
<Sveta> wxl: i did not know they provide single download for tor and tor browser in one archive
<wxl> it's been quite a while
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tor browser work without installed tor
<jk^> mmmmhh :\
<jk^> i downloaded the archive
<jk^> it include a "Tor browser setup" file
<Sveta> you downloaded the archive
<Sveta> now you need to unzip it, do not just look inside
<Sveta> after you extract the archive, check whether start-tor-browser.desktop file is present
<jk^> no, it isn.t
<Sveta> what archive did you download? do you have a link?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<jk^> https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/7.0.11/tor-browser-linux32-7.0.11_en-US.tar.xz
<Sveta> thanks, checking
<jk^> it lets me download it
<Sveta> jk^, in the tor-browser_en-US directory, there is a start-tor-browser.desktop file inside
<jk^> i found keyring
<jk^> but it show me a warning
<Sveta> it is not clear to me what you are doing
<Sveta> you need to find the start-tor-browser.desktop file first
<JohnDoe_71Rus> at the tor browser page scroll to Linux Instructions
<jk^> i'm talking about the previous thing
<jk^> <Sveta> jk^: you installed `deb.torproject.org-keyring` already, right?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1 download
<jk^> now i found it
<Sveta> ok
<jk^> when i try to install it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2 unpack
<jk^> it show me a warning
<Sveta> jk^: ignore that warning
<Sveta> jk^: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en has two gpg commands to run, i unfortunately do not know their gui alternative
<Sveta> jk^: and we are trying to skip this step now, because wxl said it is not needed
<jk^> "You're installing a software that can't be authenticated/certified
<Sveta> jk^: just close software center, we are trying to proceed without it
<Sveta> jk^: unpack tor-browser-linux32-7.0.11_en-US.tar.xz
<Sveta> jk^: it creates directory called 'tor-browser_en-US'
<Sveta> jk^: where there is a 'start-tor-browser.desktop' file inside
<Sveta> jk^: double click 'start-tor-browser.desktop'
<jk^> Continuing, you can allow that ill-intentioned users can damage system or take its control
<Sveta> jk^: it's time for me to walk home and have dinner, i'll be back tomorrow
<Sveta> jk^: meanwhile please be patient, give people time to respond
<jk^> ok
<jk^> there is a file "start-tor-browser"
<jk^> it tells me that it's an executable script
<Sveta> jk^: that's ok
<jk^> 1) run 2) run in terminal 3) Open 4) cancel
<jk^> :-o
<jk^> i don't know what i have to do
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> run
<jk^> Sveta, nothing happens
<Sveta> then choose 'run in terminal'
<lotuspsychje> jk^: what are you trying to do this time?
<Sveta> install tor-browser
<dax> from the .zip from the website, specifically
<dax> .tar.xz *
<dax> anyway, if it won't run with the run button, "run in terminal" might give some sort of useful error i guess
<Sveta> yes we are using https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/7.0.11/tor-browser-linux32-7.0.11_en-US.tar.xz
<Sveta> thanks for hopping in, lotuspsychje, dax; good luck to you all and jk^ in particular
<jk^> thanks a lot for your disposability and kindness
<jk^> thanks a lot Sveta
<jk^> i will try again, later
<jk^> but in your link and in factoid is deprecated install tor by official site
<jk^> there are some disadvantages
<jk^> The "download" link at the top of the torproject home page takes us to the easy downloads. These easy downloads include an archive in .tar.gz format. This package requires no installation. Just extract it and run. Advantages: it is already compiled. Disadvantages: it is not in your PATH ('tor' is not defined as a command in terminal or application launchers); update facilities are not available and you must update it manually any time
<jk^> tor browser or tor have a new release The "download all" link at the buttom of the 'easy download' page takes us to the all downloads. This does not have much benefit (windows and mac downloads are provided). The tor browser install instructions are similar to the ones above as well and only provide a .tar.gz archive that runs without install.
<jk^> http://www.webdevout.net/test?01w&raw
<Shawn|C2Duo> anyone here successful with kodi on an external display in fullscreen?
<Shawn|C2Duo> when I have my projector hooked up for running kodi on it, it refuses to use the external display
<jk^> why doesn't the button to show the desktop in one click work well?
<jk^> many and many time i have to click it two times
<jk^> can u listen to the music at this link: http://www.virginradio.it/sezioni/1219/virgin-radio-rock-classic
<jk^> it doesn't load well the player
<jk^> music player
<fishcooker> 2 days ago i can suspend the box, but today i can't hwo to solve this?
<jk^> Why when i minimize all windows by one-click button, many and many time, it doesn't make the operation at the first click?
#lubuntu 2018-01-09
<xubuntu682> Does anyone have experience installing a CANON laser printer CUPS driver on lubuntu v 14.04?
<wxl> xubuntu682: it should be the same for every other *buntu afaik, so you might want to try #ubuntu
<noobboob> Should a backup strategy always involve local and cloud storage?
<hateball> Depends what your SLA is
<hateball> My own backup strategy involves no backups at all
<noobboob> SLA? (service level agreement)
<hateball> yes
<noobboob> that's mine at the moment too hateball
<noobboob> it's the best way
<hateball> I mean, it's highly dependent on what you need/want :)
<noobboob> no stress of worrying if you can recover or not. You have an instant answer. No you can't it's gone forever
<noobboob> I'm talking about how sensible people who always preach proper backups do it.
<noobboob> when they say "Proper backups" wtf do they mean.
<hateball> :D
<hateball> well some sort of offsite or detached backup is a good start
<hateball> are you backing up a datacenter or just your own family photos?
<noobboob> I like your line of thinking.
<hateball> if you just have some personal data to backup, do that to some removable media that you keep removed while not backing up
<noobboob> backing up files for the house hold about 5 of us on various devices
<hateball> for that purpose you could set up a server/nas running Nextcloud or something
<noobboob> so i use office 365
<hateball> that's got storage you could backup to I guess. just like I myself do to google
<noobboob> I originally was going to have a nas and back it up/sync it with that but someone told me i could just keep it all on 365 and don't need to do anything else.
<noobboob> that didn't seem right to me.
<hateball> sure, it all depends how much trust you are willing to put into things
<hateball> I rsync my machine to a removable drive now and then, but primarily my data is in my google account
<hateball> it's all about tradeoff
<noobboob> tradeoff? what between doing something and nothing?
<RogerPeartree> Hello people can someone please tell me what's the Live Session username and password for Lubuntu Next (build 2017-12-27 from daily images bionic-desktop-amd64.iso? I've tried the Internet answer which is Lubuntu/(blank password and a dozen other option but nothing works many thanks in advance
<noobboob> try admin and blank
<noobboob> you no blank you just don't type anything right.
<noobboob> know*
<RogerPeartree> ok I'll try that many thanks noobboob
<hateball> noobboob: yes, I mean you could run ZFS and snapshot your filesystem every 10 minutes, or you could be happy by syncing some stuff daily, etc
<noobboob> yeah so i've heard of this snap shot thing. how does that work accross multiple devices? Does that eat up tons of storage?
<noobboob> I guess like snapshots everyhour kind of does the job it means you would never have to do more than an hours work to recover.
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> i have to download and install "RAR". Have i to install it by lubuntu software center or by packages manager? :\
<genii> rar is a compression format, like for instance, zip. Anything could be inside once you uncompress it. If it's something you are supposed to install it would not likely be something you can open with software center or a package manager, it would likely have it's own instructions inside with a README file or something similar.
<jk^> genii, i don't undestand very well, but my problem is that i can't extract .rar files. If i remember well, there are - unrar - unrar-free and rar which make me able to extract .rar files
<jk^> unrar and unrar free maybe let me just extract
<jk^> unrar-free supports only old formats
<jk^> old .rar files versions
<jk^> rar let me extract and create...
<jk^> correct me if i said something wrong
<genii> If you want to install unrar, enable multiverse repository in package manager, you should be able to install it after that.
<jk^> genii, unrar is just to extract, i need also add/remove files to various archives
<jk^> i think i need rar because it let me both create archives, add/remove files to an archive and extract files from archives
<jk^> unrar doesn't let me do all these things
<jk^> genii,
#lubuntu 2018-01-10
<Kamilion> doesn't p7zip and file-roller create rars?
<wxl> yikes never tried
<Kamilion> also, probably won't be able to modify a RARv3; it hasn't been supported for very long in WinRAR either.
<wxl> p7zup works if non-free p7zip-rar is installed
<wxl> s/zup/zip/
<Kamilion> in order to create the newer propritary format, you'll probably have to install wine, and pay for winrar.
<wxl> file:///usr/share/doc/p7zip-full/DOCS/MANUAL/switches/type.htm
<wxl> doesn't really say what specific RAR formats are supported
<wxl> here's the one thing i found re: p7zip and rarv3 https://sourceforge.net/p/p7zip/discussion/383044/thread/68a6eb5a/?limit=25#e933
<wxl> love that slogan tho
<wxl> Lubuntu.  Nécessaire et suffisant.
<wxl> at least it's up to date
<wxl> uhhh ok wrong channel yay
<Kamilion> urrghhh, when's the alpha 1 ISO gonna release, I've been waiting all day
<tsimonq2> Apologies
<wxl> sorry alpha 1's cancelled
<tsimonq2> I should follow up on the MP
<tsimonq2> s/MP/ML/
<Kamilion> ?
<Kamilion> canceled? what?
<wxl> Kamilion: he has yet to email the mailing list the fact that Alpha 1 has been cancelled
<wxl> tl;dr the SPI and Meltdown/Spectre mitigrations haven't landed in Bionic yet
<wxl> also the builders are down due to Meltdown/Spectre
<Kamilion> ... oh.
<wxl> so they're just going to ditch Alpha 1
<Kamilion> okay, well, the former, I would say "screw it, build anyway"
<wxl> buuuuuuuut Artful Dot One will be out on the 11th XD
<Kamilion> the latter is a bit more of a problem if you can't build...
 * wxl ducks
<Kamilion> yeah, that's worthless
<Kamilion> not a LTS.
<Kamilion> not touching it with a thirty foot pole
<Kamilion> non-LTS releases eat machines
 * wxl gives Kamilion a consolation prize
<Kamilion> okay, so, when are the daily builds going to start back up?
<Kamilion> also, why's lubuntu-next been stalled since late last month?
<wxl> it hasn't been that long has it?
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/daily-live/
<Kamilion> 12-27's the last.
<wxl> well, i'm not sure
<wxl> but i will say this: the world went down around the 3rd
<Kamilion> yeah, kpti
<Kamilion> no big deal for me, I xen.
<wxl> so it was probably some minor build error because of all the mucking around tsimonq2 has been doing with our seeds and git and cdimage and all
<wxl> which i believe is all now fixed
<wxl> but then the world was down, so.......
<Kamilion> roger that
<tsimonq2> Right
<Kamilion> should be back in a week or so then?
<wxl> yeah or less, i think
<tsimonq2> Now it's all fixed and Git support has landed for seeds :D
<tsimonq2> Yeah less than that
<Kamilion> Can I twist y'all's arm into rolling a late alpha 1 once the proper boot patches have landed?
<wxl> well maybe not less for LP getting fixed tho, eh, tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I doubt it, the kernel fixes landed today. Honestly, I don't know anything for real here, but I'll bet that it'll be back up in 48 hours or less
<wxl> Kamilion: *I* didn't talk to the release team about it so you can ask tsimonq2 about it but my guess is that without everyone else being on board, they'll just wait until Alpha 2
<wxl> we DON'T have control over the infrastructure
<Kamilion> aware.
<tsimonq2> Right, Alpha 2 is a go, Alpha 1 is no-go
<wxl> so, unless they're all a good, then you can twist all you want, but it won't matter
<wxl> s/good/go/
<Kamilion> so nobody's willing to even bother pushing for it
<Kamilion> alrighty.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know, I could be totally wrong, but it's an educated guess given progress XD
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: It was already pushed back a week to give time for people to get back from vac
<tsimonq2> If we did it next week there would be a two week difference.
<wxl> it's alpha 1, Kamilion. most flavors don't even care
<tsimonq2> Not worth it imho
<Kamilion> i figured the infra team would welcome having a test case to fire off when they think things are ready, even if it's a late release, the news sites would probably put it in a good light
<tsimonq2> wxl: Kylin and Lubuntu always do XD
<wxl> p.s. this is a little off topic for #lubuntu and should probably go to #lubuntu-devel but evs
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Well it's that and 17.10 spins also land this week so testing should go to that, really
<wxl> tsimonq2: ack, but that's why i said MOST. we're not most.
<Kamilion> damn right, lubuntu's almost always been A1 for the past six years of my knowledge
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: 17.04 was no-go, couldn't get it together in time.
<Kamilion> ... Testing for a release that's going to be SoL in a few months?
<Kamilion> not to the LONG TERM SERVICE release?
<Kamilion> *sigh*
<Kamilion> priorities are weird.
<tsimonq2> Alpha 1 vs. Pulled ISOs that need to get republished ASAP
<tsimonq2> So yeah
<tsimonq2> I can see it
<wxl> well it is flipping bits and rendering BIOS (well, serial flashes) read-only
<Kamilion> 17.10 already took the black eye, it's not like you can fix it now
<wxl> so that's Kind Of Bad™
<Kamilion> I've already told everyone I know not to upgrade to it, skip it, and do a fresh 18.04
<Kamilion> or wait for 18.04.1 and go from 16.04 ->
<tsimonq2> You can upgrade and be fine as of December 18th...
<tsimonq2> (to 17.10)
<tsimonq2> Soooo it's not completely bad
<wxl> maybe we should reach out to flavour leads and see if they'd be into a late Alpha 1? i'm... not... entirely convinced of the need
<Kamilion> no, 17.04 is a pile of half-unbroken crud, I tried to get my metapackages to work with 17.04, but too many things changed
<tsimonq2> It's gotten a bad rep now, sure, but I wouldn't avoid it now
<Kamilion> wxl: it's more of a good news item
<tsimonq2> nonono, 17.10 Kamilion :)
<Kamilion> "hey, we're late, and we got everything fixed, please test our late alpha 1"
<wxl> Kamilion: i know. and i don't disagree. but it is what ti is.
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: 17.10 was worse
<Kamilion> lots of xorg problems
 * tsimonq2 declares dead horse, let's go to #lubuntu-devel
<Kamilion> that's why I needed A1
<Kamilion> so I could get everything else up to date for what was likely to ship in 18.04
<Kamilion> and figure out what was broken or could be worked around in the 3.3 months before release
<tsimonq2> Please Kamilion, let's go to #lubuntu-devel, it's the better place for this :)
<Kamilion> I have to dump supervisord this round
<Kamilion> hold on, lemme reattach there
<tsimonq2> ok
<Pinkamena_D> how to set up static ip address in /etc/network/interfaces like other versions of ubuntu? I have put the valid information there, but it does not use the configuration on reboot. Also, there is no 'networking' service to reload and test the changes immediatly. Using ifconfig down/up also does not use the config
<Pinkamena_D> only way I can get networking so far is to manually put it on ifconfig command switches
<tsimonq2> Pinkamena_D: We recently did a switch to netplan, that's probably what you're looking for.
<tsimonq2> !netplan
<Pinkamena_D> tsimonq2: so I should not use the /etc/network/interfaces file anymore?
<Kamilion> Pinkamena_D: should've been /etc/network/interfaces.d/<ifname> for a while now
<Kamilion> /etc/network/interfaces has a line to import from there by default
<Pinkamena_D> ok, maybe I look there, I have been using to 16.04 the other way
<Pinkamena_D> there is no import line I think, 1 sec
<Kamilion> also, networkmangler's probably got a hold of the adapter if you're on 16.04
<Pinkamena_D> there is no network interfaces.d folder either
<Pinkamena_D> I have removed network manager
<Kamilion> well, there ya go then.
<Pinkamena_D> is the networkmanager applet/package required to allow /etc/network/interfaces to work? I don't believe so but possibly it is different in lubuntu?
<Kamilion> Nope, not at all.
<Pinkamena_D> I thought that package was for the gui client
<Kamilion> nope.
<Kamilion> networkmanager is the daemon
<Kamilion> networkmanager-cli is the commandline interface...
<Kamilion> and....
<Kamilion> network-manager-gnome is the GUI client.
<Kamilion> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=network-manager
<Kamilion> so, if you had network mangler installed, it disabled /etc/network/interfaces somehow
<Kamilion> checking on that, one moment
<Pinkamena_D> Ok, I did try to use the config file before taking the action to uninstall the package
<Pinkamena_D> I will try to install it again
<Kamilion> i dump network mangler off my ISOs, and I use /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/tree/master/resources/xenial/mods/etc/network/interfaces.examples
<Kamilion> plus I include a bunch of examples on my ISO
<Kamilion> but that's probably not as helpful to you.
<Kamilion> what state is your 'networking' boot unit in?
<Kamilion> systemctl status networking
<Kamilion> https://hastebin.com/akojupupic.rb
<Pinkamena_D> my network config uses the 'inet static' which is not in your examples, but has always worked fine on other ubuntu 16.04 servers
<Pinkamena_D> I will need to get back the networking package or repair this
 * Kamilion snaps fingers
<Kamilion> Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/networking.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)    ?
<Kamilion> yo comprende instructionnes?
<Pinkamena_D> I have ssh on local network working but package manager gives network unreachable. Do you know any quick fix or should I just reinstall? I am just messing with the system so nothing important is there
<Pinkamena_D> (cant reinstall network-manager)
<Kamilion> No response then?
<Pinkamena_D> that one you said it just (obviously, at this point) Unit networking.service could not be found.
<Kamilion> k, one sec
<Kamilion> wajig> whichpkg /lib/systemd/system/networking.service
<Kamilion> INSTALLED MATCHES (x1)
<Kamilion> ----------------------
<Kamilion> ifupdown: /lib/systemd/system/networking.service
<Kamilion> there you go, apt install ifupdown
<Kamilion> systemctl enable networking
<Kamilion> systemctl start networking
<Kamilion> and you're good to go.
<Pinkamena_D> I get network unreachable from the package manager
<Pinkamena_D> I guess I would just sftp the deb
<Kamilion> that works
<Kamilion> it's tiny
<Kamilion> usb stick and dpkg -i would probably work too
<Kamilion> but that should get your networking back immediately if your /etc/network/interfaces has the correct info in it
<Kamilion> as soon as you 'systemctl start networking'
<Kamilion> (also, the wajig package manager manager is your buddy)
<Kamilion> whichpkg is such a useful command from it
<Pinkamena_D> service has error...
<Pinkamena_D> failed to raise interface
<Kamilion> no biggie, something's wrong in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kamilion> fix it and 'systemctl restart networking'
<Pinkamena_D> https://bpaste.net/show/16f774de2699
<Pinkamena_D> heres what I got
<Kamilion> Pinkamena_D: https://hastebin.com/futibaroka.rb
<Kamilion> here's my running config off one machine.
<Kamilion> your config looks correct
<Pinkamena_D> hmm
<Kamilion> it matches the syntax of mine
<Kamilion> all my extra lines are for openvswitch bridging, you can ignore them
<Pinkamena_D> the error is "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" for that interface
<Kamilion> oh
<Pinkamena_D> I tried replacing your 'start' with 'restart'
<Kamilion> systemctl stop networking
<Kamilion> systemctl start networking
<Pinkamena_D> I guess for that I have to run to the server lol
<Kamilion> sometimes it gets a bit goofy
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> sec
<Pinkamena_D> mah its k
<Pinkamena_D> its close
<Kamilion> systemctl stop networking; sleep 1; systemctl start networking
<Kamilion> or, at this point, as long as 'systemctl enable networking' was done, you can just reboot
<Pinkamena_D> hmm even after  `sudo systemctl stop networking` ssh stays connected - and starting gives the same error
<Kamilion> poor thing's probably confuzzled
<Kamilion> give it a reboot with the package in place and see if it purrs.
<Pinkamena_D> lol nice
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<Kamilion> if all else fails, reinstall
<Kamilion> and instead of removing network mangler, just disable it from boot
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/xenial/25-apply-filesystem-mods.sh#L12
<Kamilion> you want line 12 here.
<Kamilion> can ignore the rest
<Kamilion> systemctl disable NetworkManager ModemManager
<Kamilion> that should keep things from breaking too badly on you
<Kamilion> i have to keep network mangler around just in case someone using my ISO needs to use wifi
<Pinkamena_D> wow awesome, I dont know exactly why that did not work before I removed networkmanager, but somehow it works now
<Kamilion> cause nothing cued ifupdown for install
<Pinkamena_D> ohhh
<Pinkamena_D> thats missing from lubuntu I guess
<Kamilion> which contains the boot script
<Kamilion> possibly
<Pinkamena_D> amazing, well I will never forget that
<Pinkamena_D> thank you so much for the help!
<Kamilion> Sure. Stop by again if you need further assistance.
<Pinkamena_D> will do
<Pinkamena_D> :P
<Kamilion> someone shall certainly try to help
<Kamilion> and you may get lucky and run into a developer who knows how the legos fit together
<Kamilion> if you'd like to permanantly modify your own ISOs, you can use https://github.com/kamilion/customizer
<Kamilion> i have no need of the office packages, so I remove them to shrink the ISO
<Kamilion> I have a preshrunk 580MB 16.04 ISO at https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/releases/download/0.9.0-rc6/lubuntu-core-amd64-16.04.iso
<Kamilion> feel free to make use of it if you wish
<Pinkamena_D> mk, I was just trying out the best ubuntu for old slow equipment, to see what I can get out of it
<Pinkamena_D> I dont think I will need to distribute, but I guess if its useful enough
<Kamilion> what I do is shrink an ISO by getting rid of all the packages I don't want
<Kamilion> and then build a new ISO on top of that one by adding all the missing packages I do want.
<Kamilion> it only takes about 10 minutes to recompress the ISO
<Pinkamena_D> I see, for my purposes, the storage size component is usually the least of worries :|
<Kamilion> i just like being able to make custom USB sticks without having to turn on the "Persiantance" live usb mode
<Kamilion> I didn't write customizer, I just keep it maintained and working on 16.04 and soon, 18.04
<Kamilion> it's a pleasant little GUI
<Kamilion> also, i don't want firefox on my discs, hahahaha
<Kamilion> http://lunduke.com/2017/11/20/the-mozilla-conundrum/
<Kamilion> it's literally the very first thing I replace, with qupzilla.
<Kamilion> (this is the guy who did six years of "linux sucks" talks at linux conferences)
<Kamilion> he's kinda gained enough street cred by this point for his opinion to be taken seriously
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> (my brain wants /or but my fingers like .ir much better :P)
<Kamilion> but i must stress, it is but an opinion; and just because *I* don't want firefox doesn't mean i'm gonna lobby lubuntu et-al to remove it or replace it
<Kamilion> they've flopped between firefox and chromium too many times already :D
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: is qupzilla going to be included with lxqt builds?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Yes
<Kamilion> yay
<Kamilion> is firefox gonna stick around too, for the time being?
<Kamilion> i assume it will be for 'lubuntu' 18.04
<tsimonq2> Yea
<Kamilion> that's good, no need to rock the boat on something already working
<Kamilion> and main lubuntu doesn't include qt anyway, I don't think
<Kamilion> so trying to shove qupzilla on there to replace firefox wouldn't change the size
<tsimonq2> Right
<Kamilion> sure you'd dump 45MB of firefox's bulk, but you'd gain it back from the QT5 requirements
<Kamilion> at least those are more reusable than xulrunner though
<Kamilion> but yeah, I don't see any real gain by going down that path
<Kamilion> so 18.10 will likely be lxqt's "real" debut, stablizing in 19.04, and being stable in 19.10, in time to be 'old' for 20.04
<tsimonq2> We'll see.
<Kamilion> things were already working well for me on 16.04's packages.
<Kamilion> other than the annoying desktop background root window bug
<Kamilion> and I already confirmed that was fixed in 16.10, just never got rebuilt for xenial because nobody cared to
<Kamilion> also, simon.
<Kamilion> You been doing a damn good job. Keep it up. Not enough people are telling you that.
<Kamilion> Thanks for your time.
<tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<Kamilion> I didn't expect this much out of you when you first showed up. Glad to be pleasantly suprised.
<tsimonq2> Thanks again :)
<Kamilion> Keep the 80/20 rule in mind. 80% of your problems come from %20 percent of the people. For every two noisy people, there's eight more quiet ones.
<Kamilion> at least.
<Kamilion> keep trying to reach that 80% and you'll be fine for a long long career in linux
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> I'll keep that in mind
<MrEXE> hi all
<MrEXE> i have an isuue
<MrEXE> i can't type arabic chars in lubuntu
<MrEXE> i got lang indicator set correctly
<jacks_> hi, i cant get pulse-simple libs working https://pastebin.com/R1DLCa3n it's seemingly missing yet installed.. ??
<jacks_> any ideas ?
#lubuntu 2018-01-11
<plujon> Challenge: I'm running Arch Linux, I have 4 HDDs, and I want to install lubuntu on one of these 4 HDDs without a CD or USB stick.  Can it be done?
<Unit193> 1. grub loopback.  2. debootstrap.
<Unit193> Eg, grml-rescueboot makes adding the iso to grub real easy.
<plujon> Unit193: Sweet!  I've never heard of grub loopback, debootstrap, or grml-rescueboot, but that all sounds promising.
<plujon> It sounds like I can mount an iso from grub ..?
<Unit193> That'd be option one.
<plujon> Oh, those are two options.  I see.  debootstrap sounds nifty; I'll see how far I can get.
<Unit193> Oh, unsupported option 3: loopback mount the iso, unsquashfs the filesystem, chroot in and remove ubiquity and casper, add your user, etc. ;P
<Unit193> Either using tasksel or installing the lubuntu task rather than meta is the way to go.  Also the ISO by default disables recommends, so that's something to keep in mind if using the debootstrap method.
<tsimonq2> But but but Unit193 there's a guide for debootstrap
<tsimonq2> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<tsimonq2> That's how I install *all* of my systems.
<tsimonq2> plujon: ^
<plujon> tsimonq2: Cool; thanks.
 * plujon partitioning ...
<Unit193> I do it differently, and that seems to not account for Ubuntu not using ifupdown. ;P
<plujon> debootstrap seems to fail:
<plujon> mknod mknod -m 666 /mnt/irenaeus/dev/null c 1 3 # exit 1
<plujon> /mnt/irenaeus/dev does not even exist...
<plujon> mkdir /mnt/irenaeus/dev && debootstrap ... # gets farther, but then fails again:  chroot: failed to run command 'dpkg-deb': No such file or directory
<plujon> sudo debootstrap --arch amd64 xenial /mnt/irenaeus file:///mnt/cdrom # hm
<plujon> I notice the debootstrap instructions are inconsistent: In D.4.3. Run debootstrap, the instructions allude to a url in the example below, but the example shows no url.
<plujon> Maybe I'll try grub loopback ...
<plujon> It seems that debootstrap fails much, perhaps in part due to `set -e` and insufficient checking if debootstrap has already been run once.  I'm also surprised to see it try to run: `chroot /mnt/irenaeus dpkg-deb -f '' Version`  That doesn't make much sense to me.
<plujon> Meanwhile: sudo cp ~/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso /boot/grml/
<plujon> cp: error writing '/boot/grml/lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso': No space left on device
<plujon> Maybe I can use ubuntu's mini.iso and convert to lubuntu after install.
<plujon> apt-get install lubuntu # ???
<tsimonq2> apt install lubuntu-desktop^
<plujon> Ugh, even mini.iso does not fit on /boot/grml .
<Unit193> (FWIW, I actually use my own packaged version of arch-install-scripts for some of the heavy lifting. >_> )
<plujon> That's enough trying for today.  Maybe I'll get it tomorrow.
<plujon> Thanks.
<Zebs> Hey folks, any idea what's up with this? https://i.stack.imgur.com/v33HT.jpg
<Zebs> The thread I found it on seems dead, and I'm finding this issue with a pair of Acer AspireOne ZG5 Netbooks.
<Zebs> Fresh install of current release, they both have the issue, unsurprisingly.
<farruinn> I've had the same issue. A grub command fixed it, one sec I'll let you know
<farruinn> Oh, no sorry. I had to revert to an earlier kernel.
<hateball> Zebs: tried nomodeset ?
<farruinn> Zebs: add nomodeset to your grub line in /etc/default/grub to get a bootable system. Then install kernel version 4.11
<farruinn> Zebs: the relevant bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Zebs> Ahh, awesome!
<Zebs> Thanks!
<farruinn> Zebs: yw, I recognized that screen right away!
<Zebs> Heh...
<bo_> burned the disc now how do i install
<wxl> boot it
<bo_> is there a way to do that without restarting windows?
<wxl> no
<wxl> here's an ubuntu-specific tutorial on it but lubuntu is more or less the same except it looks different https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<bo_> ok so i have to do that in the bios?
<bo_> perfect
<bo_> thats what i needed thanks
<wxl> np
<Guest6007> i burned the 64 bit desktop to a dvd. It has folders with files etc and a folder named install but there is no setup.exe and it doesnt boot
<Guest6007> i burned the 64 bit desktop to a dvd. It has folders with files etc and a folder named install but there is no setup.exe and it doesnt boot
<wxl> setup.exe?
<Guest6007> it seemed to burn ok
<Guest6007> it verified ok
<wxl> it's not a windows program
<wxl> the ISO is a disk image
<wxl> you don't copy it over to media
<wxl> in other words, you don't copy it over to a media with an existent file system
<wxl> the image contains a file system
<Guest6007> i was referencing the screenshot from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD?_ga=2.7548402.1943848156.1515695132-2072536755.1515695132
<Guest6007> it has a setup.exe
<wxl> so when you direct your BIOS to boot from it, it boots\
<Guest6007> so that was kind of my question
<wxl> ah yeah no don't worry about that
<Guest6007> i guess i need the instrucs for getting bios to boot from it
<wxl> that's from when we use to have wubi, which we don't have anymore
<wxl> they differ for every single computer
<Guest6007> dang
<wxl> basically you need to get into your BIOS and change your settings so that it will boot to the DVD before it boots to the hard drive (where your windows is)
<wxl> some computers also have separate settings for enabling or disabling booting to external media, so you'd have the twiddle that too
<wxl> that link you sent kind of covers it
<wxl> but you need to look at it generally than specifically
<wxl> you may want to check with the manufacturer of your computer and see if they offer instructions
<Guest6007> ok thanks
<wxl> especially if you have a windows 8+ computer, it probably uses a "fast boot" thing
<wxl> which means you don't even see the BIOS screen
<wxl> so you'll have to figure out which key to press in order to get to it
<Guest6007> i will realign my expectations with what i need to do here.
<wxl> :)
<Guest6007> i have an old laptop sitting around that will work for my training purposes
<wxl> you can do it!
<wxl> sometimes the best solution is just to hit every f key and/or escape while booting XD
<Guest6007> lol
<Guest6007> yeah been three
<Guest6007> i was thinking it would boot naturally from the instructions
<Guest6007> so i can be pretty sure the image burned ok if i see folders etc
<Guest6007> ?
<wxl> pretty sure
<Guest6007> ok thanks
<wxl> so here's the thing, there are two possibilities for failure
<wxl>  1. download errors
<wxl>  2. copy errors
<wxl> regarding #1, there are published hashes that you could calculate and compare to
<wxl> i assumed that's what you meant when you said you verified it?
<Guest6007> the utility had a verify option
<Guest6007> that ran with no errors.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well that *MAY* deal with #2
<wxl> but if #1 fails that's a verified system that won't work entirely right XD
<wxl> so let me get you a tutorial on that
<wxl> you still have the iso file i assume?
<Guest6007> yes
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<wxl> before you start doing this, let me add something
<wxl> you probably don't need to do the gpg steps
<wxl> it's a good solution to verify that the file posted is the file ubuntu intended to post, but, really, if it's on their server, it's probably a non-issue
<wxl> so just get the sums and check the iso
<wxl> there's a link to a tool for windows there and instructions on how to use it
<Guest6007> i have no reason to suspect the download is the issue but anyway if i boot to it and it installs i will know it was intact.
<wxl> well
<wxl> it's a fairly common problem unfortunately
<wxl> a single bit being flipped could result in some very strange behavior
<wxl> and after you've spent a bunch of time trying to get everything going only to find out in the middle of the installation that sometthing doesn't work right..... it's probably just worth checking right from the beginning
<wxl> regarding #2, the verification *SHOULD* take care of that, but there's also an option on the boot menu to check the disc for defects
<Guest6007> ok point well taken
#lubuntu 2018-01-12
<Zebs> Stupid question, how do I locate an old kernel version through apt-get? Using apt-cache search does not find it.
<Zebs> Scratch that, worked it out.
<josh> hi
<josh> hello is there ny body
<Zebs> Well, this isn't good.
<Zebs> No boot. Sticks at splash screen.
<Zebs> Trying to do things in recovery-mode, it gets to [  OKAY  ] Started Load/Save Random Seed.
<Zebs> *[  OK  ]
<hateball> Zebs: did this use to be a working system?
<hateball> have you recently updated kernel and this happened perhaps?
<Zebs> After install, I was able to reboot once, maybe twice.
<hateball> !notpi
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable protections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<Zebs> Dell Inspiron Mini.
<hateball> Zebs: well you can first try to reboot and enter grub menu and pick an older kernel and see if that loads properly
<Zebs> Trying now.
<Zebs> Was trying recovery options for the old kernel.
<Zebs> Splash screen froze right away.
<hateball> Zebs: try removing the "quiet splash" from bootline
<hateball> !nomodeset | Might wanna try this also
<ubottu> Might wanna try this also: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Zebs> Ooh, found a thing...
<Zebs> Seems to hit [  OK  ] Reached target Sound Card.
<Zebs> Then nothing.
<Zebs> So, maybe one of the drivers that installed when updating?
<IamNoob> Hi. I need some help with external usb hard drive. It is detected and disk file sda is created in /dev but it is not accessible.
<IamNoob> any help will be greatly appreciated.
#lubuntu 2018-01-13
<PolanSpace> hey
<dancingmonkey> There is a link issue on the website, http://lubuntu.me/downloads/. Look at the normal HTTP links for Alternate, x86 and amd64 are reversed.
<dancingmonkey> The magnet links are correct.
<krytarik> redwolf: ↑
<krytarik> dancingmonkey: Thanks. :D
<dancingmonkey> That was quick.
<krytarik> Oh cool, fixed.
<dancingmonkey> I am trying to find a "distro" that is light and easily works with VNC without needing to actually invest time in configuration. I've had great luck in Mint that ran out last upgrade, Debian was as disappointing as CentOS, and now I'm looking at lighter distros in hopes one might just work and use less RAM.\
<zleap> dancingmonkey: what has run out ?
<dancingmonkey> Mint was working with Tight/Tiger/Whatever VNC, but after the new install the resolution went goofy
<zleap> ah
<zleap> i think the pixel desktop for the Pi has vnc built in,  you can now download the same deb based distro for pc's / laptops
<zleap> https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspberry-pi-desktop/
<zleap> I would ask on #raspberrypi for specific info / help
<dancingmonkey> I looked at pixel on distrowatch, I'll give it a try. I have a crap-tastic ESXi node and installing everything is super fun and generally I think everyone should get one.
<dancingmonkey> Have you seen pi-hole.net? I am running that with great success.
<zleap> dancingmonkey: pi hole looks interesting
#lubuntu 2018-01-14
<hans__> how do i open a terminal without the mouse?
<hans__> the windows button isn't doing anything, on most other ubuntu desktops, it opens the start menu
<hans__> (well, default Ubuntu and Xubuntu, at least)
<hans__> lh
<hans__> oh, windows button +r -> lxterminal -> ok
<egy> hans__: Ctrl+Alt+T
<egy> at least that's what I have chosen
<hans__> thanks
<kushen_thimira> I'm using lubuntu 17.10 and I wanna know what is the default display manager for this version of lubuntu. is it lightdm or lxdm or else? I have lightdm if its not the please help me to get the default one by using terminal
<kushen_thimira> can anyone help me with above question /HELP
<kushen_thimira> @ChanServ
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's lightdm.
<wildgus> hi to all!
<wildgus> I'm using lxle based on ubuntu 16.04
<wxl> word of warning: we're not support for lxle
<wildgus> sure, thanks, but being based on lubuntu maybe the problem occurs even there
<wildgus> the problem is that shutdown doesn't power off the pc
<wxl> sudo shutdown now doesn't work?
<wildgus> it shuts down the pc, but the screen stays on with a final sentence [number] power off
<wildgus> but doesn't power off
<wildgus> any ideas?
<wxl> works here, so don't know what to tell you
<wxl> except to contact lxle
<wildgus> ok, thank you
<prince-charmant> hello to all - I just installed lubuntu on my old windowsXP pc and now I was able to connect to it by wifi instead by an Ethernet câble - so far so good.
<prince-charmant> Now I want to install per example mahjong, solitaire and freecell - how to do that ?
<parhelia> I recommend Gnome Games: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Games_Collection
<parhelia> iirc "sudo apt-get install gnome-games" is the terminal command to install them
<prince-charmant> parhelia, good idea, but this command will install ALL the games .. not some of them ?
<krytarik> prince-charmant: What Lubuntu version?
<prince-charmant> krytarik, I think 17.04
<krytarik> So you'll find the "Software" app there.
<prince-charmant> krytarik, tell me what to do - my Lubuntu is in french :-)
<prince-charmant> Ok, I have seen "Logiciel"
<prince-charmant> I have found Games, but all seems empty
<prince-charmant> No sorry not empty ... it begins to populate
<prince-charmant> Mahjong is installing ... Thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Cool, you are welcome.
<parhelia> sorry, yes all games would be installed with that command
<parhelia> I think the individual games can be installed separately, either through terminal or in Software (as you have found).
<prince-charmant> no problem anymore parhelia
<parhelia> indeed
<prince-charmant> And I just found Solitaire Aisleriot ... so all what I asked should work
<prince-charmant> but I did not find "Hearth" in french "Chasse-Coeur"
<krytarik> !info gnome-hearts
<ubottu> gnome-hearts (source: gnome-hearts): The classic hearts card game for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-2.2 (artful), package size 297 kB, installed size 1225 kB
<prince-charmant> I justfind it in the  "Software" app
<prince-charmant> now installed and it works correctly
#lubuntu 2019-01-07
<jaggiJ> hello, I would like to have options in desktop that open file with program run by command `emacsclient -c` . How to do it in lxqt ?
<jaggiJ> when i do RightMOuse on the file -> Open with... -> Other applications -> Custom command     <- how to set it up to work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was reading that to cron a job tu run hourly, the only thing that needs to be done is to create a script adnd leve it in /etc/cron.hourly is it true?
<lubot> <teward001> in theory yes
<lubot> <teward001> haven't tried it but it might work
<powderedtoastman> What is the recommended way to make 18.10 usb install media?
<powderedtoastman> I tried mounting the iso loopback and copying all the files but it broke the installer because it couldn't make symlinks, I'm trying dd now, unless anyone knows a better way?
<lubot> <aptghetto> On Linux clearly dd
<powderedtoastman> okay
<lubot> <aptghetto> On Windows I recommend Rufus
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl [I was reading that to cron a job tu run hourly, the only thing that needs to be …], Systemd timer units may be also a good alternative to the good old cron
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @powderedtoastman [<powderedtoastman> I tried mounting the iso loopback and copying all the files b …], Try mkusb
#lubuntu 2019-01-08
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! This will not work on Lubuntu at all, am i correct?    https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/01/chromecast-tv-gnome-shell-extension
<lynorian> @JyotiGomes no gnome shell extensions work in gnome shell not lubuntu
#lubuntu 2019-01-09
<Mead> I run Lubuntu off a SD as my only linux machine in the house. It didn't come back after a restart.  How do I determine if the SD card is physically borked or if the data is stores just got borked?
<lubot> <teward001> no error messages on bootup?
<teward> Mead: no errors on startup?
<teward> (realized I didn't ping you when I messaged over telegram oops)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi, in my school I was given the task of installing Linux on about 15 i3 computers with 4 GB of RAM. This system installation should be maintained over the years, with updates and upgrades with no more fresh installations beyond this first. Do you advise me to install Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, it depends on the purpose and the specs of the computers
<diogenes_> there were rumors that ubuntu is going to be supported for 10 years
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, it depends on the purpose and the specs of the computers], The room would be used by high school students and adult students, trainees of a training center.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> One of my doubts is if with these characteristics (processor i3 and 4 gb of ram) the computers would work well with Ubuntu
<acheronuk> Lubununtu 18.04 is supported until April 2021. Ubuntu 18.04 until 2023
<lubot> <teward001> @JyotiGomes they'd play well with Lubuntu probably.
<lubot> <teward001> diogenes_: that rumor is IIRC meaning with ESR coverage from Ubuntu Advantage, not straight up.
<acheronuk> Yes, the 10 years until 2028 is ESM: https://i.imgur.com/Od68wTd.png
<acheronuk> and as yet, the packages supported has not been confirmed
<acheronuk> most likely it will just be server/cloud things
<teward> and/or Main stuff
<teward> (possibly desktop Main stuff for Ubuntu base via security updates but)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> And as I personally like Lubuntu more, the temptation to install Lubuntu is great. But I have to think not so much in my personal preferences but in the general interest and the ease of other people who know linux even less than I, even if I quit school next year, have to do the updates and upgrades, the ease of working out-of-the-
<lubot> box, installing drivers, etc.
<acheronuk> desktop support is not very likely
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I would like to install an LTS, but as far as Lubuntu is concerned I would like to install Lubuntu LXQt, which makes the decision complex :-)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> It is not every day that we have the possibility to install Linux on 15 or more computers at once ... 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Do you think that the computers with these characteristics (processor i3 and 4 gb of ram) would work well with Ubuntu? I do not know which graphics card the computer have.
<lubot> <teward001> with *Ubuntu*?  Not if you intend 18.04+
<lubot> <teward001> Lubuntu, it'd work fine.  but not pure Ubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> *might* work with MATE, but that's going offtopic for this space :P
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @teward001 [Lubuntu, it'd work fine.  but not pure Ubuntu], Why not the pure Ubuntu?
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause GNOME is evil
<lubot> <teward001> and has a lot more heavy reqs than Unity
<lubot> <teward001> Unity and LIghtDM*
<lubot> <teward001> we have a number of systems with i3s and 4GB RAM here with meh graphics cards, Ubuntu 18.04 lags on them
<lubot> <teward001> so we threw Lubuntu 18.04 on them, with intention to upgrade to 20.04 in a year or so :P
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @teward001 [so we threw Lubuntu 18.04 on them, with intention to upgrade to 20.04 in a year …], I would prefer install Lubuntu 18.10 😊
<lubot> <teward001> i mean you COULD
<lubot> <teward001> you'll just have to upgrade in 6 months :P
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> No proble, if it will be possible to upgrade Lubuntu without fresh installs
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! how can i change, on Lubuntu 18.10, the user password or even change the login session to start without password?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I't not documented in the manual?
<wxl> it's lxqt-admin-user as seen https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-admin for changing passwords
<wxl> for starting without a password, you have to tweak sddm which does not have a gui (yet)
<wxl> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM#Autologin
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> for starting without a password, you have to tweak sddm which does not hav …], Thanks
#lubuntu 2019-01-10
<bleb> does 18.04 ship with lxqt, or lxde?
<wxl> lxde
<bleb> k thanks
<Mead> can anyone help me diagnose a lubuntu install that stopped booting?  I've been running it off an SD card it quit booting yesterday.  The system seems fine, I can access the bios, and the thumb drive with the bootloader seems to work fine.  But it freezes up when lubuntu starts booting.
<Mead> did lubuntu change gui that is used in the lts and the current 18.10?
<kc2bez> Lubuntu 18.04 is the LTS and it uses lxde. The current 18.10 uses LXQt.
<Mead> so that is why it look pretty different
<Mead> Somehow allowing an update messed up my 18.04 install, and I'm trying to fix it.  Downloaded a fresh copy of 18.10 to boot live from a USB stick and the difference in the GUI is bugging me.
<kc2bez> 18.04 is still available for download as well.
<kc2bez> That being said LXQt will be the desktop environment for Lubuntu going forward. There is much more upstream development being done on it.
<Mead> why the change?
<kc2bez> This blog post explains why Lubuntu made a change https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<kc2bez> The TL;DR is most of the lxde developers have moved to LXQt. They feel it will be a better performing base.
<Mead> that post only mentions lxqt at the end
<Mead> well either way, I barely got use the look and feel of LXDE over the last few months. Changing to something else creates a learning curve I'm not looking for.
<kc2bez> 18.04 is a LTS release so we are supporting both environments, it isn't necessary to change if you don't want to.
<Mead> is the 18.04 image linked on the website updated with all the patches and fixes?
<Mead> hum... there appears to be lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net  are both legit?
<kc2bez> Lubuntu.me is the official site.
<kc2bez> The 18.04 image is the latest point release.
<Mead> so what is the lubuntu.net site?
<Mead> seems sorta shady, google even lists it first
<kc2bez> It is a bit of a long story that I don't have all the details to but it isn't the official site. Sometimes Google page rankings can get skewed.
<Mead> I'm skimming the aug 2016 the mailing list about it now :o
<Mead> Gosh, the needless drama
<Mead> is there anyway to do a repair install of lubuntu LTS 18.04?
<diogenes_> Mead, by repair install you mean what?
<Mead> well, I've got a 18.04 install that for lack of better terms is just "borked" after an update, hardware is fine, bootloader (on another drive) is fine.  but all I get is a black screen when.  I'd like to fix it instead of a clean install.
<lynorian> Mead can you switch to a tty with control alt f2?
<Mead> let me try
<Mead> when do you hit alt-f2?
<Mead> nope, keyboard is unresponsive can't get the lock buttons to turn on or off the indicator lights even
<Mead> well I've gotten into the grum menu
<Mead> er grub menu
<Mead> meh, think it is the wrong instance of grub...
<lynorian> Mead: do you have bootloaders on both?
<lynorian> you mentioned multiple disks
<lynorian> make sure you aren't booting off the wrong one
<lynorian> that can be quite derp
<Mead> so here is my conveluted system setup.... it's an older laptop (repurposed because broken screen), the Lubuntu is installed onto an SD card and the bootloader is on a USB flash drive because the bios won't boot from the SD card.  So I rigged up some version of grub (super grub boot image?) some months ago to get to boot, it aint pretty software wise but it has and still worked for quite a
<Mead> while.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. With what I learned on the net and with the tips that were given to me on this channel, I added more tips to this article: ... https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/11/12/lubuntu-18-10-installation-tips/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> If there is any incorrectness in the tips presented in the article, please tell me.
<lubot> <teward001> might want to add "OPTIONAL: Add Swap Space Afterwards" and write tips on how to add swap space via a swapfile rather than a partition
<lubot> <teward001> because a few things don't add swap space anymore.
<lubot> <teward001> LVM2 still does but uses a LV inside the PV for it
<lubot> <teward001> (I have LVM2 but I removed the swap volume and just use swapfiles heh)
<lubot> <teward001> @JyotiGomes ^
<Mead> During an install I get an error stating "input/output error during read on /dev/sbd"  is this a sign the storage device is dying?
<teward> Mead: quite probably.
<teward> depending on what /dev/sdb is
<Mead> it is a SD card
<teward> then yes it is possible it's dying.
<Mead> how do I check it's health to determine that is the problem?
<teward> test it on another computer, or test another SD card to see if it's the reader you're using.
<teward> if all SD cards fail then it's the reader/writer on the system
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @teward001 [@JyotiGomes ^], 👍
<teward> Mead: if however you test the SD card in another system and it doesn't have the same error then you need to start looking at the failing reader/writer.
<teward> but my guess is the SD card itself is busted, and testing it in another system would be the next step
<teward> (I got pulled away sorry)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. In the passage from Lubuntu 18.04 (LXDE) to Lubuntu 18.10 (LXQt) it was advisable to make a fresh install. But from Lubuntu 18.10 it will already be possible to upgrade the Lubuntu versions (for 19.04, 19.10, 20.04, etc) without fresh install, am I correct?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> For instance, I already move from 18.10 to 19.04 (dev)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Nice
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [For instance, I already move from 18.10 to 19.04 (dev)], do you advise to do the same (upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04, if i want just to see how it works? i have two laptops with lubuntu 18.10 and i can make the experience .-)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> At this moment 19.04 is a dev version, so you might get bugs. The amount of upgrades per day I hughe
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [At this moment 19.04 is a dev version, so you might get bugs. The amount of upgr …], 👍🏼
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [At this moment 19.04 is a dev version, so you might get bugs. The amount of upgr …], Can I ask why you did not choose to do a fresh install? Was it for you to know if the version upgrade worked well or were there more reasons?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Can I ask why did you not choose to do a fresh install? Was it for you to know i …], Testing purposes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [Testing purposes], I figured that was it :-) Ok, Thanks.
#lubuntu 2019-01-11
<phoe6> Hello, I feel tired of every application using different key combinations for doing copy and paste. For Lubuntu, is there way to set single key combination for copy-paste?
<lynorian> phoe6: well terminal doesn't use control + c because that is already used for quitting a temrinal job but taht is contrtol +shift +c but most gui stuff is control +C
<lynorian> unless you install something not by defautl
#lubuntu 2019-01-12
<auvajs> hello, someone here? I have a 17'' notebook and bought a new 23'' monitor. however when I try to start fullscreen on the new bigger monitor, the "full screens" is only on part of the screen.. see https://pasteboard.co/HW2Bn3J.png
<auvajs> any idea how to extend the full screen?
<guiverc_d> auvajs, what Lubuntu are you running?  Do you have to displays connected?  (your image looks like one display is mirrored; the game being played on the lower resolution monitor -- the only time I see something like that) -- is that 18.04 LTS?
<auvajs> guiverc_d: yes, Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<guiverc_d> do you have both displays connected?
<guiverc_d> (sorry I meant to type 'have two displays' in my first line.. my bad)
<auvajs> guiverc_d: sure, I'm using only the bigger monitor
<auvajs> guiverc_d: it works great so far, only the full screen isn't actual "full screen"
<guiverc_d> have a look in preferences -> monitor settings  (the 18.04 system I booted only has a single monitor, but I suspect you have mirrored displays... ie. both trying to display same image, smaller resolution monitor image appearing top left)
<auvajs> guiverc_d: ah I figured it out..  turned out the laptop display and not it works as expected :))
<guiverc_d> :)   you could use both I believe (one besides the other etc), but I don't have a 18.04 handy with two displays so can't walk you thru it sorry.
<auvajs> fhttps://pasteboard.co/HW2PAdA.png :))
<auvajs> https://pasteboard.co/HW2PAdA.png
<auvajs> now I only need Blazers win :DDDDDDD
<guiverc_d> :)
<lubot> hdmkhani was added by: hdmkhani
<lubot> <hdmkhani> Hey, Could anybody send screenshot of 19.04 please :)
<lubot> <hdmkhani> asd
<lubot> <N0um3n0> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/13wHuG9.jpg
<lubot> <N0um3n0> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/721C6Y7.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! This issue may seem like an unimportant issue, but it has to do with the first impression that people have when using Lubuntu. And the first impression is important. As you can easily see, the Plymouth points are out of line with the name "Lubuntu". In Ubuntu this problem practically does not occur. This occurs in Lubuntu becau
<lubot> se by focusing the image, they included the logo in the measurement and determination of the center. Since the logo is in the upper right corner, the points are off centered in relation to the name. This decentration existed in Lubuntu LXDE and seems even more cumbersome in Lubuntu LXQt. The impression this creates for those who will be using Lubun
<lubot> tu for the first time is that of carelessness, although we who follow the titanic daily effort of the Lubuntu developers know that this initial impression is light years from the truth. Perhaps a little correction from this first impression will help people not jump to conclusions about the quality of Lubuntu. And we know that it is, quite simply,
<lubot> the best Linux distro, if we make a globalizing assessment that integrates all the aspects of a distro.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 386x501) https://i.imgur.com/4dwrTPm.jpg
<Mead> not that big of a deal unless you are OCD
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Mead [<Mead> not that big of a deal unless you are OCD], It is true. For me personally this does not affect my preference for Lubuntu, I like it the same way. I'm thinking about potential new users and the first impression that can influence their preference. But that's all, if you think it's not worth paying attention to, that's
<lubot> fine. A hug and a continuation of your good work.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Mead [<Mead> not that big of a deal unless you are OCD], Another thing. I'm not OCD but I'm sure you're a rude and uneducated person!
<Mead> wow... calm down and don't be so defensive.  You are over thinking everything.
 * Mead looks at his college degrees on the wall and his NSF award next to it.
#lubuntu 2019-01-13
<phoe6> My monitor settings are not getting saved in Lubuntu 18.10 - Is that a known bug?
<lynorian> phoe6:  are you pressing the save button in lxqt-config-monitor?
<phoe6> Yes, I am
<phoe6> Those are stored in the dialog.
<phoe6> But when I reboot the computer,  those were off.
<lynorian> phoe6: do they not show up when you press the settings button?
<phoe6> They do. But not applied the second time.
<phoe6> when I reboot, they are not applied.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @phoe6 [<phoe6> My monitor settings are not getting saved in Lubuntu 18.10 - Is that a k …], I also use the Lubuntu 1810. This happens to me in relation to the use of the projector: the configuration of mirroring the images between the laptop monitor and the projector has to be reintroduced and recorded every time I connect the lap
<lubot> top to the projector. But on windows, just choose this setting once and record.
<phoe6> Yeah, same with Mac too. Unfortunately, I have to do this everytime with Lubuntu 18.10 with an external monitor setup.
<sappheiros> is there a CD copying software better than Sound Juicer?
<sappheiros> for opus or other voice-based (audiobook) file format?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, k3b?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> A person who has a computer on which I installed Lubuntu 1810 asked me if I could remove PCManFm-Qt and install only Nautilus. What could be the consequences in terms of use and stability, both now and later when it is necessary to upgrade to Lubuntu 1904?
<guiverc> JyotiGomes: Nautilus is GTK+ based; thus will cause those libraries to be loaded into memory (pcmanfm-qt uses Qt libs like the Lubuntu desktop, so they're already in memory). The consequence I'd suspect would be wasting resources (esp memory, but also cpu cycles - ie. a slower machine).  The machine will dictate how significant this will be, and if a problem.  I'd suggest not removing pcmanfm-qt, just adding Nautilus if they prefer it...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @guiverc [<guiverc> JyotiGomes: Nautilus is GTK+ based; thus will cause those libraries to …], Me also, i think that is better to keep pcmanfm-qt. It is very good and lighter. The only one problem i noticied is the lack of the location indication. if not this, is perfect
<guiverc> @JyotiGomes:  maybe `dolphin` will have what is wanted; it's KDE so Qt based too, and will have less impact I suspect
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @guiverc [<guiverc> @JyotiGomes:  maybe `dolphin` will have what is wanted; it's KDE so Qt …], Thank you. For now, I will try to persuade the person to stay with PCManFm-qt 😊
<sappheiros> thanks. k3b wasn't working for me for some reason -- oh, it was musicbrainz compatibility problem
<sappheiros> or cddb
<sappheiros> i couldn't look up cd info or figure out how to add it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! With Lubuntu 1604 LXDE is it better to use Falkon or Midori as a lightwheith browser?
<Mead> 1604? is that even still supported?
<lynorian> ouch @JoytiGomes Falkon was still qupzilla back then and that old version of qupzilla wasn't the best but I don't think midori was either
<lynorian> 16.04 is still supported as it is lts for a few months by us
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Mead [<Mead> 1604? is that even still supported?], Yup
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Mead [<Mead> 1604? is that even still supported?], 3 years
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lynorian [<lynorian> 16.04 is still supported as it is lts for a few months by us], Not just 16.04. I installed the 14.04 in a friend's laptop and yesterday i realized that he has some system updates...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> At least, it seemed to me that they were not just application updates. But I may be wrong. Anyway, there were updates to do after about fifteen days without making updates (as my friend, actually cousin, does not know Linux well, I deactivated notifications of updates and upgrades). I am talking about Lubuntu 1404.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Lubu 14.04 is kind of supported until april 2019.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @aptghetto [Lubu 14.04 is kind of supported until april 2019.], Yes
#lubuntu 2020-01-06
<lotka> hey guys
<lotka> I'm new to Lubuntu, are there any must have programs i should install?
<kc2bez> lotka: I guess that depends on what you would like to do. There are many great applications already installed.
<lotka> im looking to browse the net with privacy, ive tried tor browser but its a bit slow, are there any other browsers that focus on privacy?
<wxl> tor is the only one the actually does it well
<wxl> more to the point i should say tor is the only way to truly use the internet privately
<wxl> however, it is NOT meant to be fast
<wxl> unless you're using onion sites (i.e. those within the tor network itself and not the clearnet, what we normally think of as the internet)
<lotka> would firefox and a vpn be adequate? i dont plan on overthrowing any governments...yet... so dont need anything too extreme
<wxl> good point. it's your threat level that will suggest the right course of action
<wxl> i would say that would be fairly reasonable, but be careful about your choice of vpns
<akemhp> VPN is fine, but it's not free usually, NordVPN is pretty cheap and i can recommend it, i'm using it since about 2 years.
<wxl> i would recommend riseup-vpn which is not the fastest solution but absolutely the best at respsecting your privacy
<lotka> great ill give them both a look, i have a Windscribe account that has 60gb a month but not sure how secure they are
<wxl> https://snapcraft.io/riseup-vpn
<akemhp> Choose one that does not log and that has lots of servers available around the world.
<wxl> riseup is donationware, fwiw
<lotka> i thought id try riseup on windows and Defender detected "Program:Win32/Uwasson.A!ml" as a threat, any idea what this is?
<akemhp> https://www.reddit.com/r/nethack/comments/dsavio/unnethack_and_uwassonaml_virus_detection_false/
<lotka> awesome thank you
<lotka> is there a way to enable a dark theme for the FIle Manager?
<tbs> wxl: i also couldnt find vpn, riseup seem so good realy, thanks
<akemhp> Didn't find out to apply dark theme to file manager, however Thunar file manager can use dark gtk theme without pblm.
<akemhp> It's similar.
<akemhp> Because i use dark themed Thunar on my other regular Ubuntus.
<wxl> akemhp: is that lubuntu 18.04?
<lotka> ok thanks ill check it out
<tbs> lotka: i checked some but i dont remember any of them makes file manager dark
<akemhp> wxl, 19.04 i think, but i'm on normal Ubuntu right now, not the same computer. Not sure.
<wxl> sorry i meant that for lotka.. what version of lubuntu you on?
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging_for_new_upstream_releases/
<kc2bez> wxl: Ooops ^
<kc2bez> But yeah +1 on that.
<wxl> and i was doing so good, too
#lubuntu 2020-01-07
<Bob95> Hi
<Bob95> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?_ga=2.224820959.477032064.1578363642-1851941745.1578363642#9 so if I use this link and I follow the instructions, does that mean the next time I boot my system with the usb drive it will be in Linux instead of windows?
<guiverc> Bob95, I usually use the "Check disc for defects" options first time I run the thumb-drive (to verify write was perfect; otherwise I re-do write) - but it'll be a 'live' system fit for installating or using
<kc2bez> Bob95 didn't wait for your answer guiverc :(
<guiverc> i realize; it was ^A+backspace or finish "or using<ENTER>" & I opted latter
<kc2bez> There wasn't much time to make a change:)
<lubot> <devikri> hello, is there any recomendation for screenshoot software for my lubuntu ?
<diogenes_> devikri, if you prefer cli, then scrot, if guy, then shutter.
<diogenes_> gui*
<guiverc> @defikri, what release of Lubuntu?  lximage-qt is the standard method for LXQt  (an option `-s` has it ask what you want to save in gui)
<kc2bez> In 19.10 we also have screengrab.
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> @defikri, what release of Lubuntu?  lximage-qt is the standard method …], im using lxde
<lubot> <devikri> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> devikri, if you prefer cli, then scrot, if guy, then shutter.], thx i will try it
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> more to the point i should say tor is the only way to truly use the intern …], well said
<lubot> mttcastelli was added by: mttcastelli
<lubot> <mttcastelli> (Photo, 1280x640) https://i.imgur.com/Rs6zUM4.jpg Pcmanfm-qt copy operations are still bugged or do I miss some comoonent/deoendency?
<wxl> @mttcastelli from the picture it is not clear there is a bug
<lubot> <mttcastelli> I know, you can not see it's hanging coping and deleting an amount of less than 300 mb, and you can't figure out it's an ssd: coping is too slow and don't let you see progress
<wxl> is it progressing, though?
<lubot> <mttcastelli> The delete, yes but slowly
<wxl> is that deleting a folder?
<wxl> with 4928 files in it?
<lubot> <mttcastelli> Yes
<wxl> it looks like that particular case may be problematic, but it doesn't look like the libraries upon which pcmanfm-qt depends would allow for anything different https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/539
<lubot> <mttcastelli> Ok
<Rush48> help please
<Rush48> Instlaling lubuntu 32bit 18.10 on samsung nc10 netbook..  screen goes black after 'installing sylpheed'  massage.  any ideas?
<Rush48> sirs?
<Rush48> I'll try a 64 bit iso then.. and if that doesnt work i guess nothing will
<wxl> Rush48: 18.10 is not supported
<wxl> perhaps you mean 18.04?
<Rush48> hmm
<Rush48> well the 32bit version...
<Rush48> but it goes black screen before it finished instalation
<wxl> well if you're installing 18.10, it's not supported, so which version do you mean?
<wxl> either way, 64 bit won't work on that machine, so don't bother with that
<Rush48> is there a 32bit 18.10 ?
<Rush48> if so, then i got the wrong one
<wxl> honestly i don't remember XD
<Rush48> hmm
<wxl> where did you get it?
<lubot> <lynorian> yes there was 32 bit 18.10
<Rush48> yes. and it doesnt work
<wxl> where did you get it?
<Rush48> so not even linux works on old 32 bti hardware anymore.. jeez
<Rush48> https://lubuntu.net/lubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-released/
<Rush48> got it from there
<wxl> lubuntu.net is not our website
<Rush48> well it started to download anyway.. and installed almost totally
<Rush48> so i doubt it would matter where i got it
<wxl> well, they might very well be providing the wrong image, since they aren't affiliated with us
<wxl> also did you check the hashes of the iso?
<Rush48> ok.  can i have the link to the 'good'  recomended 32 bit iso ?
<Rush48> no i didnt check hashes
<wxl> then you might have had a download error even if it was the right image
<Rush48> the iso works on my other machine
<wxl> and if you didn't check the installation media, you might have had a copy error
<wxl> that doesn't mean anything
<Rush48> ususally i find its never a hash error...
<wxl> 1 bit of difference could result in all sorts of problems
<wxl> usually i find it is
<Rush48> can u give me a link to a good iso please
<wxl> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<Rush48> i tried that oen also before
<Rush48> one*
<wxl> that's the only correct one
<Rush48> so i guess you dont suppoer samsung nc10 netbooks
<Rush48> support*
<wxl> so i would get that, check the hashes on it and keep downloading until you get the right image
<Rush48> the image worked on other laptop
<wxl> that's not a correct assumption
<Rush48> so its not the issue
<wxl> i would bet money on it
<Rush48> ill try linux lite then
<Rush48> has checks i find are usually a total waste of time
<wxl> ok
<wxl> have fun
<Rush48> more fun than pointless hash checks
<Rush48> by the way.. the devs are doing it all wrong
<Rush48> one of the main reasons for using lubuntu etc is for old slow machines
<Rush48> stopping 32bit support is the totally wrong direction
<wxl> the reason it exists is to be lightweight
<wxl> that's what the "l" stands for
<wxl> it doesn't stand for "old slow machines"
<Rush48> but thats what it is mostly used  on
<wxl> and if your concern is about 32 bit support, you can bring that up with ubuntu which as a whole does not support it
<Rush48> id never use lubuntu on a powerful rig... lol
<wxl> and it does work on many old slow machines, just not 32 bit ones
<Rush48> its only strength lies in powering old hardware
<wxl> we also don't support amigas
<Rush48> most 64 bits dont really need lubuntu
<Rush48> 32 bits are perfect for it
<wxl> and we have a solution, but you don't appear to like the process to install it
<wxl> since you know better, i'll leave you to it
<Rush48> since u are such a smug c*nt.. ill be glad to see you go
<wxl> !language | Rush48
<ubottu> Rush48: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Rush48> balls to picasso
<wxl> can you please stop? last warning.
<Rush48> since you gave me advice i'll give you some. you do need to try to stop being so smug..
<wxl> i'm actually trying to help you, but you're refusing it. i woudln't call that smug, but i'm very sorry i've made you feel that way.
<Rush48> you know full well 32bit is a good lubuntu market... but your smugness couldnt let you admit it
<Rush48> talking about amigas...  nice
<wxl> if you want a solution to your needs, i'm sure we can get to it with lubuntu. but not without bothering to actually go through all the troubleshooting steps.
<Rush48> hashchecking is complicated and takes ages i think
<Rush48> and usually never fixes anything
<wxl> you think
<Rush48> was wen i tried before
<Rush48> and then i have to get back to fixing issues properly after wasting time
<wxl> and my experience has been entirely the opposite
<wxl> but it sounds like you don't want to listen otherwise, so c'est la vie
<wxl> that's not smug. that's admitting defeat!
<Rush48> ill try linux lite.. adn then if that doesnt work i suppose i'll have to do the hashcheck.. and i bet you that wont fix anything
<wxl> and like i said (seriously) i would bet money
<Rush48> so maybeafter 5 hours then we will actually get down to fixing something propaerly
<wxl> i'm not going to fight you on this. if you want help, you've got it. if you want to do it all yourself and ignore any advice, then, by all means, go ahead
<Rush48> whats the fastest way ot hashcheck
<wxl> on linux?
<Rush48> i dont know
<Rush48> on wat i want ot do
<Rush48> to*
<wxl> i'm asking what os you're using to do it
<Rush48> windows at the moment
<wxl> oh gawd
<Rush48> since i use rufus to burn isos
<Rush48> linux doesnt work for me burning isos
<wxl> 10?
<Rush48> yea
<wxl> 1s
<Rush48> ok
<wxl> in powershell: get-filehash \path\to\iso
<Rush48> powershell ?
<wxl> yep
<Rush48> i dont know how
<wxl> otherwise you're downloading stuff
<wxl> ???
<wxl> it's an application in windows
<wxl> just click the menu and type powershell
<Rush48> path to iso?
<Rush48> i have to type the exact iso name?
<wxl> i don't know where you have it downloaded, so you'll have to specify the path
<Rush48> its on my desktop
<Rush48> i domt kknow how to direct a path to there
<wxl> powershell should take you to C:\Users\youruser
<wxl> so just use `cd Desktop`
<Rush48> use how?
<Rush48> no ,  cant
<Rush48> no gui can do this ?
<wxl> there is but you have to download them
<wxl> let's see here
<Rush48> fien with me
<wxl> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Rush48> better than terminals and powershells
<wxl> see the last one
<wxl> i really don't use windows very much so can't be super helpful with that, sadly
<wxl> i've heard 7zip can do it
 * wxl shrugs
<Rush48> i have 7 zip
<Rush48> i cant do this
<wxl> emphasis on "i've heard;" not sure how
<Rush48> see.. and since its never the problem anyway.. now you know why i hate doing it
<Rush48> even that link yo ugave me requires powershall or commands etc
<wxl> you have to scroll down to see other options
<Rush48> can yo ujust tell me which one please
<wxl> again, i don't know. i don't use windows.
<Rush48> you know more about it than i do
<wxl> not when i don't use the OS X'''''D
<Rush48> oh well..  as usuall.. nevermind
<wxl> i could tell you how to do it in linux super easy
<wxl> let's try this
<Rush48> and i know you wont give me any more help unless i dod t he sacred hash check
<wxl> boot it and at the boot screen run the "check disc for defects"
<Rush48> boot what
<Rush48> the iso
<wxl> the lubuntu ISO
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if that fails, then you have one of two problems
<wxl> if it succeeds, we know neither is the problem (and you win) :)
<wxl> (if it fails in order to figure out the problem, we have to go back to hashing, unless you want to just keep downloading and burning until you get it right)
<Rush48> my god.. trying linux lite.. and cant even type the wifi password in.. 'j'  = '1'  etc..
<Rush48> this is ghopeless
<wxl> i'd say your biggest impediment is your impatience
<wxl> your nick is aptly chosen XD
<Rush48> just maybe the problem is not hash?
<wxl> yes, maybe
<Rush48> maybe its another problem ou wont even entertain ?
<wxl> anything's possible
<Rush48> funny how you laugh at me when i expose how flaky linux is
<wxl> but 9/10 i have found "weird problems" like the one you described to be an issue in downloading or copying
<Rush48> like that my issue somehow
<wxl> do you know windows distributes isos?
<wxl> if you download a windows iso you run into the same possible problems.
<wxl> it's not about linux at all
<Rush48> i never have
<Rush48> ever
<wxl> yes but what's your sample size?
<wxl> hundreds and thousands of downloads or a small handful?
<Rush48> only linux.. thats why i think hashchecks are usualy a waste of time
<Rush48> sampel of wat
<wxl> just try the "check disc for defects"
<Rush48> how the hell are you suppose to y pe in a wifi password if the keyboard is all messed up?
<Rush48> amazing
<wxl> is this linux lite?
<wxl> (which i might add i've never even heard of)
<Rush48> yea
<Rush48> well, dont bother..  its more dung
<Rush48> \its for tinkerers and fanboys only.. they make it all sound great.. but for the casual user its rubbish.. like most linux
<wxl> let me know when you got that check done
<Rush48> check it when booting on the netbook ?
<wxl> yep
<Rush48> ive ost the damn link
<Rush48> should i downlaod 18.10 or 4?
<wxl> language, dear
<Rush48> i hate t his .. people consider this fun ?
#lubuntu 2020-01-08
<wxl> https://lubuntu.me/downloads
<wxl> if you don't like it, no one is making you stay
<Rush48> im just trying to get a comluter working
<wxl> and i'm trying to help you
<wxl> for free i might add
<Rush48> linux promises answesr but usually doesnt deliver anything
<Rush48> cant evne burn isos on linux.. even ubuntu
<wxl> how many years have you been using linux?
<Rush48> on and off about 10
<wxl> how many days on?
<Rush48> keep trying to se if it has any uses for me aside from working on  slow machines
<Rush48> dont get smug  agian
<wxl> i'm not
<Rush48> enough days to reaslise that the only one that works well enough to use basically is ubuntu on normal machines.. and lubuntu on slow machines
<Rush48> btu they are still riddled with problems
<wxl> i'm going to be blunt here. dealing with you is really unpleasant. you are rather ungrateful, incredibly argumentative, totally uncooperative, and lashing out at every opportunity you can. i'm really not sure why i'm bothering, except that i *AM* trying to help. maybe we could just figure out a way to work together like normal professional people and save the unnecessary banter for like uhh reddit or twitter
<wxl> or something?
<Rush48> you could try that to oyea...  smugness isnt very helpful
<wxl> ok, i tried
<Rush48> what is wrong with my answer above?
<wxl> i quit
<Rush48> linux and lubuntu are riddle with problems..
<Rush48> im facinfg oen right now
<Rush48> somehow thats a bad comment?
<wxl> my problem is your never ending complaint stream
<wxl> if you want to quit that, we can move on. otherwise, i'm going to go back to something for which i actually get paid for
<Rush48> just trying to make a blind beleiver see the problem us non tinkereers have
<Rush48> its not all my fault
<Rush48> making me sound like a lay fool everytime i mention real issues
<Rush48> i am.. im downloading it now
<wxl> to be frank, i really don't care what you think about linux. you can go to #lubuntu-offtopic and complain there. let's keep it to support here.
<Rush48> maybe we can be good friends eventually
<wxl> anything's possible but at this point it's seeming incredibly unlikely
<Rush48> im going ot thailand soon to escape the horrible cold drudgery and pc culture of the uk
<Rush48> i was going to take this netbook..
<Rush48> i already fixed the white screen error.. had to add some copper wire tp the connectors to earth it
<Rush48> its a real butchered mess back there now but at least it works
<wxl> linux is really powerful but can't fix broken
<Rush48> its not broke
<Rush48> it gets to the installation apge.. language region etc..
<Rush48> gets stuck about 80% in
<Rush48> black screen
<wxl> "butchered mess" does not sound like "fully functional"
<Rush48> i think its installing something it should not be installing
<Rush48> well it is
<Rush48> windows 7 worked on it.. i just wanted something faster
<Rush48> its just the screen connector i fixed messily
<Rush48> nothing to do with anything else
<wxl> maybe
<Rush48> yes. but first we have to do 5 hours of hashchecks
<wxl> display issues..... screen went blank........
<Rush48> id rather do that last
<Rush48> no
<Rush48> not ralated
<wxl> i said anything was possible; you should accept the same
<Rush48> linux lite fine. windows 7 fine
<Rush48> lubuntu fine
<Rush48> until i tried installing it
<wxl> well enough chit chat. just let me know when you get that check done.
<Rush48> dont you like chat in a chat room ?
<wxl> this is solely for support. #lubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<Rush48> i need support
<Rush48> im downloading the iso for the 3rd time now
<wxl> it's been provided and we're waiting on your action. until then feel free to chat at #lubuntu-offtopic
<Rush48> so how to ask it to do a test?
<wxl> you select a language and then as i said about ten times, select "check disc for defects"
<lubot> <ctisme> @lubuntu_bot [Rush48 was kicked by wxl (Rush48)], why?
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/6PAtGKN.jpg how to remove this visual keyboard?
<lubot> <ctisme> this always happen before login...
<lubot> <lynorian> there was a message deleted
<lubot> <ctisme> @lynorian [there was a message deleted], hmmm😔
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh wow! wxl: riseup vpn is really good. it's nice to have another option than wireguard.
<tomreyn> one is a service, the other is a software, i'd say.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. But setting up your own wireguard server and then using it is different than an already set up option from riseup.
<tomreyn> yes, certainly so. i was meaning to point out that the two are hardly comparable.
#lubuntu 2020-01-09
<fareast> I am running a celeron with an amd radeon hd 6320 i think coming out of vga I am only at 1024x768 does anyone know how to change this? I look under additional drivers and there is nothing
<wxl> lubuntu 18.04?
<fareast> i have 19.10
<fareast> I set it up with a unms server and unifi
<wxl> surprised you're getting anywhere with a celeron XD
<fareast> but the screen res is a little upsetting i can deal with it though
<fareast> hey it was free wth
<wxl> so the problem is that a lot of times cards don't behave nice and report all their available modes
<wxl> you can add one, though
<fareast> I think it was one of those windows 8 acers or something
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<fareast> is that like setting the res in the script at boot
<wxl> yup
<fareast> I think i tried that once already and it didn't do anything but overscan
<wxl> even shows you how to do that :)
<fareast> I think if I hook it up hdmi it will work but I only have a white vizio 720p
<fareast> no 1080p monitors with hdmi laying around
<fareast> I could use my pc one but I like having both separate if you get what I am after.
<wxl> you might want to follow the instructions and see if you can actually make it happen. i don't know what you did before but i know that will work..... unless the card can't handle it
<fareast> Maybe I will just strip the vizio down and mount it up and deal with the 720p since this card can't really produce anything 1080 streaming besides
<fareast> I would like the vga to work
<fareast> I will take a look and see
<fareast> it is just much nicer with more screen real estate
<fareast> what exactly is 720p?
<fareast> 1368x768?
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/720p
<fareast> 1280x720?
<fareast> I think this other one is 1280x720
<fareast> I could do that through the hdmi
<fareast> but its not a dell if you catch my drift.
<wxl> i don't even understand this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/720p#Resolutions
<fareast> video resolutions are confusing
<fareast> especially when they say 4k
<fareast> it isn't even 4000
<wxl> well sounds like you have a handle on it so i'll leave it to you
<fareast> its all marketing melarky
<fareast> Yeah I will get it its just radeon support you know it lacks in linux
<fareast> and pc alike
<fareast> it just says size not found in available modes
<fareast> maybe this crap only displays out the mobo 1024x768
<wxl> did you generate the modeline?
<wxl> actually are you sure you're using the right device name?
<fareast> xrandr VGA-0 1920x1080
<wxl> do something like `xrandr | grep conn` to see all the devices
<fareast> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1920x1080_60.00
<wxl> it might not be VGA-0
<wxl> did you do the --newmode before it? if not it doesn't work
<wxl> you do basically:
<wxl> cvt width height refresh
<wxl> use info from that to do `xrandr --newmode "widthxheight_res" <other stuff from cvt>
<wxl> xrandr --addmode device widthxheight_res
<wxl> 3 steps
<wxl> then you add that to .xprofile to make it permanent
<fareast> failed to parse as a mode specification
<fareast> I don't think the onboard card is capable
<fareast> lol
<wxl> then you did something wrong :)
<wxl> it should pop up an error that sounds like that if it's the case
<fareast> i did xrandr --newmode 1368x768_60.00
<wxl> or will just go wonky
<wxl> that's not right
<wxl> there's stuff after the refresh
<fareast> xrandr --newmode VGA-0
<wxl> xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<wxl> ALL of that
<fareast> bang
<fareast> i got it per this article
<fareast> https://askubuntu.com/questions/138408/how-to-add-display-resolution-for-an-lcd-in-ubuntu-12-04-xrandr-problem
<fareast> now how do I make it permanent
<wxl> wth
<wxl> you shouldn't have to sudo any of that. it's insane.
<wxl> just add the xrandr commands to ~/.xprofile
<fareast> i have some editor
<fareast> gedit
<fareast> what is the command
<wxl> um. gedit XD
<fareast> sudo gedit ~/.xprofile
<wxl> NO
<wxl> stop sudo'ing everything! yeesh!
<fareast> i thought it was the monitor.conf
<wxl> that WILL cause you problems
<wxl> DON'T put sudo commands in there, either
<fareast> I am in 1920x1080 tho
<wxl> don't use sudo
<fareast> lol ok
<wxl> that's masquerading as the root user, which you are not
<wxl> ~ refers to your home, not the root user's home
<wxl> you run x as your user, not as root
<wxl> etc. etc. etc.
<wxl> do not use sudo. period.
<fareast> I am used to windows doing everything root
<wxl> throw windows away. it's useless.
<fareast> not so it makes me money
<fareast> business world relys on it
<wxl> ok it's good for that
<wxl> but there's lots of other things that are equally questionable that people make money off of and that the business world relies upon XD
<fareast> but more and more people are going linux until they find out they have to have a sysadmin to print.
<fareast> I just keep my mouth shut and act like I know nothing.
<wxl> works fine for me
<fareast> yeah I agree. I can get anything that has a microprocessor to work fine for me too.
<fareast> I know linux is good for what I use it for. And mostly its because certain systems I don't want to have to mess with upgrading so often.
<wxl> welll that and usually linux updates don't break the whole system like windows XD
<fareast> true but I can deal with the repercussions
<fareast> I have learned dos and recovery environment like the back of my hand.
<fareast> linux to me though is similar I have found myself pretty comfortable if I am led in the right direction.
<fareast> it was all something running this cvt
<fareast> but it says i have to enter the commands in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<fareast> so i need to edit that file i suppose if it is related to this distro
<wxl> that's another potential way
<fareast> what is your suggestion?
<wxl> ~/.xprofile
<fareast> how can i access it to change it
<wxl> editor
<fareast> I installed gedit
<fareast> sorry I am an idiot when it comes to running terminal commands
<fareast> I am learning tho key in a repo do an update and do apt-get right?
<wxl> you didn't need that
<wxl> featherpad would have done the trick
<wxl> but if you like terminal commands, you can use nano
<fareast> sudo nano
<fareast> I mean i need write permissions right?
<fareast> only way I know is sudo...
<fareast> to me its like pushing admin am I correct?
<fareast> somehow I managed to install unifi controller and unified network management system from ubiquiti on this thing.
<wxl> no
<wxl> nano ~/.xprofile
<wxl> just do that. nothing else.
<fareast> sweet
<wxl> you only need sudo things for system wide stuff, like installing applications or doing anything outside your home folder
<wxl> ~ is your home
<fareast> word is bond son.
<fareast> ok so i suppose use these same commands that got me here minus the sudo in this file and commit a save..
<wxl> yep
<wxl> headed home; good luck
<fareast> cool
<fareast> be good
<fareast> thanks
<piercedwater> hello
<piercedwater> installed lubuntu on spare pc, love it. now just coming to checkout the irc community and contemplate replacing windows with it
<guiverc> Hi piercedwater, glad to hear it (love it esp.)   which release?
<guiverc> also possibly best resource is our web site (https://lubuntu.me/) with links to manual, forum & other great sites.  Lubuntu is an official flavor so you can use #ubuntu too (more users, more support more of the time) & other Ubuntu support sites (askubu etc)
<piercedwater> thanks for the link. 18.04 on old pc
<guiverc> no problem with that; my pc is a decade old (2009 model) too; it works
<piercedwater> the machine i was going to replace windows on is much newer, but im looking to get every drop out of it i can :)
<guiverc> piercedwater, you'll probably already know this, but use the 'try' (live) mode first to test it out on your pc.    (https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install#0  applies to Lubuntu & flavors too)
<piercedwater> ok, will do
 * guiverc stepping away ~20-25 mins
<piercedwater> thanks for the tips
<pog> 'sup guys. Came here as one of my friend in facebook group suggest me. I have a question about installing lubuntu on Acer AOD270 32 bit. The web says that powerpc support is dropped. Will this trigger serious problem if I install Lubuntu on my netbook? or it is just minor feature that I can just ignore? Thanks in advance
<tomreyn> Intel Atom N2600, hardly powerpc, but 32-bit x86 intel (lacks EM64T)
<cevacineva> i have a small problem sometimes with lubuntu that i did not have with windows
<cevacineva> sometimes usually late at night my pc shows a blue line at the top part of the screen, the rest of the screen is black, does not turn off, and beeps sometimes. like medium speed beeps with long intervals between them
<cevacineva> usually i force turn off my pc
<cevacineva> should i try putting my pc into rice?
<diogenes_> cevacineva, sounds like either memory or GPU issue.
<cevacineva> diogenes_ but literally my gpu can handle tf2 and memory works
<diogenes_> cevacineva, for testing purpose you could disable any kind of screensavers, screenlockers and stuff (if you use them).
<cevacineva> i don't
<cevacineva> use screenlockers or screensavers
<diogenes_> cevacineva, look in power settings, see if it's set to turn off displays after some idle time.
<diogenes_> or even puts the pc to sleep.
<cevacineva> power management?
<diogenes_> yeah something like that.
<cevacineva> my power went off
<matteo__> Hi
#lubuntu 2020-01-10
<lubot> <heysoundude> Hello- running 18.04. How do I take a screenshot?
<lubot> <devikri> @heysoundude [Hello- running 18.04. How do I take a screenshot?], print screen
<lubot> <heysoundude> I don’t have that button on my keyboard. Alternatives, like a right-click?
<guiverc> @hewsounddude  most keyboards do have it; laptops with small keyboards often need a combination; but `scrot` is a CLI (command line) tool
<wxl> @heysoundude see the `scrot` command. you can edit the openbox config to set it to whatever you want, including mouse bindings. http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Mouse_bindings
 * guiverc looks at 2019 dell keyboard; it needs fn+INSERT to be used for printscreen
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’m using a 2000s Mac keyboard.
<lubot> <heysoundude> scrot, you say...
<guiverc> I mentioned `scrot` as it showed in https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/lubuntu-desktop  (`lximage-qt` for modern Lubuntu I like better but not for 18.04)
<guiverc> i just ran `scrot` on my 20.04 box; it saved screen-capture to a file in my $HOME (/home/guiverc/) directory named by date+time
<wxl> i prefer `scrot -s` which lets you select a region
<rizwan> hi all
<rizwan> i am trying to downgrade my Lubuntu to an LTS version
<rizwan> but cant find easy to follow info on partitioning my hoe
<rizwan> home*
<rizwan> can anyone point me to accessable resources?
<diogenes_> rizwan, what does downgrading have to do with partitioning?
<rizwan> i need to partition my home drive
<rizwan> dont i?
<rizwan> so i dont lose data etc, and so i can distro hop easily in the future
<diogenes_> rizwan, downgrading means simply switching from a higher version to a lower one.
<rizwan> ok
<rizwan> so i wont lost any personal data?
<diogenes_> if you have a separate /home partition and you know what you do then you're safe.
<rizwan> i dont have a seperate home partition
<rizwan> i want to create one
<diogenes_> then it's a risk so first of all backup your most important data on some external driver, there is a saying: "the data that has no backup, is not an important data"
<diogenes_> drive*
<rizwan> ok
<rizwan> hey all
<wxl> o/
<rizwan> the bootable usb i am creating with 'Startup Disc Creator' isnt working
<rizwan> I want to downgrade lubuntu to the LTS
<rizwan> is there another way to do it?
<rizwan> I think SDC might be a bit buggy
<wxl> i wouldn't suggest downgrading. once that LTS is EoL you are on your own. Lubuntu will no longer support LXDE or any of the GTK applications associated with it.
<rizwan> yeah but that wont happe nfor likek 5 years
<rizwan> and i am having repo problems when trying to download something for work
<wxl> nope
<rizwan> so i need to downgrade tbh
<wxl> we will support 18.04 (and all LTSs) for 3 years. 2018+3=2021.
<wxl> april 2021, i might add.
<rizwan> yes
<kc2bez> I have used SDC many times and it has always worked quite well.
<wxl> if you've got issues with your repos, that probably has nothing to do with the version you're on, but the way you've defined the repos.
<rizwan> i want to downgrade to 18.04 lol
<rizwan> is there a way to do that without booting from usb etc
<rizwan> ?
<wxl> there are ways to break your own repos
<wxl> not really, no. i guess you could change all the instances of whatever codename you're using to bionic in the repos
<wxl> even then i'm not sure that would do it
<wxl> and if your repos are already broken, prbably not the best idea....
<wxl> rizwan: you aren't on 18.10 are you?
<rizwan> yes i am
<wxl> oh boy
<rizwan> ?
<rizwan> i want to go to 18.04
<wxl> well that may be part of the problem; it's EoL
<rizwan> what does EoL mean?
<rizwan> end of the line?
<wxl> end of life
<wxl> not supported
<rizwan> oh ok
<rizwan> yeah i want to move to LTS
<kc2bez> I think you want to upgrade not downgrade
<wxl> likely problematic
<rizwan> upgrade to what?
<rizwan> and how can i do so simply?
<kc2bez> 19.10
<wxl> meaning all of the applications on it are likely problematic
<rizwan> my USB booting isnt working and it is a headache
<wxl> startup disc creator included
<rizwan> is there an easier way to do si?
<rizwan> so*
<kc2bez> Here is our manual page for upgrading https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html
<rizwan> LOL
<rizwan> ok that is simple
<rizwan> thanks all <3 <3
<wxl> yep be well
<kc2bez> Oh shoot they left. wxl am I correct upgrading from 18.10 will only take you to 19.04 ?
<wxl> pretty sure of it
<wxl> there's also
<wxl> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wxl> that latter link
<wxl> but right now the wiki's all 500s :/
<kc2bez> 19.04 is good for a few more days XD
<wxl> `ubuntu-distro-info --series=disco --days=eol`
<wxl> 8
<wxl> more than a week XD
<kc2bez> plenty of time :D
<rizwan> so that went wrong
<rizwan> I followed those instructions, got to the last command, entered it, and this happened -> https://dpaste.org/j3Fc
<lubot> <teward001> on 19.04?
<lubot> <teward001> that shouldn't happen, unless they EOL'd it early
<lubot> <kc2bez> 18.10
<rizwan> what shall i do? Can someone help?
<lubot> <teward001> ah, yes, 18.10 is dead.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release might be able to assist though
<lubot> <teward001> point your repositories at oldreleases before attempting the 19.04 upgrade
<wxl> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lubot> <teward001> that too
<rizwan> lubot: I dont know how to do that
<wxl> just follow the instructions at the uri given
<rizwan> what does 'upgrade path' mean in the instructions?
<wxl> like you can go from 18.04 to 19.04 and from there to 19.10
<rizwan> oh ok
<lubot> <teward001> but from 18.10 you have to upgrade to 19.04 first
<lubot> <teward001> which requires the use of old-releases to make it not error out hard
<rizwan> so basically i dont understand some of these instructions lol
<rizwan> under the subheading 'Update sources.list', I entered the first command "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" in my terminal and it said that deb is not a command
<lubot> <teward001> that's not a command
<lubot> <teward001> that's the information you have to put *into* your sources.list file
<rizwan> oh ok
<lubot> <teward001> OR you can use the command from the Ask Ubuntu post which will edit the file for you in-place: sudo sed -i -re 's/([a-z]{2}\.)?archive.ubuntu.com|security.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<rizwan> i dont know what that is lol
<lubot> <teward001> run the command i stated (the whole thing) on the terminal.  let me know when you're done with that.
<rizwan> ok i have done that
<rizwan> should i run any other commands to sort out my sources.list file
<rizwan> ?
<lubot> <teward001> you shouldn't have to do anything extra for your sources.list file.  Now run `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo do-release-upgrade` on the command line.
<lubot> <teward001> erm
<lubot> <teward001> don't do that
<rizwan> lol ok
<lubot> <teward001> just run this part of it:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<rizwan> i wont do that
<lubot> <teward001> i included an extra command I don't want you to run yet in the first one :P
<rizwan> ok i have just run '  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<rizwan> it is done
<rizwan> now what shall i run?
<lubot> <teward001> On the command line run this: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lubot> <teward001> this will start the upgrade process from 18.10 to 19.04
<lubot> <teward001> backup any data you want to keep FIRST to external media in case this fails and you have to do a clean install
<rizwan> this is the output for your last command btw: https://dpaste.org/sA1Q
<rizwan> shall i go ahead with the command you just gave me? Is everything alright?
<lubot> <teward001> no not yet
<lubot> <teward001> hmm
<rizwan> ok
<rizwan> what should i do?
<lubot> <teward001> well cosmic isnt moved to old releases yet... bleh.  Run: sudo sed -i -re 's/old-releases.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<lubot> <teward001> show me the output afterwards before we proceed
<rizwan> this is the output: https://dpaste.org/oKzW
<lubot> <teward001> okay now run `sudo apt-get update` and show me the output
<rizwan> sure one sec
<lubot> <teward001> (I want to make sure we don't get 404s, and if we do then we have a problem :P)
<rizwan> here is the output: https://dpaste.org/oy2n
<rizwan> thoughts?
<lubot> <teward001> the remaining 404 and 403 are because of dead repositories
<rizwan> ok
<rizwan> should we ignore them then?
<lubot> <teward001> so try running this: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/{*jonathonf*,*nathan-renniewaldock*}.list*
<lubot> <teward001> and no we need to remove those PPA entries in your system to make sure we can get it to succeed on `apt-get update` otherwise the upgrade won't progress
<rizwan> ok
<rizwan> i just ran ' sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/{*jonathonf*,*nathan-renniewaldock*}.list*'
<rizwan> the terminal did not output anything
<rizwan> so presumably everything is ok
<lubot> <teward001> it shouldn't :P
<rizwan> :D
<lubot> <teward001> run `sudo apt-get update` again, and if you don't see any errors or warnings stated then we can continue otherwise show me the output from the command
<lubot> <teward001> it won't give you the "E:" or "N:" lines at the end if it doesn't error
<rizwan> ok cool one sec
<rizwan> i will show you the output once it is done
<lubot> <teward001> ok
<rizwan> it was not entirely successful apparently: https://dpaste.org/yiRg
<lubot> <teward001> those're different issues though heh.  Those look like we're hitting a rate limit for it which is not atypical for Microsoft and other vendors oddly enough.  Give it 5 minutes and then rerun `sudo apt-get update`1
<lubot> <teward001> without that 1 at the end (typo is evil)
<rizwan> sure i will do so after 5 mins and then show you the output again
<rizwan> see you at 20:44
<rizwan> lel
<rizwan> https://dpaste.org/qOGO <- output
<rizwan> lubot: everything seems to work fine now. what are your thoughts?
<wxl> @teward001 that's you ^
<rizwan> ?
<rizwan> wxl: thanks
<wxl> i didn't follow the whole thing, so i'll stay out of it but if he doesn't reply soon, let me know
<wxl> fwiw i can tell you thta last one looks successful
<lubot> <teward001> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<lubot> <teward001> let it run
<rizwan> ay
<rizwan> lubot: will do
<lubot> <teward001> ping 'teward' or 'teward001'
<lubot> <teward001> lubot is just the placeholder for bridging our Telegram channel and the IRC Support channel
<lubot> <teward001> oh hey lookit I pinged myself on all my devices >.>
<wxl> rizwan: just to make it clear lubot is a bridge to our telegram channel. so anytime you see something from that nick, it's not actually from "lubot," but from whatever is in the <>, in this case teward001
<teward> Though i also get pings here if you ping ‘teward’ or ‘teward001’ as well
<teward> So still me :)
<rizwan> oh haha! ok
<wxl> rizwan: furthermore, telegram uses @ to indicate a mention (like twitter) so you can add that and you'll notify whomever
<rizwan> cool - thanks XD
<tbs_> rizwan: i use balenaEtcher
<rizwan> cool thanks!
<rizwan> 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y' is running
<rizwan> seems to be working fine yay
<lubot> <teward001> rizwan: after that completes, run `sudo do-release-upgrade` on the command line (without the backticks, they're just to identify the command)
<lubot> <teward001> then follow the prompts
<lubot> <teward001> it SHOULD then work
<rizwan> sure
<rizwan> will do
<rizwan> do i reboot after running `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<lubot> <teward001> yes, but the upgrade process will take ***a while*** so you'll be waiting at least an hour or more before you get to that step
<lubot> <teward001> because an in-place upgrade like that takes a VERY long time to run
<rizwan> hey all https://dpaste.org/MJah <- this is the output. Is it ok?
<rizwan> @teward
<lubot> <teward001> yes
<lubot> <teward001> now run `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<rizwan> ok
<rizwan> i am running that now
<rizwan> hey all this just appeared in my terminal: '│                                                                                                                                                                                        │
<rizwan>  │ xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading                                                                                                                          │
<rizwan>  │                                                                                                                                                                                        │
<rizwan>  │ One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave  │
<rizwan>  │ you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out of      │
<rizwan>  │ their current sessions.  '
<rizwan> thanks
<rizwan> sorry i should have dpasted that
<wxl> just say ok. that's normal
<rizwan> ok i hit enter on ok
<rizwan> and now ill forget baout it
<wxl> yeah if you restart (or even log out/back in again) then all of that will be irrelevant
<wxl> you can do that when you're all done :)
<rizwan> ok cool
<rizwan> yeah after it is all done i will restart my machine
<teward> Just tap your mouse eveery so often so your system doesn’t lock :P
#lubuntu 2020-01-11
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [<reply to image>], any one have this onscreen keyboard
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ctisme [any one have this onscreen keyboard], which version of Lubuntu?
<wxl> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7lk2bs/onscreen_keyboard_on_sddm/drmt1w0/
<wxl> see this too https://github.com/m-wynn/sddm_wynn-theme/issues/11#issuecomment-354810485
<rizwan> hey all
<rizwan> is Lubuntu 19.04 LTS?
<rizwan> now that I am on Lubuntu 19.04, should I upgrade to 19.10 - or is 19.04 LTS and 19.10 not LTS?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lts come every 2 years and the latest are 16.04 and 18.04. Next Lts will be 20.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> rizwan^
<rizwan> so 19.04 is not LTS?
<rizwan> I was advised to download 19.04 yday
<rizwan> to upgrade from 18.10
<rizwan> i want an LTS to avoid all the stress and bother
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @rizwan [<rizwan> so 19.04 is not LTS?], No. The current version is 19.10.  the other option is  download 20.04, but it is still in development, that will be LTS
<rizwan> @n0umn0: so 19.10 is LTS?
<rizwan> to clarify
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 20.04 will be.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You should upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 currently and then to 20.04 when it arrives.
<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker, nope rizwan disappeared awhile back..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :/
<guiverc> :/
<newnick21> hi team good day
<newnick21> hi roboter
<rizwan> ?
<rizwan> so peeps - is there a way i can downgrade from 18.10 to 18.04?
<rizwan> sorry my mistake -pls ignore my last post
<rizwan> so - i now have 19.10, but it is only supported until the middle of this year. what should I do once it is no longer supported? Should I downgrade to 18.04 which is LTS?
<kc2bez> no you should upgrade in April when the new release is available.
<kc2bez> the next release will be an lts
<kc2bez> downgrading is problematic for many reasons
<kc2bez> most importantly Lubuntu has different desktop environments
<kc2bez> we won't be supporting upgrades from 18.04 to 20.04
<kc2bez> there are simply too many differences.
<lubot> <wxl23> Or upgrades from 18.04 to anything
<lubot> <wxl23> Or LXDE
<lubot> <wxl23> Or GTK apps
<lotka> hey all, would 2gb ram be enough for a Lubuntu VM thats only used for browsing with Firefox
<lubot> <wxl23> Depends upon which websites. Some are very taxing
<lotka> is there a task manager type application in lubuntu? that will allow me to see usage
<lubot> <wxl23> qps
<lubot> <wxl23> Or just use (h)top in terminal
<lotka> thank you
<lubot> <wxl23> Yep
<rizwan> kc2bez: oh ok, what will the new release be
<rizwan> ?
<lubot> <wxl23> 20.04
<lubot> <wxl23> Releases always come out in April (.04) or October (.10) and every two years one of the April releases is an LTS
<rizwan> oooo 20.04?
<rizwan> that sounds new
<rizwan> and like, cool
<lubot> <wxl23> Last LTS was 2018 (18.) so next will be in 2020 April (20.04)
<lubot> <wxl23> Codenamed Focal Fossa
<kc2bez> You can find more information about releases here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<akemhp> Packaged gimp is unstable, crashes all the time with just 2 pictures opens.
<akemhp> So i'm forced to reboot on Windows and use the Win version :/
<akemhp> Maybe i'll try to use Wine on Linux and install the Windows version on LUbuntu.
<wxl> akemhp: what version?
<akemhp> wxl, I don't remember, 2.10 ? The one with mushrooms on the splash screen, the version provided from apt in 19.04.
<akemhp> I installed the Windows version with Wine, but i got freezing :P so i got back to real Windows version...
<akemhp> Cause i got dual boot, i kept the old Windows 7 in place.
<akemhp> Maybe i could get a binary tarball of another older version for Linux, that would be more stable.
<akemhp> Yeah i found the older version tarballs online, i will try that.
<kryten> Well, I'd rather advise to try a more current version (I think there is still a PPA offering current builds for supported Ubuntu versions), since the one currently in Debian Testing definitely worked fine for me a few days ago..
<DEX> I set up a script to start a minecraft server when lubuntu starts but can't remember where it is. is there a way to find out?
<lubot> <wxl23> @akemhp [<akemhp> Packaged gimp is unstable, crashes all the time with just 2 pictures op …], Could you provide the example files? What sort of system resources do you have? Anything related to gimp in /var/crash?
<Guest32838> hola
<newUser20202> HI All
<newUser20202> I have Lubuntu 32 bit, how can I migrate to 64 bit?
<newUser20202> Or how can I try lubuntu 64 bit on USB stick and boot from it
<guiverc> newUser20202, you can Try Lubuntu before you install; a switch from i386 (x86) to amd64 (x86_64) will require re-install.
<newUser20202> I am currently running Lubuntu 32 bit
<guiverc> newUser20202, you can however use the "Manual Partioning" during the re-instal, select your existing partitions and ensure you don't have 'format' checked, it'll note your added packages, wipe system dirs, install, add back your additional packages without touching user configs or files (unless you selected format) ; the best for i386 to amd64 in my opinion.  but of course backup your files FIRST
<guiverc> you haven't said what release of Lubuntu though..
<guiverc> i386 is what/how debian & ubuntu x86 (32-bit)  -- debian/ubuntu never moved to i486/i586/i686 calling all i386  (ie. 32bit)
<newUser20202> so I have Lubuntu 18 ( not sure how to get exact version)
<newUser20202> I want to try 64 bit by preparing USB stick, but couldn't find any tutorial for it
<guiverc> "Manual Partition" is what modern Lubuntu's `calamares` installer calls the option; it's "Something else" in 'ubiquity` as used in Lubuntu 18.04 LTS; you can use `lsb_release -a` to list install details  (or `cat /etc/os-release`)
<guiverc> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install#0   (applies equally to flavors like Lubuntu too)
<guiverc> just use the Lubuntu ISO
<guiverc> Our manual can be found at https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/  (stable = 19.10 release; it's images & description will match LXQt or modern Lubuntu, not legacy LXDE found in 18.04 LTS)
<guiverc> the pages on retrieving image, booting image will be useful anyway
<newUser20202> ok
<newUser20202> so I am at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#2
<newUser20202> On Ubuntu 18.04 and later, use the bottom left icon to open ‘Show Applications'
<newUser20202> Lubuntu does not have Show applicatinos"
<guiverc> the GUI in Lubuntu 18.04 is LXDE so differs yes, it was the "Try before you install" concept from the page that was my intention... Lubuntu has a much lighter GUI (faster, using less memory, but yes different)
<newUser20202> nm, I got the Startup disk creator application
<newUser20202> Thank you guiverc
<lubot> <wxl23> @DEX [<DEX> I set up a script to start a minecraft server when lubuntu starts but can' …], This could be in lots of places but looking at threads in top or qps should reveal what's calling the script
<newUser20202> Which 64 bit Lubuntu ISO is ideal  for Intel Centrino Duo (1.66 GHz, 2GB) laptop?
<lubot> <wxl23> The latest 19.10
<newUser20202> Eoan Ermine (LXQt)?
<newUser20202> also, it is torrent file, how to get actual ISO?
<guiverc> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<guiverc> (if you click the Desktop 64-bit bit it'll download lubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso)
<newUser20202> it gives me torrent file, do I have to execute it?
<newUser20202> and torrent file is of 62.9 KB
<guiverc> don't click the magnet part, the left blue "Desktop 64-bit" started downloading the file I mentioned .ISO
<newUser20202> ohh
<newUser20202> and Lubuntu does not show any progress bar of how much has been downloaded, right?
<guiverc> depends on how you download; I'd `wget` the file so I see progress.. By clicking I was assuming you were using a browser & I can't help much there (may depend on the browser you use, I don't know sorry)
 * guiverc wget won't mean anything; it means I'm a strange person who'd switch to terminal & do it there; ie. I'm strange :)
<newUser20202> I am using Firefox browser :)
<newUser20202> so I have be in downloads folder and it shows status in the bar below.
<guiverc> :)
#lubuntu 2020-01-12
<newUser20202> sorry... I am Windows guy :)
 * guiverc would be using wget @ shell even if I had to use windows...
<wxl> and firefox to boot
<newUser20202> guiverc then you are genius!!
<guiverc> nah, just old - computers didn't have mice, keyboards didn't always have arrow keys...
<newUser20202> ohh...nice to chat with the legend. Thank you.. going with running  from 64 bit. Wish me luck!!
 * guiverc wishing you great luck :)
<newUser20202> :)
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> see this too https://github.com/m-wynn/sddm_wynn-theme/issues/11#issuecomm …], noted, after checking i can't found the entry about inputmethod/qtvirtualkeyboard on my eoan box
<wxl> @ctisme perhaps add it then
<lubot> <ctisme> but it related to kwin... what about to remove it all
<lubot> <ctisme> coz im using openbox instead
<wxl> sddm has nothing to do with window managers
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> sddm has nothing to do with window managers], noted
<lubot> <ctisme> bad guess
<wxl> simple desktop >> display manager <<, not window manager
<wxl> read: it's how you login. you'll still need something.
<gandsnut> any suggestion how to set lubuntu to boot to command line; to use 'startx' when I want the GUI?
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl> simple desktop > [<wxl> simple desktop >> display manager <<, not window manager], noted
<lubot> <ctisme> looks like the /etc/sddm.conf  works after # systemctl restart sddm
<lubot> <ctisme> hope next booting will works also without the virtual keyboard … thanks wxl
<gandsnut> I tried systemctl set-default multi-user.target but (I think) after signing in, it never got to the desktop
<lubot> janskey was added by: janskey
<lubot> <janskey> when install Lubuntu 20.04, it fails on "sfdisk /dev/sda" when i select entire disk option. if i do manual, it says create efi but no option for esp..weird
<lubot> <janskey> and it has no option for "Something Else" partition
<lubot> <janskey> any idea?
<guiverc> @janskey - it'll be http://launchpad.net/bugs/1851188 probably; if you erase all partitions it'll install correctly (if it's what I think it is)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical,Triaged]
<guiverc> @janskey sorry I can't help with EFI error; haven't experienced it & I don't know enough to help sorry
<tbs> @janskey, if u talk about esp flag, i do partition and flagging with gparted before install
<tomreyn> janskey: regarding the partition flag / purpose / "file system", consider "efi" = "esp" (efi system partition)
<lubot> <janskey> @lubuntu_bot i think the iso installer can't create a efi boot partition
<lubot> <janskey> it fails
<lubot> <janskey> what i did was install 18.04 first to create the default partion, then install 20.04
<lubot> <janskey> but using the "replace" partition option
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is this bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/1851188 for sure. we are waiting for a release/fix from Calamares. Keep in mind 20.04 is still a development release.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical,Triaged]
<QuarxSiO2> hey
<antonior> facebook
<wxl> too bad they left. i was going to say "no, thank you"
<kc2bez> XD I was just thinking the same thing!
<sweb> where is lubuntu preinstall for raspery pi it's not update since 16.04
<wxl> that's all there is
<wxl> otherwise, just use the ubuntu (server) images for pi and install lubuntu-desktop
<sweb> i also install ubuntu-server 20.04 and install lubuntu-desktop and it's install GNOME
<sweb> WTH ?
<guiverc> sweb, Sean Davis provided a blog post for Xubuntu on pi 4; it could be used as guide to install lubuntu instead - https://bluesabre.org/2019/10/20/install-xubuntu-19-10-on-a-raspberry-pi-4/
<wxl> what gnome packages were installed? that's more or less impossible.
<wxl> at least as it related to the desktop environment
<guiverc> fyi: I'll grab latest daily & re-test 20.04
<sweb> I download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/
<sweb> focal-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img.xz
<sweb> it's okey then accourding to manual : https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<sweb> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<sweb> after install about 1.5K packages gnome install not lubuntu
<wxl> WHICH packages?
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is strange. I followed that method for 19.10 and it worked. I haven't tried 20.04 yet however.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should be noted that 20.04 or codename focal is still in development and hasn't officially been released.
<sweb> wxl: no package just, apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ....
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> sweb: which gnome packages are installed as a result of that or would be?
<sweb> so if i install ubuntu-server 19.10 will be okey ? then install apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
 * wxl gets tired of talking to himself
<sweb> wxl: i really don't know about the huge list of packages ... but after install and reboot pi Login is Ubuntu Gnome and there is no select Desktop Option during login, After login Gnome Dekstop appear and Default terminal is QTerminal
<lubot> <kc2bez> sweb after installing lubuntu-desktop you should have Lubuntu with LXQt when you reboot.
<guiverc> sweb maybe a `dpkg -l |grep gnome | pastebinit` would be helpful
<sweb> why during installation terminal confirmation ask me about display manager and suggest gdm and it's default selection?
<sweb> according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/lubuntu-desktop ... sddm is requirement and gdm is not listed
<sweb> i think this is the problem
<wxl> good question. it shouldn't. why did you select gdm??? X'D
 * guiverc confirms daily boots to LXQt  (2020-01-12)
<wxl> it might be specific to pi but good idea
<sweb> wxl: i donno about that, ur right, thanks for guide bwt
